# Show off your midrange/tweet a-pillars!



## SouthSyde

So I am planning on going a different route now, with midbass in the kicks and the midrange/tweet in the pillars. Just trying to get some ideas. Show me what you got!! So far loving minibox's pillars...

thank you!!


----------



## masswork

Here's mine.
Car is Honda Jazz (Fit) 2005. Digital processing is used.



















Midbass is in bottom of the door (original location)


----------



## circa40

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/73169-mids-pillars.html


----------



## s4turn

Will be watching this


----------



## s1monxsayz

same


----------



## stereo_luver

masswork said:


> Here's mine.
> Car is Honda Jazz (Fit) 2005. Digital processing is used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midbass is in bottom of the door (original location)


Kinda hard to drive with the steering wheel on the wrong side????

Chuck


----------



## masswork

stereo_luver said:


> Kinda hard to drive with the steering wheel on the wrong side????


Umm, that's not part of the modification 

Seriously, installing mid/tweet in the a-pillar isn't a bad idea. Well, at least for 1 seat car.
Here's my car FR:










Center is right at the middle of dash. Both speakers blend nicely into the stage. Some people thought those aren't producing any sound 

I'll do another setting tomorrow... hopefully there will be an improvement


----------



## [mikamouse]

nothing much on my previous civic, don't mind the scratch though on the 10yr old car


----------



## BlueAc

Do airbags have to be removed from the A pillar if they are present? I have always liked that type of setup but was unsure about the safety if it. Thx


----------



## thehatedguy

I'd show you mine, but they look stock from inside the car.


----------



## Salami

[mikamouse] said:


> nothing much on my previous civic, don't mind the scratch though on the 10yr old car


96-00 body style, correct? If so can you post some more pictures? I am looking for some ideas. 

What kind of mids are in there?


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> I'd show you mine, but they look stock from inside the car.


please do.. ur kicks were AWESOME!! the ones that looked stock...


----------



## pusko




----------



## Ultimateherts

pusko said:


>


Now that is a great install!!!


----------



## [mikamouse]

Salami said:


> 96-00 body style, correct? If so can you post some more pictures? I am looking for some ideas.
> 
> What kind of mids are in there?


very nice install pusko! woot woot! 

salami, as you requested, Doing-It-Yourself + friends  

frontstage are Hertz MLK165 (running passives) + HL70 midrange (active)
substage: Hertz HX300


----------



## thehatedguy

Aight, but don't get underwhelmed with how they look on the outside...

Two of the driver's side during building and one of the passenger's side finished.

As you can see...they are completely stealth and the car looks factory from the inside.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

^^ are those Whispers? TB? What "array" is that?

any pics of the speakers before install? what kind of car?

Rob


----------



## cheesehead

me likey ^^^:laugh:


----------



## illcrx

Heres my recent install, still under construction.

I decided to not go with a pillar install because I like this look though the soundstage may be a little narrower than if I did a pillar install I like it though.


----------



## s1monxsayz

[mikamouse] said:


> very nice install pusko! woot woot!
> 
> salami, as you requested, Doing-It-Yourself + friends
> 
> frontstage are Hertz MLK165 (running passives) + HL70 midrange (active)
> substage: Hertz HX300


That is nice, I got the hsk 165 xl running right now. I'm trying to add a HL 70 too. Your set up is exactly what i'm trying to do.


----------



## thehatedguy

Whispers. I followed the "Whispers in my pillar" thread and did what Jeff was talking about. They cross to a tweeter in the factory locations in the sail panel.

I dunno if I have any pictures of the speakers prior to installation, but there are some on the Madisound site and Linkwitz's site.

Car is a 2001 Lexus IS300.



TXwrxWagon said:


> ^^ are those Whispers? TB? What "array" is that?
> 
> any pics of the speakers before install? what kind of car?
> 
> Rob


----------



## bertholomey

SouthSyde said:


> So far loving minibox's pillars...
> 
> thank you!!


Minibox's pillars are fantastic - aesthetically pleasing and musically pleasing. 

Winslow's whispers sounded incredible as well - completely stealth. 

Pusko - I had saved down pictures from your build log - fantastic craftsmanship - attention to detail. 

I'm interested in seeing additional install locations at the base of the pillars - may go this route in the future.


----------



## thehatedguy

If I had a big set of er, you know...I would have done something larger in the corners of the dash facing up. But I couldn't make them look factory like I did the Whispers. And the last thing I want is someone walking past the car and seeing some speakers, then deciding they wanted whatever was in the car more than I did.


----------



## derickveliz

Nothing to show off or be proud, but working on it!


----------



## storm

derickveliz, your pods will turn out great


----------



## derickveliz

storm said:


> derickveliz, your pods will turn out great



*Thank you storm,* this is the first time I put my hands to work with fiber glass and bondo, It's a learning process...

*Your pods look awesome!* I'm struggling how I'm going to do the small spheres for the tweeters... 

.


----------



## radarcontact

thehatedguy said:


> If I had a big set of er, you know...I would have done something larger in the corners of the dash facing up. But I couldn't make them look factory like I did the Whispers. And the last thing I want is someone walking past the car and seeing some speakers, then deciding they wanted whatever was in the car more than I did.


I am currently thinking about my next upgrade: doing double parallelled whispers (or maybe single Founteks) in some dash corner pods. Two 8-ohm units=4 ohm, slight angle between them (10 degrees maybe?). That's an interesting concept about crossing back to the tweeter sails...but doesn't that "pull" everything back down lower/closer?? Hmmm...

Still trying to decide between A-pillars and the custom dash pods angled toward the dome light. Any thoughts?

Also:
How much power do you run to them?
How do they sound? I.e., any regrets on driver choice?

I'm VERY intrigued! Hope you see this post.


----------



## thehatedguy

I put the tweeters in the sail panels because that is the widest spot to mount them. Put them on the pillars, and you are inside the boundaries of the car...and it only gets worse as you go up the pillar with them. No it doesn't pull. I know the tweeters are there, and I can play music and look at the tweeters but there is no sound coming from the speaker- you know what I mean? It's all blended really well. The passives I made for the tweeter and Whispers has flat power response up to about 10k where the tweeter starts to beam.

Power? I have a channel of a JL HD600/4 on them. That's what? 150-225 watts for the 2 Whispers and the tweeter. Highpassed at 400 hertz and takes it like a champ.

They sound excellent. The two Whispers nets you the cone area of a single 3. I had some Fountek FR88s (excellent drivers BTW) that was originally going in the car. However I couldn't make them look as stealthy as I wanted. Always get the largest midrange driver you can fit.


----------



## radarcontact

Thanks, great info!

I'm pretty new around the forum, and I'm more experienced as a HT home speaker builder than a 12v expert...my car installs are good, but limited-funds stuff. Since I have been checking out DIYMA, I want to go from "sounds great" to "WTF?? *Wow*!!" 

My stage-2 plan was to go with an MS-8 with the mid pods in the front corners of the dash, angled toward the dome light (maybe even go to an extra center pod later, if desired). Is this considered less desirable than the A-pillar install? To me it seems more logical, but then again for now I'm stuck in non-DSP land. All my thinking is based on analog placement, if that makes a difference. In the past, I did an A-pillar install for an _additional _set of tweets (aka CDT), but never for the entire upper stage.

Anyone with an opinion is welcome to share it. thanks. (*not *trying to hijack the thread)


----------



## radarcontact

Disregard...reposting into the dummy section! LOL


----------



## alm001

It's _near_ the a-pillar










**I see you wanted midrange also... that may be coming in the future.


----------



## minibox

alm001 said:


> It's _near_ the a-pillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I see you wanted midrange also... that may be coming in the future.



I _was_ really enjoying the talent and craftsmanship in this thread.

Make sure you buy some bigger suction cups for those midranges.


----------



## illcrx

minibox said:


> I _was_ really enjoying the talent and craftsmanship in this thread.
> 
> Make sure you buy some bigger suction cups for those midranges.


No I think those will hold the mids.


----------



## fury

My previous A-pillar install...
Not quite a midrange, but they are BIG tweeters


----------



## khanhfat

fury said:


> My previous A-pillar install...
> Not quite a midrange, but they are BIG tweeters


WOA this is exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## SouthSyde

Lots of nice works here on the forum!!


----------



## TEGBOY

Show the new build Fury.. it sounds SWEET


----------



## Arezump

khanhfat said:


> WOA this is exactly what i'm looking for


NICE!!


----------



## marko

Focal Tbe and 3w2.


----------



## Potbelly

impressive work guys......


----------



## instalher

here is a shot of a dayton rs-52 and an adi ceramic tweeter in a 03 civic..


----------



## derickveliz

derickveliz said:


> Nothing to show off or be proud, but working on it!






*Progress shot...*


----------



## Catman

I gotta say there is some very nice craftsmanship here.

>^..^


----------



## SouthSyde

Seems to be more off axis mounted midrange and tweets than on axis.


----------



## sqcomp

someone say off axis?



















I've got that covered! This is before the dashmat...

Hey Derick, ever think about glassing with a racketball?


----------



## SouthSyde

sqcomp said:


> someone say off axis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that covered! This is before the dashmat...
> 
> Hey Derick, ever think about glassing with a racketball?


Hey those are nice looking, but wouldnt that cause even more reflection problems?


----------



## sqcomp

I don't seem to have any issues. Very solid stage as you can imagine. I've anticipated dash reflections, and laid down the dashmat since that picture.


----------



## marko

i tried my mids at every conceivable angle and the ones that actually worked were mids/tweets pointing straight at each other off axis, even though the Focal BE trend is relatively on axis pointing to opposite driver/passenger it just didn't work for me. then again i always rely on my own ears and not the ill advice that can be picked up from forums where "know it alls" dish out theories they read somehere and not real life experiances :laugh:

just try things out, there are no fixed written in stone rules for car audio, always expect the unexpected 

Mark.


----------



## SouthSyde

sqcomp said:


> I don't seem to have any issues. Very solid stage as you can imagine. I've anticipated dash reflections, and laid down the dashmat since that picture.


Thats awesome, of course i will be trying all different angles before the actual glassing... hope to be able to do it soon!


----------



## WLDock

Yeah, I can see why a cross aiming scheme works in some installs. Sometimes direct aiming can be a bit too hot or "in your face" for pillar installs. I would think this would help in bringing less attentions to the audio coming from the speakers which helps in balancing out the sound of the near side driver.

Also, the pillars with the HAT drivers for example look MUCH nicer vs. a large monstrosity hanging off the pillar. These below would be about the most crazy I have seen:










A setup like this one below makes a lot of sense but many still don't want to go that far in the name of sound:


----------



## fish

I'm going the route that VW is taking with the mids/tweets. I can't get my 10's in the doors on-axis like those Exclusives. 

Walt, I've seen that pic before, who's car is that?


----------



## sqcomp

@WLdock

I completely agree with the big pillar thought. I can actually make the pillars smaller. I say that after having spent SOOO much time, not only myself but the guys at the shop as well, into the creation of those.

For me, I sit there and think WTF would you want them on axis? When I listen to mine, they are bright enough I take down my midrange quite a bit as well as lowering the tweeter level a little. This may have a bit to do with the reflections off the glass as well. The off axis response of the HATs is remarkable compared to others. I say that as someone who has tried several other top brands of speaker manufacturers.


----------



## derickveliz

WLDock said:


> A setup like this one below makes a lot of sense but many still don't want to go that far in the name of sound:




*This is the approach I'm trying to do*, but the mid-bass on the floor and not in the doors; I wish I could do it with such a great quality, very nice indeed.

,[/B]


----------



## Sunny1

nice pillars guys


----------



## s4turn

Nice install WLDock!


----------



## BigRed




----------



## mrstangerbanger

BigRed said:


>



Looks good bro....


----------



## Niebur3

BigRed said:


>


Who's is this?


----------



## matt1212

marko said:


> Focal Tbe and 3w2.


Any build pics? In the market for the 3w2 mids


----------



## marko

not many pics but here's one before i trimmed them, they came out real good, i'm happy with them and the colour match is very good too  they are an open back design but well sealed from the front to back


----------



## zblee

here are mine that i finally finished



















and my build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/93186-my-2002-silverado-regular-cab-build.html


----------



## Brian_smith06

BigRed said:


>


Is that the new L3 SE?


----------



## Brian_smith06

here are mine. They still need to be wrapped


----------



## BigRed

Brian_smith06 said:


> Is that the new L3 SE?


yes sir


----------



## Niebur3

BigRed said:


> yes sir


Did you do that install?


----------



## dvflyer

In my civic


----------



## BigRed

Niebur3 said:


> Did you do that install?


no, not nearly the time nor talent. This was done by John Tanaka of JT audio in Anaheim.


----------



## havinnoj

Sweet thread! What's a typical cost for a shop to mold a tweeter into the a-pillars?


----------



## fish

dvflyer said:


> In my civic


dvflyer,

Are those pods sealed up, or do the vent into the dash? What drivers are those? Do you have a wdescreen shot of the entire dash? Do you have a build log?


----------



## dvflyer

fish said:


> dvflyer,
> 
> Are those pods sealed up, or do the vent into the dash? What drivers are those? Do you have a wdescreen shot of the entire dash? Do you have a build log?


The pods are stuffed with polyfill and vent into the a-pillars. They are Hybrid Audio midrange drivers and Seas tweeters (the Seas midbass drivers are in the doors).

I don't think I have a widescreen shot, but can take one. 

I did not build these but helped a bit. Dom (Mr. X) built them. I thought I put a build log here so I'll go check and edit this post.

Edit: Found it


----------



## fish

dvflyer said:


> The pods are stuffed with polyfill and vent into the a-pillars. They are Hybrid Audio midrange drivers and Seas tweeters (the Seas midbass drivers are in the doors).
> 
> I don't think I have a widescreen shot, but can take one.
> 
> I did not build these but helped a bit. Dom (Mr. X) built them. I thought I put a build log here so I'll go check and edit this post.
> 
> Edit: Found it


Cool, thanks for the link.  Those L4s look like they have plenty of breathing room with those large vents.

If you don't mind taking a widescreen shot sometime it would be much appreciated. I have a Civic myself, so I'd like to "size it up". What year is yours?


----------



## matt1212

@Mrstrangerbanger....I happened to notice your U/N pic with the Focal 3w2 and Be tweeter...Is this your setup? Any fabrication pics? Im trying to find a set of the mids to go with my krx2 and was considering putting them in my A-pillars. Any comment on the 3w2 vs many of the nicer 3" mids out there today? (L3's, Daytons, etc..) What do you have them crossed at and what are they seeing for power?

To everyone, Im interested in trying 3-way but need to run the mids off the same MS-8 channels as the tweeters, therefore would like to keep them as close together as possible for t/a and blending reasons. I currently have the tweeters in the sails, off axis. I have no fiberglass experience but I am pretty handy, but still not looking to make putting a $600 set of mids in my a-pillars my first wack at it. 

So my questions being, do mids have to be on-axis to perform well? Could I get away with mounting them in the door panels, as close as I can to the tweet? (Probably be pointing towards the area under the radio with how my doors are shaped) Any suggestions on an electronic x-over just to separate the two channels into 4? Ive also heard sail panels work best for one seat, is this true and will the ms-8 fix this?
My other idea was to attempt to put both the tweeter and mid in the sail panel..the flange on the mid is about just as wide as the sail panel so it shouldnt look too funny if I make them shallow enough, and I could replace the sails real cheap if I was to ever mess up. Any thoughts?


----------



## SoundChaser

Previous setup...
I’ve since replaced those mids with the Dynaudio Esotar 430’s. Had to modify the pods slightly due to the 430s being a little bit smaller. No recent pics because my camera broke.


----------



## dvflyer

fish said:


> Cool, thanks for the link.  Those L4s look like they have plenty of breathing room with those large vents.
> 
> If you don't mind taking a widescreen shot sometime it would be much appreciated. I have a Civic myself, so I'd like to "size it up". What year is yours?


Here you go... fresh off the camera:

My Civic is a 2008 LX Coupe.


----------



## invinsible

Mounted the Morel MT23 in a sphere enclosure with grill cloth over it. The metal stand is now powder coated in black matt finish. Midbass located in stock location.


----------



## timmay77

Great thread! Subscribed.




sqcomp said:


> someone say off axis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that covered! This is before the dashmat...
> 
> Hey Derick, ever think about glassing with a racketball?



I am just getting ready to start my L3 off axis A pillar build in my E39 M5. Great work. I would be very interested in seeing any "build" pics if you have them......


----------



## n_olympios

Completed but not quite installed yet.


----------



## BigRed

^^ copycat! j/k looks great


----------



## ErinH

How about some explanation WHY these designs were chosen? Why was the tweeter off axis vs. on axis? Why was the mid firing one way while the tweeter was firing the other way?... 

Seeing pictures of builds is great, and it helps to see what is possible, but in the quest for sound quality I think the best thing we can do is to get an understanding of the efforts gone in to testing the locations and/or why the final result is what it is.

- Erin


----------



## BowDown

B&G Neo8's and Neo3's (Planars)


----------



## sqnut

Good point, Erin and you are right. The installs give a fairly clear idea on who may have the sound right. With a few known exceptions where it looks right and its a given that it will sound right too. But validating a 'likely' correct install would only lead to the following rebuttals:

1. It works in my car.
2. The tweets / midrange have great off axis response.
3. The angle of my windshield is perfect for bouncing sound waves off it. 
4. It sounds perfect for my ears.
.
.
.
.


----------



## thehatedguy

Mine are how they are b/c that's how I could get them behind the factory trimpanel- and they are physically as wide as I could get them. Plus the range I am playing them in, they are still in the piston mode, so aiming them wouldn't make much difference in sound. That and the passive crossover between the mids and tweeters has a flat (within +/- 1/2dB) power response to about 10k where the 1" dome starts to beam.

The tweeters are in the sail panels because that I the widest part of the interior I could fit them.

It works. The science agreed with reality. Have to give a big thanks to my old friend lycan for the many questions asked and Andy Whemeyer for providing sound science too...even though he never sent me a couple 3s to play with like he said he was going to do.


----------



## sqnut

Why passive????


----------



## thehatedguy

Cause I have a MS-8 and have run all of the channels already. And the amps I have don't have active crossovers that go high enough, and I don't want to buy an external crossover.

Why not passive? I have a 2nd order filter with 4th order target slopes. There is no phase wrapping anywhere in the passband. It was cheap to build since I have a wholesale account at Parts Express.


----------



## ErinH

Here's some build pictures of my process as I was testing the aiming...
Let me say that I am definitely not known for my ability to make something pretty. So, what you see is pretty much what I get. 

Went from this:



















To this current design:








































The initial setup worked pretty well. The best part was that the civic's window allows me to have an enclosure for the 12m's and be pretty well "stealth". This version had the drivers facing across the dash, and while it did pretty well, there was little ambiance and I had some serious reflection issues that made the tuning process VERY intense. At the end of it, the sound was great, but I knew it could be improved by simply going on axis. Since I had the space in the dash to do it, I did...

So, the second (current) setup idea was birthed, with the single goal of getting the drivers as on axis as I could so that I could better match the polars with as little DSP as possible. Not that I think DSP is the devil... I just wanted a better foundation to start with. I knew this would help to rid me of dash reflection issues and ultimately give me a wider stage with more ambiance as well. So, I overhauled the pillars. I spent about a week solid of building baffles and testing them. I tried a few different tweeters with the goal of sinking the baffle as far into the pillar as I could. I also tried aiming them differently. This testing was done with using some more familiar music and I took notes on the changes I noticed (if any).
Ultimately, the only tweeter that allowed me to pull an on-axis install off was the alpine/scan d2904 variant due to it's small diameter. I already knew the scan 12m was staying in so that was a no brainer. 
The mid and tweeter both share the same enclosure volume, which is roughly 1 Liter... just about perfect for the 12m. With the setup "out of the box", the response was great... a pretty good, flat line for me to start tweaking with and no reflection issues. The install alone saved me many hours in tuning because I did not have to tune a lot of issues out, which the off axis/dash reflection causes most of us. I went from months of tuning to having a week to get ready for finals, and I managed to come up with a better sound all thanks to the overhaul. The only driver change was the tweeters.

After settling on the position/aiming, I hot glued them in to place and then wrapped cloth over it, layered it with resin, and filled it with a bondo "milkshake" that so many people here helped me learn about. Again, it looks like ass, but it sounds great. My goal was to take the car up a notch and it did it. Helped me to get 3rd place at meca finals this year. Without the overhaul, I have no doubts that I wouldn't have done as well and I'd still be fighting gremlins. 


Hope that helps. 

- Erin


----------



## mrstangerbanger

matt1212 said:


> @Mrstrangerbanger....I happened to notice your U/N pic with the Focal 3w2 and Be tweeter...Is this your setup? Any fabrication pics? Im trying to find a set of the mids to go with my krx2 and was considering putting them in my A-pillars. Any comment on the 3w2 vs many of the nicer 3" mids out there today? (L3's, Daytons, etc..) What do you have them crossed at and what are they seeing for power?
> 
> To everyone, Im interested in trying 3-way but need to run the mids off the same MS-8 channels as the tweeters, therefore would like to keep them as close together as possible for t/a and blending reasons. I currently have the tweeters in the sails, off axis. I have no fiberglass experience but I am pretty handy, but still not looking to make putting a $600 set of mids in my a-pillars my first wack at it.
> 
> So my questions being, do mids have to be on-axis to perform well? Could I get away with mounting them in the door panels, as close as I can to the tweet? (Probably be pointing towards the area under the radio with how my doors are shaped) Any suggestions on an electronic x-over just to separate the two channels into 4? Ive also heard sail panels work best for one seat, is this true and will the ms-8 fix this?
> My other idea was to attempt to put both the tweeter and mid in the sail panel..the flange on the mid is about just as wide as the sail panel so it shouldnt look too funny if I make them shallow enough, and I could replace the sails real cheap if I was to ever mess up. Any thoughts?



Ya I love my Focal Be3 but in my car they did not sound that good on the A pillars. My stage was small and I was having a off axis problem with my stage.. So I put them in the kick panels and put the tweeters in the Sail panels and it sound great. I'm running a MS-8 with fronts only no rear or center and I LOVE it..Also you don't have to have the tweeters and the mids close to each other all you have to do is on the first set of sweeps on the MS8 just cover the tweeters.(The first set up sweeps are for time alignment) That is only if you are going to run the mids and tweets on a passive crossover. I choose not to do that and not have rears or center..

Here is just a pic of the kick panels all make a better pic of everything today!!!


----------



## dvflyer

bikinpunk said:


> How about some explanation WHY these designs were chosen? Why was the tweeter off axis vs. on axis? Why was the mid firing one way while the tweeter was firing the other way?...


In my case, I have had previous cars with speakers in the kick panels off-axis and partially on-axis. Then I've had tweeters off-axis in the a-pillars with midrange in the kickpanels. I've also had midrange and tweeters off-axis in the a-pillars.

I don't pretend to know the science behind it one way or another, but IMO - and after my different cars and builds- speakers need to be on-axis as much as possible. Of course the trade off is having to build a more elaborate set-up than just putting speakers in doors or stock locations.

In my Civic, I tried speakers pointing at each other (across the dash), and other various positions. Nothing has sounded better than turning my speakers toward me and my ears. 

In this current build, I was hoping to get the speakers a little more upright ( pointing at the seats/ headrests v.s. pointing toward the dome light), but from experimenting, there wasn't a huge difference to me either way as long as they were mostly on-axis, so I doubt I'll change it any time soon (who's laughing?  ).


----------



## BigRed

I came up with my positioning after many hours of trial and error and knowing what works and does not work. I tried my mids in various locations in small, sealed pvc tubes to figure out the flattest response possible without going deep into the eq. Erin is right about one thing....its easier to pick a prime position or location over putting it where it fits and dealing with it eq wise. some things cannot be fixed with an eq. many will continue to try though


----------



## derickveliz

Progress, Mids are in full motion, now it's time to get the tweeter up there...










D.


----------



## sqcomp

I chose my positions based of imaging without overprocessing. I found that in mine the way I have them seemed to image well and I went with it. Besides, they look good IMHO. Aesthetics is an important part of the enjoyment of a vehicle. The HAT's off axis performance is remarkable. I figured that if they can perform that well at 90 degrees plus off axis, then I'm golden!










^I wanted to stray slightly from the typical teardrop early 90's look. I added angles to do that.




























If I was going to change it now, I'd shrink the midrange pocket a little more and MAYBE angle them a degree or two into the cabin...MAYBE. Besides, what can you ask of someone who has never done pillars before? This was my first attempt. I think it came out well.


----------



## timmay77

^^ Thank you. Excellent job....


----------



## ISTundra

Some great looking installs in here.

I’ve been trying out a set of new Pioneer 2-5/8 mids in the pillars lately but haven’t found them much to my liking. The stage is nice and high, but on-axis it’s just too much in your face and fatiguing. They sound better firing across at each other, but still a little hot and the stage sounds confined within the pillars and up in the dash. I even added a dashmat, with marginal improvement. They’re going back to the kicks.


----------



## sqcomp

^You can't take your input levels from your source down a little?


----------



## ISTundra

^Tried it, but couldn't get them tamed to my liking. They didn't seem to blend well if I cut too much on the levels or EQ.


----------



## sqcomp

how off axis do you have them? Pics of what's going on? If anyone knows off axis, it's me. I actually have my mids cut 5 dB. I couldn't imagine the Legatias on axis. OIY!


----------



## Brian_smith06

sqcomp said:


> I chose my positions based of imaging without overprocessing. I found that in mine the way I have them seemed to image well and I went with it. Besides, they look good IMHO. Aesthetics is an important part of the enjoyment of a vehicle. The HAT's off axis performance is remarkable. I figured that if they can perform that well at 90 degrees plus off axis, then I'm golden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I wanted to stray slightly from the typical teardrop early 90's look. I added angles to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was going to change it now, I'd shrink the midrange pocket a little more and MAYBE angle them a degree or two into the cabin...MAYBE. Besides, what can you ask of someone who has never done pillars before? This was my first attempt. I think it came out well.


that is SEXY.

are the gauges like that from the factory or do you have a lot of work in the construction of that dash?


----------



## sqcomp

Factory placement on the gauges. That was a big selling point for me on this car...even though I didn't have a system at the time, I knew that a center cluster would help me eventually. 

The bezel for the source and atmospheric controls was painted to match the OEM color. The car is Flint Micha (a DARK grey), the car is tinted, and has some tinted AVS wind visors on it. If I could black the whole thing out I would. It's a nice looking car for a sub compact Toyota.


----------



## derickveliz

sqcomp said:


> Factory placement on the gauges. That was a big selling point for me on this car...even though I didn't have a system at the time, I knew that a center cluster would help me eventually.
> 
> The bezel for the source and atmospheric controls was painted to match the OEM color. The car is Flint Micha (a DARK grey), the car is tinted, and has some tinted AVS wind visors on it. If I could black the whole thing out I would. It's a nice looking car for a sub compact Toyota.


SQcomp, I see you got your Dashmat, did you get the black or dark gray? BTW I want to thank you for all the *help!* 

*Awesome little cars!* mine came in Barcelona Red! *42.3 MPG* 



















Working on the spheres for the*Tweeters* as we speak!
.


----------



## sqcomp

It's the original Dashmat in charcoal. I figured that it went with the color.

...D, you're welcome anytime my friend. All I want is to see you happy with your system.


----------



## s4turn

very nice!!


----------



## Brian_smith06

sqcomp said:


> Factory placement on the gauges. That was a big selling point for me on this car...even though I didn't have a system at the time, I knew that a center cluster would help me eventually.
> 
> The bezel for the source and atmospheric controls was painted to match the OEM color. The car is Flint Micha (a DARK grey), the car is tinted, and has some tinted AVS wind visors on it. If I could black the whole thing out I would. It's a nice looking car for a sub compact Toyota.


wow, i may consider one of these when I have the money to just have a toy sq car.


----------



## jhmeg2

Did some body mention off axis?....

MB Quart QSC 6 1/2" midrange and 1" silk MTX tweet
it sounds great, but not extreamly wide 
You guys have some beautiful a-pillars. This was my first attempt at a-pillars, and they turned out pretty good.














































I did wrap them... the first time. About 20 mins after I finished and had them in the truck, I left Wisconsin to drive to Florida for Spring Break Nats. It was -18* below zero, so the glue didnt hold well, so when I got down to Fl, I had them rewrapped at GQ Upholstery in Fort Myers, Fl.


----------



## Sound Suggestions

This has to be my favorite Thread thus far, love the workmanship you guys should be proud! "sqcomp" you got my coming setup, is that the 3se or the 4se (looks like the 4se to me) how does it sound? I'm debating between 2 set ups

1" pro ring
3" se (midrange)
5" clarus midbass

Vs.

1" pro ring
4" se
6" clarus

All HAT products off coarse,

Hum, maybe in a few months I'll post my A-pillar work!?


----------



## minibox

Sound Suggestions said:


> This has to be my favorite Thread thus far, love the workmanship you guys should be proud! "sqcomp" you got my coming setup, is that the 3se or the 4se (looks like the 4se to me) how does it sound? I'm debating between 2 set ups
> 
> 1" pro ring
> 3" se (midrange)
> 5" clarus midbass
> 
> Vs.
> 
> 1" pro ring
> 4" se
> 6" clarus
> 
> 
> All HAT products off coarse,
> 
> Hum, maybe in a few months I'll post my A-pillar work!?


I'd go with the 4" midrange. The lower you can get your midrange the better off you'll be.


----------



## Arezump

Size is pretty huge..& am sure there are a lot of cancellations due to the shape of the dashboard built..guess i need to re-build the pillar..& change the dash..any comments?


----------



## jhmeg2

Arezump said:


> Size is pretty huge..& am sure there are a lot of cancellations due to the shape of the dashboard built..guess i need to re-build the pillar..& change the dash..any comments?


these look great! I love the look of the large format tweeter.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I have some L1pro tweeters and some L6 midbass. I would love to add a midrange and go 3-way but I just don't have the skill to built a-pillars. I have an E-46 2000 BMW 328i sedan. anyone wanna build me a set for a good price? I would most likely use L-4s or some Scans.


----------



## BigRed

^^ jt audio did mine. He could probably help u out although I know he is lined up with some pillar pod work now that he did mine.


----------



## lust4sound

minibox said:


> I _was_ really enjoying the talent and craftsmanship in this thread.
> 
> Make sure you buy some bigger suction cups for those midranges.


LOL, L4s need plenty of airspace to sound best EG: I/B install. Thanks for the tip I finally know how to install my Legatias


----------



## lust4sound

matt1212 said:


> Any build pics? In the market for the 3w2 mids


These are all looking great!! I was told that my Hybrid L4s would sound best with the type of airspace a door cavity provides, I have been trying to decide how to mount my 3 way front stage (all Hybrid from L8 on up). 

For a long time I thought of mounting in pillars but the info/tip I received regarding the Hybrid L4 prevented me from doing it this way.. I decided to mount them in the doors, OEM location in an 05 Mustang, then I was trying to figure out where to put the L8s.. 5 speed car.. If this works with the L4s then my problem is solved. Now the problem will be preventing rattle and buzz from the door..


----------



## lust4sound

Will the Hybrid L4s work in the pillars? I see some of you enlarged the pillars in volume by fattening the entire pillar down the whole length from top to bottom.. How much space is optimal for the L4s? I don't mean enough to eek by, I want them to sing!!


----------



## n_olympios

As much as you can give them, and then some. 

You could always vent them into the lower dash, if your car allows that.


----------



## dvflyer

lust4sound said:


> Will the Hybrid L4s work in the pillars? I see some of you enlarged the pillars in volume by fattening the entire pillar down the whole length from top to bottom.. How much space is optimal for the L4s? I don't mean enough to eek by, I want them to sing!!


When we built my pods, we cut large holes in the enclosure and into the a-pillar where they bolted together. So they vent into the a-pillar and down into the dash. Stuffed the whole thing with polyfil.


----------



## sqcomp

I'm not having any problems with my L4s. You do see in my a-pillars that they're in a "larger" space anyway. I have plenty of great sound coming out of them. I'm working on deadening my pillars more though. There is a LOT of energy happening with those mids!


----------



## BigRed

Clay. Lots of it


----------



## lust4sound

n_olympios said:


> As much as you can give them, and then some.
> 
> You could always vent them into the lower dash, if your car allows that.


Thats what I am being told by people with hands on experience that I trust.. I hear they will sound good any way they are installed, but to get the most, they should be allowed to breath.. 

I just picked up an 05 Mustang, I really have my work cut out for me.. Car has been in the shp so I havent had a chance to get in there and start designing.. Man, I have had this gear for almost 2 years now, Hybrids still unused.. Been holding out for the right car, once it is installed, I want to leave it alone.. Can't wait to get it done. Got some serious soundproofing to do as well... Doorpanels have a large surface area begging for a speaker pod, maybe L8s over there, will be a lot of noise to overcome as I do not want to completely block out the sweet sound of a cammed, turboed 5 liter with JBA exhaust.. Road noise bye bye, lopey idle and turbo spooling? H-elloooo!!!


----------



## rufast

seeing all these mids in the a pillar are making me want to add a 3" mid to my setup.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Something I just finished. HAT L3SE in small/mini pod 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> Something I just finished. HAT L3SE in small/mini pod
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Does it sound better than your last install location?


----------



## jtaudioacc

Michael, I'd say so. This isn't my car, this is David's just in case you thought it was mine. Although, I may end up with something similar. 

JT


----------



## sqcomp

What does JT know? Psshht! 

Do you have that venting down into the dash? How's Jim's truck doing? Any cool changes in the future with that?

It was good to meet you at CES!

@rufast - Some of these builds look like a good bit of fun actually. I say give it a try!


----------



## michaelsil1

sqcomp said:


> What does JT know? Psshht!
> How's Jim's truck doing? Any cool changes in the future with that?
> 
> It was good to meet you at CES!


It was nice meeting you as well.

I think Jim's truck is coming along quite nicely.


----------



## arw01

Is that a modeling clay pod there? I wonder about using one of those harbor freight foam knives to carve a shape out of blue foam for covering in fiberglass. How does clay work for a fiberglass form?


----------



## michaelsil1

Clay works very well!


----------



## jtaudioacc

arw01 said:


> Is that a modeling clay pod there? I wonder about using one of those harbor freight foam knives to carve a shape out of blue foam for covering in fiberglass. How does clay work for a fiberglass form?


Those pods are finished with some light colored fake suede. Clay and foam both work really well.

J.D....Nice to meet you as well! Thanks for the great cooking!

I heard a rumor Jim's doing something under his feet, seats and dash??


----------



## jjbeenken

Threw these together so I could work on positioning, sounded pretty damn good!


----------



## Thrill_House

My 2002 Civic, Canton 3 way component set. Midrange/Tweet are coaxialy mounted in the pods, Midbass are in the factory locations:





































Pillars have since been rewraped in suede since pics were taken.


----------



## basshead

the mighty caravan b4 it get totaled










Drivers had been changed to HAT L4 and L1V2 since this pic.


----------



## Abrie

WLDock said:


> Yeah, I can see why a cross aiming scheme works in some installs. Sometimes direct aiming can be a bit too hot or "in your face" for pillar installs. I would think this would help in bringing less attentions to the audio coming from the speakers which helps in balancing out the sound of the near side driver.
> 
> Also, the pillars with the HAT drivers for example look MUCH nicer vs. a large monstrosity hanging off the pillar. These below would be about the most crazy I have seen:
> 
> 
> 
> A setup like this one below makes a lot of sense but many still don't want to go that far in the name of sound:



WLDock

I hear you - not a lot of peeps can relate to that!
I just build it to the customers design.

He did a lot of listening tests in that car with kick panel placement using diffrent types of drywers ect.He even tried horns!

but the problem in the car is the angle of the windshield. Bring a diver closer to the windshield and the sound change completely. Only way is to mount as close to you as possible.

I must say that the DLS Scandinavia set in that car is real transparent. iF you listen to them you would not think that they are playing at all.


----------



## derickveliz

Finally!




























D.


----------



## fish

Derick, 

those are some really nice looking pods. Have you noticed any differences in sound since using the spheres?


----------



## derickveliz

fish said:


> Derick,
> 
> those are some really nice looking pods. Have you noticed any differences in sound since using the spheres?


Thank you!

Yes, there is a good improvement! specially with the tweeters, if I had to do them again, I would do the same.


.


----------



## Sound Suggestions

Love you spheres! Don't mind if I might try something very similar, 2 other questions and sorry if they are off topic;

1. How do you find your L6's in a midbass application
2. Would you recommend the pioneer p99 (did you notice a sound improvement after you installed it)

Any feedback would be appreciated, thx and good work


----------



## Sound Suggestions

Love you spheres! Don't mind if I might try something very similar, 2 other questions and sorry if they are off topic;

1. How do you find your L6's in a midbass application
2. Would you recommend the pioneer p99 (did you notice a sound improvement after you installed it)

Any feedback would be appreciated, thx and good work


----------



## derickveliz

Sound Suggestions said:


> Love you spheres! Don't mind if I might try something very similar, 2 other questions and sorry if they are off topic;
> 
> 1. How do you find your L6's in a midbass application
> 2. Would you recommend the pioneer p99 (did you notice a sound improvement after you installed it)
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated, thx and good work


*Thanks,* I don't mind if you do the same, *I think... you should!* If I had to do it again... *I would * maybe I would try to fit 4" mids like HAT L4's or similar.

*L6's...* still in the box, should be really good for my midbass, that is why I got them. Will build kick panels vented under the subframe. Right now I have a pair of cheap 6.5 speakers in the doors, and I'm impressed!, the doors are deadened but I think *the magic comes from the P99. * Makes every thing play really good.

*P99... YES,* YES, and YES... I do recommend it! this baby it's like magic! The *Auto TA & EQ* left me speech less.
*Improvement...* not fair to compare, it's like day and night, the OEM HU it's worthless. Also it has been a learning tool for me.


.epper:


----------



## Sound Suggestions

I'm happy for you, things seemed to have worked out just fine. Thanks for the feedback it is very much appreciated!


----------



## computerjlt

so many nice installs in this thread!

Now I dont know what i'm going to do. I had plan on doing putting my mid/tweet on the same plane in a common enclosure (tweets sealed) but now I dont know what i'm going to do lol

guess i'll have to play with it.


i also think i'm going to buy a set of 4" dayton referance midranges and use the 2 3" ones I have for something else; i dont think they'll be powerful enough


----------



## bertholomey

Thrill_House said:


> My 2002 Civic, Canton 3 way component set. Midrange/Tweet are coaxialy mounted in the pods, Midbass are in the factory locations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillars have since been rewraped in suede since pics were taken.


It is nice to see the Cantons gettin' some luv. I had a Canton 10" woofer once, and I stopped by the little office in Toronto to get more info on their products while I was there on business. I always wanted to hear their top mobile gear well installed - they appeared to offer high end stuff in the early 90's - a lot like the Nak stuff.


----------



## Thrill_House

bertholomey said:


> It is nice to see the Cantons gettin' some luv. I had a Canton 10" woofer once, and I stopped by the little office in Toronto to get more info on their products while I was there on business. I always wanted to hear their top mobile gear well installed - they appeared to offer high end stuff in the early 90's - a lot like the Nak stuff.


Yeah Canton has and continues to make some great home/mobile gear, its just a shame they arent well known over here in north america. I never knew knew they had an offfice in Toronto though?


----------



## bertholomey

Thrill_House said:


> Yeah Canton has and continues to make some great home/mobile gear, its just a shame they arent well known over here in north america. I never knew knew they had an offfice in Toronto though?


Well, it was a bit humorous - I got the address and drove around for 30 minutes trying to find the actual office - very small office on the back side of an old building. I think there was a receptionist and 2 engineer types.


----------



## AccordUno

Sorry a little late to this:
In the early stages :


----------



## ErinH

What drives are those? Or are you using an aluminum ring for them?


----------



## thehatedguy

Still rocking the Beymas?


----------



## AccordUno

Yup, still rocking the Beymas, if someone could figure out how I can cut my dash and mount some 5" speakers without getting too crazy, I'll be sporting something new from Beyma.. 

Those speakers are from Beyma, HT45 tweeters and SD35 dome midrange. The speakers come from factory with aluminum rings. the tweeter will probably get a mdf outer ring that will flush mount the them (doesn't have much of a lip that is usable)..


----------



## michaelsil1

AccordUno said:


> Yup, still rocking the Beymas, if someone could figure out how I can cut my dash and mount some 5" speakers without getting too crazy, I'll be sporting something new from Beyma..
> 
> Those speakers are from Beyma, HT45 tweeters and SD35 dome midrange. The speakers come from factory with aluminum rings. the tweeter will probably get a mdf outer ring that will flush mount the them (doesn't have much of a lip that is usable)..


Is your vision impaired?


----------



## IBcivic

Here are mine.
The ****ty pics don't do them any justice


----------



## Allan74

^ those are by far some of my favorite examples I have seen on the forum so far. Nice job.

I hope mine turn out nice...my pillars are so damn thin though....


----------



## michaelsil1

Allan74 said:


> I hope mine turn out nice...my pillars are so damn thin though....


You can always build out, that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## jtaudioacc

amitaF said:


> Here are mine.
> The ****ty pics don't do them any justice



Are those L4's really faded or is it the picture? If they are faded, how long did it take for them to get like that?


----------



## AccordUno

michaelsil1 said:


> Is your vision impaired?


it's not that bad, just think of a gauge sitting off in the corner that is fully functional not some ricer item.


----------



## IBcivic

Allan74 said:


> ^ those are by far some of my favorite examples I have seen on the forum so far. Nice job.
> 
> I hope mine turn out nice...my pillars are so damn thin though....


thanx neighbor...workin hard to keep the canadian camp on top


----------



## IBcivic

jtaudioacc said:


> Are those L4's really faded or is it the picture? If they are faded, how long did it take for them to get like that?


They are faded and it doesn't take too long(a few months), but it does not alter the sound quality at all. It bummed me out at first but once covered with a grill, it won't really show anymore.


----------



## Allan74

amitaF said:


> thanx neighbor...workin hard to keep the canadian camp on top


Canadian Eh ? ....LOL.....Where you from ?


----------



## IBcivic

Montreal Qc suburbs


----------



## JayinMI

amitaF said:


> thanx neighbor...workin hard to keep the canadian camp on top


Canada is always on top....of America.
It's like our hat. 

Jay


----------



## Allan74

amitaF said:


> Montreal Qc suburbs


Hey, do you know John....or Pete, from Canada ?
_(you know....the ongoing joke, as everyone thinks we know everyone as we are a small country....lol)_


----------



## JayinMI

Have you ever seen a map of Canada?!? It's HUGE! 

Have you heard the commercials that state "1 out of every 5 Canadians suffers from mental illness?"

I figure this explains curling. 

Jay


----------



## IBcivic

JayinMI said:


> Have you ever seen .... It's HUGE! THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID
> 
> Have you heard the commercials that state "1 out of every 5 Canadians Outside Quebec suffers from mental illness?"
> 
> I figure this explains curling.  I think you are on to something
> 
> Jay











































































































































J-K!


----------



## timmay77

I am currently building these for my M5.....

Housing L1's and L3's.


----------



## Catman

derickveliz said:


> *Thanks,* I don't mind if you do the same, *I think... you should!* If I had to do it again... *I would * maybe I would try to fit 4" mids like HAT L4's or similar.
> 
> *L6's...* still in the box, should be really good for my midbass, that is why I got them. Will build kick panels vented under the subframe. Right now I have a pair of cheap 6.5 speakers in the doors, and I'm impressed!, the doors are deadened but I think *the magic comes from the P99. * Makes every thing play really good.
> 
> *P99... YES,* YES, and YES... I do recommend it! this baby it's like magic! The *Auto TA & EQ* left me speech less.
> *Improvement...* not fair to compare, it's like day and night, the OEM HU it's worthless. Also it has been a learning tool for me.
> 
> 
> .epper:


I gotta say "I like it"

I do have a question. Did you do any experimenting with location of the tweeters before you decided on the location? Or did you install them where you wanted while planning on 'fixing it' after the fact with processing?

I'm looking at doing something similar in my BMW E39 wagon. I've thought about putting the tweeters in the existing tweeter pods because that should give me a wider soundstage. But I really would like to get them further from the occupants by getting them out towards the windshield ...behind or on top of the mid.

>^..^<


----------



## Vigarisa

On axis 1-seat Morel MDT-29 tweeter 4" plate


----------



## bertholomey

Very nice job on executing your desire to get such large format tweeters on axis. Impresive equipment list - may need to get over to Tampa for a listen


----------



## diamondjoequimby

Ok, I gotta ask...

I played with putting mids and tweets in the pillars and it was so side biased it was like there was only 1 speaker in the car. No center image whatsoever.

Are you guys using TA to fix this? Or just cutting the level of the driver's side way down?


----------



## ErinH

diamondjoequimby said:


> Are you guys using TA to fix this? Or just cutting the level of the driver's side way down?


both. at least in my case.

good reading:
Sound localization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## n_olympios

Both should be used. TA works mostly for mids and volume for tweeters. What's your PLD (pathlength difference) in the driver's seat?


----------



## Vigarisa

bertholomey said:


> Very nice job on executing your desire to get such large format tweeters on axis. Impresive equipment list - may need to get over to Tampa for a listen


Thank you! But I guess you'll have to come to Brazil to listen, as I am living down here now...

forgot to change the profile


----------



## bertholomey

Vigarisa said:


> Thank you! But I guess you'll have to come to Brazil to listen, as I am living down here now...
> 
> forgot to change the profile


I'm game if I can find a free trip to Brazil!


----------



## edouble101

Vigarisa said:


> On axis 1-seat Morel MDT-29 tweeter 4" plate


These pods look fantastic!


----------



## diamondjoequimby

n_olympios said:


> Both should be used. TA works mostly for mids and volume for tweeters. What's your PLD (pathlength difference) in the driver's seat?


I'd have to actually measure. I stuck my mock ups up there and it was so bad after about 10 seconds I moved the mids back to the kick.


----------



## n_olympios

Vigarisa said:


>


Is that a Peugeot 307? In Florida?


----------



## tgdrums1990

Well here are my pods... Im 20 and broke all the time... The tweets in the pic have long since been replaced with Dayton ND20 Surface Mount tweets. 

Mids are TB 802SC drivers wired in parralell for 4 ohm load... 

This was my first attempt at putting mids on the dash, and learned much about this... One, 2 drivers laying horizontally makes for mad directionality issues. 2cnd the idea of 2 mids is just bad imo, comb filtering issues and such. 

But i used what i had on hand I can also provide a new up to date pic with the new tweets if people are interested. 

Vehicle is a 90 Accord LX. All in all, for 10$ in tweets and 20$ in the mids, PE tent sale... I dnt think they sound too bad


----------



## fish

tgdrums1990 said:


> Well here are my pods... Im 20 and broke all the time... The tweets in the pic have long since been replaced with Dayton ND20 Surface Mount tweets.
> 
> Mids are TB 802SC drivers wired in parralell for 4 ohm load...
> 
> This was my first attempt at putting mids on the dash, and learned much about this... One, 2 drivers laying horizontally makes for mad directionality issues. 2cnd the idea of 2 mids is just bad imo, comb filtering issues and such.
> 
> But i used what i had on hand I can also provide a new up to date pic with the new tweets if people are interested.
> 
> Vehicle is a 90 Accord LX. All in all, for 10$ in tweets and 20$ in the mids, PE tent sale... I dnt think they sound too bad


When I saw this pic I was gonna ask about the comb filtering before I even read your post. So, do you still use dual mids?

Looks good BTW.


----------



## tgdrums1990

fish said:


> When I saw this pic I was gonna ask about the comb filtering before I even read your post. So, do you still use dual mids?
> 
> Looks good BTW.


Yes i do of the moment... They will come out at some point. But i need to upgrade the deck before the speakers and the motor mounts need to be changed before that  darn 70A polyurathane is tough stuff. Motor shakes the whole car thus the cabin is a diaphram of it's own... 

So for me to invest the time/money for somthing better would be pointless since there are worse things going on atm... Like my Sony CDX7000 deck bawahaha. It's GOT TO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

I recently had a pillar install done by my friend in Atlanta - incredible sound!

Audible Physics XR3M 3" drivers


----------



## IBcivic

n_olympios said:


> Is that a Peugeot 307? In Florida?



 Brazil
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1229520-post166.html


----------



## Jprice2708

Awesome craftsmanship guys - very impressive. I have a few questions:

1: I have airbags in the top half of my pillars - can I still mount speakers in the bottom half or will it affect deployment and safety?

2: If I can't mount the speakers in the pillars due to the airbags, would a pod right next to the pillar be ok or same problem with deployment and safety?

3: Have I understood it right that mounting the mids up on the A-pillar makes creating a good sound for both front seats much more difficult than in the kicks? (I can't mount in the kicks without major dramas, and focal recommends mounting both the 3" and the tweeter up high and close to each other)

Any help very much appreciated


----------



## sqcomp

I can say that anyone that has ever heard my mid/tweet pillar setup can say that it sounds very VERY good. I can leave it at that.


----------



## SouthSyde

done with my pillars... audison thesis 3 in and tweeter.... the glassing part is HEAVYYYY... and it does not resonate at all, but the top part of the pillar itself resonates alott... i dont have much room to work wth either because of the air bag... anyone else have this problem?

i was thining molding clay and raamat... anyone else have a better way?

thanks!!

ps will hve pics up soon


----------



## SouthSyde

the top part of the pillars actually have sound come out of it... imagine a speaker mounted to a thin plastic enclosure.. you could hear the backwaves coming out of the top of the pillars... has anyone attempted to block off the sound waves from going to the top?


----------



## IBcivic

SouthSyde said:


> the top part of the pillars actually have sound come out of it... imagine a speaker mounted to a thin plastic enclosure.. you could hear the backwaves coming out of the top of the pillars... has anyone attempted to block off the sound waves from going to the top?


I lined my pillars with mat and made a clay "dam" , that fills in the void, to prevent the sound waves from migrating upwards.


----------



## DevanTheDude

Nothing too fancy. Diamond D9 components.


----------



## SouthSyde

amitaF said:


> I lined my pillars with mat and made a clay "dam" , that fills in the void, to prevent the sound waves from migrating upwards.


i was thinking that too, but here in houston, tx. it gets to be veryyyyy hot and if the clay starts to melt, which it willl over time, it will get to be veryyy ugly... 

i also thought about making a "dam" out of raamat..


----------



## michaelsil1

SouthSyde said:


> i was thinking that too, but here in houston, tx. it gets to be veryyyyy hot and if the clay starts to melt, which it willl over time, it will get to be veryyy ugly...
> 
> i also thought about making a "dam" out of raamat..


#2 Hardness Clay should be fine in Hot A** Texas.


----------



## derickveliz

michaelsil1 said:


> #2 Hardness Clay should be fine in Hot A** Texas.


Do you have a *Link* for "#2 Hardness Clay", to buy online? 

Thank you.



.


----------



## katodevin




----------



## fish

katodevin said:


>



Oooohhh... I'm REALLY liking those.

Did you happen to test different shaped enclosures to see if the spherical shapes worked out better?


----------



## SouthSyde

so was looking at the pillars today and it seems i have a huge wire running up the pillars also so the raamat dam would not work...'

every clay i have used has melted somewhat.. got oily and yucky...


----------



## jrs1006

subscribed...looking forward to seeing all those killer installs.


----------



## IBcivic

SouthSyde said:


> i was thinking that too, but here in houston, tx. it gets to be veryyyyy hot and if the clay starts to melt, which it willl over time, it will get to be veryyy ugly...
> 
> i also thought about making a "dam" out of raamat..


lowes has duct seal putty in the electrical department....i tested it in my wifes oven and it does not leach, run, or even sag... even at 200 degrees


----------



## SpeedEuphoria

Heres my 1st attempt at fiberglass and a 3 way. Was made easy by the mounting provisions that came with the Eclipse set.


















I'll likely do some more reshaping on them when it warms up and possibly alter the aiming some


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

here's my addition


----------



## subwoofery

2LOUD2OLD said:


> here's my addition


Weren't you supposed to use your RR on-axis? 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde

amitaF said:


> lowes has duct seal putty in the electrical department....i tested it in my wifes oven and it does not leach, run, or even sag... even at 200 degrees


great tip.. i will look into that...

thanks


----------



## Born2Rock

..now this is a fun thread. 
Has me rethinking my front imaging. 

Thanx for all the ideas, guys !


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

subwoofery said:


> Weren't you supposed to use your RR on-axis?
> 
> Kelvin


dunno, but it works for me. It does start to roll off a bit early, around 16k but a little boost on the eq sorts that out. the pods were a compromise for practicality, I drive the car every day and didn't want it to affect vision too much. plus it was good enough for me to win Australian National Champion for Advanced 1 class for MEASQ last year.

although I must admit I do plan to rebuild them some time in the future to try and get the speakers more on axis, I have a few ideas in my head on how to achieve this while still retaining the practicality part of my car. but that is a little way off yet


----------



## matthewo

DevanTheDude said:


> Nothing too fancy. Diamond D9 components.


nice wire dude, i love the stuff, its huge, but i ran all my speakers with it too.

i would show you my pods but they are just pvc end caps painted black holding scan speak d2004, nothing special...


----------



## n_olympios

Jprice2708 said:


> Awesome craftsmanship guys - very impressive. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1: I have airbags in the top half of my pillars - can I still mount speakers in the bottom half or will it affect deployment and safety?
> 
> 2: If I can't mount the speakers in the pillars due to the airbags, would a pod right next to the pillar be ok or same problem with deployment and safety?
> 
> 3: Have I understood it right that mounting the mids up on the A-pillar makes creating a good sound for both front seats much more difficult than in the kicks? (I can't mount in the kicks without major dramas, and focal recommends mounting both the 3" and the tweeter up high and close to each other)
> 
> Any help very much appreciated


No car has airbags inside the a-pillar panels. They are all place above them, under the roof lining. It's a bit unlikely, but in some cars the a-pillars may be designed in such a way that they disengage from their places when the curtain airbags deploy. If you use the stock binding posts and clips then you won't have any major problem. 

Having said that, the idea of a heavy and bulky a-pillar with a speaker build and speakers on it flying through the car in the case of a crash is a bit worrying. 

Yes, placing the mids in kicks tends to work better than pillars for both passenger, but that's mostly due to bigger pld's in the pillars. This is of course vehicle dependant and curable with careful angling and tuning.


----------



## Jprice2708

No, my car has airbags in the top half of the A pillars, I pulled the covers off and checked - I can take a photo if you don't believe me  Anyway if anyone was wondering about that I checked with a smash repair place and as long as the pods still allow the A pillar cover to move when the airbag deploys, there is no reinforcing done to the A pillar cover up around the air bags, and the pods are well below the airbags it 'shouldn't' be a problem.


----------



## matthewo

n_olympios said:


> No car has airbags inside the a-pillar panels. They are all place above them, under the roof lining. It's a bit unlikely, but in some cars the a-pillars may be designed in such a way that they disengage from their places when the curtain airbags deploy. If you use the stock binding posts and clips then you won't have any major problem.
> 
> Having said that, the idea of a heavy and bulky a-pillar with a speaker build and speakers on it flying through the car in the case of a crash is a bit worrying.
> 
> Yes, placing the mids in kicks tends to work better than pillars for both passenger, but that's mostly due to bigger pld's in the pillars. This is of course vehicle dependant and curable with careful angling and tuning.


if you look at the picture above, you can see my a pillar cover hanging off a bit, it has a "safty wire" type setup where it only goes so far. but one of the many air bags my car has is actually in the a pillar, it extends from the roof half way down the a pillar. i put my tweeters on a seperate dash piece, but i never really considered it being a problem to build off my a pillar.

usually the way most of them are setup it blows down like a curtain and hardly pushes the pillar out but a few inches.

now if you have very heavy tweeters/midranges that are not well connected, i would be worried about them as projectiles


----------



## IBcivic

Here is what mine look like with the "stealth"grills on. It makes them very hard to spot from outside the vehicle, through the tinted windows.
BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## HondAudio

thehatedguy said:


> Aight, but don't get underwhelmed with how they look on the outside...
> 
> Two of the driver's side during building and one of the passenger's side finished.
> 
> As you can see...they are completely stealth and the car looks factory from the inside.


Are the magnets basically stuck right to the a-pillar or...?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

tgdrums1990 said:


> Well here are my pods... Im 20 and broke all the time... The tweets in the pic have long since been replaced with Dayton ND20 Surface Mount tweets.
> 
> Mids are TB 802SC drivers wired in parralell for 4 ohm load...
> 
> This was my first attempt at putting mids on the dash, and learned much about this... One, 2 drivers laying horizontally makes for mad directionality issues. 2cnd the idea of 2 mids is just bad imo, comb filtering issues and such.
> 
> But i used what i had on hand I can also provide a new up to date pic with the new tweets if people are interested.
> 
> Vehicle is a 90 Accord LX. All in all, for 10$ in tweets and 20$ in the mids, PE tent sale... I dnt think they sound too bad


Sideways arrays work great, no need to knock 'em 

There's one catch though - you want the crossover at one half to one quarter wavelength of the center to center spacing.

That means two things.










First, it's going to have to be an MTM, that's the only way the spacing will be in the ballpark.
Second, you have to use a beefy tweeter and extraordinarily small midranges. For instance, the JBL Control Now array uses a center-to-center spacing of 4", so that sets the crossover at about 1700hz. 850hz would be even better, but you wouldn't be able to get the tweeter to go that low, even though it's waveguide loaded.

I'm listening to these right now, and they're great. $60 at Costco. Great speakers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

2LOUD2OLD said:


> dunno, but it works for me. It does start to roll off a bit early, around 16k but a little boost on the eq sorts that out. the pods were a compromise for practicality, I drive the car every day and didn't want it to affect vision too much. plus it was good enough for me to win Australian National Champion for Advanced 1 class for MEASQ last year.
> 
> although I must admit I do plan to rebuild them some time in the future to try and get the speakers more on axis, I have a few ideas in my head on how to achieve this while still retaining the practicality part of my car. but that is a little way off yet











What's your crossover point?

Because your midranges are so small, you can move the crossover point up, and that will reduce the audibility of aiming the drivers.

For instance, your woofer and your tweeter's directionality is fairly well matched at 6,750hz. So you could bump the xover up to that point, and then use EQ to flatten the off axis response. So basically it would be a little hot on-axis, but you're not listening on-axis so it's not a big deal.

Nothing wrong with listening off axis, in fact there are a lot of advantages to doing it in the car. You just have to tweak the xover and the off-axis frequency response.

And it sure beats trashing such a good looking piece of custom work!


----------



## fuzzysig




----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

Patrick Bateman said:


> What's your crossover point?
> 
> Because your midranges are so small, you can move the crossover point up, and that will reduce the audibility of aiming the drivers.
> 
> For instance, your woofer and your tweeter's directionality is fairly well matched at 6,750hz. So you could bump the xover up to that point, and then use EQ to flatten the off axis response. So basically it would be a little hot on-axis, but you're not listening on-axis so it's not a big deal.
> 
> Nothing wrong with listening off axis, in fact there are a lot of advantages to doing it in the car. You just have to tweak the xover and the off-axis frequency response.
> 
> And it sure beats trashing such a good looking piece of custom work!


Thanks Patrick, at the moment they are crossed over at about 4.5k 24dB
however I am using the crossovers on my amp Diamond Audio D7104 and therefore am limited to a max of 5k

however I do have a miniDSP that will be going in some time in the near future, so I will give that a go when I can

at the moment my priority is finishing my door enclosures for my CSS Trio8


----------



## derickveliz

I cross mine at 200hz to 10Khz


----------



## Konni

These were mine:





































Cheers
Konni


----------



## fish

Konni said:


> These were mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Konni




Looks nice. Can I ask you how you like the driverside tweeter on-axis being so close to you?


----------



## IBcivic

fuzzysig said:


>


Any beaming issues?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cruzer

cant believe all of these people can fiberglass. makes me feel stupid and not talented.


----------



## fuzzysig

lol naw man i wear my sunglasses at night.


----------



## michaelsil1

Here's mine










I'm not quite sure where to sit.:laugh:


----------



## ecbmxer

Konni said:


> These were mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Konni


What are those wrapped with?


----------



## Cruzer

michaelsil1 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure where to sit.:laugh:


thats what i was wondering lmao


----------



## Salami

michaelsil1 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_oTCRxY160jU/SJDaNwfo_aI/AAAAAAAAAFU/oFCpctGjVz8/Abt+Alpine+Car+1.jpg
> 
> I'm not quite sure where to sit.:laugh:


WTF? Is that a rolling jacuzzi?


----------



## thehatedguy

They are recessed into the pillar post.



HondAudio said:


> Are the magnets basically stuck right to the a-pillar or...?


----------



## Konni

fish said:


> Looks nice. Can I ask you how you like the driverside tweeter on-axis being so close to you?


Yes, you can ask. 
In matters of tonality / tonal accuracy it's very good. I don't like the drop-off in the upper highs when tweeters are angled too much off-axis. In matters of sound stage respectively imaging there are some deficits. Because of this I'm currently rebuildung the a-pillars.



ecbmxer said:


> What are those wrapped with?


This is a synthetic suede from Alcantara. I think, it's called microsuede or ultrasuede in English. Very nice stuff. It's a little bit fluffy. This can even be a benefit for the tweeter's sound.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## fish

Konni said:


> Yes, you can ask.
> In matters of tonality / tonal accuracy it's very good. I don't like the drop-off in the upper highs when tweeters are angled too much off-axis. In matters of sound stage respectively imaging there are some deficits. Because of this I'm currently rebuildung the a-pillars.
> Cheers
> Konni



Due to the imaging issues what do you have in your plans for the pillars this time around?

What tweeters are those?


----------



## eviling

havinnoj said:


> Sweet thread! What's a typical cost for a shop to mold a tweeter into the a-pillars?


bout 400-600, i recently got quoted 200$ at a local shop, than got a call back telling me for the work they quoted me 400$ they would want 800$, double their quote...


----------



## req

love this thread. great lookin stuff being posted!


----------



## Brian_smith06

Salami said:


> WTF? Is that a rolling jacuzzi?


Alpines demo Mini cooper I believe?


----------



## ecbmxer

Konni said:


> Yes, you can ask.
> In matters of tonality / tonal accuracy it's very good. I don't like the drop-off in the upper highs when tweeters are angled too much off-axis. In matters of sound stage respectively imaging there are some deficits. Because of this I'm currently rebuildung the a-pillars.
> 
> 
> This is a synthetic suede from Alcantara. I think, it's called microsuede or ultrasuede in English. Very nice stuff. It's a little bit fluffy. This can even be a benefit for the tweeter's sound.
> 
> Cheers
> Konni


Is the material super stretchy or no?


----------



## thehatedguy

Depends on which Alcantara you get. They have two versions...panel and seat I believe. You can get real Alcantara from Gulf Fabrics...and real Alcantara is a bit different than microsuede and ultrasuede, expensive as all hell too. But it is UV resistant so you don't have to worry about fading in direct sun light applications.


----------



## Greg S

Here the set I just finished recently. finally got my crossover point set correctly and they came alive, just wasn't happy playing down to 90 Hz.:surprised: They's set at 300 Hz. @ 24 dB.


----------



## Nick337

Greg S said:


> Here the set I just finished recently. finally got my crossover point set correctly and they came alive, just wasn't happy playing down to 90 Hz.:surprised: They's set at 300 Hz. @ 24 dB.


Man that looks crazy!!


----------



## Dmanj

those look sick! what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## Konni

ecbmxer said:


> Is the material super stretchy or no?


It's not really stretchy. So it's really hard to put it on such a-pillars without seams.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## bafukie

my big ass tweeter/midrange combo


----------



## bertholomey

Wow! that is a bold move getting that Seas mid range in the pillars - might be the first in history  Sound good up there? Very nice finish on the pillars!


----------



## bafukie

bertholomey said:


> Wow! that is a bold move getting that Seas mid range in the pillars - might be the first in history  Sound good up there? Very nice finish on the pillars!


couldnt have done it myself. had to pay to get such result btw, there is no fiberglass used for this pillar. All 'old school' tricks using pvc piping, wood, 'cement'? ( not sure of the correct term) and some hot glue. Much more details compared to the kicks, more 'in your face' which i prefer it over my kickpanel


----------



## jjbeenken

2010 Tacoma


----------



## minibox

jjbeenken said:


> 2010 Tacoma
> View attachment 25829
> 
> 
> View attachment 25830
> 
> 
> View attachment 25831


Wow! Those look great. When do we get to see them in the car?


----------



## jjbeenken

minibox said:


> Wow! Those look great. When do we get to see them in the car?


Thanks! Goin in tomorrow. Nice work yourself!


----------



## onelivinlarge

all these are so sexy. i wish i had the skills to do this


----------



## matthewo

I'm about to finish up a pair, should be posting up some pics tomarrow. They house audison voce av 3.0 and scan speak illuminator tweeter. Very slightly off axis


----------



## SoundJunkie

Just finished a pair in my FJ using HAT L4SE's and L1PRO R2's about 65 degrees off axis. I will be sure to take some pictures tomorrow and post them up. These are augmented by L8's in the doors all run active. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewo

Here is a little progress shot of mine from last week. It's closer to done now, just putting a few finishing touches on it and figuring out paint


----------



## jimmy2345

....and how many of you actually did extensive listening at various angles and positions before just slapping them in the a-pillars?


----------



## derickveliz

jimmy2345 said:


> ....and how many of you actually did extensive listening at various angles and positions before just slapping them in the a-pillars?



*I'm working on it!*

Before doing my set up, I didn't know any thing about Time Alignment, depth, Image, front stage etc. Well at least I didn't have an Idea on how it works.

Now I'm redoing my a-pillars for a more "Off-Axis" install. And I'm experimenting with all angles possible.

I'm learning from my mistakes. It's a good learning process

(o:


----------



## matthewo

here is a picture of them sprayed with some primer, probably going to go back and do some sem high build primer, maybe some glazing...


----------



## matthewo

Just a question, how many of you spend more time building and working on car audio then actually enjoying it


----------



## xanderin

@matthewo
I easily spend 10x more time studying(not reading, studying) this forum than listening to music in my car. I think i get as much enjoyment out of learning as much as possible and building thousands of setups in my head as I do listening. The best part of car audio is seeing people enjoy a Demo. If every customer buying a sub thinking that is the only upgrade to a factory system got to demo a SQ comp car the retail market would have a dramatic shift in sales.


----------



## derickveliz

matthewo said:


> Just a question, how many of you spend more time building and working on car audio then actually enjoying it


Thanks Matthewo...
I enjoy every second of building from planing, investigating, learning, building, re-building, evaluating, showing off!

My commute every day is almost 4 hours, so I do spend lots of time every day enjoying my install.

It's the never ending story, it's alive keeps growing and changing all the time!

LOL

.


----------



## minibox




----------



## matthewo

Nice thesis, what kind of car is that?


----------



## SouthSyde

minibox, u showoff!!! hehe

mine are done also, but havent had the chance to post up pics... will have a build log soon!


----------



## minibox

SouthSyde said:


> minibox, u showoff!!! hehe
> 
> mine are done also, but havent had the chance to post up pics... will have a build log soon!


I've been waiting to see what kind of setup you finally decided on. Get some pics up!


----------



## minibox

matthewo said:


> Nice thesis, what kind of car is that?


2006 m5. Also known as the money pit/ gas hog, but I still love her.


----------



## SouthSyde

minibox said:


> I've been waiting to see what kind of setup you finally decided on. Get some pics up!


not quite as good as yours... your pillars are the nicest ive seen... 

i am soo busy with school, only get to work on the system with the little time i have...

but i will have a build log sooooon tho... lots of matt r modded goodies!!


----------



## n_olympios

minibox said:


>


This looks great, I love the stealthiness!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Here are a few of my HAT Legatia L4SE's and L1ProR2's in my FJ.

View attachment 25906


View attachment 25907


----------



## SoundJunkie

A few more from different angles:

View attachment 25908


View attachment 25909


----------



## Ultimateherts

SoundJunkie said:


> A few more from different angles:
> 
> View attachment 25908
> 
> 
> View attachment 25909


It looks like a coffee mug!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Not sure about a coffee mug, I prefer beer stein ! The grab handles had to stay because of the lift on the truck. Plus they bolt the fiberglass pods in quite snug.


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


>


I am incredibly impressed with Mark's work every time I see these pillars. I'm impressed with your tuning ability every time I hear it 

Those thesis drivers are too aesthetically impressive to cover up!


----------



## matthewo

i did a little test fit, what you guys think??? btw this is just primered, still needs some sanding, and texture coat, and the color coat...


----------



## radarcontact

minibox said:


>


Minibox- 
Dude that is beautiful, beautiful work. Wow. The stitching is amazing, and was extremely difficult I'm sure. 
Btw, an M5 is an M5...there are no negative aspects to an M5! I LOVE M5s!!


----------



## SouthSyde

matthewo, make sure you raamat the crap out of the top of the pillar or it will resonate alot. it becomes almost like a thin enclosure wall..


----------



## jjbeenken

minibox said:


> Wow! Those look great. When do we get to see them in the car?



























Installed, Dont pay attention to the dirty windshield or the black sharpie I made on the windshield!


----------



## matthewo

SouthSyde said:


> matthewo, make sure you raamat the crap out of the top of the pillar or it will resonate alot. it becomes almost like a thin enclosure wall..


sounds good. the rest is solid as a rock, from the base to 3/4 way up the pillar, i could probably knock someone out swinging it like a bat.


----------



## michaelsil1

jjbeenken said:


> View attachment 25963
> 
> 
> View attachment 25964
> 
> 
> View attachment 25965
> 
> 
> Installed, Dont pay attention to the dirty windshield or the black sharpie I made on the windshield!


I thought I was the only one that installed high on the A Pillar.


----------



## SouthSyde

minibox, what kind of dashmat are you using? im the market for one and yours look nice!

thanks


----------



## yuri

here is my A pillars in my ml truck .
the mids are focal 3w2's and i now have changed toscan 2904-600000's instead of the tn51's in the pic..


----------



## matthewo

yuri said:


> here is my A pillars in my ml truck .
> the mids are focal 3w2's and i now have changed toscan 2904-600000's instead of the tn51's in the pic..


Nice, how do you like with 3w2 up high? I am keeping that midrange in my mind if I don't like the audison voce midrange, cause they are exactly the same size. Also I'm using scan speak illuminator 3/4 tweeters so the sound would be simillar. My pillars also kinda look like yours. I would love to hear your feedback


----------



## yuri

matthewo said:


> Nice, how do you like with 3w2 up high? I am keeping that midrange in my mind if I don't like the audison voce midrange, cause they are exactly the same size. Also I'm using scan speak illuminator 3/4 tweeters so the sound would be simillar. My pillars also kinda look like yours. I would love to hear your feedback


hi matt . 
i have not heard the audison voice 3" mids so i cant compare to them 
but i have listened to most of the other 3&4 inch mids out there and found none i would take over the focal 3w2's , highly detailed and accurate ,neutral and no coloring the sound ,expensive but worth ever penny imo ..


----------



## michaelsil1

yuri said:


> hi matt .
> i have not heard the audison voice 3" mids so i cant compare to them
> but i have listened to most of the other 3&4 inch mids out there and found none i would take over the focal 3w2's , highly detailed and accurate ,neutral and no coloring the sound ,expensive but worth ever penny imo ..


The Hybrid L3SE is also very nice.


----------



## yuri

michaelsil1 said:


> The Hybrid L3SE is also very nice.


so i am told . i know of 1 guy in the UK who has a set but there not installed yet. also not sure if they are on general sale over here yet , so it may be some time before i get to hear some .. 

i did own a pair of L3's for a short time ,sadly i bought them on reputation ,recommendation and all the glorious feedback all over the net .
but alas they was not for me ....


----------



## michaelsil1

yuri said:


> so i am told . i know of 1 guy in the UK who has a set but there not installed yet. also not sure if they are on general sale over here yet , so it may be some time before i get to hear some ..
> 
> i did own a pair of L3's for a short time ,sadly i bought them on reputation ,recommendation and all the glorious feedback all over the net .
> but alas they was not for me ....


I wasn't that impressed with the L3.


----------



## michaelsil1

Maybe someone will take a picture today of my ugly Squid looking A Pillars. :chinese:


----------



## minibox

SouthSyde said:


> minibox, what kind of dashmat are you using? im the market for one and yours look nice!
> 
> thanks


Suede dash mat from autoanything: Suede Dash Covers - Dash Designs Suede Dashboard Cover, Suede Dash Mat

Works for me. Just tailored it a little bit so it'll fit with my pillars


----------



## SouthSyde

minibox said:


> Suede dash mat from autoanything: Suede Dash Covers - Dash Designs Suede Dashboard Cover, Suede Dash Mat
> 
> Works for me. Just tailored it a little bit so it'll fit with my pillars


thanks!! brushed suede im guessing? did the mat actually help alot?


----------



## beerdrnkr

Here's my contribution, currently under construction. Will be housing Scanspeak Discovery 4's and Scanspeak Illuminator tweets.


----------



## Tendean17

Scanspeak Revelator Series in Pillar. 
They aimed almost at a point between the driver and passenger.


----------



## chrisb33

here's my contribution 


























chris b


----------



## eviling

finely get to be a part of this thread, i'll post some more pictures when they done


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

y'all sure are an ingenious bunch ^

ya make it look easy.


----------



## Cablguy184

Cablguy184's "White Lightning" ...

























Thank you ... Randal ...

Everyone, If you can, please go and vote for me on SMD System of the Month !!!
Please ........... thank you for your time, Randal ...

SMD FORUMS - SYSTEM OF THE MONTH Sponsored by MECHMAN Alternator! Win a High Output Alternator! - SMD Forum


----------



## jjbeenken

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought I was the only one that installed high on the A Pillar.


Man. I tried every position in the truck. Earlier in this thread I posted my mocked up PVC junction boxes and moved them everywhere. That just happened to sound the best. I had to move the mid over the hump in the dash. The sound became very side oriented when it reflected off the dash. The image is straight ahead of you.


----------



## omegaslast

fury said:


> My previous A-pillar install...
> Not quite a midrange, but they are BIG tweeters


those are scanspeak revelators correct?

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=916

what kind of active/dsp setup is backing that up? also its interesting to think you have $700 (probably more in europe due to VAT) sitting in an easily unscrewed place (if theyre philips), id put some allen wrench heads in there for sure for anti theft


----------



## wannabesq

Nice work everyone!

I wonder if Q logic will start making A Pillar pre made q-forms. Probably not, due to the greatly varying sizes of drivers, as well as angles, but as a person not too comfortable cutting factory panels (to let me restore it to stock when/if I sell the car) I like the idea of replacing the panel entirely. Maybe if I could find replacement stock ones that wouldn't be too costly I might try it. 

I have one question though, for those that have speaker configurations such as this, do you also run rear fill? I was a big fan of no rear fill for a while in my old car, and in my new car, it had an Alpine system in it with matching front/rear comps, and I have grown to like it.


----------



## fury

omegaslast said:


> those are scanspeak revelators correct?
> 
> https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=916
> 
> what kind of active/dsp setup is backing that up? also its interesting to think you have $700 (probably more in europe due to VAT) sitting in an easily unscrewed place (if theyre philips), id put some allen wrench heads in there for sure for anti theft


Yes they're Revelator ring radiators.
I've since changed them to Air Circs which work better in those positions (as they're a bit off-axis).
The entire A-pillar is only clipped in, so with a bit of force can be taken out quickly and easily. They're not terribly visible from outside the car (unless you know what you're looking at).

I run an Alpine H900 processor for my system.
Build thread for it can be seen here:
http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au...ora-bora-w00000000000000t/page__hl__bora bora

As a note i'm from Australia, we drive on the _right_ side of the road too


----------



## minibox

matthewo said:


> i did a little test fit, what you guys think??? btw this is just primered, still needs some sanding, and texture coat, and the color coat...


Those look fantastic! How do they sound???


----------



## illcrx

Hey Matthewo, what car is that for? Those look like my A pillars 2007 civic.


----------



## eviling

minibox said:


> Those look fantastic! How do they sound???


I built some pods like that in my first attempt and they sounded pretty bad, granted that was with L4's and they want like at least 4 litters sealed :blush: those drivers should do decent in his pods though, but he could get more out of them if he extended the back. I think i talked to him and he said he ported the pod :worried:i am curiouse how that turned out ported.


----------



## matthewo

illcrx said:


> Hey Matthewo, what car is that for? Those look like my A pillars 2007 civic.


2008 Pontiac g8 gt

Wish I could finish them, but I just broke my back


----------



## illcrx

Wow man that sucks, what happened?


----------



## michaelsil1

These are my Squid Pods.

I had a hard time posting this picture.


----------



## Jersey Strong

matthewo said:


> i did a little test fit, what you guys think??? btw this is just primered, still needs some sanding, and texture coat, and the color coat...


So Clean....awesome


----------



## jimmybee1108

I stumbled across this and its what I've been looking for. But I have slightly different approach. What if I mounted 6.5 mids in the kick panels. Then 3-4 inch midranges in the door locations (adapted from 6x9) and left my tweets in the doors about 10 inches away from the midrange?


----------



## beerdrnkr

I'll have 4" mids and tweets in the pillars, 5 1/4s in the kicks and 8's in the doors, processing will be done by an ms-8. If it doesn't sound right ill turn off the kicks and run 6 1/2s one the rears. Here's a look at my pillars.
























Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery

beerdrnkr said:


> I'll have 4" mids and tweets in the pillars, 5 1/4s in the kicks and 8's in the doors, processing will be done by an ms-8. If it doesn't sound right ill turn off the kicks and run 6 1/2s one the rears. Here's a look at my pillars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Why a 4-way front? Even if your processing is the MS-8, what's the advantage over a 3-way? 

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios

Aside from that, I thought the MS-8 can't process a 4-way front system...


----------



## subwoofery

n_olympios said:


> Aside from that, I thought the MS-8 can't process a 4-way front system...


He'll be using passive Xover between tweets and upper mids. 
So it's gonna be like running the MS-8 to process 3-way front. 

Kelvin


----------



## matthewo

illcrx said:


> Wow man that sucks, what happened?


I was riding my motorcycle and a lady pulled out in front of me.


----------



## michaelsil1

cajunner said:


> somebody's got to have motorized their A-pillars by now....


I have Squid Powered A-Pillars. :jester:


----------



## beerdrnkr

subwoofery said:


> Why a 4-way front? Even if your processing is the MS-8, what's the advantage over a 3-way?
> 
> Kelvin


Just trying something new...lol. I need a loud frontstage to keep up with my subs, my main goal is to have a really nice "SQL" system. I'll add the rears if it doesn't sound right up front. I also have a Kenwood deck that has T/A so I can run just one set of preouts to the MS-8 and run a set of mids and subs off of the deck. Mostly just experimenting. 


n_olympios said:


> Aside from that, I thought the MS-8 can't process a 4-way front system...


I'll use the features on the deck to take care of some of it.


----------



## Cablguy184

cajunner said:


> somebody's got to have motorized their A-pillars by now....


This would be kinda neat to see ...


----------



## SouthSyde

michaelsil1 said:


> I have Squid Powered A-Pillars. :jester:


U know as many times as ive read you saying that, y dont u post some pics?????


----------



## michaelsil1

cajunner said:


> but do they play...
> 
> squid music?


There's a picture of them further up this page.


----------



## SouthSyde

michaelsil1 said:


> There's a picture of them further up this page.


DANGGG how did i miss that?


----------



## hunter660

Cool thread. A lot of great ideas here.


----------



## michaelsil1

SouthSyde said:


> DANGGG how did i miss that?


Probably because they aren't pretty; :surprised: they are sealed and functional.


----------



## eviling




----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## ~Spyne~

Some great ideas and installs here.
Finally made the jump to 3-ways myself and the mid+tweet a-pillars have just been installed this past weekend.
Mark French from Frankston Car Audio here in Australia is responsible for these as I simply didn't have the time and probably skill to get this sort of end result;
Drivers are the Crescendo MB-3N 3" midrange and Scan D3004/6020-00.
Midbass are Crescendo MB-6 6.8" midwoofer in factory locations of Ford Focus (2007).
Went with this orientation to keep the midrange as on-axis as possible without interfering with vision too much. ideally they would have been set back deeper into the dash, but due to the steep slope of the windscreen they had to come forward, closer to the listener. Can't really comment on how they sound as i've yet to give them a proper tune - have just set 'default' crossover points and slopes and copied the T/A that the tweeters had.


----------



## viper_x

Greetings from Romania! 

Midrange in A pillar and tweeter in the electric mirror cover. I just need to finish the grill for those mids. My car is a Ford Focus MK2 European model.

Sorry for the picture quality, i'll make some good ones theese days.

Marian


----------



## SQ Audi

Here are mine...subject to change of course. The was when I was with Focal.

TN 53's in the a-Pillars, K3P Mids in the kicks, and 165KBE midbass drivers running in the doors, all active.


----------



## matthewo

What are you guys using for a texture coat? I got mine all primed and ready, I also have the final "color coat" by sem paint, to match the interior. I can order too I have plently of time. I'm kinda looking to go back to the stock like pillar texture of my car or a bit bigger, almost like the abs viynl look a lot of cars have on dash panels. Any ideas?


----------



## SouthSyde

matthewo said:


> What are you guys using for a texture coat? I got mine all primed and ready, I also have the final "color coat" by sem paint, to match the interior. I can order too I have plently of time. I'm kinda looking to go back to the stock like pillar texture of my car or a bit bigger, almost like the abs viynl look a lot of cars have on dash panels. Any ideas?


SEM..


----------



## computerjlt

yea sem coating;

i use it at work all the time (i work at a body shop that does a lot of restoration stuff)


----------



## eviling

i think some of these guys using synthedic suede flocking too. thats what i'm doing


----------



## radarcontact

viper_x said:


> Greetings from Romania!
> 
> Midrange in A pillar and tweeter in the electric mirror cover. I just need to finish the grill for those mids. My car is a Ford Focus MK2 European model.
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality, i'll make some good ones theese days.
> 
> Marian


I love the way you "reversed" the midrange mounting (sunken in versus bulging out). Done with fabric and fiberglass?


----------



## viper_x

Thank you man, yep they were done with fiberglass and fabric. The midrange pillars will be coverd in alcantara soon, such as the tweeter. 
Some pic with the custom made grill.


----------



## ecbmxer

viper_x said:


> Greetings from Romania!
> 
> Midrange in A pillar and tweeter in the electric mirror cover. I just need to finish the grill for those mids. My car is a Ford Focus MK2 European model.
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality, i'll make some good ones theese days.
> 
> Marian


Man, I really really like this arrangement! I have 3" widebands in the pillars now, but it would be cool to add tweets like this. The drivers are placed nice and close together but the pillars don't stick all out into the windshield.


----------



## eviling

progress, one side completly sanded and ready to be finished.


----------



## morgan18

Just got done with these. First time doing something like this took way longer than it should have. One with grill and one without for the pics. H-Audio ar3k drivers. Constructed with abs coupling and mdf. I know the grill fabric should be glued down on the ring but with crappy tools and crappy ca glue plus clamps I couldn't get it to stick . Plus with grill on no one will ever know.


----------



## eviling

you wraped your pod with grill cloth or is that flocking, looks like cloth.


----------



## SQ Man

I'm currently running the Focal Beryllium No.7 kit as my front end, with the 3w2 mid-range & Tbe tweeters in A-pillar builds, wrapped in black vinyl.


----------



## eviling

SQ Man said:


> I'm currently running the Focal Beryllium No.7 kit as my front end, with the 3w2 mid-range & Tbe tweeters in A-pillar builds, wrapped in black vinyl.


holy ****, thats a hell of a front end :surprised: aren't those the 8k$ speakers?


----------



## SQ Man

eviling said:


> holy ****, thats a hell of a front end :surprised: aren't those the 8k$ speakers?


Not in europe. 
Plus I'm running fully active, so no crossblock required.
I do have half of a Be No.5 kit installed for a centre channel setup in the 6.1 system though.


----------



## michaelsil1

SQ Man said:


> I'm currently running the Focal Beryllium No.7 kit as my front end, with the 3w2 mid-range & Tbe tweeters in A-pillar builds, wrapped in black vinyl.





eviling said:


> holy ****, thats a hell of a front end :surprised: aren't those the 8k$ speakers?







michaelsil1 said:


> View attachment 26477
> 
> 
> View attachment 26478
> 
> 
> These are my Squid Pods.
> 
> I had a hard time posting this picture.


What do you think these are!


----------



## eviling

must...resist...urg...to..show off...

idk boys if this were contest, i think i win  tehe, i kid of course, but i am soooooo happy with how they came out in the end!


----------



## fish

Very nice eviling. I think you had some pics earlier in this thread on building these pillars, but do you have a build log?

Also, what kind of fabric did you use to wrap the pillars?


----------



## matthewo

eviling said:


> must...resist...urg...to..show off...
> 
> idk boys if this were contest, i think i win  tehe, i kid of course, but i am soooooo happy with how they came out in the end!



they look pretty good, but you havent seen mine yet. im getting very close here. i cannot do much with a broken back...

mine do look rather similar to yours as far as a midrange and tweeter setup


----------



## jfrosty42

Good lord. Some impressive stuff in this thread. I'd love to have the time, tools, and knowhow to do anything comparable to anything here.

Anyone in the Baltimore area?


----------



## s4turn

eviling said:


> must...resist...urg...to..show off...
> 
> idk boys if this were contest, i think i win  tehe, i kid of course, but i am soooooo happy with how they came out in the end!


very nice!!

I sold of my sb29's and still have some 10f's
i played around with that combo you have and they are very nice sounding


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Soon to come... stay tuned... 





























Going to run tweeterless and deal with the upper roll-off.. if it's too bad, I'll consider a super tweeter option.... (tweeters in the kicks going away.)


----------



## fish

Aaron,

Are those the PRS 4"?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Indeed...


----------



## matthewo

here are mine in the final stages, SEM high build primer, SEM texture coating, and SEM color coat (satin black). there are a few spots that look smooth and dark, its mostly just the flash playing tricks, i also had to lighten the photos up because i took them in a dark work room.




























and some MISC stuff


----------



## Jazz'as

My tweeters and pods:


----------



## subwoofery

^ interesting... What are those? 

Kelvin


----------



## Jazz'as

Old school Pioneer tweeters, which model?... it's difficult to say. I think its from some old school Pioneer speakers. Sound (Alpine 7909J - DIY Hiraga's 8w, ClassA - tweeters) of this tweeters is very natural and clean, when you listen trumpet or trombone, you hear steel of instrument. For my it's very important. 

Photo from other side:


----------



## subwoofery

Cool thing  

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios

You should post them here!


----------



## eviling

s4turn said:


> very nice!!
> 
> I sold of my sb29's and still have some 10f's
> i played around with that combo you have and they are very nice sounding


yeah, they work very well together, almost meant to be it seems. 

they both have some downsides, the 10f's can't really cut very low, in fact i'm gonna be cutting them up higher soon because 410 just is to deep for them, i'm gonna try 500, than 600, see how that works out. they seem to miss allot of it, the tweets sparkle quite nicely though.

what gave you the best results?


----------



## wannabesq

I wonder what is the best way, to keep the tweeters in the same plane? or to have them staggered? I assume that staggered works best with active time alignment between the drivers? I'm about to start my pillars, and am gathering all the info before I cut anything.


----------



## eviling

wannabesq said:


> I wonder what is the best way, to keep the tweeters in the same plane? or to have them staggered? I assume that staggered works best with active time alignment between the drivers? I'm about to start my pillars, and am gathering all the info before I cut anything.


you want T\A if your drivers are more than a couple feet apart. as far as angles they depend on the drivers. for instance radial dome tweeters like my SB 29 nedome tweeters beam like a mother ****er, but they really shine off axis, i like em because they sparkle really well and do great vocals. my SB and 10F setup gives me the best acoustic high end you'll ever heard, can be lacking for metal, so drivers should always be picked with care. but I like allot of heavy vocal and acoustic music ^_^ so it's win. 

I took my car down to MD for a comp right after i finished these, i got a 73.5\100 in MECA, idk what i got in IASCA, but im going back down in july now that i have everything tuned better and we'll see how much ive improved, i'll post up those scores


----------



## radarcontact

viper_x said:


> Thank you man, yep they were done with fiberglass and fabric. The midrange pillars will be coverd in alcantara soon, such as the tweeter.
> Some pic with the custom made grill.


REALLY nice, I like it a lot! Great job.


----------



## matthewo

one day they will go in the car, lol


----------



## soundboy

My A-pillars (ODR) for MB C180 car model.






































My first A-pillar with tweeter (Seas Lotus RT27F) & 3.5" mids (Audio Development M35NEO)


----------



## mrfreeze

Very nice work going on here, Now i have some ideas for how to mock/create a 3 way set up.


----------



## 000zero

Yea this thread gave me some ideas about going 3-way also. I have attached a picture of what I got so far, just doing some placement testing. It sounds really good in this position so I'm ready to glassing as soon as I get the time.


----------



## jowens500

Hertz HSK's in a 300. 


Are you looking at me?


----------



## radarcontact

jowens500 said:


> Hertz HSK's in a 300.
> 
> 
> Are you looking at me?


Oh those look gooooooood!


----------



## dh8009

jowens500 said:


> Hertz HSK's in a 300.
> 
> 
> Are you looking at me?



Looks good. What car are those in? Will it be at the GTG?


----------



## radarcontact

dh8009 said:


> Looks good. What car are those in? Will it be at the GTG?


My guess is that they are "in a 300"! (You musta missed it...lol)









In case you aren't familiar, it's a Chrysler.


----------



## jowens500

dh8009 said:


> Looks good. What car are those in? Will it be at the GTG?


Thanks. Nope, those were from a few years ago and the guy is military. I have know idea where he is now. 
They were ran active with an Audison 6.9 and Bitone. 

Are you looking at me?


----------



## dh8009

radarcontact said:


> My guess is that they are "in a 300"! (You musta missed it...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you aren't familiar, it's a Chrysler.


Yea i guess I might have missed that. I guess I thought they may have been going in his new car which isn't a Chrysler. Can't wait to see his new install when he gets all his equipment. Guess I did miss the 300 part. Just seen they were HSK's.


----------



## s4turn

eviling said:


> yeah, they work very well together, almost meant to be it seems.
> 
> they both have some downsides, the 10f's can't really cut very low, in fact i'm gonna be cutting them up higher soon because 410 just is to deep for them, i'm gonna try 500, than 600, see how that works out. they seem to miss allot of it, the tweets sparkle quite nicely though.
> 
> what gave you the best results?



I only tested it quickly with some towels 
sounded very good though
I had the 10f's playing up to around 6 to 7 khz at the time though


----------



## doogs

These are for my 4wd, sorry about the bad pictures. Speakers are crescendo mb3n and t3r.


----------



## 000zero

This is my first stab at glassing, I still need to do some bondo and sanding work then I'm going to cover them with some fabric, but I couldn't wait to install them and see how they sound. What do you guys think?


----------



## IBcivic

000zero said:


> This is my first stab at glassing, I still need to do some bondo and sanding work then I'm going to cover them with some fabric, but I couldn't wait to install them and see how they sound. What do you guys think?


:thumbsup: Looks good! 

Not wanting to criticize...I would recommend going a bit further up the pillar, with the fleece, to give you more room to feather edge the f-glass to the oem plastic.

EDIT> nevermind....i just noticed that there is f-glass cloth, that covers the transition.


----------



## 000zero

amitaF said:


> :thumbsup: Looks good!
> 
> Not wanting to criticize...I would recommend going a bit further up the pillar, with the fleece, to give you more room to feather edge the f-glass to the oem plastic.


Don't worry I know I am noob and have a lot to learn, so I welcome all criticism. Once it was done I did think I should have went a bit higher, thanks for confirming this.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I've been dying to finish mine and get them into this thread...so here they are.
Hope y'all like them...they're in my 2004 F250


















Covers installed.
















And from the back seat.


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> I've been dying to finish mine and get them into this thread...so here they are.
> *Hope y'all like them*...they're in my 2004 F250


I like them; how do you like them?


----------



## UNBROKEN

That's all that's completed right now. 
Hoping to button everything up this weekend.


----------



## ecbmxer

Those look great man! I need to re-do mine still.


----------



## SQ Audi

Now with HAT L1ProR2s instead of the Focal TN53K tweeter


----------



## DAT

Excellent job guys. Wish I had mine finished


----------



## jrs1006

UNBROKEN said:


> I've been dying to finish mine and get them into this thread...so here they are.
> Hope y'all like them...they're in my 2004 F250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covers installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back seat.



That looks really nice. What did you wrap them with?


----------



## derickveliz

*This is my new stage...*


----------



## derickveliz

*(sorry I didn't have my SLR so point and shoot for these last bunch)*


----------



## fish

derickveliz said:


> *(sorry I didn't have my SLR so point and shoot for these last bunch)*



Nice...

Where did you get your dash mat BTW?


----------



## derickveliz

fish said:


> Nice...
> 
> Where did you get your dash mat BTW?


*Thank you,* 

Ltd. Edition Custom Dashboard Covers by DashMat

(0:


----------



## morgan18

derickveliz said:


> *Thank you,*
> 
> Ltd. Edition Custom Dashboard Covers by DashMat
> 
> (0:



Nice you roll without the rear view mirror as well. It's nice that Toyota made easy for us to remove it. What's that next to rear view mount?


----------



## douggiestyle

Derick, what made you move away from the orbs? Do you hear a difference in staging considering that long thread about diffraction using orb enclosures?


----------



## jhmeg2

these are nice! I love the idea of the different axis, in pillars. not a bad choice of equipment either. I have a question for all..... I am thinking of going from MB qsd 6.5 and 1" mitek silk dome in a-pillar, with 6.5 midbass in doo, to a 3.5" coax in the dash with the same 6.5 midbass in door. Am I going to lose anything? please give input. its all active of course.


----------



## derickveliz

douggiestyle said:


> Derick, what made you move away from the orbs? Do you hear a difference in staging considering that long thread about diffraction using orb enclosures?


*I believe SQ made me rethink my front stage, going off-axis was clue for image, depth, width and stage. *

*For example the track with 7 drums across the stage,* resulted in a "V" shape at me, having the drum #4 very close to my right ear, 











*
Instead with my new set up I get this:*












If you look in my Build, about 2/3s I talk a little bit more about it.



.


----------



## SouthSyde

Is it just me or is that yaris dash designed for aftermarket stereo.. hehe look at the symmetry.


----------



## UNBROKEN

jrs1006 said:


> That looks really nice. What did you wrap them with?


Black Lycra


----------



## elparner

Derick i am confused i do not know if i like more your pods or your pics, congrats on the two


----------



## derickveliz

morgan18 said:


> Nice you roll without the rear view mirror as well. It's nice that Toyota made easy for us to remove it. What's that next to rear view mount?


*Naive here! *About 2 month ago I had a small crack on the windshield, :surprised: *insurance replaced it*, but one hot summer day the clip came off, the OEM rear view mirror is back in place! *covered by insurance*


----------



## derickveliz

elparner said:


> Derick i am confused i do not know if i like more your pods or your pics, congrats on the two


Thank you, 
The pictures make them look better than real life, I think!

.


----------



## eviling

forgot i never posted finished pictures with the grills in.


----------



## derickveliz

SouthSyde said:


> Is it just me or is that yaris dash designed for aftermarket stereo.. hehe look at the symmetry.


I don't know if they *thought about that,* I read somewhere for *right side driving position* it's less expensive on the production side, I don't know, but...

That is the *only reason* why I'm trying my *MIDS *on the a-pillars and *take advantage of the cavernous dash/windshield* of the Yaris's *symmetrical dashboard*, other wise the *MIDS would go down in the kick area for my SQ install.

If I had to start all over, I would go with a 4" MID in the kick panels with a tweeter on the a-pillars for SQ install. 

*


----------



## psychon

DLS Scandinavia 1 & 3


----------



## eviling

psychon said:


> DLS Scandinavia 1 & 3


I've heard those at a sow the mids are jus amazing. I'm looking into getting the teeters got my system 

Where did you get yours I'm trying to find ot how to order a set


----------



## ecbmxer

psychon said:


> DLS Scandinavia 1 & 3


Is that flocking or are they wrapped in suede?


----------



## psychon

eviling said:


> I've heard those at a sow the mids are jus amazing. I'm looking into getting the teeters got my system
> 
> Where did you get yours I'm trying to find ot how to order a set


There's some available on ebay right now


----------



## psychon

ecbmxer said:


> Is that flocking or are they wrapped in suede?



Pillars are wrapped in alcantara


----------



## eviling

psychon said:


> There's some available on ebay right now


I sae those this morning price ain't bad neither compared to the 400 I just dipped on hybrid l1r2's but I don't think they'll hever enough power for me


----------



## eviling

I just tasked to face from 12sh volt daves he can get them at 299$ which isn't bad at all


----------



## thomv

sqcomp said:


> someone say off axis?



I really like the look of these.

I don't have 5 posts yet so I have to take the pics out...


----------



## thomv

One of my favorite cars was Keith Doney's Evo, which had DLS 3 way front stage with domes and tweets in the pillars. I think, it's been quite a few years since I heard it. One of my favorite demos, and I've wanted to try a set of those DLS since then.


----------



## thomv

I didn't realize that Hertz had 3" mids, I'm itching for mids in the pillars again but not sure which route to go.


----------



## derickveliz

thomv said:


> I really like the look of these.
> 
> I don't have 5 posts yet so I have to take the pics out...


*Sqcomp* and I share the same type of car *(Yaris sedan)*, he has been my tutor/friend and inspiration for my install!


----------



## derickveliz

thomv said:


> I didn't realize that Hertz had 3" mids, I'm itching for mids in the pillars again but not sure which route to go.


Depends on your car, check *your PLDs*

(o:


----------



## eviling

derickveliz said:


> *Sqcomp* and I share the same type of car *(Yaris sedan)*, he has been my tutor/friend and inspiration for my install!


I am curiouse how he gave those L4's enough volume, they don't look like they have much :mean: my next pods will be some L4SE's just like his, and L1R2's as well, or the scandavans. 

speaking of which, i almost **** my pants when i found this! 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_26249_DLS-Scandinavia-1.html


----------



## thomv

In my old daily driver, a 96 Civic hatch:





































I never did take any good finished pics.

The pods are a little large for the tiny mids, I was planning on using other (larger) mids but never did. The painted baffle was easy enough to duplicate since I router'd everything and had the templates but I tend to start things and never finish them. The tweeters were Polk SR, with the SR 6500 mids in the kicks, the little mids were something from the Polk in- wall line, maybe 2.5"? I had a set of 3" (or slightly larger) mids that I planned on swapping in. They had puffed poly cones very similar to the SR 5250 & 6500. 

The car originally had mids and tweets in the kicks since it used to compete in IASCA in the late 90's, two seat judging. As years went by I had done a few cars with mids up high and liked it so eventually put the mids up there. Zapco DSP-6 was used for delay/ EQ. Definitely became a one seat car, but I didn't have plans to compete again and thought it was much more fun with the mids up high.


----------



## thomv

derickveliz said:


> Depends on your car, check *your PLDs*
> 
> (o:


I drive a 96 Civic now, which is the same as the car I had the other pillars in, so I want to do mids up high again, just not sure which ones. I've heard good things about Hertz (and lots of these other little mids), but after hearing the DLS domes and loving that car I think that may be easiest. I don't want to build out quite so far this time so I like the idea of a dome that doesn't need airspace. I probably wasn't giving those little 2.5"s enough, and the larger mids would've been worse if I ever put them in. I put some 6.5" mids in the kicks of my Protege many years ago and didn't even need to h/p them since they hardly had any room behind them (even with venting into the frame rails). I would've been better off using a 5.25" and getting the same response but doing less work to cram them in. I like the idea of larger mids up high but in my car there's no way I'm going to give up the space.


----------



## thomv

derickveliz said:


> [/B]


I like yours a lot too, obviously pretty similar, but I guess the black makes it a little stealthier. His light color pillars just scream that something's there, but I think the ring for the mid was molded in just right.


----------



## eviling

thomv said:


> In my old daily driver, a 96 Civic hatch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did take any good finished pics.
> 
> The pods are a little large for the tiny mids, I was planning on using other (larger) mids but never did. The painted baffle was easy enough to duplicate since I router'd everything and had the templates but I tend to start things and never finish them. The tweeters were Polk SR, with the SR 6500 mids in the kicks, the little mids were something from the Polk in- wall line, maybe 2.5"? I had a set of 3" (or slightly larger) mids that I planned on swapping in. They had puffed poly cones very similar to the SR 5250 & 6500.
> 
> The car originally had mids and tweets in the kicks since it used to compete in IASCA in the late 90's, two seat judging. As years went by I had done a few cars with mids up high and liked it so eventually put the mids up there. Zapco DSP-6 was used for delay/ EQ. Definitely became a one seat car, but I didn't have plans to compete again and thought it was much more fun with the mids up high.


I LOVE those custom wave guides, a really creative way to solve grill problems but just covering mounting screws with a waveguide!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I finally got something to show... just finished... kinda janky, but It's a start... 













































































Wrapped in Overkill of course...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Before people ask, the fuzz is to help quell hard surface reflections, along with the 1/4" of CCF under it, on the A/B/C pillars and headliner... 

Also covers mistakes REALLY well....


----------



## Vital

thomv said:


> In my old daily driver, a 96 Civic hatch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did take any good finished pics.
> 
> The pods are a little large for the tiny mids, I was planning on using other (larger) mids but never did. The painted baffle was easy enough to duplicate since I router'd everything and had the templates but I tend to start things and never finish them. The tweeters were Polk SR, with the SR 6500 mids in the kicks, the little mids were something from the Polk in- wall line, maybe 2.5"? I had a set of 3" (or slightly larger) mids that I planned on swapping in. They had puffed poly cones very similar to the SR 5250 & 6500.
> 
> The car originally had mids and tweets in the kicks since it used to compete in IASCA in the late 90's, two seat judging. As years went by I had done a few cars with mids up high and liked it so eventually put the mids up there. Zapco DSP-6 was used for delay/ EQ. Definitely became a one seat car, but I didn't have plans to compete again and thought it was much more fun with the mids up high.


I have SR6500 in my car right now and keep on thinking of getting a midrange in between that set... Any recomendations since u're running same set and already did all the legwork there?


----------



## Salami

thomv said:


> In my old daily driver, a 96 Civic hatch:
> [/IMG]


96 Civic Hitchback. Midori green pearl.

I have the same car and color. It has been my daily driver for the since '99.
Is your other one the same color?


----------



## IBcivic

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Also covers mistakes REALLY well....


Like the bearded chick from the circus side-showoke:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

amitaF said:


> Like the bearded chick from the circus side-showoke:



Hey now, she's HOT....


----------



## thomv

Salami said:


> 96 Civic Hitchback. Midori green pearl.
> 
> I have the same car and color. It has been my daily driver for the since '99.
> Is your other one the same color?


No, now I have a sedan that's the horrible pinkish color. Haha. The guy that bought the hatch promptly re- sprayed it Championship White, so there's one less Midori hatch in the world.


----------



## thomv

Vital said:


> I have SR6500 in my car right now and keep on thinking of getting a midrange in between that set... Any recomendations since u're running same set and already did all the legwork there?


We did quite a few cars over the years with SR5250 plus the SR6500 mid for midbass, so technically that's a 3 way. As far as little mids, not really. When I was there it was easy enough to see what was around for home projects. If you like the look of any little mids they have in their in wall lines, you might be able to call up and purchase them as parts. I'm pretty sure it used to be pretty easy to purchase things like that. Even the SR's (when they were in production) were broken up, just in case someone wanted just an extra set of tweeters. Or 6500 mids to add to a 5250 set to make 3 way. Obviously no 3 way crossover ever existed so they'd need to run active. Even if you wanted to buy a pair of the little puffed poly mids you probably couldn't just run the off the SR x- overs (don't think they were 4 ohm). So you'll be stuck making custom passives or going all active. I had a Zapco C2K4.0 running the pillars, and used the built in x- over to lp the mids/ hp the tweets. The other downside is that there aren't any grills for them.

http://www.polkaudio.com/customaudio/rts/index.php?s=lcirtsfx

I think these might be the mids that were in my pillars


----------



## nirschl

These were just finished. The mids(HAT L3) are temporary and are being replaced with L3SE's once they arrive in a few days. 

Cheers


----------



## michaelsil1

Nice, I think you'll be happier with the SE's.


----------



## WLDock

Nice pillars Nirschl. Good inspiration for me as I am after a more on-axis install myself. Also, my mids are hefty and have some depth. Not an easy task to make pillars that look good.


----------



## thomv

Yeah, those look great. You didn't take the easy way out and cover the little windows.


----------



## jhmeg2

very nice. its hard to build on axis pods, without them being to obnoxious looking, or impeeding your view of the road. very nice. great work on the build. thank you for sharing.


----------



## nirschl

I appreciate the comments fellas! The new L3SE just arrived yesterday. Going to the swap them out today. 

So far, I really like what I'm hearing from this set-up.

***Update****

Ok, the new SE's are in. While doing so we also covered the baffle in black suede. My iPad photos stink! I'll see about breaking out the digicam. 

These will have to do until then....




























There is tuning to be done, but after a simple swap and crossover change....
It sounds sick! Period. 

Cheers


----------



## slpery

Do you have those venting into the dash?


----------



## nirschl

slpery said:


> Do you have those venting into the dash?


Yep, they vent in down at the bottom. 

Cheers


----------



## getonerd

nice


----------



## WLDock

nirschl said:


> Yep, they vent in down at the bottom.
> Cheers


 Nice! Further inspiration that I can get these:









in here:










an make them look good.....not sure if I can pull off a vent but I plan to try.


----------



## nirschl

Dug out the digicam. I seriously need some practice at taking pics but these are better than the ipad attempt.....





































I'm really digging these SE drivers. 



Cheers


----------



## basssoundman

One set of Focal K2 Power on MB E-coupe.




























All galery is avable here:
1) MB E-Coupe
2) MB E-Coupe


----------



## Yepvegas

Wow the the quality of some of the work in this thread is amazing.:speechless:


----------



## CLK63DK

Very very nice!!

Are you in Talliin?

// Chris



basssoundman said:


> One set of Focal K2 Power on MB E-coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All galery is avable here:
> 1) MB E-Coupe
> 2) MB E-Coupe


----------



## jcollin76

nirschl said:


> Dug out the digicam. I seriously need some practice at taking pics but these are better than the ipad attempt.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really digging these SE drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Very nice sir,
I like your transition down from the pillar to the baffle. The pillars in my silverado are similar in shape... Meaning they arch out. Been struggling trying to visualize the transition. Your install helps me to see what I might want to do.
Thank you.


----------



## basssoundman

CLK63DK said:


> Very very nice!!
> 
> Are you in Talliin?
> 
> // Chris


Yes, I am in Tallinn, Estonia. If you have any questions, please will free to ask - bsm [at] bsm_ee

www.bsm.ee


----------



## nirschl

jcollin76 said:


> Very nice sir,
> I like your transition down from the pillar to the baffle. The pillars in my silverado are similar in shape... Meaning they arch out. Been struggling trying to visualize the transition. Your install helps me to see what I might want to do.
> Thank you.




I appreciate it and glad to be of "service." 

This has proven to be a nice set-up in my van. The L3's have really settled down after some break in time. 

Good luck with your pillars! 

Cheers


----------



## bertholomey

basssoundman said:


> One set of Focal K2 Power on MB E-coupe


Beautiful Car! Amazing job pulling out the entire interior. Those doors are fantastic for midbass - huge and solid. I liked your sub / amp rack idea. Very professional job.


----------



## bonvivant

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Linear Power

pusko said:


>


Could you get the good front staging with this placement?


----------



## Woosey

Here are mine, 2 endpieces of a curtainrail sawed to fit my exact! Hx20 tweeters. Product is made of stainless steel filled with butyl as damping































In my MX-5 miata mk2 10th AE

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Linear Power said:


> Could you get the good front staging with this placement?


I think you could - I have seen several European installs that were similar to this set up. This particular car I thought was fantastic in terms of the fit and finish - even though the install was basically a no compromise - drivers are in full view - emphasis was on speaker placement versus stealth, he did a really good job with the materials and the aesthetics.


----------



## jcollin76

Rainbow vandy 4's in the pillar, and cal-26ti in the sails of an 08 silverado.
















Not perfect, but turned out pretty good for my first attempt at glassing. Lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

Subbed


----------



## Lorin

Second set of pillars done in my car. Running H-audio trinity widebanders. Covered the pillars in headliner fabric, matched pretty well and reduces the reflections somewhat.


----------



## DAT

Lorin said:


> Second set of pillars done in my car. Running H-audio trinity widebanders. Covered the pillars in headliner fabric, matched pretty well and reduces the reflections somewhat.


Nice Job, those Trinitys are nice.


----------



## bertholomey

jcollin76 said:


> Rainbow vandy 4's in the pillar, and cal-26ti in the sails of an 08 silverado.
> 
> Not perfect, but turned out pretty good for my first attempt at glassing. Lol


Wow! Great job with those - large drivers for the pillars, but you made them look fantastic!


----------



## Lorin

Thank you, I am starting to really enjoy the trinity's now that they are "breaking in." I have used kick panel installs in previous installs, this is my first using pods on the pillars. Fortunately, this car has a fairly deep dash so I was able to get them a little further away. I had some help from a friend on the second (shown) set of pillars above. The second time almost always turns out better than the first. Learned a lot about glassing over the last few months.


----------



## HondAudio

Are there any first-generation Scion xB builds in this thread? Am I going to have to be the first? 

...and is anybody seeing my signature?


----------



## jcollin76

bertholomey said:


> Wow! Great job with those - large drivers for the pillars, but you made them look fantastic!


Thank your sir, appreciate that very much.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Still need to get some black button head screws and make the grilles, but here are my pillars with Scan-Speak 10F's and a/d/s PX Concept Series 2's. I'll be posting my build log soon.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## IBcivic

jcollin76 said:


> Rainbow vandy 4's in the pillar, and cal-26ti in the sails of an 08 silverado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but turned out pretty good for my first attempt at glassing. Lol


Looks great, nice job, man!


----------



## IBcivic

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Still need to get some black button head screws and make the grilles, but here are my pillars with Scan-Speak 10F's and a/d/s PX Concept Series 2's. I'll be posting my build log soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sweet....now lets see a wide shot, from the back seat


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Haven't made the grilles yet so you're seeing them kinda raw. Audible Physics XR3m and Morel MT23. Sorry about the second pic being a lil washed out looking.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

jcollin76 said:


> Rainbow vandy 4's in the pillar, and cal-26ti in the sails of an 08 silverado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but turned out pretty good for my first attempt at glassing. Lol


Beautiful work.


----------



## jcollin76

Thanks for the kind words guys. Really though, they could be better.

I really struggled with smooth flowing lines. Just couldn't get the filler sanded without ripples. I'm guessing this comes with time, and experience.


----------



## fish

Those look great Lorin! Can't wait to have a listen.


----------



## dh8009

fish said:


> Those look great Lorin! Can't wait to have a listen.


Agreed.


----------



## eviling

FartinInTheTub said:


> Haven't made the grilles yet so you're seeing them kinda raw. Audible Physics XR3m and Morel MT23. Sorry about the second pic being a lil washed out looking.


you'll grow to like em with out the grills, i did mine the same way as yours pretty much except i didnt use plasitc for my baffle for the grill i made it with woof, i made my pillars finished them had them for 2 months before i finily made the grills, by than i was accustomed to them with out the grills, was weird to see them with grills. plus grills can add reflections.


----------



## thomv

HondAudio said:


> Are there any first-generation Scion xB builds in this thread? Am I going to have to be the first?












Here's an old xB I did many years ago.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

thomv said:


> Here's an old xB I did many years ago.


Fantastic!


----------



## derickveliz

derickveliz said:


> "Symmetric Dashboard"
> 
> That is the *only reason* why I'm trying my *MIDS *on the a-pillars and *take advantage of the cavernous dash/windshield* of the Yaris's *symmetrical dashboard*, other wise the *MIDS would go down in the kick area for my SQ install.
> 
> If I had to start all over, I would go with a 4" MID in the kick panels with a tweeter on the a-pillars for SQ install.
> 
> *


*NO MORE MIDs TO SHOW OFF IN THE A-PILLARS:*

OK, so after many hours of testing *I can't show-off my MIDS in the a-pillars any more,* in the name of SQ and trying to* improve my audio system* 

*"my MIDs are now in the a-frame, down in the kick area..." why? *

*PLDs is the answer, *now my stage is wider, deeper and as high as with the MIDs in a-pillars, my image is solid, every thing is way much better, T/A was much easier to nail in too. At least in my Yaris works that way because the distance between my my ears to the apillars is shorter than the distance between my ears to the a-frame (kick area). see image below...

I know, it's hard to believe. Before I swear for the MIDs in the a-pillars, and I just didn't believe the MIDs would play so good in the kick area. Some one told me, some one else suggested mi the MIDs in the a-frame and I didn't listen, now I know by trail and error what sounds better for me in the name of SQ.


----------



## derickveliz

I really need to go out and Fly a Plane...

LINK


(O:


----------



## radarcontact

derickveliz said:


> *NO MORE MIDs TO SHOW OFF IN THE A-PILLARS:*
> 
> OK, so after many hours of testing *I can't show-off my MIDS in the a-pillars any more,* in the name of SQ and trying to* improve my audio system*
> 
> *"my MIDs are now in the a-frame, down in the kick area..." why? *
> 
> *PLDs is the answer, *now my stage is wider, deeper and as high as with the MIDs in a-pillars, my image is solid, every thing is way much better, T/A was much easier to nail in too. At least in my Yaris works that way because the distance between my my ears to the apillars is shorter than the distance between my ears to the a-frame (kick area). see image below...
> 
> I know, it's hard to believe. Before I swear for the MIDs in the a-pillars, and I just didn't believe the MIDs would play so good in the kick area. Some one told me, some one else suggested mi the MIDs in the a-frame and I didn't listen, now I know by trail and error what sounds better for me in the name of SQ.


I believe it! Glad that worked out best for you. 

Question...have you (anyone?) ever known a system that mixed locations to achieve the ultimate placement for PLD's sake? I know from an aesthetics point of view it might be a disaster but aurally it might be Heaven.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

derickveliz said:


> *NO MORE MIDs TO SHOW OFF IN THE A-PILLARS:*
> 
> OK, so after many hours of testing *I can't show-off my MIDS in the a-pillars any more,* in the name of SQ and trying to* improve my audio system*
> 
> *"my MIDs are now in the a-frame, down in the kick area..." why? *
> 
> *PLDs is the answer, *now my stage is wider, deeper and as high as with the MIDs in a-pillars, my image is solid, every thing is way much better, T/A was much easier to nail in too. At least in my Yaris works that way because the distance between my my ears to the apillars is shorter than the distance between my ears to the a-frame (kick area). see image below...
> 
> I know, it's hard to believe. Before I swear for the MIDs in the a-pillars, and I just didn't believe the MIDs would play so good in the kick area. Some one told me, some one else suggested mi the MIDs in the a-frame and I didn't listen, now I know by trail and error what sounds better for me in the name of SQ.


You know there is also a show off your kick panel thread.


----------



## HondAudio

thomv said:


> Here's an old xB I did many years ago.


I've seen those before, mostly on scionlife.com. The fabrication is fantastic. Are they vented into the dash? How do they sound? I'd love to be able to do that in my toaster with my 5.25" Bostons.


----------



## subwoofery

radarcontact said:


> I believe it! Glad that worked out best for you.
> 
> Question...have you (anyone?) ever known a system that mixed locations to achieve the ultimate placement for PLD's sake? I know from an aesthetics point of view it might be a disaster but aurally it might be Heaven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rent-lacations-front-left-right-speakers.html 

Kelvin


----------



## nigeDLS

Not quite a-pillars, but here's mine:


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

amitaF said:


> Sweet....now lets see a wide shot, from the back seat


Bad picture with my phone...










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thomv

HondAudio said:


> I've seen those before, mostly on scionlife.com. The fabrication is fantastic. Are they vented into the dash? How do they sound? I'd love to be able to do that in my toaster with my 5.25" Bostons.


They are vented into the dash, I made a trim piece that fit in the OEM grill opening, but it was mostly open to the dash below. Used a ring to position the mid, then joined it all to the a- pillars. They sounded OK, it was a very one- sided car though, no channel delay. That xB was the company car of a sales guy from WA (I think) and they had no say in what we installed in their cars. Haha. I had always been a kick panel, two seat type of guy but wanted to do something that was just obnoxiously in your face. And seeing guys from Europe (and Earl Z's BMW and others) do mids on the dash looked like fun. Those Polk 6.5"s never had much midbass, but we didn't have much choice as to what we were using.  I also did a pretty much identical set of those pillars during an Installer Challenge at NOPI Nationals one year, but those were sprayed to match the interior, not body color...


----------



## HondAudio

thomv said:


> They are vented into the dash, I made a trim piece that fit in the OEM grill opening, but it was mostly open to the dash below. Used a ring to position the mid, then joined it all to the a- pillars. They sounded OK, it was a very one- sided car though, no channel delay. That xB was the company car of a sales guy from WA (I think) and they had no say in what we installed in their cars. Haha. I had always been a kick panel, two seat type of guy but wanted to do something that was just obnoxiously in your face. And seeing guys from Europe (and Earl Z's BMW and others) do mids on the dash looked like fun. Those Polk 6.5"s never had much midbass, but we didn't have much choice as to what we were using.  I also did a pretty much identical set of those pillars during an Installer Challenge at NOPI Nationals one year, but those were sprayed to match the interior, not body color...


I've listened to Earl's car... that's why I want to do dash pods on the toaster sometime in the future. When my current install is finished, the mids will be under the factory dash grills firing upwards... it remains to be seen, uh... heard... how they'll sound 

Q-Logic even makes kickpanels for the 1st-generation xB, but I decided against them for 2 reasons: the footwells and the car itself are already pretty narrow (and I'm not even that tall), and they were just too low in relation to my ears when compared to a more conventional car, where the height difference between my head and my feet would be less.

I'm surprised those Polks didn't have much midbass, being vented into the dash and all. Maybe the mounting setup was too restrictive behind the speakers and was causing cancellation?


----------



## thomv

Those particular components never had much midbass in any application. Not just in that xB. 

I still prefer mids and tweets in the kicks if I'm listening to the car parked, not running, with the windows rolled up. Driving around with the windows down I much preferred the mids and tweets up high. But I have quite a hearing loss so that might be a big part of it...


----------



## lwrd93

amazing work in here!!! has anyone done a front stage in a ford f150 or something similar? would like to see some pics.


----------



## ixi

Inspiring stuff, guess I'll have to try this soon.


----------



## ErinH

Here's what I'm toying with as of now. It's uuuuuuuggggglllllllyyyyyyyy.


----------



## michaelsil1

^^I thought mine were ugly those are fugly! :lipsrsealed:


----------



## ErinH

oh, they're hideous. I won't lie. lol.

But, in my defense, I'm in full on "play mode". If you check my build thread you'll see what's up. If the design works out I'll figure out a way to integrate it all and make it a bit more pretty. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...1873-2006-civic-lx-sedan-build-thread-35.html


----------



## BigRed

michaelsil1 said:


> ^^I thought mine were ugly those are fugly! :lipsrsealed:


michael, isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## tilsim

one of the best threads... i've gotten so many ideas from it.. i'll definitely try one in the coming week..


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Here's my pillars with the grilles on... Simple but effective with a great soundstage.


----------



## eviling

FartinInTheTub said:


> Here's my pillars with the grilles on... Simple but effective with a great soundstage.


curiouse, are you competeing with this setup now? i'd be curiouse to know what you score if you run MECA. i my self ran a setup much like that with different drivers and amps but should sitll come pretty close. i pulled low to mid 70's


----------



## FartinInTheTub

eviling said:


> curiouse, are you competeing with this setup now? i'd be curiouse to know what you score if you run MECA. i my self ran a setup much like that with different drivers and amps but should sitll come pretty close. i pulled low to mid 70's


I might just have to do that to see where I would rank.


----------



## eviling

FartinInTheTub said:


> I might just have to do that to see where I would rank.


I'd be very interested in how different drivers in the same arrangment with an ms-8 would work. but your gonna run rears, so i imagine that'll change allot of things.


----------



## Wattser93

Good thread, plenty of ideas.

Here's a noob question: What are the benefits to venting the tweets? And how much airspace is sufficient?


----------



## FartinInTheTub

eviling said:


> I'd be very interested in how different drivers in the same arrangment with an ms-8 would work. but your gonna run rears, so i imagine that'll change allot of things.


Install is everything. I have clay and dampener behind the pillar as well as packing the pillars themselves with clay. Have around 150sqft of damplifier deadening my car. Running an Ultimo for subbass, A DRZ-9255 as my source. I would imagine that our setups would sound very different to the judges.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Wattser93 said:


> Good thread, plenty of ideas.
> 
> Here's a noob question: What are the benefits to venting the tweets? And how much airspace is sufficient?


I assume you mean venting the mids. Venting the tweets would do nothing considering that most tweeters have a sealed rear chamber.


----------



## Wattser93

Yes. I meant the mid.


----------



## Bluenote

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Bad picture with my phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk



I like that! I have an LS too...my pillar pics are further down in this post. Hows your stage with the on-axis set up? What drivers are you using?


----------



## acidbass303

My pillars:


----------



## HondAudio

acidbass303 said:


> My pillars:


Do I see some ABS or PVC pipe used for those midranges?


----------



## acidbass303

Yes, PVC pipe wrapped with 2 layers of FG.


----------



## HondAudio

thomv said:


> Those particular components never had much midbass in any application. Not just in that xB.
> 
> I still prefer mids and tweets in the kicks if I'm listening to the car parked, not running, with the windows rolled up. Driving around with the windows down I much preferred the mids and tweets up high. But I have quite a hearing loss so that might be a big part of it...


I have hearing loss, as well. It's compensated for when I'm out and about, but that doesn't mean I can't tell when an installation sounds good or bad 

I can even hear the difference in my car when the visors are up or down, because they seem to affect the sound that's reflecting off the windshield and traveling up towards the roof of the car. Maybe it's just a mental thing, but if I had a good RTA I'd measure it.


----------



## HondAudio

acidbass303 said:


> Yes, PVC pipe wrapped with 2 layers of FG.


Nice job. Do you have a build thread?


----------



## n_olympios

HondAudio said:


> I can even hear the difference in my car when the visors are up or down, because they seem to affect the sound that's reflecting off the windshield and traveling up towards the roof of the car. Maybe it's just a mental thing, but if I had a good RTA I'd measure it.


I like playing with these things, they make a massive difference. In my cars, even having the sunroof cover open or closed has a big effect in sound. 

Have you tried removing the headrests? I strongly advise against it while in motion, but it's certainly worth a try when stationary to see the effect it has.


----------



## HondAudio

n_olympios said:


> I like playing with these things, they make a massive difference. In my cars, even having the sunroof cover open or closed has a big effect in sound.
> 
> Have you tried removing the headrests? I strongly advise against it while in motion, but it's certainly worth a try when stationary to see the effect it has.


I'll have to remember to try that sometime. The rear speakers might actually be audible then


----------



## JDMRB1ODY

Getting ready to start mine BUT my installer wants to use C/F ..? Anyone ever use it, how is the sound ? I'll line the inside of it with clay or deadner.


----------



## Bluenote

FartinInTheTub said:


> Here's my pillars with the grilles on... Simple but effective with a great soundstage.


I wanted to ask if you tried the CDM88's in your set-up prior to using the XRM3's? I am using Piccolos and CDM88's now but have been considering the XRM3's for a more robust midrange. I really like your set-up! Very very clean.


----------



## robert_wrath

FartinInTheTub said:


> Here's my pillars with the grilles on... Simple but effective with a great soundstage.


Me likes your precious!


----------



## jtaudioacc




----------



## DAT

jtAudio you got some skills, love those.


----------



## minibox

jtaudioacc said:


>


That is a beautiful setup. Can you give your impressions on the sound with the 3 on the sail panel?


----------



## thomv

Are those cone mids? I guess they breathe into the door somewhat? Looks cool.


----------



## perfecxionx

how do you guys wrap those so well? Im wrapping mine with a fabric headliner and am getting extremely frustrated with the folds and wrinkles forming around curves


----------



## RByers




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

2009 Honda Civic VTi-L




























Mark


----------



## Cruzer

everyone is doing their stuff off axis. i thought on axis was better? is it for stealth/looks ?

or does pointing at each other sound just fine?


----------



## s4turn

Ill have mine on axis once finished, as it sounded the best in that position tonally 

some of the drivers might perform very off axis in the installs above?


----------



## Darth SQ

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> 2009 Honda Civic VTi-L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Mark,
Fantastic work.
Problem though.
Those are left hand drive scanpeaks.
Everything is going to sound out of phase.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mark,
> Fantastic work.
> Problem though.
> Those are left hand drive scanpeaks.
> Everything is going to sound out of phase.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks!

It's OK, I installed them upside down! 

They're actually CRESCENDO OPUS 9.9 V2 3Way.
I am a dealer for them here in Aus and these are installed in my demo/daily driver Civic.
The CRESCENDO's are amongst the most consistently winning speakers in our SQ competitions down here.
Here is a magazine article where the car was featured last year.. it won the State Championship in Expert Class

To Cruzer, the speakers in my A-pillars are partly on-axis.. many hours were spent testing before the final decision was made

Mark


----------



## Sulley

FrankstonCarAudio said:


>


Those pillars are perfect, what kind of cloth is that? I need it. Just read through that magazine spread amazing build!


----------



## IBcivic

That looks like grill cloth. 
It is very stretchy and easy to wrap with.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Yep, it is Stinger grey grille cloth. 
Makes for a very close match to the Honda trim colour and appearance. 
Very easy to work with.. just need to be careful with the adhesive or it will show through. 

Mark


----------



## joemk69

I am still working on my install so I didn't push the tweeters all the way in incase I need to reposition them


----------



## MaXius

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Very easy to work with.. just need to be careful with the adhesive or it will show through.


Nice. What adhesive did you use? I've tried sticking similar things with 3M 77 (I think?) and it was rubbish.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

MaXius said:


> Nice. What adhesive did you use? I've tried sticking similar things with 3M 77 (I think?) and it was rubbish.


I use a contact adhesive that is used by some auto-trimmers here in Aus (Anchor Weld 2701, Clear). 
I'm not sure if the brand is an Aussie brand or internationally available
I buy it in 20L (5 gallons?) drums 
It is a spray grade adhesive, but on small projects like A-pillars, I usually brush it on which gives me more control over the amount applied.

HTH 
Mark


----------



## ErinH

Mark, I shot you a pm. If you get a chance to reply I'd appreciate it. 

/stalker status


----------



## LBaudio

Ford Focus


----------



## HondAudio

LBaudio said:


> Ford Focus


Those. Are. Incredible.


----------



## n_olympios

Now with added grilles.


----------



## LBaudio

very nice, I like two tone finish


----------



## Winno

Here are my Honda JDM Odyssey (MY 2010 RB3) A-pillars in the process of being built.

The drivers are Audible Physics XR3M wide banders and BOTH will sit at about 20 degrees off axis from the each front seat - the magic angle in this car (because it's the same for both seats AND each driver is equally off axis from each seat).
The balls are water tank 140mm ball floats. The drivers mount to mdf rings screwed to the inside of the pods.
The pods are just about to be glassed (inside and out).
Progress so far;





































Will post more pics as progress is made.


----------



## metanium

Nice Winno!


----------



## gerrypogi

day shot
















night shot


----------



## minibox

gerrypogi said:


> day shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night shot


Beautiful! How does the tweeter image with that baffle design?


----------



## gerrypogi

minibox said:


> Beautiful! How does the tweeter image with that baffle design?


Most tweeter design are sealed and should't affect it...


----------



## eviling

that right their is beautiful, i love that look. and those tweeters are just a work of art ive only seen a 1-2 tweeters with built quality like that O_O what are they anyways, they might be what im thinking but i cant remember the brand lol


----------



## DAT

Micro Precision....


----------



## minibox

Is micro precision related to Cardas? They use the same logo.


----------



## DAT

minibox said:


> Is micro precision related to Cardas? They use the same logo.


I'm not sure, I believe its a German Speaker Company.

here is the website.... Great speakers, but IMHO super pricey....

Micro-Precision Audio


----------



## n_olympios

Wow. 



minibox said:


> Is micro precision related to Cardas? They use the same logo.


No, not the same company. The logo is very similar though, you're right in that.


----------



## Darth SQ

LBaudio said:


> Ford Focus


Truly some of the most elegant a-pillar work I have ever seen. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jhnkvn

Using custom-molded aluminum pods for the midrange and tweets. Beautifully aesthetically but I can't cross the mids lower than 600hz


----------



## gerrypogi

jhnkvn said:


> Using custom-molded aluminum pods for the midrange and tweets. Beautifully aesthetically but I can't cross the mids lower than 600hz


If your upgrading to Bewith John I'll take your pods off your hands


----------



## grg-argy

this is mine in KIA PROCEED
Scanspeak 10f 4"+ Conchord tweeter1"


----------



## n_olympios

Kalorizika, Giwrgo! 

I see you've made the tweeter baffle a bit bigger for future changes, eh?


----------



## grg-argy

n_olympios said:


> Kalorizika, Giwrgo!
> 
> I see you've made the tweeter baffle a bit bigger for future changes, eh?


Yes i make them if i found some Scanspeak tweeter in an goood price. But first i need some good amps.


----------



## geogena




----------



## robert_wrath

geogena said:


>


Hoy, Magunda!


----------



## s4turn

gerrypogi said:


> day shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night shot


very nice! 
Ive done something very similar, but using a scanspeak tweeter which doesnt look as sexy as that Micro precision tweeter!


mines not finished just yet


----------



## Born2Rock

*

I would 1st like to thank SouthSyde {this is a shout out to my friend Chad, while on my Caribbean vacation} ...for starting this incredible thread ! 

I have seen some great ideas here on this thread and am curious about having 'the mids' physically placed down lower -verses- placed up higher with the tweets at an eye level. I am an on-axis man because of all my professional recording studio experience, so 'off-axis' would be something I will always feel as not being MY cup-of-tea. I have recently heard some off-axis set-ups, and was definitely impressed but NOT totally satisfied enough to change my 'On-Axis' decision. 

Here is my question to all :

I am curious what drastic 'Mid-Range-Imaging' results all of you have sensed, ...when moving the mids to a physically lower placement, not eye level placement ?????? *

*please elaborate, my friends.


Rock On,
Craig :drummer:


----------



## geogena

robert_wrath said:


> Hoy, Magunda!


yes. what do you mean?!


----------



## robert_wrath

geogena said:


> yes. what do you mean?!


Pare, the pillars came out great!:laugh:


----------



## geogena

robert_wrath said:


> Pare, the pillars came out great!:laugh:


Salamat!


----------



## derickveliz

Born2Rock said:


> *
> 
> 
> Here is my question to all :
> 
> I am curious what drastic 'Mid-Range-Imaging' results all of you have sensed, ...when moving the mids to a physically lower placement, not eye level placement ?????? *
> 
> *please elaborate, my friends.
> 
> 
> Rock On,
> Craig :drummer:



Depends on your car, check your PLDs in my case made a very nice difference, wide stage, great image, I really like my MIDs down in the kick area. 

And I started with them up in the a-pillars, and did it twice! then moved down and not going back.

Here is my Build if you like to read more about it... LINK


----------



## Born2Rock

derickveliz said:


> Depends on your car, check your PLDs in my case made a very nice difference, wide stage, great image, I really like my MIDs down in the kick area.
> 
> And I started with them up in the a-pillars, and did it twice! then moved down and not going back.
> 
> Here is my Build if you like to read more about it... LINK


*OK..now I feel ignorant; ...what is "PLD" ?*


----------



## ousooner2

PLD= Path Length Difference 


...i believe


----------



## Darth SQ

Born2Rock said:


> *OK..now I feel ignorant; ...what is "PLD" ?*


Pecker length displeasure.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ousooner2

^ i lol'd


----------



## Sulley

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pecker length displeasure.


Might have just ruined my keyboard after spitting coffee everywhere...:laugh:



*LBaudio* Those pillars in the focus gave me a chode. Amazing work!


----------



## derickveliz

Born2Rock said:


> *OK..now I feel ignorant; ...what is "PLD" ?*












I hope it helps, let me know!


----------



## derickveliz

.
*Have you heard the expression "singing on top of the hood"?*

Look at this graph below, the point source (MIDs) are located as far-forward possible, the car also provides the space (*yes sports cars usually provide better configuration*) and the center of the stage ends up above the hood. 

Think where the *center of the stage* would be if the point source is up on the *a-pillars?*


----------



## Born2Rock

derickveliz said:


> I hope it helps, let me know!


*I think you meant to type " X-Y=Z "*


----------



## derickveliz

Born2Rock said:


> *I think you meant to type " X-Y=Z "*


Man I was sleepy last night! Thanks!

.


----------



## tarantula

now in progress...


----------



## robert_wrath

tarantula said:


> now in progress...


I eager to see the refined finish of these pillars.


----------



## LBaudio

robert_wrath said:


> I eager to see the refined finish of these pillars.


this car doesnt have serial abs a-pillars, so that's why this project is even more interesting. Drivers are from JBL C 660 GTI and HAT L3.


----------



## SouthSyde

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pecker length displeasure.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


My PLD i got DOWN to 7 in. 

IN this case LESS is MORE!


----------



## Darth SQ

LBaudio said:


> this car doesnt have serial abs a-pillars, so that's why this project is even more interesting. Drivers are from JBL C 660 GTI and HAT L3.





Maybe but that car has in-dash vase from the factory that no others have. :biggrinflip:










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tarantula




----------



## Born2Rock

*What is the Audison running ? {everything?}*


----------



## jtaudioacc

not pillars but near the pillars. lol. i don't have much time to work on my own car, but i've been wanting to tilt my speakers up a bit. the final plan, which is under way, is to modify another dash to make them more integrated. anyway, the placement will be pretty similar.

i didn't want anyone to see the ugly before the meet we just had here in so.cal, so i made some covers. knowing my schedule, they'll probably be like this for a while. :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

jtaudioacc said:


> not pillars but near the pillars. lol. i don't have much time to work on my own car, but i've been wanting to tilt my speakers up a bit. the final plan, which is under way, is to modify another dash to make them more integrated. anyway, the placement will be pretty similar.
> 
> i didn't want anyone to see the ugly before the meet we just had here in so.cal, so i made some covers. knowing my schedule, they'll probably be like this for a while. :laugh:


Very nice
Are those 4s or 5.25s?

I've been thinking of using ovations in my pillars for a while, now


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

suppose i should chuck my latest pillars in here




























midrange is Scan 10F
tweeters are Scan R2004-602000 in sail panel

drivers are mounted on acces for driver in judging position.


----------



## req

jtaudioacc said:


>


this is like, a lot.


----------



## SouthSyde

jtaudioacc said:


> not pillars but near the pillars. lol. i don't have much time to work on my own car, but i've been wanting to tilt my speakers up a bit. the final plan, which is under way, is to modify another dash to make them more integrated. anyway, the placement will be pretty similar.
> 
> i didn't want anyone to see the ugly before the meet we just had here in so.cal, so i made some covers. knowing my schedule, they'll probably be like this for a while. :laugh:


Looks awesome JT, sounds greatttt as well!


----------



## michaelsil1

SouthSyde said:


> Looks awesome JT, sounds greatttt as well!


They sound and image extremely well.


----------



## CrossFired

Thats a US option, as in Germany, it's a pencil/pen holder.




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Maybe but that car has in-dash vase from the factory that no others have. :biggrinflip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

jtaudioacc said:


> not pillars but near the pillars. lol. i don't have much time to work on my own car, but i've been wanting to tilt my speakers up a bit. the final plan, which is under way, is to modify another dash to make them more integrated. anyway, the placement will be pretty similar.
> 
> i didn't want anyone to see the ugly before the meet we just had here in so.cal, so i made some covers. knowing my schedule, they'll probably be like this for a while. :laugh:


YES! 

This is what I've been envisioning for my xB, as well!

Those are Morel Integra Ovation 4s, right? Do you have build pics? I want to know everything about this dash install!


----------



## LBaudio

Born2Rock said:


> *What is the Audison running ? {everything?}*


audison is dedicated to sub and JBL C 660 bass+Tw, mids are run off STEG K2.01..... for now


----------



## tarantula

Born2Rock said:


> *What is the Audison running ? {everything?}*


Audison:
A ch - tw
B ch - kick
C ch - sub

Steg K2.01 - mid


----------



## Ultimateherts

Here are a couple of pics of my ribbons I just mounted:


----------



## Jroo

What does a ribbon sound like mounted that high and the close to your head?


----------



## Ultimateherts

Jroo said:


> What does a ribbon sound like mounted that high and the close to your head?


I don't know I had my ribbons dash mounted last so I figured I try a different location with this new set. I will let you know though. They are actually off axis so it will be interesting...


----------



## tarantula




----------



## req

is that a lupo or something? 

cool pillars


----------



## igor0203

Yes, VW Lupo


----------



## Cooluser23

Is there a thread like this for dash mounte midrange/tweets?


----------



## jamiebosco

Lots of nice pillar builds on here,will post mine up once I get 5 posts on the board


----------



## gerrypogi

My first pod on a Micro 3 series








to Z series tweet + Z series mid








add laser cut acrylic








to Z studio tweet + Z series mid








add CNC cut aluminum 








to Z studio tweet + Z studio mid








=


----------



## jamiebosco

^^^^^WOW!!! Absolutely gorgeous pillars right there^^^^^^Well done!


----------



## tarantula

finally...


----------



## WLDock

Nice! I like how you guys got your tweets above the mids....that is what I am going for. Also, I plan to make use of the space at the pillar and the sail panel...so my pods are going to look interesting....


----------



## kizz

joemk69 said:


> I am still working on my install so I didn't push the tweeters all the way in incase I need to reposition them


Is that a soldering iron between your seats?


----------



## n_olympios

It looks like an RTA/measuring mic.


----------



## IBcivic

kizz said:


> Is that a soldering iron between your seats?












This guy is so into DIYing, we're gonna install a Weller Soldering Station, right in the console, so he can solder, while he drives...DAWG!


----------



## revnss

These are my pillars I just finished, they house Pioneer stage 4 three way speakers.


----------



## HondAudio

IBcivic said:


> This guy is so into DIYing, we're gonna install a Weller Soldering Station, right in the console, so he can solder, while he drives...DAWG!


_We heard you like livin' dangerously, so we put a solderin' station in yo' car so you can burn yo'self while you crash!_

:surprised:


----------



## IBcivic

revnss said:


> These are my pillars I just finished, they house Pioneer stage 4 three way speakers.


Very nice job on the pillars


----------



## bertholomey

^^Tweet / Mid Range are very close together and good vertical alignment over the Mid Bass - very nice!


----------



## revnss

Thanks guys, goes good too however I just need to get some time to tune it properly.


----------



## james2266

Steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car:shifty: Nice pillars tho man


----------



## jamiebosco

^^^^ Agree with others,really nice install!


----------



## instalher

just rebuilt my a pillars wicked imaging plus they sound spectacular..gotta love pioneer speakers...


----------



## fish

Ultimateherts said:


> I don't know I had my ribbons dash mounted last so I figured I try a different location with this new set. I will let you know though. They are actually off axis so it will be interesting...


So how did this turn out? What ribbons are those?


----------



## kizz

IBcivic said:


> This guy is so into DIYing, we're gonna install a Weller Soldering Station, right in the console, so he can solder, while he drives...DAWG!


lmao nice!


----------



## jamiebosco

Here's mine


----------



## Bluenote

Those are nice, very well integrated! What kind of drivers?


----------



## matdotcom2000

jamiebosco said:


> Here's mine


What fabric is that you have them wrapped in?


----------



## WLDock

Bluenote said:


> Those are nice, very well integrated! What kind of drivers?


Looks like the Crescendo brand that is popular in Indonesia, Australia, Philippines, and many other areas besides here in the States.

Audio Plus Online | Business With Passion

*CRESCENDO Opus 7B* - $799 AUD list price (~$778 USD)













matdotcom2000 said:


> What fabric is that you have them wrapped in?


Looks like grill cloth to me....be I guess I should let the owner answer all these questions....


----------



## Bluenote

Bluenote said:


> Those are nice, very well integrated! What kind of drivers?


Oh, Crescendo...I had to enlarge the pic to read the grill...Nice!


----------



## jamiebosco

Thanks guys
And right on both counts.Crescendo 3-Ways and Pillars are wrapped in Grill Cloth

Here's the Midbass (sort of on axis)


----------



## WLDock

Please tell us more about how you like the Crescendo speakers and how they sound, ets, etc... I was reading a few post over on Mobile Electronics AU and guys were putting the speakers in the great buy category as an alternative to more expensive Dynaudio drivers and ScanSpeak. Care to share your thoughts?

BTW, your install looks VERY clean and VERY nice....would love to hear it but no plans for a 24 hour plane ride at the moment.


----------



## jamiebosco

WLDock said:


> Please tell us more about how you like the Crescendo speakers and how they sound, ets, etc... I was reading a few post over on Mobile Electronics AU and guys were putting the speakers in the great buy category as an alternative to more expensive Dynaudio drivers and ScanSpeak. Care to share your thoughts?
> 
> BTW, your install looks VERY clean and VERY nice....would love to hear it but no plans for a 24 hour plane ride at the moment.


I love them.Very easy to listen to.The MB3N midrange is really oustanding and,due to it's tiny Neo magnet,one of the few midrange speakers I would be able to fit in my tiny A-Pillars.
The Crescendo's are quite popular here in Aus because they offer great 'bang for buck' when compared to other brands.The RRP on these is half that of the Dyn Esotec 342 (which I also like!) and about $600 cheaper than the DLS Gothia 6.3 and,in my opinion,sound fantastic!
My main problem is I've been told this set needs at least 50hrs (even 200hrs!) on them before they really start to come to life,at the moment this car see's about 1.5-2hrs driving a week at most.....so it's gonna be a long haul lol

Thanks again 
jamie


----------



## jstoner22

here's mine that i had done a while back!


----------



## jamiebosco

jstoner22 said:


> here's mine that i had done a while back!


Very nice!


----------



## Jroo

The set above seem to be on different angles and height? Does that affect the sound?


----------



## DAT

Jroo said:


> The set above seem to be on different angles and height? Does that affect the sound?


I agree !, looks like it would total affect the soundstage....


let us know...


----------



## robert_wrath

These are probably among the best array I've seen.
.


----------



## derickveliz

robert_wrath said:


> These are probably among the best array I've seen.


From what I understand (at least for 1 side system like mine)... the further apart the drivers are! your stage gets wider.

.


----------



## jstoner22

Jroo said:


> The set above seem to be on different angles and height? Does that affect the sound?





DAT said:


> I agree !, looks like it would total affect the soundstage....
> 
> 
> let us know...


good eye!
height? no. just some camera trickery going on.
the are indeed asymmetrical though with different angles on each driver. I alone drive the car, so each driver is pretty close to being exactly on axis with my listening position.

I couldn't be happier with the soundstage. I initially had reservations from mixing the L3SE's with the MLK 165's, but with the processing of the P99 and install, it suits my tastes perfectly.



robert_wrath said:


> These are probably among the best array I've seen.


thank you!!


----------



## robert_wrath

JSToner22, which Tweeters & Mids did you use for this masterpiece?


----------



## jamiebosco

jstoner22 said:


> mixing the L3SE's with the MLK 165's


Hertz and HAT's


----------



## jstoner22

1"1/8 Tweeter - Hertz ML 28
3.7" Mid - Hybrid L3SE
both fantastic drivers in you are researching some.
everything in my sig is current.


----------



## asawendo

Here is mine using 3way drivers with Venture V50G Ceramic Midrange and Mundorf AMT 244 Tweeter and Dynaudio Esotec Midbass


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

A couple more I have done over the past months

Ford Focus.. Crescendo MB3N mid and Scanspeak tweeter




























Mitsubishi Magna.. Crescendo MB3N mid and Morel Picollo tweeter




























Mark


----------



## jamiebosco

Love your work Mark!


----------



## IBcivic

Some work in progress.
The pic sux due to extremely bright sunshine, today.










What the pic does not really show is that the baffle was machined out of solid PVC and then f-glassed in place.


----------



## Lunchbox12

IBcivic said:


> Some work in progress.
> The pic sux due to extremely bright sunshine, today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the pic does not really show is that the baffle was machined out of solid PVC and then f-glassed in place.


very very nice my friend!


----------



## DAT

IBcivic said:


> Some work in progress.
> The pic sux due to extremely bright sunshine, today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the pic does not really show is that the baffle was machined out of solid PVC and then f-glassed in place.




Nice skills !

Enjoy the work you did


----------



## Lunchbox12

Can't wait to post my build logs of 2 systems I'm working on now...Newly updated 2006 Ridgeline, and my new ride 2013 GTR. I really love your mid/tweet pods...this whole thread was inspiring and I want to say a big thanks to all who shared!!!


----------



## IBcivic

Thanx, guys!

I also used the same baffle(showing first prototype grill) to mount my center channel drivers, on my dashboard.


----------



## Lunchbox12

IBcivic said:


> Thanx, guys!
> 
> I also used the same baffle(showing first prototype grill) to mount my center channel drivers, on my dashboard.


Amita, I dont know what to say bro...except that what you do is SICK!


----------



## IBcivic

Lunchbox12 said:


> MARTIN, I dont know what to say bro...except that what you do is SICK!


amitaF...aka Fatima is gone with the wind (I also divorced the screen-name...)


Would you believe me if I told you that the grill material comes from a $2 trash can, bought at a Dollarama store


----------



## Brian_smith06

I'm pretty sure I posted before but I painted them recently


----------



## Lunchbox12

IBcivic said:


> amitaF...aka Fatima is gone with the wind (I also divorced the screen-name...)
> 
> 
> Would you believe me if I told you that the grill material comes from a $2 trash can, bought at a Dollarama store


Great bending job! Looks like a factory grill!
PS sorry about the name...just remember u from old posts and giving great advice!


----------



## jhmeg2

ok guys, I need your input please. I am going to be cutting back the system in my Trailblazer, and starting the install in my Mercedes. I am going to be pulling out the a-pillars and I am thinking of either putting kick pannels back in with a three way passive setup. My other option is to still run midbass in the doors, but put a coax in the dash instead. Also, if any one is interested in my a-pillars, I guess I could sell them. They fit Trailblazers and Envoys. They are wrapped in grey vinyl and double stitched to fit curves. I have one hole in them to secure them due to wheight. They still clip in as factory, but also have a screw at the top. here is a few pics of them. They hold one 1" tweeter, and a 6.5"woofer. If you are interested, PM me. I could sell them, or if you want I could even do a simple trad for your stock plastic a-pillar trim. These are built off of my factory panels. Here they are. let me know what you gys think of 'em anyhow, even if you don't wanna buy 'em.


----------



## IBcivic

Nice work! I like how you finished them.
And here I was thinking that my pods were a little big.


----------



## IBcivic

Lunchbox12 said:


> Great bending job! Looks like a factory grill!
> PS sorry about the name...just remember u from old posts and giving great advice!


Here are some bad quality pics of the center channel pod installed.


















FYI> those spots are bugs on my windshield


----------



## Coppertone

Old wrapped tweeters, new ones to be completed this week.


----------



## robert_wrath

Coppertone said:


> Old wrapped tweeters, new ones to be completed this week.


CopperTone, where'd you mount the mids?


----------



## ErinH

Mines changes recently. I'm just going to quote myself from another recent thread. 



bikinpunk said:


> this is the only aftermarket gear that is seen in the install, including the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the mids are in the pillars. The tweeters are in custom sails (my year model doesn't come with OEM sails).
> I do plan to build grilles for the mids but will leave the tweeter install as is. I used to be all about completely stealth but I think it blends well enough to look like it all 'fits' rather than screaming aftermarket hackjob.
> 
> The midbasses are in the floor and covered by automotive carpet along with seriously thick grille material to keep people from messing them up. I hit 'em with a hammer... they held up.
> 
> I have a carpeted panel in the trunk to hide the subs. the amps are under the seats so they're out of the way.


----------



## robert_wrath

BikinPunk, I love the fact you fabricated the mids around the sail area. No one does this (ultra rare). Big Plus!


----------



## Coppertone




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

robert_wrath said:


> BikinPunk, I love the fact you fabricated the mids around the sail area. No one does this (ultra rare). Big Plus!


You mean like this?
Did this in my Civic back in 2010



















Mark


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

These are the latest from the MAG workshop
In a Jeep Grand Cherokee using Crescendo OPUS 7B 3Way




























Mark


----------



## robert_wrath

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> You mean like this?
> Did this in my Civic back in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Yo nailed it Mark, now this is what I'm talkin about Willis!


----------



## ErinH

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> You mean like this?
> Did this in my Civic back in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Yea... we're not the only ones. I've done a few revisions and posted them on 8thcivic way back. Think my first round was either in 2007; around the same time I joined up here. A lot of folks did the same. Heck, I think someone said the newer models had a tweeter implemented there, though I may be mistaken. I should sue for infringement.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

I actually bought the Civic for its dashboard and A-pillars!
Looked at a few other possibilities in 2009 when I bought it, but nothing else did it for me car-wise or for SQ potential like the Civic

The car has now won the MEASQ State Championship in Expert Class in 2011 and 2012.. was runner-up in 2010.


----------



## cruzinbill

sorry for the **** pics, it sounds pretty decent tho


----------



## fosgate3

awesome thread. was looking for something like this!


----------



## eddieg

uh... are kick panels also invited? 

Avensis 2006 (Toyota)


----------



## CLK63DK

Hello All,

Before I post the full install log, I just chip in with the A-pillars I made for my GF's mini.

Speakers are from the Helix Competition range with the Helix DSP amplifier setup.




























And yes, the window is dirty 
Chris,


----------



## Coppertone




----------



## CLK63DK

Hello All,

Before I post the full install log, I just chip in with the A-pillars I made for my GF's mini.

Speakers are from the Helix Competition range with the Helix DSP amplifier setup.




























And yes, the window is dirty 
Chris,


----------



## jtaudioacc

eddieg said:


> uh... are kick panels also invited?
> 
> Avensis 2006 (Toyota)


there's a kick panel thread, too! just a bit hard to find today. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/78881-show-off-your-kickpanels.html


----------



## acidbass303

Very sexy A-pillar installs here indeed!

Heres mine in 8th gen Civic:


----------



## jamiebosco

acidbass303 said:


> Very sexy A-pillar installs here indeed!
> 
> Heres mine in 8th gen Civic:


wow very nice! The Civic's seem to be made for pillar installs


----------



## acidbass303

jamiebosco said:


> wow very nice! The Civic's seem to be made for pillar installs



Thanks a lot mate. Yes indeed, those A-pillars make install super easy.


----------



## IBcivic

jamiebosco said:


> wow very nice! The Civic's seem to be made for pillar installs


Sedans, yes.....coupes, not so much


----------



## Finleyville

I could not install anything in my A-pillars because of the airbags. Instead, I created some proper sized sealed FG pods for my Trius mids. I placed some Tec planar tweets in the stock sail panel locations.


----------



## aztec45

A pillars done by Simplicity............................


I have no mid bass as of yet.. I don't know what to get.. I am planning to get a 6-7" drivers that will play 80-200hz(more like 160hz). And i cant get 8" with out hacking up the door panel so that's out of the question...

I listen to mostly EBM, industrial, metal, rock... Some times i do Listen to my old school gangster rap stuff.....

I am thinking of getting Dyns or Daytons since those sounded the best to me, but i want to try something new and i am looking at these Exodus EX-Anarchy.. 

Will the Exodus Anarchy play good in doors and within 80-160 hz? These should fit i think, the doors will be properly sound deadened and all the good stuff..



As for subs i have 2 SBR-S83V, One is behind the driver side seat...( NO ONE can sit behind me since there is not enough space and im a tall a big person and i have to have the seat all the way back, maybe a kid might fit but that a big iffy....) and i have the other sub in the trunk, but that one is not hook up yet...

amazing sub for being only 8" and for its size of the box and i have only one hook up... Im waiting for my 2 channel amp to come in, so i can hook up the other one...


----------



## n_olympios

Why even bother with 8" or above if you're going to cross it at 80Hz anyway? I much prefer a properly installed 6-7" midbass unit than a poorly fitted 8"er (most won't fit so you have to make room for them anyway).


----------



## cruzinbill

n_olympios said:


> Why even bother with 8" or above if you're going to cross it at 80Hz anyway? I much prefer a properly installed 6-7" midbass unit than a poorly fitted 8"er (most won't fit so you have to make room for them anyway).


no doubt you can easily cross a 6.5 lower than that with no problem


----------



## benny

I've never seen a 6.5 I liked crossed below 80 with any kind of volume on it.


----------



## cruzinbill

My milles sound great crossed at 50hz. With 400w they def get loud enough


----------



## IBcivic

We're still talkin' 'bout pillars...right?


----------



## aztec45

IBcivic said:


> We're still talkin' 'bout pillars...right?


lol maybe..


----------



## aztec45

n_olympios said:


> Why even bother with 8" or above if you're going to cross it at 80Hz anyway? I much prefer a properly installed 6-7" midbass unit than a poorly fitted 8"er (most won't fit so you have to make room for them anyway).



I'm not going to use 8" drivers since i have subs and i don't want to cut up the door panels...


----------



## aztec45

cruzinbill said:


> My milles sound great crossed at 50hz. With 400w they def get loud enough



what drivers do yo have?


----------



## subwoofery

cruzinbill said:


> My milles sound great crossed at 50hz. With 400w they def get loud enough


I see a lot of people crossing their Milles low and say they sound great. I did that on my friend's sound board and can hear distortion on heavy bass songs (crossing @ 50Hz 24dB). 
You're playing them well below their FS (71Hz) and you're probably not hearing distortion. If you play them loud enough, they won't last very long. 
Distortion can sound warmer <-- probably what people want

Kelvin


----------



## nick650

milles sound great crossed at 50hz. With 400w they def get loud enough

ORLY?? My HAT 7.1" sound like @ss that low with half that power and you do that with that much. I must be missing something.


----------



## n_olympios

Guys, please let's not turn this into a "whose midbass can go lower" competition. My post didn't intend for such deviation from the original thread discussion.


----------



## IBcivic




----------



## cruzinbill

subwoofery said:


> I see a lot of people crossing their Milles low and say they sound great. I did that on my friend's sound board and can hear distortion on heavy bass songs (crossing @ 50Hz 24dB).
> You're playing them well below their FS (71Hz) and you're probably not hearing distortion. If you play them loud enough, they won't last very long.
> Distortion can sound warmer <-- probably what people want
> 
> Kelvin


using 50hz 48db, I only have it like that when listening to sq stuff. if its somthing like rap ill have it up around 120hz, thats just my preference tho. 



n_olympios said:


> Guys, please let's not turn this into a "whose midbass can go lower" competition. My post didn't intend for such deviation from the original thread discussion.


Sorry, I shoulda sent a pm, wasnt tryn to run off course. 



nick650 said:


> milles sound great crossed at 50hz. With 400w they def get loud enough
> 
> ORLY?? My HAT 7.1" sound like @ss that low with half that power and you do that with that much. I must be missing something.



I think its just a different driver with different tuning in a different environment. To me even the same driver in to different environments seem really different.


----------



## jjrooney

Getting some great ideas off this thread, I'm in the middle of a new install in my ute and just bought factory A pillar trims with the tweeter mount built in.
Short story is the mount is **** and in a really poor spot, upshot is I now have the original set to cut up and make a custom mount for.

System at the moment...
Dynaudio 6.5" + tweeter
2 x JL 6.5" subs
JL 500/3 amp
Looking now to grab an alpine or similar H800 and a set of dyn 3" and do a full 4 way system. Would love the custom trims with the 3"s in there to lift the stage height out of the doors.
Cheers guys


----------



## BlackCSVT

This has inspired me to change up my door speaker setup!


----------



## Lunchbox12

robert_wrath said:


> Pare, the pillars came out great!:laugh:


I think he meant: Huy! Maganda! = Hey you! (Those are) Beautiful!
Am I right Robert?


----------



## mkb

BlackCSVT said:


> This has inspired me to change up my door speaker setup!


Ditto.....


----------



## boricua69

gerrypogi said:


> My first pod on a Micro 3 series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Z series tweet + Z series mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add laser cut acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Z studio tweet + Z series mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add CNC cut aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Z studio tweet + Z studio mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =


That looks very small for that midrange!


----------



## robert_wrath

Lunchbox12 said:


> I think he meant: Huy! Maganda! = Hey you! (Those are) Beautiful!
> Am I right Robert?


Indeed you are.


----------



## edouble101

My first ever active front stage. Consist of Jl Audio ZR-800CW midbass running Ib in the kicks. Tang Band W4-1337SD 4" midrange and Scan-Speak d2904/60000 tweeters. The mids/tweets are in dash pods simple because the mids are too big to mount the a-pillar. I am currently reworking the flocking for a darker shade of gray.

I need to buy replacement sail panel trim pieces because I am no longer using the tweeters there.


----------



## IBcivic

edouble101 said:


> My first ever active front stage. Consist of Jl Audio ZR-800CW midbass running Ib in the kicks. Tang Band W4-1337SD 4" midrange and Scan-Speak d2904/60000 tweeters. The mids/tweets are in dash pods simple because the mids are too big to mount the a-pillar. I am currently reworking the flocking for a darker shade of gray.
> 
> I need to buy replacement sail panel trim pieces because I am no longer using the tweeters there.


I am sooo jealous of your ZRs in the kicks:blush: The only way to do it in a civic, is to get an automatic.....and they are no fun to drive

Nicely done! More so, since it is your first


----------



## latour

very encouraging thread.


----------



## edouble101

IBcivic said:


> I am sooo jealous of your ZRs in the kicks:blush: The only way to do it in a civic, is to get an automatic.....and they are no fun to drive
> 
> Nicely done! More so, since it is your first


Thanks! I do love these ZR's. Great midwoofer, at least in my install. 

It took me a month of fabricating and experimenting with three different sets of mids, two different sets of tweeters to get somewhat right. I can not wait to get a trained set of ears in there to listen to it to tell me how I did. 

The only goal I missed was to keep everything stealth, the pods ruined that. 

I tried the RS225-4 in an AP enclosure and IB in the kicks first. Eh the RS225's are not very good midbass drivers! Again, at least not in my install. The ZR's are an excellent driver for accurate music reproduction. They blend in with my front stage so well, you would have no idea they were there if you couldn't see them. Unfortunately I can not use them in a sub-less system because they do not have the output required under 50hz.


----------



## HondAudio

CLK63DK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Before I post the full install log, I just chip in with the A-pillars I made for my GF's mini.
> 
> Speakers are from the Helix Competition range with the Helix DSP amplifier setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the window is dirty
> Chris,


This is just pure class. They look stock!


----------



## oca123

Here are mine. I'm pulling them out soon because the mids are not loud enough and they bottom out at 350Hz at my preferred listening volume.



























These are my first pillars. I started by soaking some leather in the sink (9pm-ish) - then I spent 1h looking for the pods that originally came with the set (Focal KRX3) and couldn't find them. I made front plates out of MDF, then I applied bondo like a pig, sanded, bondo, sanded, until smooth. I used a heatgun and a ton of hardener. I did this outside because I heard that when using a lot of hardener, **** gets hot. But it didnt. at around 1am, I pulled the leather out of the sink, and started wrapping, using 77 spray glue, heatgun, and some clamps buffered by pieces of cardboard to prevent the clamps from imprinting the leather.
At 2am, I threw them in the dryer on "rack dry" with low heat, while I ran the wires. At 3am, I started tuning. At 7am, my wife found me asleep in the drivers seat.
Can't do kicks in this car, and I modified the doors to fit my midbass, so the only place left for mids is the pillars.
I love how they sound, but they don't play low enough for my taste, even after I tried sealing the mids.

Currently looking for a different set of mids between 3 and 4''. I have a pair of the TB Titanium drivers, but the flange is too big.
I have a set of Beston RT001A ribbon tweeters I really want to use > 4500Hz, but I am stuck unable to pick mids. I guess I'll start going through this thread backwards for suggestions.


----------



## Salami

oca123 said:


> At 7am, my wife found me asleep in the drivers seat.


That made me LOL!!!


----------



## torchedtexan

Sick thread - trying to get the balls to start on my Acura TL


----------



## oca123

torchedtexan said:


> Sick thread - trying to get the balls to start on my Acura TL


you hit it right on the head (or the nuts) - that's all it takes. 

I grabbed my nuts, took my pillars out, carefully removed the factory leather and put it away nicely in a drawer... then I grabbed my dremel and just f.cking went at it like charles mansons family.

it's actually not that hard. if I did it, so can you


----------



## SouthSyde

oca123 said:


> Here are mine. I'm pulling them out soon because the mids are not loud enough and they bottom out at 350Hz at my preferred listening volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first pillars. I started by soaking some leather in the sink (9pm-ish) - then I spent 1h looking for the pods that originally came with the set (Focal KRX3) and couldn't find them. I made front plates out of MDF, then I applied bondo like a pig, sanded, bondo, sanded, until smooth. I used a heatgun and a ton of hardener. I did this outside because I heard that when using a lot of hardener, **** gets hot. But it didnt. at around 1am, I pulled the leather out of the sink, and started wrapping, using 77 spray glue, heatgun, and some clamps buffered by pieces of cardboard to prevent the clamps from imprinting the leather.
> At 2am, I threw them in the dryer on "rack dry" with low heat, while I ran the wires. At 3am, I started tuning. At 7am, my wife found me asleep in the drivers seat.
> Can't do kicks in this car, and I modified the doors to fit my midbass, so the only place left for mids is the pillars.
> I love how they sound, but they don't play low enough for my taste, even after I tried sealing the mids.
> 
> Currently looking for a different set of mids between 3 and 4''. I have a pair of the TB Titanium drivers, but the flange is too big.
> I have a set of Beston RT001A ribbon tweeters I really want to use > 4500Hz, but I am stuck unable to pick mids. I guess I'll start going through this thread backwards for suggestions.


You are a brave man, hacking up a Bently! But great job tho!  If I had a bently Id do it too! Maybe not some pillars but some hidden kicks.


----------



## Lunchbox12

oca123 said:


> you hit it right on the head (or the nuts) - that's all it takes.
> 
> I grabbed my nuts, took my pillars out, carefully removed the factory leather and put it away nicely in a drawer... then I grabbed my dremel and just f.cking went at it like charles mansons family.
> 
> it's actually not that hard. if I did it, so can you


LOL oca123! Havent laughed so hard in a while!
Helter skelter!


----------



## hippopotamus

hellow mr asawendo..

no wonder the pics looks very familiar..



asawendo said:


> Here is mine using 3way drivers with Venture V50G Ceramic Midrange and Mundorf AMT 244 Tweeter and Dynaudio Esotec Midbass


----------



## hippopotamus

here's mine.. but they're not pillars, just pods-like.. coz i don't want to ruin the pillars..
with additional center speaker pods + surround pods at the rear deck (will post it soon)


----------



## michaelsil1

hippopotamus said:


> here's mine.. but they're not pillars, just pods-like.. coz i don't want to ruin the pillars..
> with additional center speaker pods + surround pods at the rear deck (will post it soon)


What's that in the Center?


----------



## derickveliz

oca123 said:


> Here are mine. I'm pulling them out soon because the mids are not loud enough and they bottom out at 350Hz at my preferred listening volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll start going through this thread backwards for suggestions.


*Beautiful work!*

*Yes, Mids need to breathe!* that's what happen to mine the first time I did the spheres, and it wasn't as bad the second time directly on the a-pillars, but not perfect, still the poor Mids would shock at high volume. 

The third time *[Mids in kick area]* I provided plenty of air to breathe!* and for one moment I though some thing was wrong, I just couldn't believe it!*

D.

*1st attempt... FAILED *


















*2nd attempt... Not to bad but not enough width and they still bottom out ... FAILED*


----------



## oca123

derickveliz said:


> *Beautiful work!*
> 
> *Yes, Mids need to breathe!* that's what happen to mine the first time I did the spheres, and it wasn't as bad the second time directly on the a-pillars, but not perfect, still the poor Mids would shock at high volume.
> 
> The third time I provided plenty of air to breathe!* and for one moment I though some thing was wrong, I just couldn't believe it!*
> 
> D.


Beautiful pictures. They have inspired me to take the time to snap some good shots next time. I have gone through several cool setups in my car, and I never showed them to anybody, and never took pictures, and when I did, they were taken real quick without much attention to detail.
The Nikon D50 is a great camera, and it's nice to see you make good use of it. I haven't taken out my EOS in a while... I really should, but I'm afraid George Michael might be in there, cause its been sitting in the closet for a long time now.

hippopotamus... are these APs?


----------



## oca123

SouthSyde said:


> You are a brave man, hacking up a Bently! But great job tho!  If I had a bently Id do it too! Maybe not some pillars but some hidden kicks.


Hell yea, that's the reason I bought the thing to begin with! I had a friend over with a compressor and an air saw showing me how to make baffle boards within a few days of buying it!

Kicks dont really work in that car. I mean anything could work, but it would make driving it very uncomfortable. I also considered horns, but it was not practical either.

I did go IB with 2 15s though  I will be making a thread soon, as I should be finishing my 3rd (and hopefully final, at least for a while) install in this car.


----------



## hippopotamus

michaelsil1 said:


> What's that in the Center?





oca123 said:


> hippopotamus... are these APs?


Yups.. those are Audible Physics AR3K
and in the center speaker is AP2 (tryin to put the same AR3K at first, but no stock left @ my hometown..)


----------



## derickveliz

*@ hippopotamus...*

Why did you go with MS8 after* the P99?
*
Just curious.

I'm sorry to switch topic here.

.


----------



## hippopotamus

derickveliz said:


> *@ hippopotamus...*
> 
> Why did you go with MS8 after* the P99?
> *
> Just curious.
> 
> I'm sorry to switch topic here.
> 
> .


coz i have no time and capabilities to properly tune the P99 hahaha..
just tryin' something new.. and wanna know what a center speaker + rear speaker can add to my audio experience..

plus my 3 y.o daughter always complained about hearing almost nothing at the back seat except some bass.. so im tryin to use some rear fills for her

so yea.. anyting for kids huh..


----------



## derickveliz

hippopotamus said:


> so yea.. anyting for kids huh..



*AWESOME! *

I know what you mean, I have a 2 year old daughter and a 5 year old son.

D.


----------



## derickveliz

Back to the a-pillars!

Building phase:


----------



## fish

derickveliz said:


> Back to the a-pillars!
> 
> Building phase:



What happened to the kicks? Or is it just boredom?


----------



## derickveliz

fish said:


> What happened to the kicks? Or is it just boredom?


For my SQ install *KICKS ROCK!* in my car! like I stated above... after trying spheres, a-pillars...* my Mids are in the kick area*, no brainier looking for the best sound stage get PLDs to work in your favor! 

But still since this is the *"Show off your midrange/tweet a-pillars!"* thread I like the work it's been done and shown here, it's more an ART and a passion to build, it's not easy and they look gorgeous! 

D.


----------



## n_olympios

Derick, you should try to locate the grills from the older Hertz series, the ones without the recesses. like I did. They match the L1 grills much better. 




























I still have to attach the HAT logo on them, obviously.


----------



## derickveliz

n_olympios said:


> Derick, you should try to locate the grills from the older Hertz series, the ones without the recesses. like I did. They match the L1 grills much better.
> 
> I still have to attach the HAT logo on them, obviously.


That's a good tip, thanks! but like I said before...* my Mids are down in the kick area for a better Sound Stage!* 

Tweeter still in a-pillars and just for the record.. 

*My left tweeter is 48" away from my left ear! *

It's all about SQ

D.


----------



## oilman

Sub'd


----------



## emilime75

derickveliz said:


> Tweeter still in a-pillars and just for the record..
> 
> *My left tweeter is 48" away from my left ear! *
> 
> It's all about SQ
> 
> D.


How is that even possible? Is your car RHD? Or do you sit in the back seat?


----------



## oca123

emilime75 said:


> How is that even possible? Is your car RHD? Or do you sit in the back seat?


easy.... like this:






it ends up sticking out this much:




sorry about the tape, still working on placement and aiming. broom material also matters, wood is better.

:laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

n_olympios said:


> Derick, you should try to locate the grills from the older Hertz series, the ones without the recesses. like I did. They match the L1 grills much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to attach the HAT logo on them, obviously.


I like that install alot, espec the rears. Nicely done


----------



## oca123

I've seen a thousand of these SEAT Leon's, but I don't think I've ever been in one. I know they are quite compact...
My point is, is this midbass positioned to be within the "cone of confusion" by chance? Cause if it is.... damn....


----------



## n_olympios

Size-wise, my Leon FR is almost exactly like a Golf V GTi, on which it is based (same chassis, same engine etc, different design). Regarding your comment, those are not midbass units, they are mids and are placed in the rear (C-pillars) for rear fill but mostly for surround purposes. I have several musical dvd's and DTS-cd's I like to listen to in the car, that's why the HAT L4's were installed there. 

Mic thanks, yeah I like the rear pillars much better myself. 

The whole install is documented in my thread (link in my sig).


----------



## oca123

n_olympios said:


> Size-wise, my Leon FR is almost exactly like a Golf V GTi, on which it is based (same chassis, same engine etc, different design). Regarding your comment, those are not midbass units, they are mids and are placed in the rear (C-pillars) for rear fill but mostly for surround purposes. I have several musical dvd's and DTS-cd's I like to listen to in the car, that's why the HAT L4's were installed there.
> The whole install is documented in my thread (link in my sig).


Yeah, I'm originally from France, and I live there a few months out of the year, those SEATs are all over the place there, though the more popular model in France is the Ibiza.


----------



## n_olympios

From France eh? Alors tu vas m'adorer parce que mon autre vehicule est une Citroen Xsara II VTS, la troisieme que j'ai achete!. J'adore les sport hatch francaises!


----------



## oca123

> From France eh? Alors tu vas m'adorer parce que mon autre vehicule est une Citroen Xsara II VTS, la troisieme que j'ai achete!. J'adore les sport hatch francaises!


lol, ma mere m'a vendu la sienne, je la conduis quand je suis en france. Je t'avoue que par rapport au voitures que j'ai ici, la xsara, c'est un jouet, mais en France elle convient tres bien, d'autant plus que si j'achetais juste une seule des voitures que j'ai ici en France, la brigade des crimes financiers, le controlleur des impots, et la police viendraient tous me rendre visite a 4h du matin...

Anyway, let's stay on topic, I don't want to be rude! Your french is flawless by the way!

*EDIT* Are these Audi wheels on the Xsara?


----------



## Richv72

pusko said:


>


Are those grills custom or did they come with the speakers?


----------



## n_olympios

oca123 said:


> lol, ma mere m'a vendu la sienne, je la conduis quand je suis en france. Je t'avoue que par rapport au voitures que j'ai ici, la xsara, c'est un jouet, mais en France elle convient tres bien, d'autant plus que si j'achetais juste une seule des voitures que j'ai ici en France, la brigade des crimes financiers, le controlleur des impots, et la police viendraient tous me rendre visite a 4h du matin...
> 
> Anyway, let's stay on topic, I don't want to be rude! Your french is flawless by the way!
> 
> *EDIT* Are these Audi wheels on the Xsara?


Merci!  Je n'ai pas use mon francais depuis longtemps, donc c'est un succes que j'ai compris ce que t'as ecrit! :laugh:

No, they are OZ Superturismo 16" wheels. They were on the car when I got it (second hand) but I traded them for the stock 15" ones as the comfort suffered (as well as the handling, those OZ's are very heavy). The stock ones along with good tyres all around are the best solution for this car (or, if you can justify the cost, a set of Super/Ultraleggeras). 

Back on track, these are pillars a friend (installer) has made for certain cars, it's good to have them here for reference. 



















These are at a weird angle (downwards) but oddly they work great! 




























This you've already seen before, probably.


----------



## sweefu

SB29 Neo Tweeter in my A pillar. I'm from Australia, it seems like not a lot of people on these forums (US / Canada majority?) use 2-way front stage. Maybe gear is cheaper in the US than Australia? I think there are more options for processors here too. Either way, would be great to see some more 2-way front stages


----------



## oca123

n_olympios said:


>


I have the KRX3 in my car right now. They are coming off today.

I just received a set of Audible Physics NZ3 widebanders with the AMT's. Today (I hope) I will be making new A-Pillars today to put them in, and I will be writing a review in the relevant section. I have them just a little bit ahead of their "official" release.

I said I hope, because I also have quite a bit of real work to do in the middle of all this....
[/QUOTE]


----------



## oca123

sweefu said:


> SB29 Neo Tweeter in my A pillar. I'm from Australia, it seems like not a lot of people on these forums (US / Canada majority?) use 2-way front stage. Maybe gear is cheaper in the US than Australia?


Nah, it's because in America, more is ALWAYS better.


----------



## derickveliz

emilime75 said:


> How is that even possible? Is your car RHD? Or do you sit in the back seat?


Yes it is. 48" left tweeter to left ear, *AKA 4 feet!* That's why a Yaris is so good for SQ system, the windshield base is about 54 inches from my face in my regular driving position (sweet spot). Left Mid to Left ear is 54" and right Mid to right ear is 63" that gives me: 

*63"-54"= 9" PLD*

No it's not RHD, it's a *2008 US American Yaris LHD and symmetrical dashboard.*

*I don't seat in the rear seat either,* I do drive with the seat all the way back, this is a commuter car with almost 150 miles every day.

.


----------



## Winno

Getting there - 2010 JDM Honda Odyssey with AP XR3Ms


----------



## LBaudio

Richv72 said:


> Are those grills custom or did they come with the speakers?


those grills are custom made...hexagonal spheral mesh and custom cnc made rings


----------



## BlackCSVT

Winno said:


> Getting there - 2010 JDM Honda Odyssey with AP XR3Ms


How did you make the spheres? Were they made first then added to the pillars?


----------



## Winno

BlackCSVT said:


> How did you make the spheres? Were they made first then added to the pillars?


I got two ball floats (the kind you use on water valves in an animal trough), cut an almond shape into each one and superglued them into place to hold them while I glasses them onto the pillars. 
Putty was put over the top. A driver was masked off and fitted so I could get the surround around the drivers right. 

Next up will be some spray putty and then paint and a refit. 

Found out today though that I'm being sent some AP NZ3-A/AT. 
Can't wait!


----------



## eddieg

Well... It seems I completley forgot that I built a car audio system also at my wife's car. 

The car is a Renault Megane 2 make 2008.

The setup is: 

Head Unit: RoadRover CarPC based 2din unit

It was very surprising to find how clean the pre-outs are even though the signal is low. 

DSP: MiniDSP in a box Rev B with Isolator turn on controller and Adv-4-way plug-in.

It was very cheap to purchase and does a great job.

Amps: DLS RA20 for the front set, JBL CS300.1 Monoblock

The DLS is a great sounding amp, not cheap though.

The JBL is a very simple Monoblock but as I do not use subs that require more than 200WRMS it is all it takes and actually the current sub can only stand up to 75WRMS... 

Speakers: 

Sub - JL MicroSub 8" 
Midbass - HAT Clarus 5 inch (C5) at original location in door panels after dynamat applied on the back side of the door panel. 
Tweeter??? -> he he, NONE 

I am using HAT L3SE as a mid-tweeter and it works really well!

The sound stage is missing a bit of depth due to the fact that the L3SE is playing about six octaves well in to the C5 frequency range - but it is just a bit and can still be worked at. 

The only thing which I am missing there is a bit of more frontal bass as the midbasses are only 5 inches - yet the C5 are small killers! 

It is my wife's car but I must say - it is a very nice, laid back, sound system.

Enjoy the pics - the grills by the way are built from black plexiglass.


----------



## Winno

Almost fiinished pillars in a 2010 JDM Honda Odyssey Lux.
The drivers are Mark's new Audible Physics NZ3A/AMT, although I've yet to figure out where the super tweeters will go, if I need them at all.




























Finish will be black textured paint after a spray putty primer/filler.
3cm felt rings will also be fitted around the driver edges.


----------



## oca123

Winno said:


> Almost fiinished pillars in a 2010 JDM Honda Odyssey Lux.
> The drivers are Mark's new Audible Physics NZ3A/AMT, although I've yet to figure out where the super tweeters will go, if I need them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish will be black textured paint after a spray putty primer/filler.
> 3cm felt rings will also be fitted around the driver edges.


Why the spheres? Did you try different enclosures and they sounded good? Are they aimed at the dome light? Why?
Sorry, just curious 
they look great btw


----------



## Winno

I really like the effect spheres have on the sound. Generally speaking, they tend to have less negative impact on the frequency band of the driver they house although this is determined by the driver and sphere size, among other factors of course. Google it and also check out Patrick Bateman's thread on the subject here on these forums somewhere. 

And yes, they're aimed up and to a point just behind me as I sit in the driver's seat. I'm about 10 degrees off axis for both drivers at the same time.


----------



## oca123

Winno said:


> I really like the effect spheres have on the sound. Generally speaking, they tend to have less negative impact on the frequency band of the driver they house although this is determined by the driver and sphere size, among other factors of course. Google it and also check out Patrick Bateman's thread on the subject here on these forums somewhere.
> 
> And yes, they're aimed up and to a point just behind me as I sit in the driver's seat. I'm about 10 degrees off axis for both drivers at the same time.


I asked because I too have NZ3s. Where did you put the piezos?
It's hard to tell from the pictures, but is the aiming symmetrical, i.e. does it image the same from the passenger's seat?

Did you build the spheres before you got the NZ3s?

Sorry, I'm just very curious because I've been playing with placement for weeks with these and I can't make up my mind. Mark said they should be pointed towards each other off axis, but.....

Please, elaborate... I'm seriously thinking about building some spheres TODAY. It would fit the curves of my car I think


----------



## Winno

The little super tweeters came with the mids as a set. They're the AMT of the NZ3A/AMT. 
I originally built these pods to house some AP XR3Ms but I returned these to Mark to swap for the newer drivers. The NZ3As are a straight swap over as the driver basket flange dimensions are identical. 

And yes, the aiming is symmetrical for both seats. As it happens, they're also mounted equally off axis from me - the left driver is -10 degrees and the right driver is +10 degrees and its the other way around for the passenger seat. 
This was done on purpose to ensure that the frequency response was the same for both drivers (not factoring in the potential adverse effects from secondary boundary reflections which ill tackle through surface treatments) which assists with accurate staging and spectral balance and requiring less electronic tuning via my head unit. I will be using time alignment via the head unit to absolutely nail it for one seat listening so it will sound different from one seat compared to the other once all is done. 

My previous builds have used off axis mounted drivers but this time I went for a much more on axis approach as it generally provides better micro dynamics and transparency at the expense of some stage width and depth. I know that the XR3Ms plotted best when around 9 degrees off axis and I'm hoping that these newer drivers will be the same or at least similar. If I have to, I'll use the AMTs but its unclear at this stage where I'll mount them. Mark does suggest on axis and I will try this but I'm also thinking of mounting them on the upper surface of the pods and facing slightly away from me and into the windshield. In the past, this have given my stage incredible depth and ambience once I get the polarity of the tweeter dialed (0 or 180 degrees in this case). 

I hope that helps. Happy to answer any further questions too. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## oca123

So... how does it sound? I thought on axis they were overly bright... I really need to install them once and for all... just can't find proper placement
I mounted the AAT/piezo-ish things at the top of the pillars, in place of the little plastic inserts that say "Airbag"
Can't find a picture right now.
What is the radius of the sphere you are using? I think the recommended airspace is 0.75L, which would yield a sphere with a radius of... 750 cm3 = 4/3(pi)(r^3) so r^3=2250/4(pi) which is ~179 and cubic root of 179 is ~5.6cm so the ideal enclosure airspace would be a fairly large sphere with a diameter of 10cm.

Are yours sealed or vented?


----------



## defro13

2008 Mazda 5 with Focal Be5 and Hertz tweeters in .6 cubic feet ported and tunes to 65hz..2011 f350 dash pods with a Audison Thesis 3" mid and tweeter


----------



## oca123

defro13 said:


> 2008 Mazda 5 with Focal Be5 and Hertz tweeters in .6 cubic feet ported and tunes to 65hz


I guess in Canada, you don't need to see the road to drive.
Man, I can't even begin to think of how illegal this is over here. I bet it sounds nice though!


----------



## defro13

oca123 said:


> I guess in Canada, you don't need to see the road to drive.
> Man, I can't even begin to think of how illegal this is over here. I bet it sounds nice though!


not illegal at all....and yes it sounds good....i use a 10" subwoofer under that dash as well


----------



## james2266

defro13 said:


> not illegal at all....and yes it sounds good....i use a 10" subwoofer under that dash as well


Wow, well to be honest, that should be illegal. You must have a huge blind spot on the left front of the vehicle. The pics you posted of the F150 pods sure look like the ones I have in my Rav4.


----------



## IBcivic

oca123 said:


> I guess in Canada, you don't need to see the road to drive.
> Man, I can't even begin to think of how illegal this is over here. I bet it sounds nice though!


It would not fly in Quebec either, unless you live north of Kuujuaq:laugh:


----------



## oca123

james2266 said:


> Wow, well to be honest, that should be illegal. You must have a huge blind spot on the left front of the vehicle. The pics you posted of the F150 pods sure look like the ones I have in my Rav4.


I just went to my car to check. With something blocking the view there, and in my normal sitting position, I would not be able to see a child in my front left corner.


----------



## Wesayso

It gives a whole new meaning to the "my soundstage ate my windshield" thread .


----------



## james2266

oca123 said:


> I just went to my car to check. With something blocking the view there, and in my normal sitting position, I would not be able to see a child in my front left corner.


That was my thought too. My pods are barely noticeable to me but they certainly are not near the size of those Focal pods. I think they are actually smaller than even the Audison ones in the second picture. I have thought about venting them into the apillars for a little more space to see if that gives a better sound. It's just if I do that, my pillars will likely be irreparable if I ever want to go back to completely stock down the road.


----------



## chad

defro13 said:


> 2008 Mazda 5 with Focal Be5 and Hertz tweeters in .6 cubic feet ported and tunes to 65hz..2011 f350 dash pods with a Audison Thesis 3" mid and tweeter


----------



## Winno

My pods have a 135mm internal diametre. Subtract some volume for the Dynamat and the Deflex panels and I have about a litre if my calculations are correct. 
I can run sealed if I want but I may experiment with an aperiodic type membrane and see how that goes as well. 

I didn't want a smaller sphere because this would mean a more pronounced 'lip' or edge between driver flange and baffle that would introduce additional diffraction artifacts and band frequency anomalies.


----------



## MarkZ

defro13 said:


> 2008 Mazda 5 with Focal Be5 and Hertz tweeters in .6 cubic feet ported and tunes to 65hz..2011 f350 dash pods with a Audison Thesis 3" mid and tweeter


Nice looking right speaker and center channel. Where's your left speaker? 

Just bustin balls. But this sort of install seems like it would reduce width quite a bit. How do you compensate for this? Strategically use the side glass in some way?


----------



## defro13

been driving it like that for 4 years and havent hit anything, width is good enough to win the Western Canadian Iasca Finals this year. Now i know Iasca is the furthest thing from detemining the best sounding vehicle but some judge seemed to really like it. Maybe all lifted trucks and semitrucks should be illegal as well, you could hit something far easier than in a lowered Mazda5 like mine


----------



## Darth SQ

defro13 said:


> been driving it like that for 4 years and havent hit anything, width is good enough to win the Western Canadian Iasca Finals this year. Now i know Iasca is the furthest thing from detemining the best sounding vehicle but some judge seemed to really like it. Maybe all lifted trucks and semitrucks should be illegal as well, you could hit something far easier than in a lowered Mazda5 like mine


His point is that the vehicle code for law enforcement likely anywhere in North America will state it's illegal to reduce your windshield's stock visibility.
For example in California, I cannot even mount my navi unit anywhere or in anyway to the windshield because it will reduce my visibility.
It doesn't matter if it's only blocking a viewing area that's not needed or unnecessary.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rugdnit

oca123 said:


> I guess in Canada, you don't need to see the road to drive.
> Man, I can't even begin to think of how illegal this is over here. I bet it sounds nice though!


It's a little much sure... but it really depends on the situation right? For parking it would suck. Freeway? No Problem!


----------



## rugdnit

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> His point is that the vehicle code for law enforcement likely anywhere in North America will state it's illegal to reduce your windshield's stock visibility.
> For example in California, I cannot even mount my navi unit anywhere or in anyway to the windshield because it will reduce my visibility.
> It doesn't matter if it's only blocking a viewing area that's not needed or unnecessary.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It's a good point... When you see some of the lifted trucks it gets pretty ridiculous. Either modification will reduce visibility, but only one is legal?


----------



## james2266

You guys have a valid point there. Some of those raised truck must be near impossible to see anything within 50 Ft or so of the front bumper. As you guessed it, I am not a fan of that. Also, not a fan of lowering a vehicle either for that matter. It seems to happen with trucks more than any other vehicle. I say, if you wanted a truck, why lower it and turn it into a car. Ya can't put much anything in the bed or you bottom out.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

This thread is awesome! So much nice work as well as giving me some great idea's.


----------



## hippopotamus

defro13 said:


> 2008 Mazda 5 with Focal Be5 and Hertz tweeters in .6 cubic feet ported and tunes to 65hz..2011 f350 dash pods with a Audison Thesis 3" mid and tweeter


wow man.. when u drive, can u see the side curb of the road if u wanna make a turn ??
that's a hella blank spot at ur windshield..


----------



## rugdnit

james2266 said:


> You guys have a valid point there. Some of those raised truck must be near impossible to see anything within 50 Ft or so of the front bumper. As you guessed it, I am not a fan of that. Also, not a fan of lowering a vehicle either for that matter. It seems to happen with trucks more than any other vehicle. I say, if you wanted a truck, why lower it and turn it into a car. Ya can't put much anything in the bed or you bottom out.


C'mon now... There are no lifted trucks in Calgary!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

UNBROKEN said:


> I've been dying to finish mine and get them into this thread...so here they are.
> Hope y'all like them...they're in my 2004 F250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covers installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back seat.


Thank you for this!! Exactly what I am aiming for.


----------



## oca123

Yeah, lifted trucks can get pretty bad. The advantage is, if you're a child or a pet, you can always kind of stop in the middle of the road and you'll be fine even if the driver didn't see you. (or you would end up with no head if the truck is too low or you are too tall)
With the lowered car, the scene turns into Grand Theft Auto (the video game)

I live in California, and even though I'm OK around my city because the cops know my face, they will use any excuse to pull you over and give you a ticket. That includes ANYTHING hanging from the rearview mirror, a GPS unit on the windshield, and, well, giant speaker pods.

I'd be worried about curbing a rim and about the children and cats running around in my neighborhood. Freeway is fine, yeah.

Props for taking it this far in the name of great sound!


----------



## defro13

here is another dash i built in a 2002 dodge neon....mids are in .4 sealerd and the woofer is in .8 sealer....tweeters in the sail panels


----------



## thehatedguy

Defro, no one has thrown a brick through the glass to try to gank those? I wouldn't want them up there for that reason a lone...especially something as expensive as you have.


----------



## defro13

i would never change to the system design around the thought of it getting stolen ever.....


----------



## thehatedguy

Ever had your car broken in to?


----------



## defro13

nope....never


----------



## req

i think it looks killer - the only thing i would have changed is the shaggy carpet. i would have done some suede or some less shaggy stuff, and put speaker grills over everything.


----------



## thehatedguy

I think you might have a different attitude if it happens. Especially when the insurance company gives you $50 for 3 grand in equipment.


----------



## subwoofery

thehatedguy said:


> Ever had your car broken in to?


Got my equipment stolen (a really long time ago), and my stuffs weren't even visible (OEM locations)... 

Kelvin 

PS: but I agree with everything _Req_ said


----------



## thehatedguy

But I bet those ported midbasses are pretty badassed.


----------



## IBcivic

thehatedguy said:


> I think you might have a different attitude if it happens. Especially when the insurance company gives you $50 for 3 grand in equipment.


Didn"t you watch any Michael Moore shok-u-mentaries....we(cannuks) don't even need to lock our doors!


----------



## thehatedguy

I forgot that crime doesn't exist north of the border.

On a serious note I wish I could get my mids that high up in my current car.


----------



## 07azhhr

These are mine in my HHR. This was my first pillar install and they are not perfect but they are working lol. They are HAT L3's and SB Acoustic tweets. I am not 100% sure on the material (headliner) but it has been growing on me over the past week or so that they have been installed. The color is off too and is proving to be difficult to find an exact match .


----------



## MoparMike

07azhhr, Those look very nice. How do they sound? I'm curious about the L3's in a pillar setup similar to that.


----------



## 07azhhr

MoparMike said:


> 07azhhr, Those look very nice. How do they sound? I'm curious about the L3's in a pillar setup similar to that.


Thanks.

They sound pretty good to me but I do not have much expirience with drivers of this level so I have nothing to compare them too. I am hoping to have a few people with better ears then me hear it and critique it this weekend at our Phoenix gtg. 

I have them running passive for now x'd at 500-3.5k @ 12db and the SB's take over from there. 

The clarity of the L3's is nothing short of amazing though, again to my untrained ears. The combo of the two along with the auto eq function on my 80prs has them blending very seamlessly. They probably could get better tuned if I had the ability to level match between the mids and tweets though.


----------



## defro13

req said:


> i think it looks killer - the only thing i would have changed is the shaggy carpet. i would have done some suede or some less shaggy stuff, and put speaker grills over everything.


it serves useful purpose in absorbing reflection off the windshield....it wasnt my first choice but practical nonetheless.....and i made custom grills for everything, they just arent on in the photos


----------



## oca123

that setup in the neon looks badass. do you have build pics? I would do that to my current car but I'm afraid people might have me locked up and put away in the looney bin.

PS: You can get insurance for your sound system. I was going to get it, but I don't drive that car enough that it's warranted (since its not based on how much you take it out) since its covered if stolen from inside my property (and good luck doing that!!)


----------



## oca123

IBcivic said:


> Didn"t you watch any Michael Moore shok-u-mentaries....we(cannuks) don't even need to lock our doors!


does the police come running after you on horses too?


----------



## thehatedguy

Was that the Neon that was doing so well in IASCA a couple of years back? It had a rebuilt dash too.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I think that one was a 2000 Neon, it had a rebuilt dash with L4's in the dash, HO 10" in the dash, and L8's in the kick panels. Also had JL HD's under tempered glass in the front floorboards. If were thinking about the same one.


----------



## thehatedguy

That's the one.


----------



## IBcivic

oca123 said:


> does the police come running after you on horses too?


Still quicker than any french car

Horses and log cabins...FTW!


----------



## subwoofery

IBcivic said:


> Still quicker than any french car


Touché 

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios

IBcivic said:


> Still quicker than any french car


Unless there are corners involved.


----------



## HondAudio

oca123 said:


> PS: You can get insurance for your sound system. I was going to get it, but I don't drive that car enough that it's warranted (since its not based on how much you take it out) since its covered if stolen from inside my property (and good luck doing that!!)


What's this type of insurance called? Can you do it as a rider on your existing auto policy, or does it have to be done through a third party?


----------



## BigAl205

Don't forget the late, great kryptonitewhite


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Depends who you have insurance through. Years ago a friend had farmers, he had to have everything installer by authorized dealers to get it covered, but they covered everything. I forget what he paid extra for it. I have allstate now, they sont require anything other than $10 a month, but they only cover $1500. That barely covers my P99 and one of my midranges. To get more covered, id have to have it listed as a custom car, and have it appraised. At that point id be screwed as the cost goes way up, and they wouldnt insure it for road use with the kick panels vented and the seats moved further back since those are safety violations.


----------



## defro13

oca123 said:


> that setup in the neon looks badass. do you have build pics? I would do that to my current car but I'm afraid people might have me locked up and put away in the looney bin.
> 
> PS: You can get insurance for your sound system. I was going to get it, but I don't drive that car enough that it's warranted (since its not based on how much you take it out) since its covered if stolen from inside my property (and good luck doing that!!)


yesm here are some build pics....


----------



## Darth SQ

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Depends who you have insurance through. Years ago a friend had farmers, he had to have everything installer by authorized dealers to get it covered, but they covered everything. I forget what he paid extra for it. I have allstate now, they sont require anything other than $10 a month, but they only cover $1500. That barely covers my P99 and one of my midranges. To get more covered, id have to have it listed as a custom car, and have it appraised. At that point id be screwed as the cost goes way up, and they wouldnt insure it for road use with the kick panels vented and the seats moved further back since those are safety violations.


Can't you just get a rider added to the plan for the extra equipment?
Just like when you have more jewelry or guns than your standard homeowner's plan covers.

I think that it would be possible.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

That's a good question, one I'll have to ask when I get the system up and running again. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## BlackCSVT

defro13 said:


> yesm here are some build pics....


Wow! That's a true fanatic. Very impressed !


----------



## oca123

> What's this type of insurance called? Can you do it as a rider on your existing auto policy, or does it have to be done through a third party?


Both. A rider is always possible. Farmers does it, so does Progressive, with varying requirements. I asked a while back and was actually given the name of an insurance company that specializes in this stuff, but I don't recall what it is.
Regardless, anything can be insured, if you're willing to pay the premium 

I know my stuff would be covered if stolen from inside of my property. I don't take the car out too much, and when I do, I don't leave it parked somewhere unsupervised.



> Originally Posted by IBcivic:
> Still quicker than any french car


True... after all, the slowest street-legal car available today is not manufactured in France by Bugatti Automobiles S.A.S. It is made in Canada, by Buggat-eh Automobiles SAS eh.


----------



## D-Bass

Allstate used to not offer stereo coverage where i live, even though it's a decent area. Now they do offer it. I went to my allstate agent yesterday and added 5k worth of stereo coverage. In spring when the car is back on the road i may bump it up higher.


----------



## eviling

D-Bass said:


> Allstate used to not offer stereo coverage where i live, even though it's a decent area. Now they do offer it. I went to my allstate agent yesterday and added 5k worth of stereo coverage. In spring when the car is back on the road i may bump it up higher.


How much did it.bump your premium I have like 3k in **** in mine. Well not **** audio equipment. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oca123

eviling said:


> How much did it.bump your premium I have like 3k in **** in mine.










]


----------



## HondAudio

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> At that point id be screwed as the cost goes way up, and they wouldnt insure it for road use with the kick panels vented and the seats moved further back since those are safety violations.


Based on this, is your car even insurable now? The kickpanel vents I can let go, but the modification of the seat mounts would make a claims agent twitch :surprised:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Thats a good point, one i and im sure others who have done the same mods havent considered. Ill never sell the car, so it really only affects my safety, and ive accepted that. But still a good question. Makes me wonder about other modifications as well. I know ive seen at least a few daily drivers on here with relocated seats and no airbags. I believe the neon shown above is a daily, with no airbags. 

I drove around a gutted car for a while, a neon weighing in at 2020 pounds with a full tank of gas. According to a chp i talked to about the car, the only things i could have been cited for was lack of airbags, no wipers, and no front plate. I didnt drive it that long as i was waiting for parts to fix my daily. The chp even told me that i could have removed all the glass except the windshield, and the doors, and it would have still been legal.


----------



## IBcivic

defro13 said:


> yesm here are some build pics....


BAD-ASS!


----------



## IBcivic

oca123 said:


> ]


ME-E-E-RDE!


----------



## oca123

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Thats a good point, one i and im ure others who have done the same mods havent considered. Ill never sell the car, so it really only affects my safety, and ive accepted that. But still a good question. Makes me wonder about other modifications as well. I know ive seen at least a few daily drivers on here with relocated seats and no airbags. I believe the neon shown above is a daily, with no airbags.
> 
> I drove around a gutted car for a while, a neon weighing in at 2020 pounds with a full tank of gas. According to a chp i talked to about the car, the only things i could have been cited for was lack of airbags, no wipers, and no front plate. I didnt drive it that long as i was waiting for parts to fix my daily. The chp even told me that i could have removed all the glass except the windshield, and the doors, and it would have still been legal.


I think you can even remove one of the side mirrors, not sure which one. If you remember the Toyota Tercel, it only had one mirror.

So, are speakers mounted in A-pillars in front of airbags an issue in terms of insurance?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Yep, don't need the passenger side mirror if you have the interior mirror, and an unobstructed view out of the back window. Or, you can remove the interior mirror and block the whole back window if you have both outside mirrors.

I'm betting the insurance wouldn't like that. I don't know what they would do though.


----------



## yesitisizzett

You poor guys over there with your insurance policies

Will post pictures of my pillars when I reach the 5 posts I believe I need.


----------



## oca123

yesitisizzett said:


> You poor guys over there with your insurance policies
> 
> Will post pictures of my pillars when I reach the 5 posts I believe I need.


I don't know much about south africa, except that you need permission to wire more than USD10k out out there. You're saying you don't have insurance companies?
Once you reply to me, that will be 5, so I expect to see some pictures of your pillars.


----------



## rugdnit

IBcivic said:


> ME-E-E-RDE!


TABERNAC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

Defro...nice work. I am a bit jealous.

I know you from any other forums?


----------



## IBcivic

rugdnit said:


> TABERNAC!!!!!!!!!!!


lmfao!

I see you have delt with Quebekers, in the past.


----------



## oca123

rugdnit said:


> TABERNAC!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO

i realized every time i participate in a thread i steer it off topic


----------



## defro13

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Thats a good point, one i and im sure others who have done the same mods havent considered. Ill never sell the car, so it really only affects my safety, and ive accepted that. But still a good question. Makes me wonder about other modifications as well. I know ive seen at least a few daily drivers on here with relocated seats and no airbags. I believe the neon shown above is a daily, with no airbags.
> 
> I drove around a gutted car for a while, a neon weighing in at 2020 pounds with a full tank of gas. According to a chp i talked to about the car, the only things i could have been cited for was lack of airbags, no wipers, and no front plate. I didnt drive it that long as i was waiting for parts to fix my daily. The chp even told me that i could have removed all the glass except the windshield, and the doors, and it would have still been legal.


the neon has both passenger and drivers side airbags.....


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Now that I look again I see that. 

Definitely a nice build. I'll probably have to pull my windshield for mine too.


----------



## Tnutt19

defro13 said:


> it serves useful purpose in absorbing reflection off the windshield....it wasnt my first choice but practical nonetheless.....and i made custom grills for everything, they just arent on in the photos


So even when it is 15 below if you go to the movies I am sure you put your sun shade up so no one can see in.


----------



## defro13

Tnutt19 said:


> So even when it is 15 below if you go to the movies I am sure you put your sun shade up so no one can see in.


Idont drive it when its -15 and i dont have a sunshade either.....


----------



## defro13

thehatedguy said:


> Defro...nice work. I am a bit jealous.
> 
> I know you from any other forums?


i dont got to any other forums, just this one once in a while.....more in the last week that in the last year oddly enough....


----------



## fish




----------



## PhoenixGoldFan

I could see some of the greatest jobs and ideas in this thread... very nice.
Will take some ideas here...


----------



## gckless

Just looked through every page of this thread. Some amazing work in here. Gives me motivation!


----------



## audio+civic

defro13 said:


> yesm here are some build pics....


sorry to be off topic, but are those alpine type r 10's in IB? I tried 12"s but cant seem to get them to sound good. any tips?


----------



## aj1735

Subscribed, some of these are just amazing looking. I have only made it halfway through the thread and takings notes on how to make mine in my 01 f350 crew cab dually. I have tweets now in the sail panels pointing about chest high above the center console. Now I am switching to 3 ways so I need to make some new ones. I was thinking of making the tweets there again and make the mids point similar direction in the a-pillars up more forward by the windshield. 

I am wondering if anyone has experience with this in my type of truck. Should the mids point more across the dash or more towards the center like the tweets? Right now with just 2 way with mids in factory door spots, I think that the sound needs to raise a little higher. It is pretty centered, but maybe radio high, not windshield high. Any help would be appreciated before I start my build with audison voce 3 way active out of a bit1 and off of a zapco z150.2 and z150.4 and out of a pioneer 800prs deck. Please help.


----------



## 07azhhr

I posted my pillars earlier but I have since wrapped them in vinyl on top of the headliner material from the previous pics so I thought it might be good to post again. To me this is a night and day difference and I will continue with vinyl for the rest of my install.

Now I just need to figure out how to mount grills. I did not leave enough of an edge to get a snug fit. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Wesayso

aj1735 said:


> Subscribed, some of these are just amazing looking. I have only made it halfway through the thread and takings notes on how to make mine in my 01 f350 crew cab dually. I have tweets now in the sail panels pointing about chest high above the center console. Now I am switching to 3 ways so I need to make some new ones. I was thinking of making the tweets there again and make the mids point similar direction in the a-pillars up more forward by the windshield.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has experience with this in my type of truck. Should the mids point more across the dash or more towards the center like the tweets? Right now with just 2 way with mids in factory door spots, I think that the sound needs to raise a little higher. It is pretty centered, but maybe radio high, not windshield high. Any help would be appreciated before I start my build with audison voce 3 way active out of a bit1 and off of a zapco z150.2 and z150.4 and out of a pioneer 800prs deck. Please help.


I'd look into aiming the tweeters more up. I have tweeters in my door about half way and still have the image above the dash. They are pointed up and in.


----------



## defro13

audio+civic said:


> sorry to be off topic, but are those alpine type r 10's in IB? I tried 12"s but cant seem to get them to sound good. any tips?


yes they are....they work very very well


----------



## yesitisizzett

oca123 said:


> I don't know much about south africa, except that you need permission to wire more than USD10k out out there. You're saying you don't have insurance companies?
> Once you reply to me, that will be 5, so I expect to see some pictures of your pillars.


We do have insurance here, but the varibles you guys mention I have never heard of in South Africa. Here you just pay extra and specify your stuff and it's done. Pillar pic on it's way.
Insurance is not compulsary in SA. You only pay for it if you want it.


----------



## yesitisizzett

A pillars and sails. 







[/IMG]

Here is the latest colour I decided to try?








[/IMG]


----------



## defro13

audio+civic said:


> sorry to be off topic, but are those alpine type r 10's in IB? I tried 12"s but cant seem to get them to sound good. any tips?


yes they are.....make sure the trunk is completely sealed from the passenger area, try to shrink the trunk down as much as you can, i did mine with trim panels and lots of foam.....use a good subsonic filter with the steepest slope that you can get.....and make sure the baffle is extremely rigid with as little flex as possible


----------



## oca123

Wesayso said:


> I'd look into aiming the tweeters more up. I have tweeters in my door about half way and still have the image above the dash. They are pointed up and in.


What happens when there's a passenger sitting next to you?


----------



## IBcivic

oca123 said:


> What happens when there's a passenger sitting next to you?








une pipe?!?


----------



## oca123

> une pipe


...... I've been waiting for a chance to use this....

TABERNAC!!!!!

I hope one day you end up in NL and demo his car. by then I know you won't be able to edit that post


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

07azhhr said:


> I posted my pillars earlier but I have since wrapped them in vinyl on top of the headliner material from the previous pics so I thought it might be good to post again. To me this is a night and day difference and I will continue with vinyl for the rest of my install.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to mount grills. I did not leave enough of an edge to get a snug fit. Any one have any suggestions?



You'd complete that w/ some silver/chrome trim


----------



## oca123

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> You'd complete that w/ some silver/chrome trim


I second that. Maybe have some aluminum rings CNC'ed to match these door handles.


----------



## Wesayso

oca123 said:


> What happens when there's a passenger sitting next to you?


I guess you won't be getting a straight answer from me anymore (lol)


----------



## 07azhhr

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> You'd complete that w/ some silver/chrome trim





oca123 said:


> I second that. Maybe have some aluminum rings CNC'ed to match these door handles.


I have thought about that. I do like that idea. But I also would like to protect them from further sun fading. Perhaps thin rings on the outsides only on top of the grill cloth. I guess that would look like the ac vents more so then the door handle. I was thinking it would be nice to have bars going across like the Hertz and Pioneers. But grill cloth would not look right with them so it would just be one or the other.


----------



## oca123

have small round cutouts made on the hidden side of the CNC rings, and put some neo magnets in them... then have a thin circle routed on the visible side of the rings...
then have another pair of rings made, with a "male" circle, so these 2nd rings fit right on top of the aluminum rings... and embed magnets on the hidden side of these rings... and then stretch grille cloth around them...
There may be an easier way, I dont know, I've never done this...


----------



## oca123

Wesayso said:


> I guess you won't be getting a straight answer from me anymore (lol)


hahaha, well, I'm actually really curious... how do they sound, how is imaging with tweeters in this location, and what happens if a passenger sits next to you, does it screw with imaging?
I'm asking, because I was thinking about putting ribbon tweeters in my doors, in the location where the doors meet the sails... does that make sense?


----------



## 07azhhr

oca123 said:


> have small round cutouts made on the hidden side of the CNC rings, and put some neo magnets in them... then have a thin circle routed on the visible side of the rings...
> then have another pair of rings made, with a "male" circle, so these 2nd rings fit right on top of the aluminum rings... and embed magnets on the hidden side of these rings... and then stretch grille cloth around them...
> There may be an easier way, I dont know, I've never done this...


That sounds like it could work but there is not much room width wise to do something like that. The magnets are already part of the plan. For now I was just going to make my rings out of 1/4 wood or acrylic/plastic and bevel the edges and install magnets over each screw location and then cover them in the grill cloth that I have. But I could have a very very slim aluminum polished ring that can be attached on top of that. 

I will probably try out some wood ones this weekend and see how that goes. I need to get the magnets still but I can atleast get the rings made and the recesses drilled for the magnets.


----------



## Wesayso

oca123 said:


> hahaha, well, I'm actually really curious... how do they sound, how is imaging with tweeters in this location, and what happens if a passenger sits next to you, does it screw with imaging?
> I'm asking, because I was thinking about putting ribbon tweeters in my doors, in the location where the doors meet the sails... does that make sense?


It works very good actually. Imaging is very good. One seat only obviously.
I used to have a slight rainbow effect pulling down at the doors but after playing the tweeters at 4K, 6 dB slope even that improved. It is above the dash but even above the door panel now at the sides.
I never noticed degration with passengers. I think the lack of early reflections really helps, imaging is very 3D. You wouldn't know where my speakers are mounted by just listening.
My main passenger is my 6 year old son, he has been riding shotgun from the day he was born .


----------



## oca123

One seat only *at a time* right? As in, the speaker placement works for the passenger with different t/a?
I wonder if this could be turned into a 2-seat car with a center channel and a tweeter in the middle? I am just starting to research 2-seat SQ now. A friend of mine who was a IASCA champion in the early 90's told me you could "cheat" using a center channel and obtain great imaging for both seats. If they could do it then, we should be able to do it now with all of the processing 

I have new pillars on the way... on axis NZ3s, with planar tweeters


----------



## Wesayso

Yes, one seat at a time with TA and Levels. Your planned tweeter position should work quite good. Seeing as I am riding solo more than 90% of the time I am going to stick with this. Eventually I'd like more processing though, a 16 band graphic only gets you so far...


----------



## tnaudio

As an old IASCA judge I can say I never liked cars with center channels. If you want 2 seat then you cannot time align one side different to the other. Your time alignment must be mechanical.


----------



## Neil_J

tnaudio said:


> As an old IASCA judge I can say I never liked cars with center channels. If you want 2 seat then you cannot time align one side different to the other. Your time alignment must be mechanical.


There are different ways to accomplish center channel extraction. Which are you referring to? The old "L+R" trick (or AudioControl ESP3)? Or full active-matrix decoding e.g. Logic7 or Dolby Pro Logic II? I assume the former? I very much prefer the latter, which is night-and-day difference from just L+R.


----------



## The real Subzero

very nice thread. I will be following this. I just picked up a pair of Focal K2 power 165 KRX3 6.5-Inch 3-Way Components. I am looking at installing them in the A-Pillars. only concern is airbags...


----------



## herniam

Hybrid Audio Legatia L1 PRO R2 and L3 SE in an Audi A4 B5 '96.
(my old built)


----------



## DAT

herniam said:


>


Those are very cool :thumbsup:

Even in Germany they use Hyped


----------



## BettaJetta

Here are my pillars(Focal KRX3) powered by a Sinfoni 90.2. I plan to install a center speaker this winter made from the tweeter and the mid of the Focal KRX3.....powered by Sinfoni 50.2. Id like to get the signal from the center speaker on my Alpine PXA H701.


----------



## oca123

I own a pair of these. I can't imagine that these pillars sound good.... are they active? How are the mids breathing? Crossover point?

EDIT: Absolutely beautiful install, though.
EDIT2: I wonder what kind of system there is in that bulldozer (top right hand corner)


----------



## BettaJetta

Thanks!

The bulldozer was there to smash all cars with $100 stereo systems.

As for the crossover points I have not determined which is best and I will be working on that this winter in my driveway. 

The systems is passive. Cant afford more Sinfoni amps! They are nice but I had to sell my kidney, 1st and 2nd born to get the one I have now 

The mids are enclosed in a fleece housing I made. Here are some of the pics.


----------



## n_olympios

BettaJetta said:


> The bulldozer was there to smash all cars with $100 stereo systems.


That poor Eos was one of them eh? 

The enclosure doesn't look tragically smaller than the pods Focal gives with the KRX3, although your fist picture doesn't show it. I bet you'll make them sing. 

I like the rings as well.


----------



## oca123

OK, now that I can see them better, the enclosures seem OK. From the first pic, it looked like tiny pods you would use for tweeters with no internal volume. These mids need ~0.5 to 0.75l IIRC.


----------



## invinsible

Sinfoni 4 way active setup. Midrange and tweeters installed in sphere enclosure. Sinfoni Midrange in .7lt internal volume crossed between 315 to 3.15khz.


----------



## bigbubba

Marking this thread as well....


----------



## gckless

My sail panels. CDT HD-62 CF's.



































Got them all done about 3 weeks ago, then found out I'll be moving and have to sell my car, so I never installed them. Oh well, saving them for the next vehicle.


----------



## tbrek

Hello.

Couple mine a-pillars...

First is Mitsubishi Endeavor & Tec Planari TW+MID



















second car is Olds Alero Coupe, couple stages

first with TLR tweeters










Woofer + Mid in sealed boxes



















second stage, Brax Matrix 1.1+2.1










third stage with HT1 Challange



















and the last one (current) with Matrix 3.1


----------



## brett

tbrek, welcome to diyma! thanks for posting, you have alot of interesting setups. would you care to describe, briefly, the characteristics of each setup?


----------



## tbrek

it is not easy to say, becouse of my english... and each setup are new speakers and amps, or HU. 

In my opinion, the best configuration is HT1 Challange (only 3 sets on the world) with 3.1 and my favorite woofers 6.1, the biggest difference between 2.1 +HT1 and 3.1 + HT1 is in male vocals, and finally you can listen to their distinctive Menswear hoarseness.


----------



## tbrek

next one, Toyota Solara 7 years ego...



















Ford KA '10 with Dego Master TW on factory mounts



















and the last one in this year...

Citroen C3 '11 with Brax Nox 20




























and Citroen


----------



## DAT

tbrek said:


> it is not easy to say, becouse of my english... and each setup are new speakers and amps, or HU.
> 
> In my opinion, the best configuration is HT1 Challange (only 3 sets on the world) with 3.1 and my favorite woofers 6.1, the biggest difference between 2.1 +HT1 and 3.1 + HT1 is in male vocals, and finally you can listen to their distinctive Menswear hoarseness.


Welcome to diyma


----------



## narvarr

tbrek said:


> Hello.
> 
> Couple mine a-pillars...
> 
> First is Mitsubishi Endeavor & Tec Planari TW+MID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second car is Olds Alero Coupe, couple stages
> 
> first with TLR tweeters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woofer + Mid in sealed boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second stage, Brax Matrix 1.1+2.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third stage with HT1 Challange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the last one (current) with Matrix 3.1


I remember seeing the build logs for these a few years ago. The site was Alero sound or something like that. Can't seem to find the site anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbrek

narvarr said:


> I remember seeing the build logs for these a few years ago. The site was Alero sound or something like that. Can't seem to find the site anymore.


Yes, i closed my site, i do not need it anymore, it was for some additional points for PASCA/EMMA competitions.

a lot of pictures, and some kind of tutorial is here: https://picasaweb.google.com/109705628128130692777


----------



## DAT

Dedication !!! My favorite Pic...


----------



## tbrek

hard-working


----------



## customtronic

Here's a set I just finished for a customer's 350Z


----------



## DAT

customtronic said:


> Here's a set I just finished for a customer's 350Z


Nice Steve, what brand speaker?


----------



## pocket5s

customtronic said:


> Here's a set I just finished for a customer's 350Z


Interesting tweeter setup. I like it how it mimics the a/c vent and door pull shape.


----------



## Audio Options

alot of great looking pillars


----------



## customtronic

DAT said:


> Nice Steve, what brand speaker?


TB Bamboo 3. Sounds awesome. Love that little speaker.


----------



## claytonzmvox

are pillars or pods? you decide!!


----------



## Pitmaster

Nice.

How's the HAT/Dyn combo sound?


----------



## claytonzmvox

Not the best. In my set did not play well because below the 600Hz DYNAUDIO not work well and need midranges working below 600Hz. I'm selling the Dynaudio are as pictured. I'm using scanspeak illuminator 12mu but did photos with them yet. Today I am using tweeters and midranges scanspeak illuminator and hoping to get midbasses illuminator.


----------



## papasin

Audible Physics Nz3-A/AT combo with the magic of jtaudioacc


----------



## DAT

papasin said:


> Audible Physics Nz3-A/AT combo with the magic of jtaudioacc


Excellent speakers, and jt did a great job.

What do you think of them?


----------



## papasin

DAT said:


> Excellent speakers, and jt did a great job.
> 
> What do you think of them?


I used the previous AP drivers (the XR3s) for over a year in my previous build and was already quite impressed with the XR3s.

Don't get me wrong, I love the XR3s and will be keeping them for another car...but the Nz3s have more detail in the top-end paired with the ATs vs. the XR3s. Upper mid-range, they are about equivalent. Lower-midrange, the XR3s get the nod. But with my current build, I am also running the Arians which have incredible resolution and paired with the Nz3s make for an impressive combo.


----------



## HondAudio

papasin said:


> Audible Physics Nz3-A/AT combo with the magic of jtaudioacc


Very slick! Are those little rectangles the tweeters?


----------



## papasin

HondAudio said:


> Very slick! Are those little rectangles the tweeters?


AT = Ambiance Transducers

Info here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1720511-post65.html


----------



## pocket5s

papasin said:


> Audible Physics Nz3-A/AT combo with the magic of jtaudioacc


I like the way these blend in, very nice. If it had a grill on it the untrained eye would probably not notice it.


----------



## papasin

pocket5s said:


> I like the way these blend in, very nice. If it had a grill on it the untrained eye would probably not notice it.


Grill is in progress .


----------



## Thunderplains

papasin said:


> Audible Physics Nz3-A/AT combo with the magic of jtaudioacc


Man, I WISH I had that much flexibility in the pillar/sail area.. Nice job.. JT does great work..


----------



## IBcivic

papasin said:


> Grill is in progress .


Magnets will be heading your way, soon


----------



## boricua69

Thunderplains said:


> Man, I WISH I had that much flexibility in the pillar/sail area.. Nice job.. JT does great work..


Those speaker looks very similar to Fountek FR EX 3"


----------



## papasin

Thunderplains said:


> Man, I WISH I had that much flexibility in the pillar/sail area.. Nice job.. JT does great work..


The 8th gen Civic sedan is great with those small windows. JT fabricated integrated pods into the pillar/window area with approximately 0.7L of sealed airspace. These drivers are designed for 0.5-1.0L sealed, or IB with better control in the recommended enclosure according to Mark.



IBcivic said:


> Magnets will be heading your way, soon


Thanks! I tried to click the thank you button in your sig, but didn't work  lol.



boricua69 said:


> Those speaker looks very similar to Fountek FR EX 3"


There maybe some visual similarities, but want to be careful when comparing drivers solely on looks as has been done a few times on here .


----------



## Sound Suggestions

The more I look at those JT creations....the more I think those are the best Pillars that I have ever seen!!!


----------



## michaelsil1

Sound Suggestions said:


> The more I look at those JT creations....the more I think those are the best Pillars that I have ever seen!!!


JT does good work and takes pride in whatever he creates.


----------



## Ralphie-T

WOW! This must be one of the greatest threads I`ve ever seen.
What an amazing count of expert-level installs. very, Very nice and inspirationable.

Respect to you all!

This is my midrange/tweeter install, made a balance between SQ and absolute factory looks...


----------



## Wesayso

Ziet er goed uit!


----------



## Thunderplains

Ralphie-T said:


> WOW! This must be one of the greatest threads I`ve ever seen.
> What an amazing count of expert-level installs. very, Very nice and inspirationable.
> 
> Respect to you all!
> 
> This is my midrange/tweeter install, made a balance between SQ and absolute factory looks...


THAT IS EXACTLY what I wanted to do in my install.. Problem was that the windsheild angle was too great and I would have had to take the windsheild off.. And that would not have been fun. Great setup..


----------



## petern23

benny said:


> I've never seen a 6.5 I liked crossed below 80 with any kind of volume on it.


I had the Image Dynamics CX62's in my Civic many years back. Running 150w per mid from a PPI PCX-475 ([email protected]) they sounded fantastic crossed over at 65. Highs were an MB Quart 4" Reference Premium set and lows were from a pair of IDQ12's. I haven't had a car with that much presence in the 60-80hz range since. The magnet on those was insanely huge, though, and it wouldn't even fit through the stock door holes on my Accord.

I'm switching to the Mille midrange for my doors when I save up some cash. I'm happy with the highs on the HSK 165XL's, but they don't work well crossed over at 70, so I have them at 80. I wish I could try 75hz, but the bit Ten only goes in 10hz steps at that frequency.


----------



## oca123

Papasin, do you have pictures of what this looks like from outside the car? You can see the back of the pods through the window they are covering, right?
JT does some amazing work. If would easily be uber famous if he took pictures along the way and posted his build logs.


----------



## papasin

oca123 said:


> Papasin, do you have pictures of what this looks like from outside the car? You can see the back of the pods through the window they are covering, right?


Don't have one from the recent one, but here is how it looks from my last build when I also had pods:










Nobody can tell they are there from the outside. I had JT paint the back of the pods black (as I did with my last set of pods), and I covered the back with black grill cloth. My back windows are also tinted, so nobody knows any better and it blends right in.



oca123 said:


> JT does some amazing work. If would easily be uber famous if he took pictures along the way and posted his build logs.


Shhhhh. I'm trying to keep him a secret so I can monopolize his time for my builds or keep him away from others that I compete against  lol.

Seriously though, he does have a few builds on here...

Badfish's 4-runner, another major contender in my class in MECA: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-virtual-audition-forum/128978-2011-toyota-4runner.html

3rd-gen Prius to name another: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...3-2011-toyota-prius-jt-audio-accessories.html

and a Honda Accord: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-virtual-audition-forum/129908-2011-honda-accord-sedan.html

to name a few...

(and a lot of his work are on Facebook): http://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc

Due to scheduling availability, I took my car to JT while on vacation at Disney...even though I literally have Bing 20 mins away from my house...how ironic is that?


----------



## JayinMI

papasin said:


> The 8th gen Civic sedan is great with those small windows. JT fabricated integrated pods into the pillar/window area with approximately 0.7L of sealed airspace. These drivers are designed for 0.5-1.0L sealed, or IB with better control in the recommended enclosure according to Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I tried to click the thank you button in your sig, but didn't work  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There maybe some visual similarities, but want to be careful when comparing drivers solely on looks as has been done a few times on here .


IIRC, Mark said they use the same basket as the Founteks.
I'll be looking to see the grilles.

Jay


----------



## papasin

JayinMI said:


> I'll be looking to see the grilles.
> 
> Jay


Keep an eye out in my build log, along with a couple other updates .


----------



## Vigarisa

Can't remember if I have already posted these ones:


----------



## BettaJetta

Nice work Vig!


----------



## ChicoOG

Very nice/sharp pics!! Also, very nicely executed design and finish...

What kind of camera/lens did you use for these photo's?


----------



## audio+civic

I thought dual 6.5s was a no no?


----------



## jstoner22

These saturn pics are already posted a few pages back, but I'll throw them up again to show a comparison between the old car and new. (same drivers used)

first three are old car. (2001 Saturn SC1)
the rest are the new. (2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO)

Saturn



























Cruze
















(still waiting on grilles for the mids)



The mids are Hybrid L3SE.
Tweeters are in the stock a-pillar locations and are Hertz ML 28

For anyone interested, the full Cruze build can be found here.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/134543-2012-chevrolet-cruze.html


----------



## 5659leo

morel integra ovation xo4 on pillar.


----------



## Bluenote

I've been looking for a set-up like this, how's it sound?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

jstoner22 said:


> These saturn pics are already posted a few pages back, but I'll throw them up again to show a comparison between the old car and new. (same drivers used)
> 
> first three are old car. (2001 Saturn SC1)
> the rest are the new. (2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO)
> 
> Saturn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still waiting on grilles for the mids)
> 
> 
> 
> The mids are Hybrid L3SE.
> Tweeters are in the stock a-pillar locations and are Hertz ML 28
> 
> For anyone interested, the full Cruze build can be found here.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/134543-2012-chevrolet-cruze.html


Oh snap how did I miss this build?...Where did you get the dash mat from?....BTW thats some nice work done on the Cruze.


----------



## ErinH

I rebuilt mine a few weeks back figured I'd share some pictures. These are copy/paste from my build log here (for this who care):
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144179



Drivers are 5" Kef R300 coincident that come out of the r300 and r500 speakers. The soundstage in my car is so far beyond anything I've had before its crazy. 




Finished pictures:









































Here are some pictures of the driver, not covered by the grille. 



















































This was taken at my seat with my wide angle lens, laid back a bit to show what I see while driving/competing.


----------



## Bluenote

Very very nice!


----------



## jstoner22

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Oh snap how did I miss this build?...Where did you get the dash mat from?....BTW thats some nice work done on the Cruze.


Thanks!
The staging is fantastic in the Cruze. I'm very happy with the results.


I got mine from Automotive Interiors - interior kits, carpet kits, seat covers
My specific mat is the Ltd Edition series in black.

They were the only company that I could find that would ship actual DashMats to Canada.

If you are in the States though, you can order straight from them.
DashMat | America's #1 Dashboard Covers


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> I rebuilt mine a few weeks back figured I'd share some pictures. These are copy/paste from my build log here (for this who care):
> 8th Gen Honda Civic Sedan v.∞: My full disclosure build and tune log - DIYMA Car Audio Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers are 5" Kef R300 coincident that come out of the r300 and r500 speakers. The soundstage in my car is so far beyond anything I've had before its crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the driver, not covered by the grille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken at my seat with my wide angle lens, laid back a bit to show what I see while driving/competing.



MAN, that is one EXTREME Build!!


----------



## narvarr

Mic10is said:


> MAN, that is one EXTREME Build!!


I Knew that was coming.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> MAN, that is one EXTREME Build!!


Haha. Touché!


----------



## Golf Echo

Here's some I made for my FJ Cruiser:



















And some I made for a customer:


----------



## DAT

Man those FJ pillars are huge, you could put a 8" SUB in those.. LOL

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## narvarr

Here is my attempt:
























I still need to put some finishing touches on the sail pods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oca123

Holy **** all of these are amazing, I better get to work!


----------



## brett

oca123 said:


> Holy **** all of these are amazing, I better get to work!


for real!

your biggest problem is that you can't settle on any gear, dude. are you gonna run those neo's now, or did you move on to something else?

honestly, i think you should try those kef drivers in your pillars like erin did!


----------



## oca123

Hey man!!! How is life in AZ treating ya??!!
I got my garage all cleaned up 

I have settled on the Ark3 in my pillars. I use planar neo 10s for mids in the kicks, and the Ark3 are playing very low. It definitely raises the soundstage, and I can turn them up if I don't care about imaging and just want to get really loud.
So i have the luxury of being able to re-do them with cosmetics in mind only, which is the goal.
Are you planning on visiting socal at any point?


----------



## brett

az is good so far, just having some trouble getting on the right track financially. we took a leap of faith and knew the risks involved therein. no plans in the immediate future to come back yet, sorry dude.

anyway, thats cool you are running the ar3k's. i still have mine in the pillars as well. are you using a tweeter at all with them? and what are your crossover points, if you don't mind me asking?

do you have any pics of the pillars?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

jstoner22 said:


> Thanks!
> The staging is fantastic in the Cruze. I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> I got mine from Automotive Interiors - interior kits, carpet kits, seat covers
> My specific mat is the Ltd Edition series in black.
> 
> They were the only company that I could find that would ship actual DashMats to Canada.
> 
> If you are in the States though, you can order straight from them.
> DashMat | America's #1 Dashboard Covers


Yea saw that site while scouring the net.My driver side tweet which is in the stock sail panel is killing me(NO processing available) with the beaming/reflection because of the instrument cluster shroud.I experimented with laying a couple of towels across the shroud and it made a big difference with imaging.Thanks for the link.


----------



## verrari

So many inspirations for my installation, I wonder how different pillar mounting effect the overall sound.


----------



## BettaJetta

Yes, the sound will be different a lot based on many factors(size of Mid housing, angle in reference to driver and possibley more).


----------



## Askspot

Great find with those Uni-Q drivers. I love the sound of the R500's in my basement. Can't believe someone put them in a car lol. The only thing about those drivers is that they dent very easy so keep your fingers off of them.


----------



## derickveliz

BettaJetta said:


> Yes, the sound will be different a lot based on many factors(size of Mid housing, angle in reference to driver and possibley more).


Yes! I've been there many times, specially if you are looking for a good Front Stage Image, the width, depth and height will change.

For example, when I had the Mids up on the Apillars almost flush, the width was much better than when I had the Mids in spheres next to the a-pillars. 


*The distance between speakers will tell you how wide your stage could be.*

*
And the distance relative from speakers to your ears will also be a factor of how further out your Center Image would be.*




Consider this graph that talks about Stage Width and Center Image:


----------



## subwoofery

derickveliz said:


> Yes! I've been there many times, specially if you are looking for a good Front Stage Image, the width, depth and height will change.
> 
> For example, when I had the Mids up on the Apillars almost flush, the width was much better than when I had the Mids in spheres next to the a-pillars.
> 
> 
> *The distance between speakers will tell you how wide your stage could be.*
> 
> *
> And the distance relative from speakers to your ears will also be a factor of how further out your Center Image would be.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this graph that talks about Stage Width and Center Image:


Partly correct  

Door speakers will usually give you the widest soundstage - azimuth angle when you think in 3D

Good read here 

Kelvin


----------



## derickveliz

subwoofery said:


> Partly correct
> 
> Door speakers will usually give you the widest soundstage - azimuth angle when you think in 3D
> 
> Kelvin



Car specific, cross over points, slopes, PLDs and install... you know all that... would be a better way to describe it.


----------



## subwoofery

derickveliz said:


> Car specific, cross over points, slopes, PLDs and install... you know all that... would be a better way to describe it.


Among other things of course  

Kelvin


----------



## sirbOOm

jcollin76 said:


> Rainbow vandy 4's in the pillar, and cal-26ti in the sails of an 08 silverado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but turned out pretty good for my first attempt at glassing. Lol


Can I get some more info on that pillar build? I have a 2011 and want to do similar.


----------



## Golden Ear

Love my CAL-26 tweets! Highly recommend them


----------



## tarantula

still in progress: VW Lupo - Micro Precison 7.28MKIII - HAT L4


----------



## n_olympios

Where are the pics?


----------



## Drummer65

2001 Honda Civic


----------



## Golden Ear

Very nice! Is that a ported enclosure in the door?


----------



## Drummer65

Golden Ear said:


> Very nice! Is that a ported enclosure in the door?


Yup it is


----------



## n_olympios

Work in progress.


----------



## req

Golden Ear said:


> Very nice! Is that a ported enclosure in the door?


a little big, but NICE! dont see that too often


----------



## BowDown

How well does that stage with the drivers more on-axis that close to you? Seems like it would bring the beginning of the stage almost steering wheel distance to you.


----------



## robert_wrath

req said:


> a little big, but NICE! dont see that too often


That's What She Said!
Lol, You walked into this one.


----------



## asawendo

Here is mine:


----------



## n_olympios

BowDown said:


> How well does that stage with the drivers more on-axis that close to you? Seems like it would bring the beginning of the stage almost steering wheel distance to you.


Are you referring to my post? If so, it was just a quick experiment with minimal tuning (aka basic crossover and TA, no eq). 

The shallow dash doesn't help. Obviously the stage width would suffer a bit to the left, but I think it can be rectified with proper tuning. This would be a tweeterless setup, hence the full on-axis driver direction. 

The easiest thing would be to put the mids in the kicks and tweeters up on the dash or in the mirror triangles, but who cares about the easy stuff anyway. Right?


----------



## Golden Ear

asawendo said:


> Here is mine:


HOLY A-PILLARS!!!


----------



## michaelsil1

Golden Ear said:


> HOLY A-PILLARS!!!


They do appear to be huge, probably sounds GOOD!


----------



## BigRed

Show em your a pillars Michael.


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Show em your a pillars Michael.


Thanks for reminding me I can take pictures now, however my car isn't considered pretty!


----------



## Golden Ear

michaelsil1 said:


> Thanks for reminding me I can take pictures now, however my car isn't considered pretty!


Pretty is secondary, sound is primary


----------



## michaelsil1

Golden Ear said:


> Pretty is secondary, sound is primary


True, but this thread is visual and doesn't let you hear the results.


----------



## quietfly

Golden Ear said:


> Pretty is secondary, sound is primary


Thats what meg ryan always said.....


----------



## LBaudio

....so where are the pics,...lolzzz


----------



## tarantula




----------



## oca123

Tarentula: beautiful! Brand/model/specs or any more info you care to share? EDIT: nevermind, its on the previous page.

I can attest that with Michael's car, sound is primary, beauty is secondary, tidiness terciary, and smell... well, I heard he quit smoking, I'm jealous.

Drummer... if you're ever up my way... PM me... I'll buy you a drink if you let me hear those ported XLS door pods....


----------



## DAT

Micro Precison 7.28MKIII - HAT L4
?


----------



## gckless

I can FINALLY add to this thread! Some incredible work in here, mine are merely average. These are flocked. Vifa NE25VTS-04's.


----------



## quietfly

looking good!


----------



## brett

how was the flocking? that's something ive seriously considered due to the odd shape of mine and was hoping that it was relatively easy and looked good afterwards


----------



## Wy2quiet

Those who did wideband installs...did you regret going on or off axis?


----------



## brett

i did mine extremely on-axis, probably more so than most have done til this point. i like it, but it ended up making the final shape really difficult to cover, hence my post above.


----------



## tnbubba

subsc


----------



## ecbmxer

Wy2quiet said:


> Those who did wideband installs...did you regret going on or off axis?


Go on axis or nearly on axis. I had mine on axis, decided I didn't like how much they stuck out and re-did them off axis. Now I'm adding tweeters to help the top end and try and improve dispersion. I may end up rebuilding my pillars to put them back more on axis AND still add tweeters. Test extensively before making a decision!


----------



## Golden Ear

Wy2quiet said:


> Those who did wideband installs...did you regret going on or off axis?


I have AP NZ3s in the corners of the dash aimed at the dome light above the back of the front seats in my 03 Ford f250 and they are great. I think that's considered on-axis but I'm not positive. They play all the way up without a problem.


----------



## Wy2quiet

ecbmxer said:


> Go on axis or nearly on axis. I had mine on axis, decided I didn't like how much they stuck out and re-did them off axis. Now I'm adding tweeters to help the top end and try and improve dispersion. I may end up rebuilding my pillars to put them back more on axis AND still add tweeters. Test extensively before making a decision!


This is essentially what I am worried about. With my setup now, I have them both aimed at opposing rear windows, and I find it is almost impossible to get a good soundstage because of the axis difference between the two and beaming. Thanks for input.

Golden, do you run tweets also though?


----------



## Golden Ear

No tweets, just the a/at that comes with them. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Wy2quiet

I am now pretty sold on the Alpair 6P's. They seem to be plain wicked drivers, and for the same price as the FR89's I get 2 db more sensitivity and a better built driver. Will need to be a bit larger, but that is no problem.


----------



## gckless

brett said:


> how was the flocking? that's something ive seriously considered due to the odd shape of mine and was hoping that it was relatively easy and looked good afterwards


I like the way it looks. The flock material I used was a bit harder, somewhere between sandpaper and suede. It's not super durable, I wouldn't put it somewhere that would get grabbed or rubbed a lot, but it's really easy to do the way I did it. Small build log with a couple different discussion points:

A Pillars - Flocked!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/fabrication-tools-tricks-trade/148568-pillars-flocked.html


----------



## dgr932

2005 Ford Explorer H.A.T. Legatia L3se tweeterless


----------



## jowens500




----------



## claytonzmvox

Top!!!!!


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

dgr932 said:


> 2005 Ford Explorer H.A.T. Legatia L3se tweeterless


Man, I wish I had the room in my legacy for a set of wide bands

Lookin good!


----------



## jamiebosco

jowens500 said:


>


Love it,well done!!!

Please tell me you have Elate 9's in the kicks/doors? That's my dream setup


----------



## jowens500

jamiebosco said:


> Love it,well done!!!
> 
> Please tell me you have Elate 9's in the kicks/doors? That's my dream setup


He has Fatal Pro 10" in the doors.


----------



## quietfly

dgr932 said:


> 2005 Ford Explorer H.A.T. Legatia L3se tweeterless


 Are those vented to the dash? and what are you crossing them over at?


----------



## stolis

3 way hertz from energy series mids and tweet in my face...



















Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamiebosco

jowens500 said:


> He has Fatal Pro 10" in the doors.


Hot damn...even better!


----------



## jowens500

jamiebosco said:


> Hot damn...even better!


Yeah, it's pretty crazy.


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


>


Damn! I like that... pretty nice. 

Jason, I think you have more pics of my car than I do. :laugh:


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> Damn! I like that... pretty nice.
> 
> Jason, I think you have more pics of my car than I do. :laugh:


It doesn't hurt that we built it......


----------



## The real Subzero

Here is mine. I suck at wrapping. might pay for stiched wrapp later but for now this will have to do.


----------



## dgr932

Dgr932 likes!


----------



## dgr932

Dgr932 likes!


----------



## robdridan

How do the krx3 sound on axis like that. I'm going to install the same. I assume you used the factory focal pods?


----------



## The real Subzero

robdridan said:


> How do the krx3 sound on axis like that. I'm going to install the same. I assume you used the factory focal pods?


Actually, they are 30 degrees off. I wanted to get the flattest response. According to Focal, the TN53 tweet has the flattest response off axis. The passenger side is closer to on axis, but the PLD plays a part. so at the ears it is good. The krx woofers are in stock door location. and the doors are heavily treated with deadener, absorbtion foam, and reinforced with heavy gauge galvanized sheet metal coverd in deadener. Almost sealed, but the window opening. I did not use the pods. I fabricated my a-pillars with fiberglass


----------



## 07azhhr

The real Subzero said:


> Actually, they are 30 degrees off. I wanted to get the flattest response. According to Focal, the TN53 tweet has the flattest response off axis. The passenger side is closer to on axis, but the PLD plays a part. so at the ears it is good. The krx woofers are in stock door location. and the doors are heavily treated with deadener, absorbtion foam, and reinforced with heavy gauge galvanized sheet metal coverd in deadener. Almost sealed, but the window opening. I did not use the pods. I fabricated my a-pillars with fiberglass


I see you flipped your mr's and tw's positions.


----------



## robdridan

So what speakers are under dash?


----------



## oilman

The real Subzero said:


> Here is mine. I suck at wrapping. might pay for stiched wrapp later but for now this will have to do.


That's cool and outside the box. I've heard the MB positioned towards the floor mat area and it had a deep stage. Is your stage deeper in comparison to how you had it before?


----------



## 07azhhr

robdridan said:


> So what speakers are under dash?





oilman said:


> That's cool and outside the box. I've heard the MB positioned towards the floor mat area and it had a deep stage. Is your stage deeper in comparison to how you had it before?


 
Those are Focal 5" subs that he has under the dash. He still has his KRX 6.5" midbasses in the factory door locations. He is using the 5's for up front bass along with a Focal 11" (I think that is it's size) sub in the factory locaton in the left rear of the hatch area.


----------



## Niebur3

The real Subzero said:


>


How much airspace? I am assuming sealed?


----------



## The real Subzero

robdridan said:


> So what speakers are under dash?


Focal 5WS



oilman said:


> That's cool and outside the box. I've heard the MB positioned towards the floor mat area and it had a deep stage. Is your stage deeper in comparison to how you had it before?


Placing the 5ws subs under the dash moved the image forward and in harmony. It has a Natural feel.



07azhhr said:


> Those are Focal 5" subs that he has under the dash. He still has his KRX 6.5" midbasses in the factory door locations. He is using the 5's for up front bass along with a Focal 11" (I think that is it's size) sub in the factory locaton in the left rear of the hatch area.


Correct, the KRX3way plays 120hz up to 20Khz. The 5ws plays 50hz to 100hz, the KX27 plays 50 down to 25hz. all crossed at 12db.



Niebur3 said:


> How much airspace? I am assuming sealed?


yes, both pods are sealed. about .35 per midbass.


----------



## fosgate3

that's a beautiful set up and gives me some ideas. 


i was wondering... in places where you have to get your vehicles inspected yearly, has anyone ever had a problem getting a proper inspection due to someone thinking that the a-pillars block the driver's view?


----------



## mojozoom

The real Subzero said:


>


Is that a pair of F540 amps and an M1000? Cripes!


----------



## oca123

fosgate3 said:


> that's a beautiful set up and gives me some ideas.
> 
> 
> i was wondering... in places where you have to get your vehicles inspected yearly, has anyone ever had a problem getting a proper inspection due to someone thinking that the a-pillars block the driver's view?


Due to poor visibility none of us survived long enough to need an inspection.


----------



## michaelsil1

oca123 said:


> Due to poor visibility none of us survived long enough to need an inspection.


----------



## The real Subzero

mojozoom said:


> Is that a pair of F540 amps and an M1000? Cripes!


yes sir.


----------



## oca123

mojozoom said:


> Is that a pair of F540 amps and an M1000? Cripes!


How were those boxes made?

And Michael, what's up man!! Nice picture of your windshield! LOL!


----------



## fosgate3

oca123 said:


> Due to poor visibility none of us survived long enough to need an inspection.


LOL!


----------



## michaelsil1

oca123 said:


> How were those boxes made?
> 
> And Michael, what's up man!! Nice picture of your windshield! LOL!


I knew some of you would know that's my windshield. :blush:


----------



## n_olympios

Here's my windshield a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rudyfendi

tweet & midr: Micro Precision Z series 
roughly 1.8 cu ft for midr enclosures


----------



## LBaudio

1.8 cuft....must be a mistake, maybe 1.8 liter?

Very nice shape of the pod, very nice speaker set


----------



## Golden Ear

Those ARE very nice. What size midrange is that, 4"? Any idea how low it'll play?


----------



## jhnkvn

rudyfendi said:


> tweet & midr: Micro Precision Z series
> roughly 1.8 cu ft for midr enclosures


Very nice documentation. I presume as it shows the 4cm-rule, this is a build documentation for EMMA Asia rules.

As that's a pair of Micro-Precision Z series, those are 4" midrange drivers. However, I see you maximized the enclosure there. Great drivers! :laugh:


----------



## rudyfendi

> 1.8 cuft....must be a mistake, maybe 1.8 liter?
> 
> Very nice shape of the pod, very nice speaker set


Thanks LBaudio, youre correct. It should be 1.8lt



> Those ARE very nice. What size midrange is that, 4"? Any idea how low it'll play?


Hi Golden Ear, size of midr close to 4.7" (120mm). Fs is about 70hz, so these should play well 250hz HPF 12db slope with 1lt sealed enclosures


Hi jhnkvn, you are right on 4cm rule, meticulous :thumbsup:
These are part of build process doc prepared for emma master class. Do u compete under emma rules as well?


----------



## asawendo

Hi Rudy, that's great installation and also interesting documentation for competition rules. 

Way to go My Bro! Goodluck!


----------



## Golden Ear

rudyfendi said:


> Thanks LBaudio, youre correct. It should be 1.8lt
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Golden Ear, size of midr close to 4.7" (120mm). Fs is about 70hz, so these should play well 250hz HPF 12db slope with 1lt sealed enclosures


With an fs around 70hz couldn't you cross them lower than 250 and bring your stage even higher?


----------



## rudyfendi

asawendo said:


> Hi Rudy, that's great installation and also interesting documentation for competition rules.
> 
> Way to go My Bro! Goodluck!


Thank you suhu wendo, all credit goes to revealing sound team.



Golden Ear said:


> With an fs around 70hz couldn't you cross them lower than 250 and bring your stage even higher?


Cant cross them below 250, DSP limitation (Pioneer ODR)
But quite happy with midbass integration (legatia L8v2) @250hz 24db slope, same speed and effortless sounds bring out the fundamental freq with authority to the stage.


----------



## asawendo

You are using diffraction less encolsure for your midrange and tweeter Rudy, I should listen to your car! I'm very interested.


----------



## rugdnit

Morel's FB page had a cool install in a VW TDi wagon. I really liked the shape / design of the pillars. Not sure how firing the midrange up into the windshield works. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## coolmind

Neo3Pdr and Eton A1 160 6,5" midbass


----------



## tbrek

A-pillars with Brax 3.1 and Nox20


----------



## n_olympios

How do you like that Matrix midrange?

How much space do you have behind it?


----------



## tbrek

about 0.5l.
Interested combination , right now in active mode, but passive x-over is in progress


----------



## jhnkvn

rudyfendi said:


> Hi jhnkvn, you are right on 4cm rule, meticulous :thumbsup:
> These are part of build process doc prepared for emma master class. Do u compete under emma rules as well?


Well, I know a lot of people waiting for me to join our local EMMA scene :laugh: but I'm more interested in simply enjoying my music and doing theories on my head rather than actually competing.

Then again, I probably would try this year given that my rebuild's nearly done (my B&W midrange's taking its time.. it's already 2 months :mean. I'll probably compete in EMMA Advanced Unlimited in the Asia Finals under the Philippine banner if ever :surprised:

Those are great speakers by the way. I've heard the entire Micro-P lineup from 3, 5, 7, Z, and even Z-Studios and the sweet spot for me has to be their Z. In case you're wondering, I can't justify the price increase of the Zs to the Z-Studios. It's too huge. Man.. I should line Indonesia up as my next tourist destination. Looks like the car audio scene there is growing exponentially according to EMMA organizers.


----------



## mrstangerbanger

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrstangerbanger

Double posted lol 


Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin

papasin said:


> Audible Physics Nz3-A/AT combo with the magic of jtaudioacc


Not to be outdone, my wife decided to get JT to build some pillars into her car as well .


----------



## james2266

Now that is a bold statement. Don't you see a problem with this tho? Your wife has bigger midranges than you:laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

Is that a concentric? What drivers are they?
As usual, damn fine work by JT!


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> Is that a concentric? What drivers are they?
> As usual, damn fine work by JT!


Illusion Audio Carbon C5 CX


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Illusion Audio Carbon C5 CX


Will I get to see the Smart tomorrow?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Will I get to see the Smart tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


i just saw it.


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> i just saw it.


You up here JT?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You up here JT?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


nope, maybe tomorrow, and i'll be hungry.


----------



## falstaff

Those look nice , but gawd there must be some blind spots with those things.


----------



## papasin

falstaff said:


> Those look nice , but gawd there must be some blind spots with those things.


They are actually not bad. The dash is low in this car and you sit high enough above them that they are not as obtrusive as you may think. I've actually sat in other vehicles with "pod" builds with 3s that obstruct a lot more.


----------



## HondAudio

papasin said:


> Not to be outdone, my wife decided to get JT to build some pillars into her car as well .


JT: are you going to make some pillars like this for the xB?


----------



## hankbot

Mine = Not as nice as his ^

But my first attempt, so I'm pleased anyway.


----------



## rdlhifi

I really enjoyed this thread! I hope someone starts posting one (similar to this) with great sized midwoofers in the doors...would be great...


----------



## Installer Josh

Mine are already on this forum in a build thread but I'll post then here to help keep the flame alive


----------



## brett

love that install! that is noticeable, but not obnoxious. fairly unobtrusive and blends nicely with the interior


----------



## Neil_J

Hi guys, can I play?


----------



## Mindcrime




----------



## Golden Ear

Those ^^ look great, guys!


----------



## captainobvious

Nice work Neil!


----------



## Mike Bober

Here is my first attemp at any custom parts for my 2011 Camaro SS.


----------



## Serieus

wow, neil, those look great! i think you had the tweeters just in the metal pods on the pillars at the meet when i listened to your car, it certainly didn't look bad but i really like the pillars now.


----------



## bkjay

Great work man. BTW are you going to watch Elyria vs Shaker tonight on STO


----------



## Mike Bober

bkjay said:


> Great work man. BTW are you going to watch Elyria vs Shaker tonight on STO


Thanks. I didnt know it was on tv, but since i do i will go watch it for sure!


----------



## seeguhl

very clean install.


----------



## jhmeg2

Looking great yall. very impressive.


----------



## LBaudio

friend's pillars, unusuall install, but works very well, one of the best analog sq car audio systems I ever heard, and I heard quite a few.


----------



## Darth SQ

LBaudio said:


>


Oooh!
I spy a PPI DCX-1000 controller! 


Nice. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tintbox

Definitely different. I dig it!


----------



## LBaudio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oooh!
> I spy a PPI DCX-1000 controller!
> 
> 
> Nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


he also have two DM 2350, one 650 with the same heatsink as art series but in black color and one ORION hcca 2100. Unfortunately he sold Nak cd700. 

I inspected your reply


----------



## HondAudio

LBaudio said:


> friend's pillars, unusuall install, but works very well, one of the best analog sq car audio systems I ever heard, and I heard quite a few.


What's the thought process behind how those midranges are aimed? It looks nuts, but if it works... I want to know why


----------



## HondAudio

LBaudio said:


> friend's pillars, unusuall install, but works very well, one of the best analog sq car audio systems I ever heard, and I heard quite a few.


What's the thought process behind how those midranges are aimed? It looks nuts, but if it works... I want to know why


----------



## SkizeR

LBaudio said:


> friend's pillars, unusuall install, but works very well, one of the best analog sq car audio systems I ever heard, and I heard quite a few.



how do the tweeters sound? i cant wait till i get mine installed


----------



## LBaudio

tweets sounds very smooth and rich in detail. Mids are 
100% off axis and uses windshield as reflector....soundstage is very wide and homogen..


----------



## Darth SQ

LBaudio said:


> tweets sounds very smooth and rich in detail. Mids are
> 100% off axis and uses windshield as reflector....soundstage is very wide and homogen..


Homogen?
Where's homogen on the score sheet?
I knew I was missing something in my tuning.....:mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Neil_J

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Homogen?
> Where's homogen on the score sheet?
> I knew I was missing something in my tuning.....:mean:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Lol


----------



## avanti1960

Neil_J said:


> Hi guys, can I play?


nice work blending in with your car's theme. the tweeter so far in front of the midrange looks extremely awkward.


----------



## Neil_J

avanti1960 said:


> nice work blending in with your car's theme. the tweeter so far in front of the midrange looks extremely awkward.


Um, thanks? Doesn't look awkward to me, which is all that matters I guess. It sounds great and IMO doesn't look a tenth as bad as some other pillars I've seen. I would have had to cut metal to get the tweets recessed back any further, which I wasn't going to do.


----------



## subwoofery

Strange... Never noticed before but Minis have no sail panel... 

Kelvin


----------



## Neil_J

subwoofery said:


> Strange... Never noticed before but Minis have no sail panel...
> 
> Kelvin


I believe the 1st gen minis had sail panels (pre 2007).


----------



## Alex84

Here's my contribution for this topic.

Chevrolet Corsa 2012

L3SE + SS D3004-602000


----------



## robdridan

Nice job. Do you have any build photos of the a pillars in the corsa?


----------



## Kriszilla

Alex84 said:


> Here's my contribution for this topic.
> 
> Chevrolet Corsa 2012
> 
> L3SE + SS D3004-602000


Sexy, and an excellent choice of speakers, if I do say so myself. 

Pssst... Add these to finish the look on your 3004's: M3 Hex Head Screw for Small Illuminator Tweeters


----------



## tarantula

work in progress


----------



## james2266

What did you finish those Corsica pillars with or is that just paint? Looks very nice. Makes me want to redo mine. I like that almost waveguide look on the tweeter.


----------



## Alex84

robdridan said:


> Nice job. Do you have any build photos of the a pillars in the corsa?


Yes I do

Take a look at the post again


----------



## Alex84

Kriszilla said:


> Sexy, and an excellent choice of speakers, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Pssst... Add these to finish the look on your 3004's: M3 Hex Head Screw for Small Illuminator Tweeters


Thx, and about the screws, I can't see any reason for this because they are hidden now


----------



## Alex84

james2266 said:


> What did you finish those Corsica pillars with or is that just paint? Looks very nice. Makes me want to redo mine. I like that almost waveguide look on the tweeter.


It´s not paint, it´s a kind of tissue, little hard to work with, though


----------



## dallasneon

Alex84 said:


> It´s not paint, it´s a kind of tissue, little hard to work with, though


Do you know the product name? The finish really is very nice.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

dallasneon said:


> Do you know the product name? The finish really is very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Yes, I am curious of this as well. Wonder if it is available locally to try out.


----------



## LBaudio

Itlooks like Flok


----------



## Alex84

LBaudio said:


> Itlooks like Flok


Actually the tissue name, at least here in Brazil, it's flocked. Very simmilar to the ones used on car roofs these days. Also simmilar to a velvet, but very thin. 

It's important not to confuse with flocking, the technique that uses a flok gun and glue to finish a plastic part.


----------



## WrenchGuy

you guys make me feel I havent been crafty enough lol


----------



## WrenchGuy

Im still tinkering


----------



## Golden Ear

Not bad, Wrenchguy. Are those CDTs? Are they widebanders or are there tweets somewhere?


----------



## WrenchGuy

Golden Ear said:


> Not bad, Wrenchguy. Are those CDTs? Are they widebanders or are there tweets somewhere?


Thanks

I'm still moving teeets around and finishing their pods up lol


----------



## xxx_busa

ahh.......


----------



## claytonzmvox

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## UNFORGIVEN

anyone here willing to do my pillars?


----------



## captainobvious

UNFORGIVEN said:


> anyone here willing to do my pillars?


You're fortunate in that you have some of the best installers out there on the west coast 

Get Joey or JT to do it and you'll be a happy man


----------



## Golden Ear

captainobvious said:


> You're fortunate in that you have some of the best installers out there on the west coast
> 
> Get Joey or JT to do it and you'll be a happy man


I agree with the Cpt. Bing & Joey did my dash pods and I've seen JT's work on Papasin's cars. Either way you can't lose.


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> I've seen JT's work on Papasin's cars. Either way you can't lose.


Post #966 shows both the pillars in the Civic (mine) and the Smart (the Mrs.).

Can't get enough of JT's work, so what the heck, asked him to help with a third pair - our minivan.


----------



## captainobvious

Richard, you lucky duck! JT is an a-pillar magician.


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> Richard, you lucky duck! JT is an a-pillar magician.


Duck, no. I did go to college quite a few years back in SoCal so maybe a Bruin? 

But yes sir, JT is an a-pillar, kick panel, fabricator extraordinaire. I can't wait for his next trick (hint, hint).


----------



## ecbmxer

Those pillars look awesome! Flocked?


----------



## james2266

I would say suede by the look of them. Maybe I can twist JT's arm to do mine when I am down there in March. Hmm...


----------



## papasin

Suede, yes.


----------



## james2266

papasin said:


> Suede, yes.


BTW, do you know specifically what type of suede he used on them? I might actually attempt it myself and want to make sure to get the easiest stuff to work with. 

Also, the Papasin residence is most definitely on my list of places to visit in March too just FYI


----------



## papasin

james2266 said:


> BTW, do you know specifically what type of suede he used on them? I might actually attempt it myself and want to make sure to get the easiest stuff to work with.
> 
> Also, the Papasin residence is most definitely on my list of places to visit in March too just FYI


Street suede from Keyston Brothers. I live about 20 mins from SiS, and usually frequent JT's meets, so you don't need to look far.


----------



## james2266

papasin said:


> Street suede from Keyston Brothers. I live about 20 mins from SiS, and usually frequent JT's meets, so you don't need to look far.


Good to hear and thanks for the info. I am pretty sure I will meet both JT and definitely Bing and Joey in person one way or the other. All three have helped me in the past with various questions and such. I want to hear those C12xl's of yours in person too to find out if they are more to my liking than my Ultimo 12. If they are they will likely be far down my list still due to cost and moreso the fact that the Ultimo is the one driver in my ride I am fairly happy with and don't want to rip out from time to time:laugh: Well, I guess I am as happy with my Scan tweets too


----------



## jtaudioacc

papasin said:


> Post #966 shows both the pillars in the Civic (mine) and the Smart (the Mrs.).
> 
> Can't get enough of JT's work, so what the heck, asked him to help with a third pair - our minivan.



let's not forget Jazzi started those, i just did all the peon work and covered them.


----------



## Dimitris




----------



## Golden Ear

Wow, very nice Dimitris!


----------



## james2266

Golden Ear said:


> Wow, very nice Dimitris!


I totally concur. Has me thinking about redoing mine for a similar arrangement but then I remembered how much work it was to get to where I ended up last time.:laugh: Still need to get mine finished up and covered. Too bad it is about -40 C here now.  Very nice choice of equipment too.


----------



## Dimitris

Golden Ear said:


> Wow, very nice Dimitris!


Thanx my friend.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Something a little different...don't think I posted them in this thread yet. This is one of only 10 sets of Shok Industries pods ever made for Focal TBe tweeters and one of only 2 sets in the US as far as I know. I wasn't sure how they would work out but they were too cool to not take a chance with...and they wound up working out fantastically


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> Something a little different...don't think I posted them in this thread yet. This is one of only 10 sets of Shok Industries pods ever made for Focal TBe tweeters and one of only 2 sets in the US as far as I know. I wasn't sure how they would work out but they were too cool to not take a chance with...and they wound up working out fantastically


I was thinking I've seen that before.


----------



## PsyCLown

WOW!

Errm, how... lol.

Seriously though, how do you guys manage that? A-pillars do not have random shapes protruding out of them which just happen to be the right size for tweeters and mids...
So how do you guys manage this?

Some really nice stuff!!


----------



## pocket5s

check out the build logs section. quite a few there.


----------



## monty9991

HI, 
Check out my work on the A-Pillar. Tweeter are planed in Aluminium Swivel pods. 
Also recently I got a 3D printer for myself and printed midrange's grill.


----------



## pocket5s

monty9991 said:


> Also recently I got a 3D printer for myself and printed midrange's grill.


Now that's just bragging... 

wish I had one!


----------



## SkizeR

i can finally add to this thread..


----------



## n_olympios

Great job and good work on the 3D printing! 

Next time you build a grill though, don't make it as thick in the middle.


----------



## monty9991

Thanks.. sure will keep that in mind for next time..


----------



## Garticus

UNBROKEN said:


> Something a little different...don't think I posted them in this thread yet. This is one of only 10 sets of Shok Industries pods ever made for Focal TBe tweeters and one of only 2 sets in the US as far as I know. I wasn't sure how they would work out but they were too cool to not take a chance with...and they wound up working out fantastically


That's awesome!!!


----------



## Garticus

I installed mine here (didn't want to color match them to the A-pillars). 
Infinity's in my Infiniti.


----------



## falstaff

monty9991 said:


> HI,
> Check out my work on the A-Pillar. Tweeter are planed in Aluminium Swivel pods.
> Also recently I got a 3D printer for myself and printed midrange's grill.


What printer did you purchase? Did you scan the opening or just start from the ground up?


----------



## monty9991

falstaff said:


> What printer did you purchase? Did you scan the opening or just start from the ground up?


I bought a DIY kit form this guy Evotek Graber i3 | Evotek Robotics 
I am yet to built or get a 3d scanner but for this grill I drew it from the scratch. Used Solid Works for drawing.


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> Richard, you lucky duck! JT is an a-pillar magician.


Yep.


----------



## james2266

papasin said:


> Yep.


So this is the big secret then? Very nice job and I look forward to hearing them in March. I gotta ask tho, how did he hide the mounting tabs on these things?


----------



## papasin

james2266 said:


> So this is the big secret then? Very nice job and I look forward to hearing them in March. I gotta ask tho, how did he hide the mounting tabs on these things?


Secret? Nah, more like me undecided which direction to go. 

They are mounted from the back.


----------



## james2266

Ah, I see. I thought that but didn't think the driver would be that flush with the front. I think I know how he did it tho. He probably rabbeted it from the back side instead of the front like I did. Very nice design and looks really sharp. I bet it sounds even better than it looks tho. The video I am sure did not do justice. I have been curious of the c3 that's supposed to be coming. Do you have any info by chance?


----------



## Golden Ear

Beautiful job on those pillars!


----------



## brett

that looks like a jt piece! didn't you have the nz3's in there before?


----------



## papasin

brett said:


> that looks like a jt piece! didn't you have the nz3's in there before?


Yep. Also tried the RAMs. Both very good.

But ultimately, I blame it on MrsPapasin's car.  :laugh:


----------



## brett

well, between the 3 setups, do you prefer the current? not looking to hijack/derail the thread, but i'm interested in your opinions of the three setups?

they look fantastic, btw!


----------



## papasin

brett said:


> well, between the 3 setups, do you prefer the current? not looking to hijack/derail the thread, but i'm interested in your opinions of the three setups?
> 
> they look fantastic, btw!



Ask the question on my build thread, and I'll answer tonight or tomorrow. Headed out to take MrsPapasin to a concert, considering what day it is.


----------



## canuck

still need to flock and make a sphere for the tweet. happy with placement took about 4 tries. they merge at ur right ear. still need to eq once finishing treatments are done


----------



## jtaudioacc




----------



## HiloDB1

Nothing special still need to texture and color match.


----------



## islandman

this is my current a pillar setup. L4 built in with L1s tucked away in the sail panels...apologies for the pic quality.











^^these are what I had before. morel 5" ovation point sources.


----------



## Bluenote

Nice! You have another pic showing both Morels?


----------



## The Performer

Just a teaser of what I've been up to... Build coming soon. 

http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140306_235058.jpg

http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140306_235115.jpg

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAGGS

The Performer said:


> Just a teaser of what I've been up to... Build coming soon.
> 
> http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140306_235058.jpg
> 
> http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140306_235115.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


NIIIIICE! 
Very nice.
I got me a set of those. Grinding my teeth, waiting for winter to mercifully end, so I can get started doing the exact same thing. 
Still not sure If they will fit, we shall see.
Waiting for thread so I can see the back side of them, and what they go in. 
And anymore work, of that high a quality.


----------



## The real Subzero




----------



## 07azhhr

The real Subzero said:


>


 
Very nice work there Brian. Interesting choice of angle. How are they working out like this compared to your previous placement?


----------



## 07azhhr

jtaudioacc said:


>



As usual, nice work there John.

Are those Phass tweets?


----------



## The real Subzero

07azhhr said:


> Very nice work there Brian. Interesting choice of angle. How are they working out like this compared to your previous placement?


Sound is more focused. I have a MS8 I need to install. Can't wait.


----------



## 5659leo

installing the holder to the pillar..


----------



## teldzc1

That is awesome. Where did you get that mounting kit? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ

teldzc1 said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get that mounting kit?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


X2........?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Im curious what ^ that swivel mount is too.


----------



## almatias

midrange DLS iridium 3"
tw diamond hex


----------



## mikechec9

Beautifully done. Reminds me of a IR-3 pillar I tried in my expedition back when. Needless to say it didn't turn out nearly as nice.


----------



## 5659leo

i had it custom made for scan 29's 6 mounting holes tweeter. material is 6061-t6 aluminum.


----------



## Coppertone

Very nice, looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Yepvegas

Where did u get the sound observation pad on the dash? Does it work?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yepvegas

What is on the center of the dash? Does it work if so where can I purchased one?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer

Few pics of my newly built pillars.

http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140415_002902.jpg
http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140415_002836.jpg

I mainly snapped these pics of the new tint I put on the windshield. Gotz 80% ceramic so I can show this summer who's boss. 

If anyone is gonna make our car show in June holler at me and check out how this tint works. I'll have it on my truck and the misses tc. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5659leo

it's the crescendo sound diffuser i had a friend sent from indonesia. it does change the contour of the sound on the stage depending on how you place it.

Audio Plus Online | Business With Passion brand


----------



## 5659leo

teldzc1 said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get that mounting kit?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


this is the mounting process. a risky job that requires drilling into the pillar for one of the rivet nut. the mounting kit came with the swivel bolt only. i have to make a bracket to hold it.


----------



## 5659leo

Yepvegas said:


> Where did u get the sound observation pad on the dash? Does it work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


got this from indonesia. it does change the contour of the sound.. this is my another car with the diffuser on.. 2 pcs connected


----------



## bushroot

Hi-Vi D5.8's and Vifa ring radiator.


----------



## dallasneon

bushroot said:


> Hi-Vi D5.8's and Vifa ring radiator.


Wow! Go big or go home! Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## emilime75

You have a build thread? Would like to ask some questions but don't want to do it here.


The Performer said:


> Few pics of my newly built pillars.
> 
> http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140415_002902.jpg
> http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/new pillars/20140415_002836.jpg
> 
> I mainly snapped these pics of the new tint I put on the windshield. Gotz 80% ceramic so I can show this summer who's boss.
> 
> If anyone is gonna make our car show in June holler at me and check out how this tint works. I'll have it on my truck and the misses tc.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLEclipse

Here's a work in progress. The entire dash is being redone, so it's a little rough for now. I guess these are hybrid pillar/dash pods; I'm using Faital 3fe22s and Vifa DQ25s (which are not connected for now).


----------



## The real Subzero

07azhhr said:


> Very nice work there Brian. Interesting choice of angle. How are they working out like this compared to your previous placement?





The real Subzero said:


> Sound is more focused. I have a MS8 I need to install. Can't wait.


almost done. Sounds sweet!


----------



## req

SPLEclipse said:


> Here's a work in progress. The entire dash is being redone, so it's a little rough for now. I guess these are hybrid pillar/dash pods; I'm using Faital 3fe22s and Vifa DQ25s (which are not connected for now).


very cool. i like how you squeezed them into the corner. let us know how you like the fatial pro drivers. they are so dang small, and perform so well.

i wish the mounting basket was a little more conventional - but what can ya do.


----------



## 2fnloud

My Stealth passenger A-pillar


----------



## austriuz

there is mine a-pillars, VifaXT19 (Alpine spx) and Dayton RS100-4


----------



## 2fnloud

austriuz said:


> there is mine a-pillars, VifaXT19 (Alpine spx) and Dayton RS100-4


Is that vinyl wrapped?


----------



## austriuz

it's leatherette


----------



## 2fnloud

austriuz said:


> it's leatherette


link to the product?


----------



## 2fnloud

I would love to know how you got it to mold to such a complex shape. I have my Driver's A-Pillar done now and I had to settle with seams:





































Not that this looks bad, just would of wanted seamless


----------



## austriuz

2fnloud said:


> link to the product?


DIRBTIN
I bought here and here it is


----------



## austriuz

2fnloud said:


> I would love to know how you got it to mold to such a complex shape. I have my Driver's A-Pillar done now and I had to settle with seams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that this looks bad, just would of wanted seamless


it certainly was not easy, but here are a few junctions as they are less visible places, there are som defects too
I did it the first time with leatherete
p.s. sory for my eglish


----------



## Woosey

2fnloud said:


> I would love to know how you got it to mold to such a complex shape. I have my Driver's A-Pillar done now and I had to settle with seams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that this looks bad, just would of wanted seamless


look for bi-elastic fake leather.. it stretches both ways.. I did a more than a half sphere with that stuff... tight...


----------



## austriuz

I had two types of fake leather, this more elastic, but the other could be separated from the skin tissue, then it becomes thinner and more elastic, but more sensitive to violations 
your article seem to be very good and I would also


----------



## 2fnloud

English, is fine enough to get the important points of your posts, thanks for sharing, I am ok with how mine turned out. Thanks for sharing,

/hijack


----------



## austriuz

2fnloud said:


> English, is fine enough to get the important points of your posts, thanks for sharing, I am ok with how mine turned out. Thanks for sharing,
> 
> /hijack


thankyou 
there is a bit more info about my a-pillars 
DIY Audio Projektai • GOLF 4 podiumai trijuostei


----------



## almatias




----------



## quietfly

almatias said:


>


Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## reno.sa

stereo_luver said:


> Kinda hard to drive with the steering wheel on the wrong side????
> 
> Chuck


It's actually on the RIGHT side......lol


----------



## james2266

Ok, just updated my pillars today. Here is the new version in a more color matching fashion. Oh and now with grills.


----------



## teldzc1

James2266 - very nice! What speakers are those?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

teldzc1 said:


> James2266 - very nice! What speakers are those?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's all in my sig but for quick ref. apillars are housing Scanspeak D3004 tweeters and Audible Physics AR3/a. Absolutely beautiful sounding combo.


----------



## Joenaz2003

These are mine. Not as stealth as the others. I built them after reading the speaker diffraction thread. They sound real good but aren't 100% finished cause I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them yet.


----------



## james2266

Joenaz2003 said:


> These are mine. Not as stealth as the others. I built them after reading the speaker diffraction thread. They sound real good but aren't 100% finished cause I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them yet.


very interesting. Is that a couple eyeballs on your dash or are those tweeters. :laugh: Does the midrange suffer from lack of low midrange due to lack of enclosure volume at all?


----------



## Joenaz2003

I was actually thinking about painting the mid spheres tan and putting nipples o them lol.

The mids and highs actually sound real good to everyone that has heard them. None were car audio enthusiasts though. Nice and clear even at loud volumes and don't distort. The spheres were made from 5 1/2" Styrofoam balls. The tweeters are 1 1/2" wood balls. The mids are crossed from 400Hz-4k and tweeters are 4k up. I'm going to eventually try some stuffing in them to see if and how the sound changes. What I'm lacking is mid-base but I'm working on my doors.


----------



## teldzc1

James2266 - Thanks! Can't see sigs in Tapatalk.

Joenaz2003 - What mids are those? I want to do mine too but ring to figure out what size I can tolerate on my dash. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joenaz2003

teldzc1 said:


> James2266 - Thanks! Can't see sigs in Tapatalk.
> 
> Joenaz2003 - What mids are those? I want to do mine too but ring to figure out what size I can tolerate on my dash.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


They are JL C5-400s. I brought the mounting ring to the craft store and held it up to all the foam balls they had. I may have been better off with the 6" to accommodate the grill ring but thought they would be even more of an eyesore sitting on the dash. If I keep them Ill most likely just use grill cloth before I wrap them in vinyl or paint them.


----------



## defro13

here are some pillars weve done


----------



## palldat




----------



## papasin

palldat said:


>


Hey, I think I know who took that picture.  :laugh:

Nice pillars Paul!


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> Hey, I think I know who took that picture.  :laugh:
> 
> Nice pillars Paul!


Thanks to Linda for capturing them. Happy 4th to you and the family.


----------



## Tweeky

Joenaz2003 said:


> These are mine. Not as stealth as the others. I built them after reading the speaker diffraction thread. They sound real good but aren't 100% finished cause I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them yet.


Georgeous!!!



I am curious as to why you didn't use black screws for those mids though, but I'm an anal nit-picker!

Here's another idea...


----------



## Joenaz2003

It kills me too. The screws are temp. You cant really tell from the picture but the threaded rods are a bit too short so they pull on the a pillar trim. You can see it from the windshield side.

The threaded rod is inside some pex tubing which acts as a nut on the outer side off the trim cover and sphere. I had to use pliers to thread on then covered it with heat shrink to make it black. I have to keep taking the speakers out and extending it little by little till the trim sits right. I didn't want to kill or chip the black screw heads constantly pulling the speakers out. Once they are the proper length and sitting right then new covers for the rods will be put on, spheres wrapped in vinyl and the black screws and some grills will be put on. It just sucks so bad to deal with it that I do it once then say that's good for now. Drive around and hate it then mess with it again a week or 2 later lol.


----------



## Silver-n-black

Glad I found this thread as i'm in the process of redoing my A-pillars.


----------



## Tweeky

Silver-n-black said:


> Glad I found this thread as i'm in the process of redoing my A-pillars.


Yeah, me too.

I had them previously in my Tacoma but wanted to go back to stealth.

Now I've changed my mind again since I just received my JBL MS-62's. The extra 8 inch increase over the door locations_has_ to improve staging.

This obsession is wearing me out.


----------



## Babs

I have to agree.. These are killer! :beerchug:
Joenaz2003, did you do a build write up on this by chance? I'm fascinated.



Joenaz2003 said:


>


----------



## Joenaz2003

Babs said:


> I have to agree.. These are killer! :beerchug:
> Joenaz2003, did you do a build write up on this by chance? I'm fascinated.


Thanks man. Much appreciated. I'm happy with them especially since it was my first try. Now if I can get everyone that gets in the car from saying "are those speakers" then turning them after I spend an hour lining them up with a laser it would be awesome lol. I actually leave the masking tape with the centered X on my headliner now.

They are in my build log I started building them on page 1 in post 8 I'm going to try to link it but if it doesn't work the links in my sig. It's kind of mixed in a little with all the other stuff.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...11-99-trans-am-my-1st-real-audio-install.html


----------



## edouble101

Joenaz2003 said:


> Thanks man. Much appreciated. I'm happy with them especially since it was my first try. Now if I can get everyone that gets in the car from saying "are those speakers" then turning them after I spend an hour lining them up with a laser it would be awesome lol. I actually leave the masking tape with the centered X on my headliner now.
> 
> They are in my build log I started building them on page 1 in post 8 I'm going to try to link it but if it doesn't work the links in my sig. It's kind of mixed in a little with all the other stuff.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...11-99-trans-am-my-1st-real-audio-install.html


Maybe you need a "DO NOT TOUCH" sign. Lol

Those actually look really good. I would finish them in vinyl to match the interior.


----------



## Joenaz2003

edouble101 said:


> Maybe you need a "DO NOT TOUCH" sign. Lol
> 
> Those actually look really good. I would finish them in vinyl to match the interior.


Thanks man. That would make them want to touch them more lol. I was thinking either vinyl to match the new interior color if I ever decide on one or spray them tan and add stick on nipples to the side facing the windshield.


----------



## Babs

Joenaz2003 said:


> Thanks man. Much appreciated. I'm happy with them especially since it was my first try. Now if I can get everyone that gets in the car from saying "are those speakers" then turning them after I spend an hour lining them up with a laser it would be awesome lol. I actually leave the masking tape with the centered X on my headliner now.
> 
> They are in my build log I started building them on page 1 in post 8 I'm going to try to link it but if it doesn't work the links in my sig. It's kind of mixed in a little with all the other stuff.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...11-99-trans-am-my-1st-real-audio-install.html


hahaha.. Saw the first pics of the car when you tore it down. Threw up a little bit.  Nice much needed transformation!!!


----------



## gckless

Just resprayed mine. Don't use cheap flock materials folks.



Ewwww.

Resprayed with plastidip.


----------



## theoldguy

almatias said:


>



your grille angles dont line up


----------



## Joenaz2003

Babs said:


> hahaha.. Saw the first pics of the car when you tore it down. Threw up a little bit.  Nice much needed transformation!!!


The cigarette butts and ashes under the carpet and in the shifter were the worst. It was bad in there and I'm an in car smoker on long trips. I've never even used a cars ash tray and always have both windows open. The car had a funky smell to it and until I took the interior out I could figure out why lol. It still has a long way to go.


----------



## Joenaz2003

gckless said:


> Just resprayed mine. Don't use cheap flock materials folks.
> 
> 
> Ewwww.
> 
> Resprayed with plastidip.


That plastidip looks good man. Hows the durability on parts that would be touched often like the bezel around the inside door handle or window/lock buttons?


----------



## TheDavel

theoldguy said:


> your grille angles dont line up


Fixed his other issue as well.


----------



## Joenaz2003

TheDavel said:


> Fixed his other issue as well.


You should have put it in the middle for better imaging


----------



## casey

mine recent finished by Mark Worrell


----------



## almatias

theoldguy said:


> your grille angles dont line up



and what is the solution?


----------



## Babs

Casey that's easily one of, if not the best 8th Civic sedan pillar jobs I've seen.
:beerchug:


----------



## theoldguy

almatias said:


> and what is the solution?



fix it


----------



## gckless

Joenaz2003 said:


> That plastidip looks good man. Hows the durability on parts that would be touched often like the bezel around the inside door handle or window/lock buttons?


Plastidip is pretty damn durable. I did like 5 coats on the pillars. I did about the same number of coats on the emblem on the front of the car about 6 or more months ago. Still hasn't even chipped, even after driving every day and pressure washer washes. Around the inside door handle might not be great, simply because of people's nails. Sharp things and pressure might tear it. But the beauty of this stuff is you can just peel it off and respray. Don't hesitate to at least try it.


----------



## almatias

theoldguy said:


> fix it



How? Excuse the question, but for me it is perfect


----------



## theoldguy

almatias said:


> How? Excuse the question, but for me it is perfect


look at the grill on the left midrange. It is lined up with the A pillar. Now look at the grill on the right midrange. It is lined up vertically. They are about 45 degrees off from each other.


----------



## TheDavel

almatias said:


> How? Excuse the question, but for me it is perfect


all that matters is how you feel. if you are happy, don't fix it.


----------



## Darth SQ

casey said:


> mine recent finished by Mark Worrell


Oh that is some very nice work. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

Honda Civic 9th Gen SQ Install


----------



## derickveliz

Bad_Cheetah said:


> Honda Civic 9th Gen SQ Install
> 
> View attachment 54947
> 
> 
> View attachment 54948
> 
> 
> View attachment 54949
> 
> 
> View attachment 54950


*Nice and clean!, *
I don't know your x-over points but looks like a narrow stage... 

D.


----------



## Golden Ear

casey said:


> mine recent finished by Mark Worrell


These are fantastic! Nice work Mark. Looks very nice Casey!


----------



## REGULARCAB

2013 Kia Rio. Let me actually get the drivers mounted and I will post in car pics. My first set of real pillars.


----------



## captainobvious

Forgot to put mine in here too.

These are another product of Mark Worrell of Audiomasters in North Carolina. One hell of an installer and a great guy.


----------



## papasin

Looking good Steve and Casey. Mark definitely has talent.

This one is for Bret and 1fishman. 

In our 2000 Honda Odyssey.


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

derickveliz said:


> *Nice and clean!, *
> I don't know your x-over points but looks like a narrow stage...
> 
> D.


Thank You.

It is a quasi active setup with the tweeters being active.

Midrange+Midbass, 12db slopes playing between 125hz to 4khz
Tweeters are at a 24db slope playing 4khz and above.

Any recommendations you would like to make?


----------



## The real Subzero

07azhhr said:


> Very nice work there Brian. Interesting choice of angle. How are they working out like this compared to your previous placement?





The real Subzero said:


>





The real Subzero said:


> Sound is more focused. I have a MS8 I need to install. Can't wait.


I changed it up. pic pending wrap.


----------



## REGULARCAB

Suppose I should post a pic of mine in the car.


----------



## Bluenote

That looks good!


----------



## Darth SQ

Bluenote said:


> That looks good!


Thomas, I hope you're coming to SIS tomorrow. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Rs roms

Bad_Cheetah said:


> Honda Civic 9th Gen SQ Install
> 
> View attachment 54947
> 
> 
> View attachment 54948
> 
> 
> View attachment 54949
> 
> 
> View attachment 54950


 Very clean, seems like factory finish. Great work.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele

2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart


----------



## Babs

Call me crazy.. Any of you guys ever try a vented pillar enclosure? On my car, I could essentially do a vented 1-liter or so enclosure with vent going straight down internally into dash above the kicks. 

Just a crazy thought. It's an 08 Civic sedan with the little window like Papasin's. The plate below the pillar window is essentially open underneath for a smallish port tube of some flexible type. 

Then my thought becomes "would it be beneficial at all?"... I guess a guy could possibly end up with darn near a set of A-pillar small "bookshelf" enclosures there doing this.

Just feeling "outside the box" this morning.


----------



## SoundChaser

Babs said:


> Call me crazy.. Any of you guys ever try a vented pillar enclosure? On my car, I could essentially do a vented 1-liter or so enclosure with vent going straight down internally into dash above the kicks.
> 
> Just a crazy thought. It's an 08 Civic sedan with the little window like Papasin's. The plate below the pillar window is essentially open underneath for a smallish port tube of some flexible type.
> 
> Then my thought becomes "would it be beneficial at all?"... I guess a guy could possibly end up with darn near a set of A-pillar small "bookshelf" enclosures there doing this.
> 
> Just feeling "outside the box" this morning.


I vented these in my 2007 Honda Civic Sedan. They were modified to house the Dynaudio Esotar² 430 mids.


----------



## n_olympios

My pillars were also vented to the inside of the dash.


----------



## Babs

SoundChaser said:


> I vented these in my 2007 Honda Civic Sedan. They were modified to house the Dynaudio Esotar² 430 mids.


Ok wow!  Awesome!


----------



## Babs

What the heck. A first attempt EVER for me. Might as well show the progress. 

NVX SB Acoustics rebranded going in. All uncharted territory for me. 

You can imagine how much fun fleecing will be with the extreme protruding rings. Idea was to get them out of the windows to minimize reflection craziness there. We shall see. Setting crossovers will be interesting as low as these will play confidently.


----------



## jnchantler

Not quite finished but close enough.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

That looks good! Any in process pics ^ love Dynaudio, what dize are those?


----------



## jnchantler

I have a build log with a bunch of in progress pictures. Should be near the top in the build log section. It's the second version of the pillars, earlier in the build log I was using the 3-inch done mids, the ones pictured above are the 5.75 esotec mids.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Cool. Ill check it out


----------



## 2010hummerguy

REGULARCAB said:


> Suppose I should post a pic of mine in the car.


Did you build those yourself? I see you are local to me...I may need help


----------



## The real Subzero

Here is are my new pods. I havent had time to wrap them yet.


----------



## Babs

So question for you all. What cloth is stretchy enough for these rather protruding rings? It's almost shaped for something more like a stocking sock shape rather than flat cloth unless the cloth is extremely stretchy. Old t-shirt material I don't think will cut it. Any suggestions.




Babs said:


> What the heck. A first attempt EVER for me. Might as well show the progress.
> 
> NVX SB Acoustics rebranded going in. All uncharted territory for me.
> 
> You can imagine how much fun fleecing will be with the extreme protruding rings. Idea was to get them out of the windows to minimize reflection craziness there. We shall see. Setting crossovers will be interesting as low as these will play confidently.


----------



## haakono

I'm in the process of installing a Focal KRX3 kit in my work car, a Toyota Yaris (Funcargo).

Here are some pics from start to finish on the a-pillars:


----------



## REGULARCAB

Architect7 said:


> Did you build those yourself? I see you are local to me...I may need help


Yup yup, thats all me. Send me a PM, I have the worst schedule ever and a 1 year old but nothing a little planning can't take care of.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ that looks real damn nice ^


----------



## MayLegacy

Haakano, those look great! Inspires me for my own, you did exactly what I am envisioning but with much more skill. I am curious how you are attaching the grill. I purchased the HAT grills for my L3V2 but I like how yours is low profile and not necessarily advertising what is up there.


----------



## haakono

Thanks  

The grilles are actually held in place with the bottom two screws on the mid, and the single screw over the tweeter. I've incorporated how Focal designed the fastening method into my pillars  These grills come with the KRX3 kit. Since my pillars are covered with grey speaker cloth, I'm thinking of removing the black cloth from the grille and retrimming them with the same grey cloth as the pillar. Then they would integrate almost seamlessly as the finish will be an exact match to the pillar. Any views?


----------



## captainobvious

I agree with that and would wrap them in the grey as well. Really nice work. I thought you had used small magnets for the grill, but that's a nice way of doing it as well.


----------



## The real Subzero

The real Subzero said:


> Here is are my new pods. I havent had time to wrap them yet.






























Tweeter pods are next to be built


----------



## palldat

The real Subzero said:


> Tweeter pods are next to be built


So how is the reflection working out for you? Are the tweeters going in the a-pillar where they are taped?

I would really like to hear how it sounds like this. When you were in Riverside I thought it sounded great.


----------



## The real Subzero

palldat said:


> So how is the reflection working out for you? Are the tweeters going in the a-pillar where they are taped?
> 
> I would really like to hear how it sounds like this. When you were in Riverside I thought it sounded great.


I like it allot better than all the other orientations I used. I get more focus and depth this way. Yes, the tweeters are going to be mounted where they are taped. It helps width.

I am putting tint in the corners to block the sun


----------



## Lanson

Hey all,

These are mine:










































I used a sink-in approach, because the blind spots at the A-pillar are already pretty bad









I can show more pics of the process but these were my first ones and it was a total PITA. BTW, that melamine wrap stuff is very brittle, so be careful using it vs. the low temp plastic stuff to create a lip.


So, most wonder how it sounds, since it is off-axis. I actually approached my build with off-axis response in mind. The mids are RS75's, a ~2" mid so it beams fairly high. I crafted custom passive crossovers at a cross point around 5000hz so they roll off where the off-axis performance would start to suffer. The tweeters (3/4" units with excellent off-axis performance) take over from there.

My image is deep, wide, and very 3D I think (but I welcome critique if anybody wants to give it), and I think this setup works well because my system also has a center channel.

My center channel:


----------



## regxjin

Rainbow Ref.


----------



## narvarr

fourthmeal said:


> Hey all,
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a sink-in approach, because the blind spots at the A-pillar are already pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show more pics of the process but these were my first ones and it was a total PITA. BTW, that melamine wrap stuff is very brittle, so be careful using it vs. the low temp plastic stuff to create a lip.
> 
> 
> So, most wonder how it sounds, since it is off-axis. I actually approached my build with off-axis response in mind. The mids are RS75's, a ~2" mid so it beams fairly high. I crafted custom passive crossovers at a cross point around 5000hz so they roll off where the off-axis performance would start to suffer. The tweeters (3/4" units with excellent off-axis performance) take over from there.
> 
> My image is deep, wide, and very 3D I think (but I welcome critique if anybody wants to give it), and I think this setup works well because my system also has a center channel.
> 
> My center channel:


Which tweeters did you use? 

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1

regxjin said:


> Rainbow Ref.


Nice!


----------



## Bluenote

fourthmeal said:


> Hey all,
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a sink-in approach, because the blind spots at the A-pillar are already pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show more pics of the process but these were my first ones and it was a total PITA. BTW, that melamine wrap stuff is very brittle, so be careful using it vs. the low temp plastic stuff to create a lip.
> 
> 
> So, most wonder how it sounds, since it is off-axis. I actually approached my build with off-axis response in mind. The mids are RS75's, a ~2" mid so it beams fairly high. I crafted custom passive crossovers at a cross point around 5000hz so they roll off where the off-axis performance would start to suffer. The tweeters (3/4" units with excellent off-axis performance) take over from there.
> 
> My image is deep, wide, and very 3D I think (but I welcome critique if anybody wants to give it), and I think this setup works well because my system also has a center channel.
> 
> My center channel:


Your center channel came out very nice! Can you post a pic of the whole front stage?


----------



## Bluenote

fourthmeal said:


> Hey all,
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a sink-in approach, because the blind spots at the A-pillar are already pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show more pics of the process but these were my first ones and it was a total PITA. BTW, that melamine wrap stuff is very brittle, so be careful using it vs. the low temp plastic stuff to create a lip.
> 
> 
> So, most wonder how it sounds, since it is off-axis. I actually approached my build with off-axis response in mind. The mids are RS75's, a ~2" mid so it beams fairly high. I crafted custom passive crossovers at a cross point around 5000hz so they roll off where the off-axis performance would start to suffer. The tweeters (3/4" units with excellent off-axis performance) take over from there.
> 
> My image is deep, wide, and very 3D I think (but I welcome critique if anybody wants to give it), and I think this setup works well because my system also has a center channel.
> 
> My center channel:


Your center channel came out very nice! Can you show the whole front stage?


----------



## shutmdown

regxjin said:


> Rainbow Ref.


moar pics!


----------



## n_olympios

Guys, can we please refrain from posting quotes with pictures? I know we've come a long way from 56K, but it's quite tiring having to scroll most of the page through to find new stuff. 

Thanks and excuse the rant.


----------



## regxjin




----------



## deeppinkdiver

Holy **** that all looks amazing! Those speakers are beautiful, and the Thesis... My goodness very impressive. What car is ^ that?


----------



## kavatzoulas




----------



## claydo

Wow regxjin thanks for sharing.......that's beautiful!


----------



## Lanson

narvarr said:


> Which tweeters did you use?
> 
> Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


The lowly ND20FB.


Its Dayton-Rama in the front stage. If I had money (beyond the $120 worth of complete front stage) I would probably go a different path.

Still sounds awesome though.


----------



## 1fishman

Regxjin, cool to see a mids in the sail panels. You don't happen to have a build log on that car. Looks great!


----------



## captainobvious

Fourthmeal- I dig it  Very nicely executed. You couldnt have gotten those drivers sunk further into those pillars so that's a big plus in my book. Very unobtrusive and clean!

Rex- Wow, beautiful equipment and a beautiful install. Those Thesis HV Venti amps are a true work of art.


----------



## ImK'ed

Regxjin that equipment is 8) wow sooo hot!

fourthmeal can you post more pics I really like them daytons and the price has me really thinking


----------



## narvarr

fourthmeal said:


> The lowly ND20FB.
> 
> 
> Its Dayton-Rama in the front stage. If I had money (beyond the $120 worth of complete front stage) I would probably go a different path.
> 
> Still sounds awesome though.


I used the ND16's with Peerless 2.5" mids myself. The Dayton tweets really are nice if you only need to fill in the highest frequency range.

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson

narvarr said:


> I used the ND16's with Peerless 2.5" mids myself. The Dayton tweets really are nice if you only need to fill in the highest frequency range.
> 
> Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


Yep, exactly. I figure 5200 hz @ 12dB/oct, I think it is Butterworth type. I used Jantzen air cores and Dayton metalized poly caps, and put them in project boxes with proto-board.


----------



## Lanson

ImK'ed said:


> Regxjin that equipment is 8) wow sooo hot!
> 
> fourthmeal can you post more pics I really like them daytons and the price has me really thinking


No problem. I haven't done any "photo shoot" type pics, just stuff I shot while I was making them. But here goes


















These were fun to make









The RS125-4 was a tough fit, in a place that was originally designed for a 3" cheesy speaker.


----------



## ImK'ed

Thanks, what are your crossover points? Im really liking the way your pillars look all flushed in. Im still deciding what front stage to use and the daytons could be an option


----------



## Lanson

ImK'ed said:


> Thanks, what are your crossover points? Im really liking the way your pillars look all flushed in. Im still deciding what front stage to use and the daytons could be an option


On the passives, its about 5200Hz,

On the MS-8
Ch 1 & 2 pillars, HP 370hz @ 24dB/oct - running off main amp
Ch 3 & 4 8" midbass in doors, BP 75hz through 370hz @ 24dB/oct - running off main amp
Ch 5 & 6 rear fill HP 120hz @ 24dB/oct - running off MS-8
Ch 7 center, HP 90hz @ 24dB/oct - running off MS-8
Ch 8 sub, LP 75hz @ 24dB/oct - running off sub amp. Also infrasonic filter at 20hz, 6dB/oct.


----------



## jnchantler

Here's mine finished now. ..


----------



## palldat

Wow, that looks great. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## jnchantler

I'm here this afternoon if you want to come up


----------



## The real Subzero

palldat said:


> So how is the reflection working out for you? Are the tweeters going in the a-pillar where they are taped?
> 
> I would really like to hear how it sounds like this. When you were in Riverside I thought it sounded great.


----------



## doogs

A couple of my latest install. Not sure if I have put them up yet. Drivers are crescendo opus. This was a bit of a rush install, I will be making more later this year; there are some reflections from thw tweeter off the driver's window making it hard to get precise imaging. But the stage is nice and wide...


----------



## ecbmxer

fourthmeal said:


> Yep, exactly. I figure 5200 hz @ 12dB/oct, I think it is Butterworth type. I used Jantzen air cores and Dayton metalized poly caps, and put them in project boxes with proto-board.


Nice! Those look almost exactly like the set I build and have stuffed under my passenger seat! Also crossed around 5kHz w/ LR2.


----------



## HondAudio

fourthmeal said:


> Yep, exactly. I figure 5200 hz @ 12dB/oct, I think it is Butterworth type. I used Jantzen air cores and Dayton metalized poly caps, and put them in project boxes with proto-board.


Whoaaa... sweet. Do you have any construction pictures of those?


----------



## Lanson

HondAudio said:


> Whoaaa... sweet. Do you have any construction pictures of those?


Sure!













































Each one is a little different, because I figured out things as I went along.



























































Love them XT60 connectors, wave of the future right there compared with Deans and similar



























And the XT60's were used to make proper connections via an intermediate cable of wiring from the amp to the crossover itself

























My crossover boxes are huge but they managed to fit in the Flex's dashboard area underneath. I wrapped each box in insulating foam on the top and bottom (and made sure the holes in the box were open for the components to ventilate), and then zip-tied the boxes to parts of the underpinnings of my dash. 







This build was my first undertaking of making pillars, and crossovers, so I'm sure they aren't perfect and I can do better with what I learned.


If I end up doing it again, I'll probably install GR Research LGK 1.0's and some high dispersion, very high cross point tweeters (undecided which ones.) And maybe a mating one in the center or maybe something in the 5" range with the same timbre.


----------



## Hanatsu

Ah properly placed inductors... not every day you see that in car audio. Nice


----------



## Lanson

Hanatsu said:


> Ah properly placed inductors... not every day you see that in car audio. Nice



Haha, you aren't kidding about that. I read up on inductor crosstalk for a long time, before committing to that design. 

They sound good, too. I was astonished that it worked. Flipping polarity on the tweeter, that was a learned lesson. But hey, the MS-8 definitely takes care of any EQ issue that I have due to not having the tweeter padded with an L-pad.

Thanks for the props man.


----------



## The real Subzero

All done.


----------



## Babs

Might as well post up the progress here since I don't have a build thread in here. Sorry for the absolutely terrible pics. Formed and sanded but not yet primer'd and textured. That's next. Just fitting up. This fabrication job #1 for me, ever. Hopefully will sound good. Texture black coming.









































































^ camera skills... lacking.


----------



## buguy

Looking good so far! I came to this thread to get ideas. I got the exact same tweeters and was planning something very similar to yours.


----------



## Babs

Thanks.. I'd been thinking about those spots under the pillar for a long time.. Years actually. But never took the plunge or dove into learning to fabricate, so finally got enough info to get after it. Even so, these aren't what a lot of folks would do. I didn't do kitty hair, etc. Had I to do it again, I would have. It'd have made the job much easier to build up, and that said, we'll see how well they hold up over time. 

I'm also winging it as a first timer as for such an on-axis tweeter placement. Decided I wanted them out far enough to try to minimize nasty reflections from the small window but far enough back not to cause door window reflection issues but that may show itself. Don't know yet. Testing with the tweets just stuck where the plates are actually in the window area actually sounded pretty good. Being relatively on-axis I think is where they'll shine.

These tweets can reach fairly low.. SB Acoustics SB29 variants with flush flanges for car (NVX), so I imagine they'll be able to run pretty good as a 2-way around 2khz @ maybe 12db. They're at 1500hz in the component set. I'd say for the $100 I have in them, they're a pretty darn good value.


----------



## crea_78

Another set of a-pillars done by Mark Worrell. L3 SE + L1 Pro R2


----------



## captainobvious

Sweet! I like the way he integrated the tweeter into that sail panel. Very clean work.


----------



## Babs

crea_78 said:


> Another set of a-pillars done by Mark Worrell. L3 SE + L1 Pro R2


Saw those on FB... One thing I can say about Scott's drivers.. They sure are nice eye candy. Looks sharp!


----------



## crea_78

The copper phase plugs are definitely nice to look at.


----------



## l a r r y

I've gone thru ALL 49 pages on this, and you cats have some really creative ideas........HATS OFF TO EVERYONE.....AWESOME JOBS


----------



## Jazz80

Here's my A pillar


----------



## REGULARCAB

You should make that pic smaller I can almost see it


----------



## claydo

Not quite finished yet.....but you get the idea.....


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ these look interesting!


----------



## claydo

deeppinkdiver said:


> ^ these look interesting!



Thanks! My new setup, still under construction. Trying something a little different......

Here's the drivers side...... 

The passenger side is a lil further along......Although both still pretty rough......


----------



## crea_78

Delete


----------



## DBlevel

claydo said:


> Thanks! My new setup, still under construction. Trying something a little different......
> 
> Here's the drivers side......
> 
> The passenger side is a lil further along......Although both still pretty rough......


Can't wait to hear this car at the gtg in Nov! Top on my list!


----------



## canuckaudio

claydo said:


> Thanks! My new setup, still under construction. Trying something a little different......
> 
> Here's the drivers side......
> 
> The passenger side is a lil further along......Although both still pretty rough......


Which revelator mid is that? Looks like the 15W or 15M? I'm using the 15W/4531G in kicks.....just wondering how they are up there?


----------



## claydo

DBlevel said:


> Can't wait to hear this car at the gtg in Nov! Top on my list!


I'll have a demo ready for ya!



canuckaudio said:


> Which revelator mid is that? Looks like the 15W or 15M? I'm using the 15W/4531G in kicks.....just wondering how they are up there?


I'm using the 15m......I wanted a midrange specific driver, didn't need any extension on the bottom end. The m offers less xmax, and higher sensitivity. As far as the placement, yes they sound decent up there.


----------



## claydo

Ok.....finished.......  

Excuse the dirty and partially mounted driver in pic no. 2......had to come out one more time.....just threw it in there for a pic.....


----------



## Golden Ear

Dang Claydo, those look extreme! Nice job! I bet they sound fantastic.


----------



## claydo

Thanks! Meca would call em extreme......lol. They ride below my line of sight, so they aren't very intrusive, aaaand yup....they sound decent......


----------



## casey

you meant to tell me 5 and a 1/4s on the dash isnt mild?? ohhhh


----------



## Luke/Peaandham

This is probably the 4th or 5th set of these I have built for my Magna, slowly getting the hang of it. Audible Physics NZ3A with Vifa XT25's. At the moment im playing with 12db vs 36db slopes and they make a massive difference, the possibilities are endless here.

Carpet is to reduce reflections.


----------



## nickt

Luke/Peaandham said:


> This is probably the 4th or 5th set of these I have built for my Magna, slowly getting the hang of it. Audible Physics NZ3A with Vifa XT25's. At the moment im playing with 12db vs 36db slopes and they make a massive difference, the possibilities are endless here.
> 
> Carpet is to reduce reflections.


How high is your center on the windshield when playing vocal? Is the singer floating in the: low, middle or top of the windshield? Thank you.


----------



## brett

nickt said:


> How high is your center on the windshield when playing vocal? Is the singer floating in the: low, middle or top of the windshield? Thank you.


had a very, very similar setup/gear to this; curious on your thoughts too


----------



## Luke/Peaandham

Honestly i'm not the best at tuning, im alywas pretty keen to keep building and improving but my tuning skills in comparison are pretty dismal.

Im learning to get phase/timing right at the moment. Like I said in the past couple of days ive been playing with slopes more and more but last time I did a critical listen it was lower then eye level, but not by much, on the sides it would drop down a little more too.

How did you guys get on with a setup like this?

Honeslty I wouldnt mind swapping out the NZ for something else considering im pretty set on still running a 3 way install.


----------



## rdlhifi

Luke/Peaandham said:


> This is probably the 4th or 5th set of these I have built for my Magna, slowly getting the hang of it. Audible Physics NZ3A with Vifa XT25's. At the moment im playing with 12db vs 36db slopes and they make a massive difference, the possibilities are endless here.
> 
> Carpet is to reduce reflections.


Very nice! How much Volume sees the Mid? Crossover Frecuencies? Thanks!


----------



## Luke/Peaandham

rdlhifi said:


> Very nice! How much Volume sees the Mid? Crossover Frecuencies? Thanks!


The mid sees plenty of volume, never measured it though.

Crossover points at the moment are 6.3khz with a 12db slope. Now that I have my RTA things may change soon enough.


----------



## rdlhifi

Luke/Peaandham said:


> The mid sees plenty of volume, never measured it though.
> 
> Crossover points at the moment are 6.3khz with a 12db slope. Now that I have my RTA things may change soon enough.


Are those Vifa's XT25TG30-04? I have myself the same ones installed, but wonder if your Crossover Points aren't a bit too high chosen? Do the Mids reach that high? 
(I didn't had time to measure mines, but, as you already said, the RTA will tell you better  ) 

Can you please post an outside View (maybe taken from the Hood?) I want to compare them with my Set 

Again, well done Pilars!
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Luke/Peaandham

Sorry about the late response buddy, ill try to get onto those photos for you tonight.


----------



## Luke/Peaandham

Best I could get for you, too much reflection off the windscreen.


----------



## BlackHHR

Ok my turn.... 
2006 HHR LT2
A-Pillars Build by D`Wayne Blackwood. Door card wrapped and finished by D`Wayne Blackwood. L3SE pod built by my 12 year old son.


----------



## Bluenote

Your son did a great job!


----------



## Winno

Old pods, new drivers.
Audible Physics NZ3AlBe.

A truly amazing driver.
Absolutely no need for a separate tweeter at all.
Very transparent and revealing and yet supremely musical and enjoyable.


----------



## upgrayedd

BlackHHR said:


> Ok my turn....
> 2006 HHR LT2
> A-Pillars Build by D`Wayne Blackwood. Door card wrapped and finished by D`Wayne Blackwood. L3SE pod built by my 12 year old son.


more pics please. How is the sound with the mid in the sail? I have thought about doing this on my escape.


----------



## Hanatsu

I use a similar setup.



I like midranges in sails. Great width and great focus.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

upgrayedd said:


> more pics please. How is the sound with the mid in the sail? I have thought about doing this on my escape.


Works really well. I changed the processor and source unit then put an 8" mid in the kick. DMac made the trip from Montgomery to teach me a new tuning technique a couple weeks ago with TrueRTA and I think we are onto something. With the mid woofer in the door it was causing some issues with the staging pulling back . We vented that mid through the bottom of the floor pan to get a true IB set up.
Eq`ed each side (L & R ) to match the drivers seat location and we are golden now.


----------



## BlackHHR

Hanatsu said:


> I use a similar setup.
> 
> I like midranges in sails. Great width and great focus.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Lyferxb9s

Unfortunately I had to go budget with mine but honestly I don't think they look that bad at all.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

BlackHHR said:


> Ok my turn....
> 2006 HHR LT2
> A-Pillars Build by D`Wayne Blackwood. Door card wrapped and finished by D`Wayne Blackwood. L3SE pod built by my 12 year old son.


You have a very talented son, this looks like it came from the factory.


----------



## Rs roms

Hanatsu said:


> I use a similar setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like midranges in sails. Great width and great focus.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


The only issue is when its raining hard, and you or your gf need to get out of vehicle  lol

It looks great and the stage will be epic


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BlackHHR said:


> Works really well. I changed the processor and source unit then put an 8" mid in the kick. DMac made the trip from Montgomery to teach me a new tuning technique a couple weeks ago with TrueRTA and I think we are onto something. With the mid woofer in the door it was causing some issues with the staging pulling back . We vented that mid through the bottom of the floor pan to get a true IB set up.
> Eq`ed each side (L & R ) to match the drivers seat location and we are golden now.



Do you have a finished pic of the L8SE in the kicks?


----------



## BlackHHR

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Do you have a finished pic of the L8SE in the kicks?


Huck, I finally get to work on my own car tomorrow. I will email you a couple of pics when the primary cosmetic stage is completed. I will be at the shop .
Greg


----------



## captainobvious

Greg-

Nice job on the kicks. That will make a substantial difference for sure. You also get the added benefit of far less vibration/resonance that's typical of door mounted woofers. 


-Steve


----------



## BlackHHR

captainobvious said:


> Greg-
> 
> Nice job on the kicks. That will make a substantial difference for sure. You also get the added benefit of far less vibration/resonance that's typical of door mounted woofers.
> 
> 
> -Steve


Hey Steve, Davy drove down and tuned the car. It is insane the amount of bass coming from the front of the car. This is what the Dr ordered. Oh BTW I bought the same processor set up that you have. Very happy with the stability of the software and reliability.
Until me meet again. See you Bro


----------



## Hanatsu

Rs roms said:


> The only issue is when its raining hard, and you or your gf need to get out of vehicle  lol


Ceramic cones ftw


----------



## upgrayedd

BlackHHR said:


> Works really well. I changed the processor and source unit then put an 8" mid in the kick. DMac made the trip from Montgomery to teach me a new tuning technique a couple weeks ago with TrueRTA and I think we are onto something. With the mid woofer in the door it was causing some issues with the staging pulling back . We vented that mid through the bottom of the floor pan to get a true IB set up.
> Eq`ed each side (L & R ) to match the drivers seat location and we are golden now.


Those look amazing. They look like they belong there.


----------



## craziechild

Don't mind the sail panel tweets... those are mute...


----------



## ben54b

Nice work crazie child. It should stage well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear

Had these beauties done by JT Audio. They're a perfect compromise between sq and retaining visibility.
























Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## YukonXL04

Best a pillars in a NBS for sure. All the others seem way too massive. Way to go!


----------



## Babs

What the heck. These are only tweets but I'm stoked how they turned out. Finally in the car finished. I'll take it, for fabrication project número uno.


----------



## jtaudioacc

YukonXL04 said:


> Best a pillars in a NBS for sure. All the others seem way too massive. Way to go!


wait till you see his other truck. LOL


----------



## YukonXL04

jtaudioacc said:


> wait till you see his other truck. LOL


Pics please lol...


----------



## Golden Ear

jtaudioacc said:


> wait till you see his other truck. LOL


In one vehicle visibility is of utmost importance, in the other all functionality gets thrown out the window lol


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> In one vehicle visibility is of utmost importance, in the other all functionality gets thrown out the window lol


It's still functionally the work truck.


----------



## casey

Babs said:


> What the heck. These are only tweets but I'm stoked how they turned out. Finally in the car finished. I'll take it, for fabrication project número uno.



those came out great, very OEMish


----------



## Golden Ear

papasin said:


> It's still functionally the work truck.


Lol True that. Hopefully I won't need a periscope to see tho:laugh:


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> Lol True that. Hopefully I won't need a periscope to see tho:laugh:


Since you're going all out, you just need to relocate the driver's seat to the center also. That'll solve any visibility issue! :surprised:


----------



## Golden Ear

papasin said:


> Since you're going all out, you just need to relocate the driver's seat to the center also. That'll solve any visibility issue! :surprised:


Trust me, the thought has crossed my mind many times. Lol


----------



## Brian_smith06

YukonXL04 said:


> Best a pillars in a NBS for sure. All the others seem way too massive. Way to go!


Totally text these pics to the guy who would be building these for me


----------



## papasin

I don't think I ever posted these on this thread. But next to no visibility lost with these pillars also. Sounds pretty decent too.


----------



## Golden Ear

YukonXL04 said:


> Best a pillars in a NBS for sure. All the others seem way too massive. Way to go!


I agree. Btw, what's an NBS?


----------



## claydo

I was wondering that too......but I figured it was common knowledge or sumthin......lol, so I didn't ask....


----------



## YukonXL04

In the full size GM truck and SUV world the 00-06 is a gmt-800 platform. Most of us call it a NBS "new body style " the 07-13 is a NNBS "new new body style. Cheesy but since I didn't know if it was a truck or SUV NBS just seemed easier lol.


----------



## YukonXL04

Brian_smith06 said:


> Totally text these pics to the guy who would be building these for me


Awesome! Definitely want to see your twist on these.


----------



## Golden Ear

YukonXL04 said:


> In the full size GM truck and SUV world the 00-06 is a gmt-800 platform. Most of us call it a NBS "new body style " the 07-13 is a NNBS "new new body style. Cheesy but since I didn't know if it was a truck or SUV NBS just seemed easier lol.


Thanks for clearing that up. I'll have to remember that one


----------



## 1fishman

BlackHHR said:


> Ok my turn....
> 2006 HHR LT2
> A-Pillars Build by D`Wayne Blackwood. Door card wrapped and finished by D`Wayne Blackwood. L3SE pod built by my 12 year old son.


That looks great, you don't see many sail panel installs. Do you have any more photos? or a build log, curios as to how those went together. thats osme nice work.


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> those came out great, very OEMish


Thanks.. That was definitely a goal, to blend in somewhat and not be terribly obtrusive. Was a great learning experience for sure, more than anything to prove to myself I could do it. Now I wanna do some more.  I'm thinking something in a size 12" baffle in the trunk this time, requiring breaking in the respirator and breaking out the masking tape and mold release/pam spray.


----------



## rxonmymind

Love mine! Lexus was kind enough to actually care where they put them.:thumbsup: Factory location with mids in front near the windshield.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Golden Ear said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I'll have to remember that one


When I bought my Tahoe a year ago and joined some forums for that I could not for the life of me figure out what the hell people were talking about


----------



## Brian_smith06

YukonXL04 said:


> Awesome! Definitely want to see your twist on these.


I'm thinking something like the dynaudio md102 and md142 combo up there. In theory wouldn't a sealed chamber mid like the md142 be easier to install vs a vented one for say their e430? Not comparing the quality between the two but install difficulty


----------



## Babs

rxonmymind said:


> Love mine! Lexus was kind enough to actually care where they put them.:thumbsup: Factory location with mids in front near the windshield.


For a long time I'd thought of even some very small coax's up there in that spot. Would love to see more C4CX / Kef style point-source drivers come out with that kind of purpose in mind, with sure enough tweeters, and mid cones. Although, even a conventional coax might be so terrible if off-axis enough for decent phasing between tweet and mid which is their usual weakness.


----------



## james2266

rxonmymind said:


> Love mine! Lexus was kind enough to actually care where they put them.:thumbsup: Factory location with mids in front near the windshield.


Hmmm... sure looks like my factory apillars from my Lexus. Is this an RX Lexus by chance? I'd be curious as to what all you have done to it if that is the case. 

In my instance I wanted the midrange/tweeter to be on the same axis so I built out the apillars and wasted that factory tweeter spot. I am constantly thinking about going with a larger midrange and utilizing the apillar and the factory windshield squawkers (as Lexus calls them - go figure:laugh for breathing room for the midranges. Probably just want to be doing something again. Unfortunately no money for anything 'special' in the near future.


----------



## upgrayedd

YukonXL04 said:


> In the full size GM truck and SUV world the 00-06 is a gmt-800 platform. Most of us call it a NBS "new body style " the 07-13 is a NNBS "new new body style. Cheesy but since I didn't know if it was a truck or SUV NBS just seemed easier lol.


is 14+nnnbs or n^3bs ?


----------



## YukonXL04

upgrayedd said:


> is 14+nnnbs or n^3bs ?


That's a good question. I know pre 2000 is obs haha. I think they are trying to end the bs now lol



Brian_smith06 said:


> When I bought my Tahoe a year ago and joined some forums for that I could not for the life of me figure out what the hell people were talking about


Now you know! Haven't seen you on the tahoeyukonforum lately. Those dyns should look good. What are you going to do for grills? I'm thinking vifa xt25 in the lower corners of the pillars on mine.


----------



## almatias

craziechild said:


> Don't mind the sail panel tweets... those are mute...



as was the sound stage?


----------



## Wy2quiet

Not sure if I posted mine. They were done with Ikea bamboo bowls and some custom MDF rings I made glued together, then finished with black flocking.

I have to make new ones anyways as I have bought a pair of 3.5" JBL coax's to replace the founteks which are 3".


----------



## BlackHHR

1fishman said:


> That looks great, you don't see many sail panel installs. Do you have any more photos? or a build log, curios as to how those went together. thats osme nice work.


Yes, we have a photo log of the build. But it includes a lot of the door panels and jig to press the grills. We used laser pointers to aim both the tweeters, mid ranges and new locations for the mid woofers. Mid woofers moved down to the kicks. The cosmetic panel for the mid woofer will be completed when I get some down time.


----------



## SO20thCentury

I thought it looked like child abuse exposing your kid to this sickness at such a young age but now I see it's probably genetic anyway:laugh:
Too bad about those midbasses not working in the doors -beautiful work there.


----------



## Tritty

First set of Pillars I made a while ago, I learnt a lot while fabricating these and plan to redo them and apply some new techniques  Sail panels are still in progress. Pillars house a set of Scanspeak Illuminator D3004/602010 deep chamber tweeters & the sails will house a set of Audible Physics AR3P full range mids.


----------



## Tritty

Update: sails complete (just need black screws)


----------



## emilime75

Just curious, what do people do, if anything, about damping the interior of their pods. Anyone line or stuff them?


----------



## claydo

I lined mine with a couple pounds of duct seal......and then, yes, I stuffed them.....


----------



## craziechild

Another install from Malaysia...


----------



## myhikingboots

I doubt I'll ever get around to a full disclosure build log, but I was very happy with the way these pods came out and they sound great to boot.
Chuck


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

myhikingboots said:


> I doubt I'll ever get around to a full disclosure


SWEET!!! Who did them?


----------



## myhikingboots

Huckleberry Sound said:


> SWEET!!! Who did them?


Yours Truly


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

myhikingboots said:


> Yours Truly


I wont lie. Those are very nice!
Did you speakers are in the kickpanels? What speakers are in the doors?


----------



## myhikingboots

Huckleberry Sound said:


> I wont lie. Those are very nice!
> Did you speakers are in the kickpanels? What speakers are in the doors?


Well I'm embarrassed to say that midbass duties are left up to some cheap Infinity 6x9's. I have a pair of ID x-69s that so far I lack the balls to cut the door panel to make them fit. But anyway the Infinitys sound pretty good. I've had a few comments on the mid bass sounding quite good.

Here are a few build pics:


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

myhikingboots said:


> Well I'm embarrassed to say that midbass duties are left up to some cheap Infinity 6x9's. I have a pair of ID x-69s that so far I lack the balls to cut the door panel to make them fit. But anyway the Infinitys sound pretty good. I've had a few comments on the mid bass sounding quite good.
> 
> Here are a few build pics:



Round of applause!!!!


----------



## myhikingboots

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Round of applause!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Lanson

So nice! Looks like plastic was used to wrap around the design. What type of plastic did you use? I've had a hard time finding the right stuff in small quantities.



myhikingboots said:


> Well I'm embarrassed to say that midbass duties are left up to some cheap Infinity 6x9's. I have a pair of ID x-69s that so far I lack the balls to cut the door panel to make them fit. But anyway the Infinitys sound pretty good. I've had a few comments on the mid bass sounding quite good.
> 
> Here are a few build pics:


----------



## myhikingboots

1/8" sintra. It is a PVC sheet plastic. We use this a lot in the scenic building industry and buy it in 4x8 sheets, normally the 1/4" stuff though. What you see above came from the scrap bin at work.

I'm not sure if this is the same stuff but from the description it sounds right. You could build a hundred rings with this 2x4 sheet:

Online Metal Supply PVC Closed Cell Expanded Plastic Sheet 1/8" x 24" x 48" - White: Pvc Plastic Raw Materials: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Jcharger13

Mr Hikingboots

Curious what the hole in the bottom of the pod is for? Does it line up with the factory speaker hole to make the pod larger or is it for attaching the pod?


----------



## myhikingboots

Jcharger13 said:


> Mr Hikingboots
> 
> Curious what the hole in the bottom of the pod is for? Does it line up with the factory speaker hole to make the pod larger or is it for attaching the pod?


I actually started building these pods about two years ago, but wasn't really happy with the way they turned out, so I remodeled them. Originally I read somewhere that the Hybrid Mids sound best mounted infinite baffle, so the hole fits over the factory speaker openings and vent into the dash. This time around I cut a plug of Second Skin Luxury Liner and covered over the factory hole. They sound better to me now, but I'm not sure if it is from plugging the vent or because I angled the drivers differently, slightly more on axis and firing a little more upward.


----------



## Jcharger13

Ok thanks, that's what I thought. I've always have been curious about the general consensus that hybrid midranges need large enclosures to sound good and how they do in small sealed setups. 

I like how your pods blend into your dash, good job.


----------



## sirbOOm

How is everyone making the teardrop shape for mid/tweet? I usually do circle for mid, circle for tweet, connect with line, then jigsaw and sand then copy with router. I was kind of hoping there was some sort of "easier" way. Might just try the above approach taht sort of looks like a single nut and penile element.


----------



## claydo

What....like these nick?





I made these once....but didn't use them. The shape is easily made with a compass and a straight edge.....


----------



## sirbOOm

Yeah like that. I haven't had to use a compass because in the few I've had to make the tweeter had screw holes so I was able to use them to triangulate an exact center point and still leave a lip like for the mid. But the Audison Voce tweeters have no screw hole so either print a diagram or use a compass, but I was just hoping for some sort of easier trick that I didn't know about. Any compass recommendations? I don't have one... you'd think I'd have one but I do not. Want one with super accurate measurements so I can say "make me a 1.75" circle and a 2" circle with little worry that it's going to not be actually that size. Haha.

Wish I had one of those desktop CNC machine things. Getting cheaper but... still not worth it unless, haha, I started selling speaker baffles to pay for it. Hahaha... right. Just draw them up in the pooter and hit print - roundover on the edges and all. 

EDIT: This! Pretty sure I still have the center pieces for my router's circle jigs and I can maybe use those. Duh... wonder if that'd work the same. Just wanting SUPER EXACT to mitigate as much "human variation" between my pillars.


----------



## claydo

I found a decent compass at one of the office supply stores....like staples or officemax.


----------



## sirbOOm

I'll check tomorrow. Thx.


----------



## Elgrosso

Should I? yeah 


















And it's probably the best I'll do, I hate the result.
Just for the heck, since this mids are enclosed I wanted to measure them everywhere in my car (kick/dash/pillar while firing up/aimed/facing each other etc).
And by far the flattest was here (tweeter disabled):









Ok it's 1/3 smooth but look at that! 
I was so surprised I wanted to try for a week (that's why taped and glued).
But before I used other mids in doors, and they sounded way better, now it's just soooo dramatically in my face, I hate it.
Too bad because it's much easier here!


----------



## DavidRam

Here's mine.


----------



## claydo

Nice david.......and do eet el grosso.....that's not in yer face! Page back and see some of the others, mine being one of the worst offenders.....lol.


----------



## Elgrosso

claydo said:


> Nice david.......and do eet el grosso.....that's not in yer face! Page back and see some of the others, mine being one of the worst offenders.....lol.


Haha I saw that! 
Sure mine are not physically obstrusive I didn't mean that, but the sound is!


----------



## claydo

It's all about that sound baby!


----------



## Golden Ear

Not sure if they qualify as pillars, but here are my JT built mid and tweeter pods.


----------



## Golden Ear

Taps talk won't let me post pics anymore and only 1 of my files attached so here's the other pic


----------



## 1998993C2S

*Golden Ear ... what model car? Speaker models? ATC SM375?*

Golden Ear -
What model of vehicle and mid-range / tweeter models?
Sure looks like an ATC SM375 mid-range out of my ATC SCM100 actives.






Golden Ear said:


> Taps talk won't let me post pics anymore and only 1 of my files attached so here's the other pic


----------



## Golden Ear

*Re: Golden Ear ... what model car? Speaker models? ATC SM375?*



1998993C2S said:


> Golden Ear -
> What model of vehicle and mid-range / tweeter models?
> Sure looks like an ATC SM375 mid-range out of my ATC SCM100 actives.


It's an '03 Ford F-250 and it's the morel supremo 5 comp set...aka my studio on wheels


----------



## 1998993C2S

*Re: Golden Ear ... what model car? Speaker models? ATC SM375?*

Impressive! Very nice.



Golden Ear said:


> It's an '03 Ford F-250 and it's the morel supremo 5 comp set...aka my studio on wheels


----------



## tulse

Elgrosso said:


> Should I? yeah
> 
> 
> Ok it's 1/3 smooth but look at that!
> I was so surprised I wanted to try for a week (that's why taped and glued).
> But before I used other mids in doors, and they sounded way better, now it's just soooo dramatically in my face, I hate it.
> Too bad because it's much easier here!


Elgrosso, can you explain that last bit a little more? I don't think I follow.

I also have the Pioneers. I'm struggling to decide on placement. That graph is nuts.


----------



## Elgrosso

tulse said:


> Elgrosso, can you explain that last bit a little more? I don't think I follow.
> 
> I also have the Pioneers. I'm struggling to decide on placement. That graph is nuts.


Sure, yeah sorry my english can be strange.
So before, I had the Audiofrog gb25 in doors and the result was really great to my ears (with ms8).
Just 2 flaws:
- I am struggling to get something clean on this door panels (and integrate door switch etc)
- soundstage was not high enough
So I decided to try some other positions again, and this time measure them, just for confirmation (ms8 bypassed).

Grabbed all small mids I have around: gb25, pioneer, some B&W 3" from a zeppelin and my stock 2.5" ones.
All in different places/angles.

Of course it's biased since only the pionner had a perfect enclosure. For the others I had to play with tapes/towels/foam etc to simulate an enclosure or IB.

Well finally, the best measure came out here in the bottom of the pillar, in dash curves, both aimed at me.
(I have more graph, I may update my build when I'll find time)

So surprised I then wanted to keep them few days and optimize.
But I can say I don't like it.
I have a better stage height than in doors, but it's too much in my face. I think the width suffered, not in boundaries, but in "distribution".
Next WE I'll measure with ms8 ON to compare.


----------



## tulse

Elgrosso said:


> Sure, yeah sorry my english can be strange.
> So before, I had the Audiofrog gb25 in doors and the result was really great to my ears (with ms8).
> Just 2 flaws:
> - I am struggling to get something clean on this door panels (and integrate door switch etc)
> - soundstage was not high enough
> So I decided to try some other positions again, and this time measure them, just for confirmation (ms8 bypassed).
> 
> Grabbed all small mids I have around: gb25, pioneer, some B&W 3" from a zeppelin and my stock 2.5" ones.
> All in different places/angles.
> 
> Of course it's biased since only the pionner had a perfect enclosure. For the others I had to play with tapes/towels/foam etc to simulate an enclosure or IB.
> 
> Well finally, the best measure came out here in the bottom of the pillar, in dash curves, both aimed at me.
> (I have more graph, I may update my build when I'll find time)
> 
> So surprised I then wanted to keep them few days and optimize.
> But I can say I don't like it.
> I have a better stage height than in doors, but it's too much in my face. I think the width suffered, not in boundaries, but in "distribution".
> Next WE I'll measure with ms8 ON to compare.


I see. Got it. Looking forward to what you find. Very interesting you get that great graph, but it's still too in your face. Perhaps being there's no fall off at all?


----------



## SQLnovice

Golden Ear said:


> Taps talk won't let me post pics anymore and only 1 of my files attached so here's the other pic


I love the look of this. 
My only riff?
The air freshener are not symmetrically placed into the AC vents.


----------



## Elgrosso

tulse said:


> I see. Got it. Looking forward to what you find. Very interesting you get that great graph, but it's still too in your face. Perhaps being there's no fall off at all?


Maybe, but ms8 should have lowered the top highs itself.
I tried without tweeters and it worked, but sounded thin.
With tweeters I also got back the width.
If I continue in this way I'll put the tweeters very close to mids, like in sails.

But you made me think a bit more, I just realized while driving that my dash creates a barrier between them (big symetric bump).
Maybe it's that.

So I'll post the other pioneer measuresments, what's your car btw?


----------



## tulse

Elgrosso said:


> Maybe, but ms8 should have lowered the top highs itself.
> I tried without tweeters and it worked, but sounded thin.
> With tweeters I also got back the width.
> If I continue in this way I'll put the tweeters very close to mids, like in sails.
> 
> But you made me think a bit more, I just realized while driving that my dash creates a barrier between them (big symetric bump).
> Maybe it's that.
> 
> So I'll post the other pioneer measuresments, what's your car btw?


Please do. 

2015 Jeep. This is one spot I like. It's ugly, but there would be very minimal modification. All I need to do is bolt the included pod right to the removable speaker grill. Laziest installation ever!


----------



## Elgrosso

tulse said:


> Please do.
> 
> 2015 Jeep. This is one spot I like. It's ugly, but there would be very minimal modification. All I need to do is bolt the included pod right to the removable speaker grill. Laziest installation ever!


A lot of space! You should get even better result.

I posted all pioneer measurements here
Hope it will help.
Ho and I can share the .mdat if you need


----------



## LBaudio

my half finished pillars


2015-04-12%2016.08.05_zpsepcrp1eo.jpg


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

LBaudio said:


> my half finished pillars


Are those the L4SE?


----------



## pocket5s

wish I could do contours like that


----------



## LBaudio

yes, mids are HAT L4SE

Making such counturs is not to difficult, you just need a little imagination and fore vision how you want the final product to look like, and of course a filler and sandpaper...a lot of it


----------



## LBaudio

yes, mids are HAT L4SE

Making such counturs is not to difficult, you just need a little imagination and fore vision how you want the final product to look like, and of course a filler and sandpaper...a lot of it


----------



## brett

love the work on those!


----------



## SkizeR

what tweeters are those?


----------



## LBaudio

SikzeR, those are JBL C660 GTI tweeters. 

now Im workin on doorpanels for dual C660 GTI midbass drivers per door,... will post pics in my build thread soon


----------



## Lanson

What's really cool is those sweeping lines/contours actually compliment the shaping of the interior of that particular car perfectly. It also looks like they can "lens" some of the output of the tweeter toward the listener and that will probably improve the staging.


----------



## Elgrosso

Really nice indeed! They could be used as is in a home system.
Did you manage to make them perfectly symmetric?


----------



## Elgrosso

Here are mines, last update.
WIP obviously  
still not sure I want to keep them here














































before:


----------



## Bluenote

That's nice! How's the staging with direct sound?


----------



## LBaudio

Elgrosso said:


> Really nice indeed! They could be used as is in a home system.
> Did you manage to make them perfectly symmetric?


they are symmetric enough that you cant find differencies between left and right panel when mounted in the car, but if you have both togather side by side on bench you could find small differencies.



fourthmeal said:


> What's really cool is those sweeping lines/contours actually compliment the shaping of the interior of that particular car perfectly. It also looks like they can "lens" some of the output of the tweeter toward the listener and that will probably improve the staging.


@fourthmeal....thanx for comment, that was a part of the plan. The harder part of the install will be to fabricate doorpanels or design them to compliment the design of the A-pillars. doorpanels will be complicated


----------



## Elgrosso

Bluenote said:


> That's nice! How's the staging with direct sound?


Mine?
It's great, but not perfect yet.
Better than the beginning where it was really in my face, too much.
Height and depth are really good, but less width than in doors.
Especially the left side :/

I can't be satisifed enough I think, I'd really like to install two sets, one in doors and one here, and be able to switch to really compare.


----------



## Brian_smith06

LBaudio said:


> SikzeR, those are JBL C660 GTI tweeters.
> 
> now Im workin on doorpanels for *dual C660 GTI midbass drivers per door*,... will post pics in my build thread soon


 wowzers!


----------



## Elgrosso

Yep, that should rock!


----------



## LBaudio

I hope so, lol.... they will have quite a lot of work to do to go with two JBL W15 GTI subs in the trunk....

Here is the link to the Build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-build-pioneer-brax-jbl-gti-hat-se-crown.html


----------



## LBaudio

double post


----------



## sqnut

Elgrosso said:


> Mine?
> It's great, but not perfect yet.
> Better than the beginning where it was really in my face, too much.
> Height and depth are really good, but less width than in doors.
> Especially the left side :/
> 
> I can't be satisfied enough I think, I'd really like to install two sets, one in doors and one here, and be able to switch to really compare.


Try it with the tweeter on top of the mid. See if you get a little more consistency when you move your head left and right. Every time you sit in the car, you're ears are going to be in a slightly different position. But this difference is going to be primarily on the X axis, right? On the Y axis, not so much. Hence you need a driver alignment that gives you better lateral dispersion. Horizontal arrays like a centre channel have a narrow horizontal but tall vertical dispersion. 

For width, also check the timing between drivers and try playing the woofer in the door higher. Let the mid on the dash kick in around 1 khz, see if that helps.


----------



## LBaudio

Vertical driver arrangement is always preferred in car audio....the way human ears/brains works


----------



## Elgrosso

LBaudio said:


> Vertical driver arrangement is always preferred in car audio....the way human ears/brains works





sqnut said:


> Try it with the tweeter on top of the mid. See if you get a little more consistency when you move your head left and right. Every time you sit in the car, you're ears are going to be in a slightly different position. But this difference is going to be primarily on the X axis, right? On the Y axis, not so much. Hence you need a driver alignment that gives you better lateral dispersion. Horizontal arrays like a centre channel have a narrow horizontal but tall vertical dispersion.
> 
> For width, also check the timing between drivers and try playing the woofer in the door higher. Let the mid on the dash kick in around 1 khz, see if that helps.


I should have tried this before I changed my mind (_back in doors_)

Well I can still try later, because this makes a lot of sense! And the tweeter more on left might give back some width.
Might not be easy though, I mean to not mask the midrange I'll have to put it higher enough on the pillar, and maybe too high.
(here I really wanted to push them the furthest possible in the dash/windshield angle).


----------



## Babs

LBaudio said:


> Vertical driver arrangement is always preferred in car audio....the way human ears/brains works


I've heard two different cars with a horizontal arrangement that had some of the best imaging and stage I've ever heard in a car. While I do see the reasoning behind going vertical if you can, there's so many factors involved the individual car I think will kinda let you know what it likes the drivers. ErinH's Honda is a prime example, where his current iteration has mids in pillars and tweets closer in on-axis on the dash under the windshield, which is as horizontal as it can get. His drivers are in an upside down L-shape with JL ZR's in the kicks. One of the top cars I've ever heard.

Also a GTI I heard with a very horizontal setup.. with mid-bass drivers even behind the doors rather than down below. It was outstanding, while more on the "output" side of the spectrum.

I think this horizontal config might have big potential. It's certainly worth testing different placements though.


----------



## papasin

LBaudio said:


> Vertical driver arrangement is always preferred in car audio....the way human ears/brains works





sqnut said:


> Try it with the tweeter on top of the mid. See if you get a little more consistency when you move your head left and right. Every time you sit in the car, you're ears are going to be in a slightly different position. But this difference is going to be primarily on the X axis, right? On the Y axis, not so much. Hence you need a driver alignment that gives you better lateral dispersion. Horizontal arrays like a centre channel have a narrow horizontal but tall vertical dispersion.


I once posted about this a few years back...



papasin said:


> But don't you SQ gurus look down on horizontally mounted mids/tweets?


and got this response from someone who knows a thing or two. 



BigRed said:


> Horizontal placement worked fine in my truck for a few years . If it works that's all that matters


To further the point, in *my* car I went from this setup:










to this one:










I don't dismiss that in theory, a vertical array should yield good results, and one could say a coaxial/point source configuration in theory should even be better. 
I will say IME with my latter setup, at no point did the imaging suffer, and in fact, with proper alignment, amplitude, and phase, we were able to get it to focus better than the former...which leads me to the conclusion that proper tuning will play a bigger role, which is what I think babs is getting at. My $0.02 FWIW.


----------



## james2266

I have been pondering going to a very similar setup myself in the Lexus. If I can find another spare set of apillar covers to play with and I can actually convince myself to attempt fabricating yet another set of apillar panels for a midrange/tweeter combo. If I do, I was planning on going with a more on axis aiming on the midrange to hopefully fully eliminate near window reflections and move the tweeter out as close to the side window as possible. My thought would have the apillar extending around the side window moulding (that will be the tricky part). If I do attempt this, I plan on taking some of JT's ideas and finding a way to more easily swap out drivers. Would be nice to not have to redo everything anytime I want to try out a new driver. I have never seemed 100% happy with any of my midrange choices yet although the AP drivers I'm using now have probably come the closest.


----------



## Elgrosso

Babs said:


> I've heard two different cars with a horizontal arrangement that had some of the best imaging and stage I've ever heard in a car. While I do see the reasoning behind going vertical if you can, there's so many factors involved the individual car I think will kinda let you know what it likes the drivers. ErinH's Honda is a prime example, where his current iteration has mids in pillars and tweets closer in on-axis on the dash under the windshield, which is as horizontal as it can get. His drivers are in an upside down L-shape with JL ZR's in the kicks. One of the top cars I've ever heard.
> 
> Also a GTI I heard with a very horizontal setup.. with mid-bass drivers even behind the doors rather than down below. It was outstanding, while more on the "output" side of the spectrum.
> 
> I think this horizontal config might have big potential. It's certainly worth testing different placements though.


I tried several placements and angles here around the pillar, and roughly measured them.
But maybe it was not the right process, because I played with one driver at a time (but L&R), not combinations of mid/tweets. 
At the end of that day, the best measure (dsp off) came with a pioneer in its enclosure, at the very edge of the dash, facing me. It was almost flat, but at the ear i didn't really like the result:
_Piopio_









But I have to say, my tuning abilities are very limited, I rely on my ms-8(s) for that, and then can try to optimize the rest.
One day maybe I'll go full manual.

Of course I was heavily influenced by Gary's setup history (ErinH's too).
Silly enough to think that even without his knowledge I might grab part of his result


----------



## Elgrosso

papasin said:


> (...)
> To further the point, in *my* car I went from this setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this one:


These pillars are so sweeeeet! why don't they have more finger prints


----------



## papasin

Elgrosso said:


> These pillars are so sweeeeet! why don't they have more finger prints



I can't take any credit for the fabrication. All the credit goes to jtaudioacc. I don't think he gets enough recognition across the board for some of the very impressive installs he pulls off.

As for fingerprints...hehe. You wouldn't believe how many times we have to remind the kids not to touch.  I probably didn't do as good a job brushing the suede for the photo op.


----------



## teldzc1

I love all the builds I've seen by JT. Wish he'd post more of them.


----------



## papasin

teldzc1 said:


> I love all the builds I've seen by JT. Wish he'd post more of them.


But if he's posting, he's not building.  

Ok, let me help. One he just finished...


----------



## seafish

papasin said:


> Ok, let me help. One he just finished...


That's just downright SEXY, and I never thought I'd day that about an install.


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> ...which leads me to the conclusion that proper tuning will play a bigger role, which is what I think babs is getting at. My $0.02 FWIW.


Absolutely correct Sir.. The tune is key.


----------



## papasin

seafish said:


> That's just downright SEXY, and I never thought I'd day that about an install.



The trunk is equally impressive, if not more so. But since this isn't a trunk thread, I won't post that pic. But folks can go to his FB page and see his installs to whet their appetites.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I really like Pusko's original spin off the dash front, and Derickveliz... this is very sweet...Anthony Gallo style


----------



## almatias

Full Range Fostex FE83En


----------



## ben54b

Do you have plans for grilles. And that trimming looks good.


----------



## almatias

ben54b said:


> Do you have plans for grilles. And that trimming looks good.


No grilles plan!
Thus it sounds great


----------



## DragonMouse

..here's mine:

Esotar 650 in the dash & Esotar 110 in the pillars.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I bet that ^ sounds nice! 

Looks fantastic


----------



## brett

almatias said:


> Full Range Fostex FE83En



thought about using fostex at one point. how do they sound? how much power do you have going to them?


----------



## FordEscape

Not yet permanent but here's pics of my 'test install' while I'm playing with aiming. HAT L3v2 and L1v2 on Baltic ply, tubes are PVC with a bit of poly fill and a press-fit backside plug of foamcore, all scrap materials I had on hand. The zip-ties are loose enough to let me change the angle but hold it all in place for lots of driving/listening time as I test.

Not at all sure how representative this is of what a permanent install will sound like when I get to that point, but I'm sure learning that aim/axis does make a difference in the sound.


----------



## DragonMouse

deeppinkdiver said:


> I bet that ^ sounds nice!
> 
> Looks fantastic


thx, it does.. it will sound better once the amps will be completely serviced.


----------



## nstaln




----------



## almatias

brett said:


> thought about using fostex at one point. how do they sound? how much power do you have going to them?


You have fostex characteristic timbre. I love it. 
They are amplified by a APA4200 25rms per channel


----------



## papasin

I think this might be version 9... :surprised:


----------



## Pseudonym

whats holding those tweets in place?


----------



## papasin

Pseudonym said:


> whats holding those tweets in place?



Maybe this angle will help.


----------



## Pseudonym

jeeeeeeeez


----------



## mathematics

made these for a customer/friend


----------



## I800C0LLECT

nstaln said:


>




SO MANY GREAT IDEAS IN THIS THREAD!!!

I can't wait to get my GB10 and GB25 up here  It might parallel a little kid with his first crayon so to speak...but it'll sound good!

BTW, I had first thought about using my vents in my '04 Grand Prix but I never went through with it. Your install is just simple genius. love it


----------



## subwoofery

nstaln said:


>


Which car is that? A Qashqai? 

Kelvin


----------



## gstokes

BlueAc said:


> Do airbags have to be removed from the A pillar if they are present?


I would choose a different location for the tweeters long before i disabled the airbags..


----------



## nstaln

I800C0LLECT said:


> SO MANY GREAT IDEAS IN THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get my GB10 and GB25 up here  It might parallel a little kid with his first crayon so to speak...but it'll sound good!
> 
> BTW, I had first thought about using my vents in my '04 Grand Prix but I never went through with it. Your install is just simple genius. love it


Thank you sir!

Be sure to post pics when you get em!


----------



## nstaln

subwoofery said:


> Which car is that? A Qashqai?
> 
> Kelvin


2010 Nissan Rogue.


----------



## jtaudioacc

gstokes said:


> I would choose a different location for the tweeters long before i disabled the airbags..


they are always side curtain air bags. the pillar pops out like an inch or so. the pillars are just where they are mounted. 

i've replaced a number of side curtain air bags. the pillars usually aren't damaged. the headliner, that's another story. lol


----------



## pocket5s

That's the way mine works. The airbag is actually in the headliner above the door glass. there is an attachment point in the a-pillar and the pillar cover pops out a few inches to accommodate the airbag strap when it deploys.


----------



## t3sn4f2

One can always bisect the pillar right above the driver mounting. That way when the airbag deploys it won't affect the driver in any way. It'll probably require a remounting of the bottom clip to somewhere higher up but should be that difficult. Might be even better to leave it and use some industrial Velcro in that spot instead.


----------



## james2266

t3sn4f2 said:


> One can always bisect the pillar right above the driver mounting. That way when the airbag deploys it won't affect the driver in any way. It'll probably require a remounting of the bottom clip to somewhere higher up but should be that difficult. Might be even better to leave it and use some industrial Velcro in that spot instead.


This is exactly what I am thinking of doing in my Lexus if I do get up the energy to re-do my pillars. My apillar has a pop-clip about 3 inches above where my tweeter is now. I would cut the entire pillar just below that point and then glass the entire area in for a sealed midrange pod that would sit both under what's left of the apillar cover and on top of the dash (to get the airspace required). This would give me the best width possible in the vehicle if I spin the tweeter over beside the side winder glass (like Papasin's location). I want to make that one full piece tho as it would be real tough to mount a tweeter in the location I want from the side doors (close to mirror - no sail panels on this one). 

I was a little concerned about the operation of the apillar panel in the event of a collision and having the airbag deploy. Well, guess I still am concerned a little. Sure think it would be a cool design if not difficult to pull off. I bet it would sound awesome too as I would probably go Scanspeak for both midrange/tweeter (12m/R3004 ideally). Need to come up with a spare set of apillar covers and the money for the drivers/amps. Wifey needs to find a job...


----------



## subwoofery

nstaln said:


> 2010 Nissan Rogue.


Sweet, my wife got a Qashqai, same interior :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## BlackHHR

Not quite in the A-Pillars yet, here is the tear drop cnc machine milled from 6061 - 1/4" aluminium. L3SE flangeless mated with a L1Pro R2 tweeter.. I am thinking we will use the Black tweeter instead of polished.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ very nice looking baffle sir!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

subwoofery said:


> Sweet, my wife got a Qashqai, same interior :thumbsup:
> 
> Kelvin


They're not sold here are they?


----------



## subwoofery

Patrick Bateman said:


> They're not sold here are they?


Don't think so... You got the Rogue in US (shown below): 









Then there's the Qashqai or Dualis in Europe and Asia: 









Both models are from 2008. There have been 2 generations since then...

Kelvin


----------



## mrgreenjeans71

Notice more and more of these stock looking A pillar installs. Are these DIY or are you guys having them made for you? Haven't been into car audio for some time, but want to get some small mids for an A pillar install, get the mids out of the kicks where they get muffled. I could use a link to some info. Thanks.


----------



## derickveliz

mrgreenjeans71 said:


> Notice more and more of these stock looking A pillar installs. Are these DIY or are you guys having them made for you? Haven't been into car audio for some time, but want to get some small mids for an A pillar install, get the mids out of the kicks where they get muffled. I could use a link to some info. Thanks.


Here is a good link for you!

*I live just 35 minutes away from Chicopee, Once in a while we have DIYMA meeting, but I'm more than welcome to chat and give you a good advice!*

D.


----------



## gu9cci

[URL=http://s747.photobucket.com/user/gu9cci/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxcqtutvc.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## mrgreenjeans71

Hey Derick. Cool man. I'm always interested in checking out other people's systems and getting new ideas.


----------



## teldzc1

That's really nice gu9cci!


----------



## derickveliz

mrgreenjeans71 said:


> Hey Derick. Cool man. I'm always interested in checking out other people's systems and getting new ideas.


You are welcome, I'm in the middle of my new install but here is a LINK to see what I did last time!

My CLA is half way, so in another month or so I'll start tuning!



I'm sorry guys, no A-Pillars on these...

D.


----------



## Detune

Used my stock tweeter mounts for the mids and cut for the new tweets.


----------



## RMAT




----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Those look very nice...

Due to the overlap positioning, shouldn't the tweeter go before the mid/closer to you vs the mid being closer? 
Probably makes no lick of difference, but something I thought of as a design foundation. I notice you have stock dash position if you ever wanted to use it.
Wow, I wouldn't have thought the effort of Apillars would be making such a drastic difference from your stock location option for the mid, as it would be firing off the glass.

Very nice.....


----------



## narvarr

RMAT said:


>


I recognize the tweeters, but what mid are you using?


----------



## RMAT

narvarr said:


> I recognize the tweeters, but what mid are you using?


Scanspeak Discovery 10F/8414G-10

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...canspeak-discovery-10f/8414g-10-4-full-range/


----------



## jtaudioacc

from a recent build. pioneer stage 4.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Just finished mine. Audible physics ar3a with AT's.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Nice, and those ultra highs in the placement I would think makes sense to me


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Nice, and those ultra highs in the placement I would think makes sense to me


Thanks 
That position for the AT was how papasin had his so I figured I would follow his lead.


----------



## abusiveDAD

jtaudioacc said:


> from a recent build. pioneer stage 4.


Damn, I always love your builds.
Wish I ways closer to cali!!!


----------



## The real Subzero




----------



## Elgrosso

Wow cool, that must have been a lot of work!


----------



## Sonusray

[/IMG]Our Sinfoni /Hertz car.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Sonusray said:


> Our Sinfoni /Hertz car.


That. Is. Gorgeous! Beautiful.


----------



## Arete

I love this thread. :laugh:


----------



## BlackHHR

Whats up Ray ??


----------



## Sonusray

BlackHHR said:


> Whats up Ray ??


Who is this?
I don't know any screen names.

But, hey what's up.


----------



## BlackHHR

Sonusray said:


> Who is this?
> I don't know any screen names.
> 
> But, hey what's up.



Greg from Hybrid ...

For the guys that do not know Ray at Sonus. He is a a bad azz fabricator and his work speaks for itself. I had the chance to meet him at Sonus last year. What a pleasure.
So Ray glad to have you here on the forum.


----------



## Sonusray

BlackHHR said:


> Greg from Hybrid ...


Hi greg....
and now I know.
Thanks for the kind words. I will try to keep content coming here. 

:ninja:


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Sonusray said:


> [/IMG]Our Sinfoni /Hertz car.


real sweet. great work to some great looking comps!


----------



## BlackHHR

Here is the trunk of the a pillar car that SonusRay posted.
Evol


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Sonusray said:


> [/IMG]Our Sinfoni /Hertz car.




That one shot looks like flekstone?


----------



## I800C0LLECT

jtaudioacc said:


> from a recent build. pioneer stage 4.



I should have just sent mine to you guys.


----------



## SkizeR

BlackHHR said:


> Here is the trunk of the a pillar car that SonusRay posted.
> Evol


Ray, how long does it take you to build something like this?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Great work Ray! I know thats a Benz but did you guys wrap that dash or was that already done, mad stich skills as well as fab work. Hoping to put my Ridgeline under the knife for that metal work we talked about in the next couple of weeks. My fab guy is way behind plus my schedule sucks right now.


----------



## Sonusray

The Benz was a 2 day build.

Doors, pillars, sails, rgb video wiring, remote start, full lasar/radar integrated system, trunk and tuned.

Micah and I flew in 4 of our friends that do fab and we worked 50 hours straight.
No sleep for most of us.

Was an experience, that's for sure.


----------



## Sonusray

No flekstone here...lol

And the dash is oem


----------



## BlackHHR

Sonusray said:


> The Benz was a 2 day build.
> 
> Doors, pillars, sails, rgb video wiring, remote start, full lasar/radar integrated system, trunk and tuned.
> 
> Micah and I flew in 4 of our friends that do fab and we worked 50 hours straight.
> No sleep for most of us.
> 
> Was an experience, that's for sure.


Ray some where I have some pictures of that 50 hour marathon non stop build.
That is for another section/thread. Is there a bat chit crazy section in the forum?


----------



## Extended Power

To Greg and Ray:

Is it possible to have a-pillars without the vehicle?
I have PM'd Greg about doing a set for me, but there is no way I can drive my truck down to have them done.
The components are HAT L3se's and L1 Pro R2's.

Ray that is some gorgeous work!


----------



## Sonusray

Where are you at in Canadia?
I may know someone on your area worthy.

Hell, we train a **** ton of people from all over the place.

And for the type of fitment we desire.....I would need a vehicle.

Doesn't mean your, just one like it.

What kind of truck?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

SkizeR said:


> Ray, how long does it take you to build something like this?



That's a great way to store your eggs from the grocery store, just don't run the amps too hot. But for bread, you need to run them full tilt.


----------



## Babs

BlackHHR said:


> Here is the trunk of the a pillar car that SonusRay posted.
> Evol


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Sonusray said:


> Where are you at in Canadia?
> I may know someone on your area worthy.
> 
> Hell, we train a **** ton of people from all over the place.
> 
> And for the type of fitment we desire.....I would need a vehicle.
> 
> Doesn't mean your, just one like it.
> 
> What kind of truck?




Im pretty sure he has a F250, might be 350..

2 day build is badass Ray. You guys must have been climbing all over one another to get in and out of that car. That is amazing all of that was knocked out that quick, but 6 pro's all at once makes it seem feasable.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

deeppinkdiver said:


> but 6 pro's all at once makes it seem feasable.


That's how the shops do it so fast I would think.... 

-wire runner
-fabricator 1 and 2
-project manager
-tuner
...

From what I have seen in years...

This would be a week or 2 if you as the car owner does project managment with 1 installer...
But at more headaches, less cost.
Except for the tuning part. This is usually very situation specific, and things are all over the place on what goes down.

Results are often alike....
Some (sometimes many) shops are busy and can cut corners or switch out parts on you in the process.



Depending on your installer, the wires running clean is not always a fabricators priority. So a dedicated guy is always a plus.
Not all fabs are tuners and vise versa

BUT, there are those that have over the years really learned each part very well. 

What are your thoughts with single installer experiences?
(Just my observations. you may have very different experiences.)


----------



## Extended Power

Sonusray said:


> Where are you at in Canadia?
> I may know someone on your area worthy.
> 
> Hell, we train a **** ton of people from all over the place.
> 
> And for the type of fitment we desire.....I would need a vehicle.
> 
> Doesn't mean your, just one like it.
> 
> What kind of truck?


It's a 2003 F350 King Ranch crew cab. 
I have had estimates from two different companies in Calgary, Alberta.
The estimates were for a custom center console for two JL 12w7 subs.
One came in at $6000.00, and the other was $11,000.00

So when I see people saying they can do a set of sails for $350.00, you can bet it gets my attention.

I have a pair of HAT L3SE midrange, and a pair of HAT L1 Pro R2 tweeters for the sails.

I'm not a fibre glass guy, but people who do it, make it look so simple...I just don't want to damage any equipment with too small of enclosures or have them aimed completely wrong.

I was going to call you today but got wrapped up setting up the dsp and amp gains. (Still working on it)


----------



## Sonusray

Calgary.

Mobile solutions of calgary. Larry penn.

Or dereck at visions in red deer.


----------



## james2266

Extended Power said:


> It's a 2003 F350 King Ranch crew cab.
> I have had estimates from two different companies in Calgary, Alberta.
> The estimates were for a custom center console for two JL 12w7 subs.
> One came in at $6000.00, and the other was $11,000.00
> 
> So when I see people saying they can do a set of sails for $350.00, you can bet it gets my attention.
> 
> I have a pair of HAT L3SE midrange, and a pair of HAT L1 Pro R2 tweeters for the sails.
> 
> I'm not a fibre glass guy, but people who do it, make it look so simple...I just don't want to damage any equipment with too small of enclosures or have them aimed completely wrong.
> 
> I was going to call you today but got wrapped up setting up the dsp and amp gains. (Still working on it)





Sonusray said:


> Calgary.
> 
> Mobile solutions of calgary. Larry penn.
> 
> Or dereck at visions in red deer.


In Calgary there are really only two games in town as I'm sure you know. MSC is where I get any work done that I don't want to do myself. The other is Audioconcepts although I have not had them do work for me actually. MSC is really expensive but it will be done right and they will stand behind whatever they do. For some things that is worth the hight price to me and for other things it is not worth it. My suggest on glassing is do it yourself just make sure you have a backup body part to work with in case you mess up. If you need any tips or want to see/hear one finished (mostly) drop me a line. I am always up for a get-together.


----------



## james2266

Extended Power : sent PM


----------



## Extended Power

Sonusray said:


> Calgary.
> 
> Mobile solutions of calgary. Larry penn.
> 
> Or dereck at visions in red deer.





james2266 said:


> In Calgary there are really only two games in town as I'm sure you know. MSC is where I get any work done that I don't want to do myself. The other is Audioconcepts although I have not had them do work for me actually. MSC is really expensive but it will be done right and they will stand behind whatever they do. For some things that is worth the hight price to me and for other things it is not worth it. My suggest on glassing is do it yourself just make sure you have a backup body part to work with in case you mess up. If you need any tips or want to see/hear one finished (mostly) drop me a line. I am always up for a get-together.


These are the two shops...lol

I just finished messin around for the day in the garage.
If BlackHHR finds a donor truck, I will most likely send him a set of a-pillars to do up for the truck. (I'll just have to move the four gauges I have in the a-pillar now.)

james2266, shoot me your cell number, and I'll try to meet up with you the next time we are in town.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Extended Power said:


> It's a 2003 F350 King Ranch crew cab.
> I have had estimates from two different companies in Calgary, Alberta.
> The estimates were for a custom center console for two JL 12w7 subs.
> One came in at $6000.00, and the other was $11,000.00
> 
> So when I see people saying they can do a set of sails for $350.00, you can bet it gets my attention.
> 
> I have a pair of HAT L3SE midrange, and a pair of HAT L1 Pro R2 tweeters for the sails.
> 
> I'm not a fibre glass guy, but people who do it, make it look so simple...I just don't want to damage any equipment with too small of enclosures or have them aimed completely wrong.
> 
> I was going to call you today but got wrapped up setting up the dsp and amp gains. (Still working on it)



go big or go home...LOL


----------



## james2266

Extended Power said:


> These are the two shops...lol
> 
> I just finished messin around for the day in the garage.
> If BlackHHR finds a donor truck, I will most likely send him a set of a-pillars to do up for the truck. (I'll just have to move the four gauges I have in the a-pillar now.)
> 
> james2266, shoot me your cell number, and I'll try to meet up with you the next time we are in town.


PM coming in a bit here 



jtaudioacc said:


> go big or go home...LOL


JT, Are those one piece apillars or is that apillar and sail panel on that build? If it is one piece, this is EXACTLY what I would like to do on my ride (in time). If it's one piece, do you have any build pics of this one or a description of how ya did it? You can PM that if you prefer too.


----------



## jtaudioacc

james2266 said:


> JT, Are those one piece apillars or is that apillar and sail panel on that build? If it is one piece, this is EXACTLY what I would like to do on my ride (in time). If it's one piece, do you have any build pics of this one or a description of how ya did it? You can PM that if you prefer too.


the 5" is actually not one piece to the a pillar, and the sail panels are just by themselves. so not all one piece.


----------



## james2266

jtaudioacc said:


> the 5" is actually not one piece to the a pillar, and the sail panels are just by themselves. so not all one piece.


Ya, I zoomed in after I typed that and saw that. Have you ever done one like I described? Anything I should be aware of if I do attempt something like that? ie. proper airbag useage, etc.


----------



## james2266

BTW, awesome job as usual on that one.


----------



## jtaudioacc

james2266 said:


> Ya, I zoomed in after I typed that and saw that. Have you ever done one like I described? Anything I should be aware of if I do attempt something like that? ie. proper airbag useage, etc.


have fun covering something like that.


----------



## james2266

jtaudioacc said:


> have fun covering something like that.


Yeah, that is a big fear of mine as well. Maybe two pieces is a better option. Doesn't matter anyways as that attention is very far off. Got a new (to me) amp to install in a new amp rack first.


----------



## sosa88

that's not bad


----------



## Extended Power

jtaudioacc said:


> go big or go home...LOL


Obviously the L3's would be in a smaller housing, but I have to know...why are the mids pointing straight at the driver, and passenger? 
If it's a one seat system, would they both be aimed at the driver's ears?
If it's a two person system, wouldn't they be aimed at the center of the roof...about where the cab light is?

I don't know...that's why I'm asking.

My system is not for competition... 
I have to add rear fill to please the wife now.:mean:


----------



## Extended Power

Here is kinda what I'm looking for:




























These were from this thread, way back....
Big red posted them, and said JT Audio did the work.
I'd rather have the pillars covered in a beige leather, or vinyl...or textured ford beige, if you can find the right color.


----------



## Babs

Ribbit! Ribbit!
This might require a shoehorn and some creative geometry. Hehehe. Little idea I've been curious about since these were exposed at CES. Might be rather difficult. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman

Extended Power said:


> It's a 2003 F350 King Ranch crew cab.
> I have had estimates from two different companies in Calgary, Alberta.
> The estimates were for a custom center console for two JL 12w7 subs.
> One came in at $6000.00, and the other was $11,000.00
> 
> *So when I see people saying they can do a set of sails for $350.00, you can bet it gets my attention.*
> 
> I have a pair of HAT L3SE midrange, and a pair of HAT L1 Pro R2 tweeters for the sails.
> 
> I'm not a fibre glass guy, but people who do it, make it look so simple...I just don't want to damage any equipment with too small of enclosures or have them aimed completely wrong.
> 
> I was going to call you today but got wrapped up setting up the dsp and amp gains. (Still working on it)


I had a guy look at a on axis pillar fabrication for a pair of CX4s. He started adding up the price talking out loud, when if got to $2000 and wasn't slowing down I had to stop him . 

So yeah im with you, $350 for a set of sails has got my attention also. But i can't find were anyone mentioned $350.


----------



## bradknob

Here's the ones from my truck before it was totaled. HAT L4 carbons.






I've done quite a few for local guys and usually charge $300-$400. It's just something I do on the side and by no means are they JT quality. I just feel like a crook trying to charge more than that based on my skills.


----------



## Extended Power

bradknob said:


> Here's the ones from my truck before it was totaled. HAT L4 carbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done quite a few for local guys and usually charge $300-$400. It's just something I do on the side and by no means are they JT quality. I just feel like a crook trying to charge more than that based on my skills.



Those look really good!
If I knew I could do that good of a job...I'd try to do them myself.


----------



## Bluenote

Babs said:


> Ribbit! Ribbit!
> This might require a shoehorn and some creative geometry. Hehehe. Little idea I've been curious about since these were exposed at CES. Might be rather difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to see how that turns out. Great cost effective idea for front stage!


----------



## Babs

Bluenote said:


> I'd like to see how that turns out. Great cost effective idea for front stage!



Yeah it's definitely a thought. I've seen Erin do 5" Satori's in that spot and ran kef point source drivers prior. Papasin also runs a 4" driver there. So it's definitely possible, depending on how large you're willing to glass in the area. I'd like to keep placement as far forward as possible toward the "V" as possible but it'll be a challenge in this Civic as opposed to some big window areas I've seen like the Kia's. Something like the scan 10F I suspect would be a tad more accommodating and certainly the frog GB25. 

Next step will be to fire these GS coaxials up and answer that question. I suspect and hope they're the bee's knees. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluenote

I was recently looking at the Audison Apx4 point source. Designed very much like the Kef Uniq but very basic design, very small and not biampable. Looking forward to your impressions on the GS!


----------



## Sonusray

2000.00 pillars better be really fancy.

We typically charge around 7-800 for a nice set.
something like the Benz that has 1off aluminium rings that match the oem vents would be up around 15-1600 or so.


----------



## Babs

Shameless plug for any 8th Civic sedan guys lurking in here. 
See price update at the bottom.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/187041-8th-civic-pillar-custom-pods-tweeter-possibly-small-mid.html


----------



## Extended Power

1fishman said:


> I had a guy look at a on axis pillar fabrication for a pair of CX4s. He started adding up the price talking out loud, when if got to $2000 and wasn't slowing down I had to stop him .
> 
> So yeah im with you, $350 for a set of sails has got my attention also. But i can't find were anyone mentioned $350.


This is where it came from:











I posted a couple pictures of a housing I found to try with my L3's, but I wanted to know if they were too small for them, since they are recommended to be installed in a IB environment.
BlackHHR replied that they were in fact, too small, and would most certainly result in damaged drivers. (Ain't nobody got time for damaged drivers!)

So then I seen this thread.


----------



## BlackHHR

Yes that was me. 
4 1/2 labor and a done deal. ^^^


----------



## BlackHHR

1Fishman how are you doing? 
When are you coming by the shop again for a visit?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Looks like he's trying to find someone who can make him $350 pillars, and since you had the rough $ figure, he is trying to see where he can get that price... Maybe with your help he might.


----------



## 1fishman

Sonusray said:


> 2000.00 pillars better be really fancy.
> 
> We typically charge around 7-800 for a nice set.
> something like the Benz that has 1off aluminium rings that match the oem vents would be up around 15-1600 or so.


At $2000 he wasn't done adding it all up. I had to stop him and remind him the van is a 2001 Honda minivan with 300,000 mile on it.:laugh: I was afraid final price was going to cost more than the van.

@ BlackHHR
I'll stop by next time im up that way. i have 2 customers near you.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I think a shop quoted me a starting point of $1200 with likely a few hundred more just to get my pillars custom fabricated for tweeters. Hence, I'm doing it myself.  I can live with ME screwing things up. My wife won't let me live knowing I spent that cash on 2 tiny speakers.


----------



## Sonusray

Maybe these shops need some speed training.
tell them to hit me up.
basic pillars should take 4-5 hours tops.

If I have access to the same type of vehicle I'd do nice/basic type pillars for the 6-700 range 
350 just doesnt cover the time and materials for us.

BUT........

We do have something coming from the EVOL line soon that you pillar guys are going to love.


----------



## Extended Power

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Looks like he's trying to find someone who can make him $350 pillars, and since you had the rough $ figure, he is trying to see where he can get that price... Maybe with your help he might.


Oh trust me, I had sent him a PM asking to do a set for me

The biggest problem is my location, and vehicle...I'm too far away, and my truck is not a long haul/distance type any more. I even said I would just buy new a-pillars, and ship them to him.

I am thankful that BlackHHR took the time to help me out. Telling me what I didn't want to hear, but in the end, I don't want to screw any equipment up.:blush:
He also tried finding a donor truck, so he could build me a set of a-pillars...but could not find one available.

The guys at MSC in Calgary are the guys that quoted $11K for the center console for my truck.
When my wife and I showed up, and toured the place...you can just tell that their clientele all have blank cheques for them to just fill in when the jobs are done. 
Lamborghini in the show room...waiting to have work done, Ford GT 40, Shelby Cobra 427...some Mastercraft boat...and a Maserati all in the shop. ....meh...sure...we can do your truck... 

My intention was not to "hold him to the price", it was to have him build me a super quality set of pillars that would be sized right for the drivers I want to use, aimed correctly, and to not have a burning sensation around my ass when he handed me the bill.

In Canada, we are at the mercy of the shops.
Our dollar is making it next to impossible to buy anything from the United States anymore. (My $130.00 is equal to your $100.00)


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

In Los Angeles there are more shops so there is more price cutting. 

Its not rocket science. Its fabrication. The more times you do the better and easier, and more profit. Less material, less time, etc. 
Does take a hands on person . the better with hands craft work, the better and smoother the process.

There is a guy on YouTube who made his own pillars for the first time from scratch. If you have time, it is not that hard. He shows you what he did from a-z. I couldn't devote a day to do it, but I don't think they are worth more than $500 a pair, unless the car has some special needs.


----------



## james2266

Phil Indeblanc said:


> In Los Angeles there are more shops so there is more price cutting.
> 
> Its not rocket science. Its fabrication. The more times you do the better and easier, and more profit. Less material, less time, etc.
> Does take a hands on person . the better with hands craft work, the better and smoother the process.
> 
> There is a guy on YouTube who made his own pillars for the first time from scratch. If you have time, it is not that hard. He shows you what he did from a-z. I couldn't devote a day to do it, but I don't think they are worth more than $500 a pair, unless the car has some special needs.


THIS... Honestly is the only option where we live unless you are rich. I guess a 30+ hour drive down to the LA area is an option too if you can stay there for a solid week long enough for someone like JT/Bing/Joey to do the job. It is a trip I made last year and it took me 2 weeks of solid driving basically and was exhausted when I came back. We saw alot of awesome stuff in the process but don't think I will be making that journey again anytime soon.

I have now made a set of dash pods and my current apillars for my vehicle exclusively myself. There is a sense of pride in doing it yourself as well. It is alot of work but in the end I know I saved about $2000 or so likely. I know there are imperfections in them still and I would love to do up another set as I know I can do better now from experience. My other issue is getting a set of apillars to play with as well. Lexus body parts are not easy or cheap to obtain up here.


----------



## Sonusray

Derek at visions in red deer.

Very capable 
tell him I sent you.
you won't be let down.


----------



## Extended Power

Sonusray said:


> Derek at visions in red deer.
> 
> Very capable
> tell him I sent you.
> you won't be let down.


PM'd you for some info.

Thanks.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Sonusray said:


> Maybe these shops need some speed training.
> tell them to hit me up.
> *basic pillars should take 4-5 hours tops.*
> 
> If I have access to the same type of vehicle I'd do nice/basic type pillars for the 6-700 range
> 350 just doesnt cover the time and materials for us.
> 
> BUT........
> 
> We do have something coming from the EVOL line soon that you pillar guys are going to love.



It's my first time and I have about 8 to 9 hours total in it. I thought it was going to be much worse. As soon as you get your hands dirty you just figure it out and get it done.

Mine are basic though. Hoping to add then to this thread soon!


----------



## Babs

Phil Indeblanc said:


> There is a guy on YouTube who made his own pillars for the first time from scratch. If you have time, it is not that hard. He shows you what he did from a-z. I couldn't devote a day to do it, but I don't think they are worth more than $500 a pair, unless the car has some special needs.


Oooh.. Find and share that please? 



james2266 said:


> I have now made a set of dash pods and my current apillars for my vehicle exclusively myself. There is a sense of pride in doing it yourself as well.


^ True that! Everything in my humble car I did myself with exception of a trunk sub enclosure that was easily purchased. But the whole job from wiring to install is all my doing. So even if she never wins nare a trophy or even sounds good to any judge, she sure blows my skirt up because I did it. That's a very cool thing. 

Actually HEARING it and having it sound good, is icing on the cake. The pain and suffering of the install and work and tuning is the true hobby.



I800C0LLECT said:


> It's my first time and I have about 8 to 9 hours total in it.


hehe.. I'm not even gonna say how many hours I fumbled around doing my silly little tweet pods. That first one is certainly a time-suck with learning curve. I bet it'd take 1/3 the time the next go around just from what I learned by doing. "Learn by doing".. my new favorite motto.


----------



## Extended Power

james2266 said:


> I have now made a set of dash pods and my current apillars for my vehicle exclusively myself. There is a sense of pride in doing it yourself as well. It is alot of work but in the end I know I saved about $2000 or so likely. I know there are imperfections in them still and I would love to do up another set as I know I can do better now from experience. My other issue is getting a set of apillars to play with as well. Lexus body parts are not easy or cheap to obtain up here.


That's just it...the PRIDE thing...I usually go overboard on anything I try to do, and get extremely proud of my accomplishment afterwards...
Then my wife will walk in and takes the wind right out of my sails. (No pun intended)
I love doing things myself, but I'm afraid people may hold back on their true thoughts and feelings when I ask for their opinion on the outcome.

What I think is an awesome job, because it took me 6 weeks or months to do, might look like a pile of **** to someone else...and then they say something like..."If you needed that done, I could have done it in a day for you..."


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Sounds like you need to ask the wife for a 3 day vacation, get it done a few times for top results, and then start charging people for you to makes these on the side. It's not the funnest job, unless you really enjoy the smell of resin and sanded bondo.

Once you have the tools, and a couple runs, you will be a master. I don't know who is charging a 1000-2000, but I'd setup shop next to his and do it on the weekends.


----------



## Nismo

1fishman said:


> At $2000 he wasn't done adding it all up. I had to stop him and remind him the van is a 2001 Honda minivan with 300,000 mile on it.:laugh: I was afraid final price was going to cost more than the van.
> 
> @ BlackHHR
> I'll stop by next time im up that way. i have 2 customers near you.


Quick OT...exactly how many miles? My parents have an 02, and they're right around that number. Have seen one a few years newer with almost 400k on it as well.

Eric


----------



## jtaudioacc

Babs said:


> Ribbit! Ribbit!
> This might require a shoehorn and some creative geometry. Hehehe. Little idea I've been curious about since these were exposed at CES. Might be rather difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


you can make that fit. will have to come over the dash a tiny bit, but it should fit.


----------



## papasin

Babs said:


> Ribbit! Ribbit!
> This might require a shoehorn and some creative geometry. Hehehe. Little idea I've been curious about since these were exposed at CES. Might be rather difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk





jtaudioacc said:


> you can make that fit. will have to come over the dash a tiny bit, but it should fit.


^ I think JT knows what he's talking about, especially for that car. I think he's done a couple of those pillars now. :laugh:

Yeah, maybe something like this 



















Fabrication courtesy of JT Audio and Accessories


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I guess there are 2 JT's in the So Cal area. One is with Al &Ed sound, and the other is thee JT of JT Audio


----------



## Babs

jtaudioacc said:


> you can make that fit. will have to come over the dash a tiny bit, but it should fit.






papasin said:


> ^ I think JT knows what he's talking about, especially for that car. I think he's done a couple of those pillars now. :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, maybe something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabrication courtesy of JT Audio and Accessories





Hehehe I could just send them to JT but I suspect he's a tad on the mend at present. Yeah those pillars are the bomb. 

Edit: I should also say JT I hope you heal up well and rapidly. Much much more of your talent to be spread into some beautiful car work.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yepvegas

Love all the ideas I have gone over thread.....twice has anyone seen a pillar. Install in a Suzuki SX4? I have lots of room Just not sure how you choose driver orientation.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc

txwrxwagon2 said:


> Revisiting old threads, and I don't know how I missed this... REALLY? the stand has the Morel, LITERALLY in line-sight of the OE tweeter location and 2" forward... put it in the OE panel and call it a day?
> 
> ~R.


holy 2010 batman! lol


----------



## tarantula




----------



## Darth SQ

These are going in my 2007 Honda Fit Sport.
Not quite done yet but very close.














Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The Tube Doctor

tarantula said:


>


Love those ODR drivers. Built like jewelry. 
What's in the rest of your system?


----------



## Darth SQ

txwrxwagon2 said:


> Bret that looks fantastic! it looks OEM! I actually said that out loud to my laptop... lol... what drivers are those?
> 
> ~Rob


Thanks Rob.
They started out looking like this.






And this is the 3-way set.
It's the Soundstream RF3.6C engineered by my good friend Grizz Archer.


The trim ring around the mid was fabricated to blend it with the tweeter cup. 
It's not the expensive high end 3-way sets usually gracing this forum but I tend to march to a different drum.
Besides, I love using components made by my friends especially when they sound great. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tarantula

Clarion HX-D2
PIONEER TS-T01RS 
PIONEER TS-S01RS 
Brax Matrix 6.1 
Brax Matrix 10.1 or Morel Ultimo 12 or JBL W12 GTi (still needs to be tested)
Brax MX4 & Brax MX4


----------



## almatias




----------



## claytonzmvox

Almatias ta top essas colunas amigo Brasil x Japão. Hehehehehe 

Enviado de meu SM-G920I usando Tapatalk


----------



## almatias

claytonzmvox said:


> Almatias ta top essas colunas amigo Brasil x Japão. Hehehehehe
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G920I usando Tapatalk



Tks, my friend!


----------



## claydo

Nice finish almatias!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Nice finish almatias!


+1! Well done!


----------



## slowsedan01

Babs said:


> Yeah it's definitely a thought. I've seen Erin do 5" Satori's in that spot and ran kef point source drivers prior. Papasin also runs a 4" driver there. So it's definitely possible, depending on how large you're willing to glass in the area. I'd like to keep placement as far forward as possible toward the "V" as possible but it'll be a challenge in this Civic as opposed to some big window areas I've seen like the Kia's. Something like the scan 10F I suspect would be a tad more accommodating and certainly the frog GB25.
> 
> Next step will be to fire these GS coaxials up and answer that question. I suspect and hope they're the bee's knees.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


How did the testing of these go in the pillar location? You may have inspired e to do the same in my Accord. Curious to hear your feedback.


----------



## Babs

slowsedan01 said:


> How did the testing of these go in the pillar location? You may have inspired e to do the same in my Accord. Curious to hear your feedback.



Free-air (of course truly not optimal) in pillar and window corner, they sound pretty doggone good. Like really good. That's totally subjective from ears though without any tuning or measuring except some rude time alignment. 

Issue may be whether it's feasible for the 4 inchers to be shoehorned in there. Quite a bit larger than something like a Scan 10F which I have on shelf, or the GB25 which is crazy pillar-friendly. It'd be a challenge for sure in the Civic. Might be more suited for my Tacoma maybe, so I haven't committed to a Civic swap at this time. Sonically though I think the GS42 is a killer little 2-way driver. 



Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsedan01

Babs said:


> Free-air (of course truly not optimal) in pillar and window corner, they sound pretty doggone good. Like really good. That's totally subjective from ears though without any tuning or measuring except some rude time alignment.
> 
> Issue may be whether it's feasible for the 4 inchers to be shoehorned in there. Quite a bit larger than something like a Scan 10F which I have on shelf, or the GB25 which is crazy pillar-friendly. It'd be a challenge for sure in the Civic. Might be more suited for my Tacoma maybe, so I haven't committed to a Civic swap at this time. Sonically though I think the GS42 is a killer little 2-way driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I have to make the decision how obtrusive I want this to be. This is going in a '13 Accord sedan. I don't have the luxury of the sail window like the Civic's have. I like the Scan 10f's because they are so install friendly. The GB's are great and much more install friendly than the GS40 but quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Babs

I'd say the GS42's real strength is in situations where a 4" can be pulled off but a separate tweeter install would be difficult. Depends on the geometry of location I'm sure. Yeah from what I've read of the GB25's performance, it's a whole lot of driver in a small package. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbo6209

Konni said:


> These were mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Konni


Hey Konni,

if you are still checking this thread, what kind of car is this? the suede looking a-pillars look like the fabric in my Audi S6, I think Audi used it in several models in the early 2000's If so where did you find the fabric? I Like you set up in these pics and want to do simulare in my S6 but was concerned about the fabric. Do you happen to have any pics of your build?


----------



## Lanson

Looks like Alcantara or equiv.


----------



## Sharkky

These are mine A-pillars (for the moment) ...
This winter i will try to change the fabric to something more attractive


----------



## Babs

These fit. Now to go abracadabra and magically have it done. 

Trying do decide on full pillar or just fill-in enclosures in the window area, and if the tweets are going in the pillar with the mids or upfront in the Windows in their own little diddies like Erin's last build which sounded killer. Go bling or stealth behind some grill cloth. Hmmmmm

























Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

Babs said:


> These fit. Now to go abracadabra and magically have it done.
> 
> Trying do decide on full pillar or just fill-in enclosures in the window area, and if the tweets are going in the pillar with the mids or upfront in the Windows in their own little diddies like Erin's last build which sounded killer. Go bling or stealth behind some grill cloth. Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm... I rocked that combo for a while in my last ride. They should make you very happy wherever you put them. Personally, I would try to get those tweets as wide as I could so I would go door likely if I could.


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Trying do decide on full pillar or just fill-in enclosures in the window area, and if the tweets are going in the pillar with the mids or upfront in the Windows in their own little diddies like Erin's last build which sounded killer. Go bling or stealth behind some grill cloth. Hmmm.


I'd go stealth......the closer to the midrange the better.....


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> I'd go stealth......the closer to the midrange the better.....


Yeah I'm thinking if a singular sealed pod in there, the more easily fit spot for the tweet would be in front of the mid, nearest the windshield. While there are two camps on the effects on staging, I remember Req's principle on that, which calls for tweeters innermost, then by driver size moving outward.. but can't recall the name of said principle. 

I do know with the tweets up in the windows, we both know how that did in Erin's car at the spring meet. Though aesthetically difficult. Best to test all possibles. Maybe make small PVC cup enclosure for testing the 10F's, then place drivers all around the possible spots. 

Was even thinking if the 10F's are recessed a bit, rear-mounted, could have a pseudo wave-guide of sorts, though I don't know nearly enough to predict the effects of such an asymmetrical shape and angle. Could get weird in a hurry. 

Sorry I hijack.. Need to build log it.
Next here will be something finished.


----------



## Lanson

What about those bad-ass coaxial Xtants in the classifieds? Talk about point-source!



Babs said:


> Yeah I'm thinking if a singular sealed pod in there, the more easily fit spot for the tweet would be in front of the mid, nearest the windshield. While there are two camps on the effects on staging, I remember Req's principle on that, which calls for tweeters innermost, then by driver size moving outward.. but can't recall the name of said principle.
> 
> I do know with the tweets up in the windows, we both know how that did in Erin's car at the spring meet. Though aesthetically difficult. Best to test all possibles. Maybe make small PVC cup enclosure for testing the 10F's, then place drivers all around the possible spots.
> 
> Was even thinking if the 10F's are recessed a bit, rear-mounted, could have a pseudo wave-guide of sorts, though I don't know nearly enough to predict the effects of such an asymmetrical shape and angle. Could get weird in a hurry.
> 
> Sorry I hijack.. Need to build log it.
> Next here will be something finished.


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> I'd go stealth......the closer to the midrange the better.....


Ditto. Too many people hear with their eyes  keep behind grills and keep people guessing as to what they are hearing and locations


----------



## claydo

^^good advice^^

My way too visible dash pods influence folks before they ever listen...lol.


----------



## Babs

Couldn't agree more. Nice pillar work is one thing, but stealthy "nothing" look gives that psychological "music out of nowhere" feeling. Steve's pillars are the first I've seen in awhile that didn't draw me in and make me stare at drivers. Yet of course they are elegantly done.

It's just so tempting though. Nice custom pressed perf-metal grills on the 10F's to match the tweets in a fancy rear-mount. Just so damn tempting. Just say no. Just say no.

Might be hard with the tweets though as they may have to protrude outward from the plane of the pillar in front of the mids. Time to cut some rings and start playing with popsicle sticks. It's router time boys.


----------



## Mic10is

Babs said:


> Couldn't agree more. Nice pillar work is one thing, but stealthy "nothing" look gives that psychological "music out of nowhere" feeling. Steve's pillars are the first I've seen in awhile that didn't draw me in and make me stare at drivers. Yet of course they are elegantly done.
> 
> It's just so tempting though. Nice custom pressed perf-metal grills on the 10F's to match the tweets in a fancy rear-mount. Just so damn tempting. Just say no. Just say no.
> 
> Might be hard with the tweets though as they may have to protrude outward from the plane of the pillar in front of the mids. Time to cut some rings and start playing with popsicle sticks. It's router time boys.


Glass the area . Make your baffle (s)...then have a press grill baffle the same shape as the entire opening just coverd in black grill cloth. So the entire opening is covered. You can do the flashy stuff behind a primary grill.


----------



## captainobvious

Totally agree with Mic. If I had that kind of space and that pocket, I'd be taping it off, and glassing a mold of the inside of that pocket. Then I'd put some limo tint on the window glass so nothing is seen from the outside. Cut out a baffle to fit the drivers as deep in there as you can while still allowing some airspace and seal the baffle to the FG mold. Use body filler to contour/shape the edges all around the baffle where it meets the plastic for a clean, smooth look. Then fab a grill and frame for it. You can either press fit or use some mini neo magnets (find em at Home Depot in the hardware section).

If you were local, I'd be happy to help you out with them Scott. Looks like a fun project actually.


----------



## Babs

Yep that was my thought. Something like that acrylic baffle above maybe but MDF. Fleece it to the pod form fitted within the window section. On volume that's another I need to research what the 10F would like in terms of sealed volume. I imagine there's about a couple pints in there if I had to guess to work with. Prolly plenty. 

I wish you were closer Steve. I know some fun with the amp rack would be first place I'd put your experience to work. But the pillars do look like a great fun project. 

I'll certainly want to place them in there and do some testing first to get placement and angling ironed out for best results. Looks like the shape wants the tweeter in the "V" area up front with 10F closer to the upright in the open spot. Maybe recess the mid and extend out the tweet on the same baffle plane. It'll be one to play with for sure and try to imagine the end result. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

Babs said:


> On volume that's another I need to research what the 10F would like in terms of sealed volume. I imagine there's about a couple pints in there if I had to guess to work with. Prolly plenty.


The more the better. A friend did a test with varying sizes and 2 liters provided the smoothest response. My car has 10f's in a much, much smaller enclosure and they work well, but they don't particular like it. takes lots of eq to tame that. 

So, give them as much as you can and go from there


----------



## Babs

pocket5s said:


> The more the better. A friend did a test with varying sizes and 2 liters provided the smoothest response. My car has 10f's in a much, much smaller enclosure and they work well, but they don't particular like it. takes lots of eq to tame that.
> 
> 
> 
> So, give them as much as you can and go from there



Hmm. Might vent them into dash if I had to also. Would probably need more volume even?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

the lower you have them crossed over the more the volume affects it. mine are xo at [email protected] 

dash would probably be fine as long as it isn't completely open on the bottom. mine for example, I can look straight through the install location to the floor, so there was the chance for some cancellation or other artifacts. when I 'sealed' mine, I did the best I could given how I could barely get in there (dash corner), and the result was a really small enclosure. again it works, but isn't optimal


----------



## jhmeg2

almatias said:


>


This is a super sexy shape. Great work!


----------



## mechatron




----------



## almatias




----------



## rozek260

honda crv and genesis absolute 2.3


----------



## haakono

Sony Mobile ES XS-HS1 tweeter in a Toyota Yaris a-pillar:


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Looking at this thread, I can just say wow!

Some of these are so nicely done, and while some are very nice even within those they are so intrucive in my perspective. 

It makes me wonder why more folks dont just use the dash corners...Sure there are some slopes that can have reflection that you rarely hear of, but for the most part, with a good set of speakers you can get great sound in the dash....In fact in a number of the cars I see the dash is low enough to aim the speakers up a bit and use a new flex/cloth cover to make it seamless. 

Some of these do look very stealth, and nice. I wish I had the care to do it also.
But I think a pair of quality pointsource in dash would suffice for me.


----------



## Babs

Yeah every car presents its own possibilities. Having heard well tuned up firing mids in dash it can be done. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rozek260

in my Honda it is the place for such a large absolute genesis


----------



## canuck

hhr


----------



## Gomer Pilot

That's a whole lot of speaker in a pillar.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

canuck said:


> hhr
> ]



Oh wow! lol. That IS a lot of speaker! Dedication!


----------



## jackies

I love how the gauge has it's own place with the rest of them speakers.


----------



## almatias




----------



## canuck

Gomer Pilot said:


> That's a whole lot of speaker in a pillar.


The size allow for the pillar to be sealed. They are made from scratch using the oe as a mold. Super solid ...minimum resonance


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

jackies said:


> I love how the gauge has it's own place with the rest of them speakers.


That known as the cluster puck gauge.


----------



## jackies

You mean cluster phuck?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

that last one is pretty slick...just needs speaker cloth over it, instead of rebar


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

jackies said:


> You mean cluster phuck?


Why do you say such things??!!!! lol, ya.


----------



## claydo

Phil Indeblanc said:


> that last one is pretty slick...just needs speaker cloth over it, instead of rebar


I believe those are the factory issue dls grills......definitely an aquired taste.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I used to have a football helmet that looked a lot like it. 

But props on the install. I like how its off to the sides vs coming into the windshield.


----------



## mclaren1885

Audiofrog GS10 and GS40 in a Toyota Innova. 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

btw, how loud can that gs40 (2way coaxial 50w rms) speaker get?


----------



## oabeieo

Phil Indeblanc said:


> btw, how loud can that gs40 (2way coaxial 50w rms) speaker get?


I have the gb60s in my van. They are very nice and get very loud . 

I actually like them better than my morels or my dyns 
I only have a 80prs and a HD6004 on them and they sound fantastic!

For the tiny eq the 80prs has honestly they really don't need a lot of eq where as the Dayton that I had in there before needed gobs of eq.


----------



## mclaren1885

The GS40 is not a coaxial. It's a 4" mid-range from Audiofrog.


----------



## dgage

mclaren1885 said:


> The GS40 is not a coaxial. It's a 4" mid-range from Audiofrog.


But that's a good question since I'm looking at following in your footsteps with the GS10/GS40 combo. Are you satisfied with its output capabilities? Since your lower crossover point might affect that question, where are you crossing over to the GS40? What about crossover point for GS10/GS40? Thanks.


----------



## almatias




----------



## The real Subzero

Hi all,

I just finished these up. Haven't really tuned it yet, but I already can sense that these are going to be amazing.


----------



## rockinridgeline

2013 Boxster S
Audiofrog GB25 in modified pods where the factory tweets normally reside.
Audiofrog GB10 in the A-Pillars.

Custom grilles for the mids pressed from the Audiofrog grille that is much larger than the mid and wouldn't fit in the application.


----------



## stochastic

Not quite done yet, and not quite pillars, but close enough.


----------



## almatias

stochastic said:


> Not quite done yet, and not quite pillars, but close enough.



I did not like


----------



## Jscoyne2

How are a-pillars so expensive? Wood brackets. Takes 10 minutes to cut with a router

Hot glue for aiming


Staple gun, cloth. For basic mold

Resin it. Cloth it. One or two times.

Bondo on Bondo on Bondo with a bunch of sandpaper. 

Technically its not that hard. 

Finishing is where id see some kind of price. Vinyl and such.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtsr21




----------



## bginvestor

Jscoyne2 said:


> How are a-pillars so expensive? Wood brackets. Takes 10 minutes to cut with a router
> 
> Hot glue for aiming
> 
> 
> Staple gun, cloth. For basic mold
> 
> Resin it. Cloth it. One or two times.
> 
> Bondo on Bondo on Bondo with a bunch of sandpaper.
> 
> Technically its not that hard.
> 
> Finishing is where id see some kind of price. Vinyl and such.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Labor intensive


----------



## bginvestor

rockinridgeline said:


> 2013 Boxster S
> Audiofrog GB25 in modified pods where the factory tweets normally reside.
> Audiofrog GB10 in the A-Pillars.
> 
> Custom grilles for the mids pressed from the Audiofrog grille that is much larger than the mid and wouldn't fit in the application.





Are these pointed at rear view mirror or driver/passenger head?


----------



## SkizeR

Jscoyne2 said:


> How are a-pillars so expensive? Wood brackets. Takes 10 minutes to cut with a router
> 
> Hot glue for aiming
> 
> 
> Staple gun, cloth. For basic mold
> 
> Resin it. Cloth it. One or two times.
> 
> Bondo on Bondo on Bondo with a bunch of sandpaper.
> 
> Technically its not that hard.
> 
> Finishing is where id see some kind of price. Vinyl and such.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


go work at a shop for a bit and get back to us on that. 

for basic tweeters in the pillars somewhat on axis with a pillar that isnt forked at the bottom, probably 4-5 hours labor, and thats making them perfect. good shops charge 85+ an hour depending on their location. then supplies, well if its vinyl, about 30 a yard and you will need 1 yard. glue is 50 a gallon, but you will only need a small cup or so. resin is 35-45 a gallon, but you wont need much. bondo is 30 dollars, but you also wont need much. bits of fleece or cloth. bits of glass mat... it all adds up my man. never again will i do pillars for 150 bucks lol


----------



## rockinridgeline

bginvestor said:


> Are these pointed at rear view mirror or driver/passenger head?


The mids were laser aimed to a point in front of the rear view mirror. Then a jig was made that snapped into the mid pod to align each tweeter parallel to the aim point for each mid.

I didn't want aiming on axis to the driver because I have always felt that makes you have to back off the driver side tweet too much. Having them slightly off axis let's the tweeter response roll off naturally.

It resulted in a much better Soundstage than in my last install.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136

SkizeR said:


> go work at a shop for a bit and get back to us on that.
> 
> for basic tweeters in the pillars somewhat on axis with a pillar that isnt forked at the bottom, probably 4-5 hours labor, and thats making them perfect. good shops charge 85+ an hour depending on their location. then supplies, well if its vinyl, about 30 a yard and you will need 1 yard. glue is 50 a gallon, but you will only need a small cup or so. resin is 35-45 a gallon, but you wont need much. bondo is 30 dollars, but you also wont need much. bits of fleece or cloth. bits of glass mat... it all adds up my man. never again will i do pillars for 150 bucks lol


$150? Ouch. You lost your ass on those. I've done it too. Never again. Pillars start at $500 now, and even that feels low sometimes.


----------



## SkizeR

Onyx1136 said:


> $150? Ouch. You lost your ass on those. I've done it too. Never again. Pillars start at $500 now, and even that feels low sometimes.


that was a while ago for a friend though. still.. if fiberglass resin container needs to be cracked open, your putting down at least 300 now lol


----------



## bradknob

Ive told friends id do pillars for $200 or so and half way through I'm like why the eff am I doing this?

I just finished these the other day. Audiofrog GB10 and Gb25 in my grand Cherokee.


----------



## Jim85IROC

Onyx1136 said:


> $150? Ouch. You lost your ass on those. I've done it too. Never again. Pillars start at $500 now, and even that feels low sometimes.


I feel your pain. For a while I was doing custom fiberglassed kick panels for thirdgen f-bodies for $200-pop in carpet, $250 in vinyl. The only thing that made it even remotely worth it was that I had built molds when I did my own, and if I did 2 pairs at a time, it was somewhat manageable. Unfortunately, my molds were rough enough that I wound up with HOURS of bondo work to sand, so after my first few sets, I doubled my prices and people stopped buying them.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Bradknob those pillars/sails look great!!!


----------



## bradknob

deeppinkdiver said:


> Bradknob those pillars/sails look great!!!




Thanks!

Can't take credit for the sails. Audiofrog a slid right into the factory sails. Scary how perfect they fit.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

mclaren1885 said:


> Audiofrog GS10 and GS40 in a Toyota Innova.
> 
> View attachment 122177
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Super clean oem look!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

bradknob said:


> Ive told friends id do pillars for $200 or so and half way through I'm like why the eff am I doing this?
> 
> I just finished these the other day. Audiofrog GB10 and Gb25 in my grand Cherokee.


That too looks OEM sweet!! nice


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Perfect fit for those tweeters..


----------



## Babs

bradknob said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't take credit for the sails. Audiofrog a slid right into the factory sails. Scary how perfect they fit.




What are the odds!?!?!? LOL!
Cool!


----------



## Lanson

SkizeR said:


> that was a while ago for a friend though. still.. if fiberglass resin container needs to be cracked open, your putting down at least 300 now lol


THIS is true.

And I'm not afraid to go to great lengths to avoid using it.


----------



## SkizeR

fourthmeal said:


> THIS is true.
> 
> And I'm not afraid to go to great lengths to avoid using it.


Yeah. It sucks

Note to anyone who's not experienced installing and is thinking about paying someone to do a custom install.. you have not a ****ing clue how long and tedious and cost of supplies making proper, flush mount with threaded insert pillars or sails are. The sail panels in the build log I did in the krieger88 build log took me 10 hours alone to get em to where I was satisfied and 50+ in materials. A pillars were about 8 hours and 90+ in supplies.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Fiberglass work ain't no joke, not that it's that hard, but it's time consuming as a mofo. That sanding.......oh, that sanding......


----------



## SkizeR

claydo said:


> Fiberglass work ain't no joke, not that it's that hard, but it's time consuming as a mofo. That sanding.......oh, that sanding......


The fiberglassing is the easy part. The bondo/sanding and sometimes wrapping is the ***** of the task

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maximus5403




----------



## Babs

SkizeR said:


> The fiberglassing is the easy part. The bondo/sanding and sometimes wrapping is the ***** of the task
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



My little first-timer tweet pods without any flushing or glass work took a month of Sunday's. What drags for the garage fabricator hero is tools. I'm about to sacrifice an old thin cutting board for a tweet/mid teardrop template. Will probably take all evening and I may end up scrapping the whole thing for separate rings. It's no joke. Fabrication ain't easy.. My goal is bragging rights though that I did it my damn self. Just to know that I did.


----------



## bradknob

The ones I posted above took me just over 11 hours total. I think they're the best I've done yet and in far less amount of time than the others.

I learned to make each step, help make the next step easier. The more time you spend mocking the ring and stretching the fabric nice and tight, the less time you spend filling, sanding etc.

I also knew I would be wrapping them in vinyl, which I've never done before so I planned for as few extreme curves and angles as possible.


----------



## claydo

Looks like a good job there brad! I like em....


----------



## oabeieo

A installer of mine did this, lighting behind a set of focal Kevlar , pic dosent don't justice


----------



## thehatedguy

Depending on your skill level and techniques used, you could get away with little sanding and minimal filler. If you are wrapping with fabric of any sort, I wouldn't sand anymore than with 24 or 36 grit on a right angle grinder. There is no need to do anything more.

I see a lot of pictures of pillars where filler was used and whoever was sanding did not feather edge the filler, and you can see a sharp hard line of where the filler starts and stops. Sometimes that edge will hide in the vinyl and sometimes it won't...depending on how good of a wrap job was done, the color and texture of the vinyl, etc. Even then, I don't sand any finer than 36 on a soft hand pad.

When you have carpal tunnel as bad as I do, you'll find ways to cut the abuse on your hands (like sanding) and still get a good result. But working in a body shop changed how I do filler work. I don't do a lot of thin layers and sanding each. I will usually end up with two coats of filler at the most. Cheese grate when it is green, and then hit it with 24 or 36 as it is coming out of the green phase, and you should be done...quick.



claydo said:


> Fiberglass work ain't no joke, not that it's that hard, but it's time consuming as a mofo. That sanding.......oh, that sanding......


----------



## bradknob

^^^ good point! That's some thing I learned as well ( unfortunately, just recently)...

When filler is still fairly soft... 10 min after spreading, sand with a course grit. The filler will roll up like little boogers and the majority of the excess filler will be gone before it hardens. Knocks the sanding time in half


----------



## thehatedguy

A rasp (I called them a cheese grater for slang) will really make fast fast work when the filler is green. Make sure you are always sanding in a X pattern so you don't get sanding grooves...and don't sand with your finger tips- it will create waves because there is not even pressure.

And a good rule of thumb is when you rub the panel with your hand, use your palms. What you can feel with the palm is pretty close to what you can actually see. Don't use your finger tips to gauge how smooth or rough something is.


----------



## tnaudio

Here are mine in the Versa. Not the quality of everyone elses but they blend well with the car.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ I personally think these look fantastic! Im curious with the midrange on axis to each other and tweets near on axis to the driver how this sounds.. Wide stage?


----------



## tnaudio

I am putting the finishing touches on it this week. I should have it up and running by the weekend and ill will let you know

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy

They are pretty nice looking.


----------



## danno14

deeppinkdiver said:


> ^ I personally think these look fantastic! Im curious with the midrange on axis to each other and tweets near on axis to the driver how this sounds.. Wide stage?


I'm with deeppink on this.....those look great!


----------



## 1fishman

tnaudio said:


> Here are mine in the Versa. Not the quality of everyone elses but they blend well with the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


These have a very nice upholstered look to them, like they would be cushy to touch. Like maybe a valor over foam or something. What ever it is it really looks nice.


----------



## tnaudio

They are spongy. It helps with reflections as well as looks nice

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman

tnaudio said:


> They are spongy. It helps with reflections as well as looks nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Good idea. And i'm sure it cut down on sanding. Boy wish your shop was closer.


----------



## Elgrosso

tnaudio said:


> They are spongy. It helps with reflections as well as looks nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


They sure look very nice!
how many layers of foam/headliner do they have?


----------



## captainobvious

Those came out great bud! Nice work. Should retain really nice stage height. I hope to hear it sometime.


-Steve


----------



## dgage

tnaudio said:


> They are spongy. It helps with reflections as well as looks nice


Uh oh. Did I just find an installer in Knoxville? Did you install this tnaudio or who was the installer? I may need to come hear this and talk to you.

David


----------



## bradknob

When will it be my turn for 6.5" in the pillars?

That's insane. Nice job.


----------



## tnaudio

They are actually only 5.25" its just a small car so they look huge. Still impressive though as most have 4" or smaller.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio

dgage said:


> Uh oh. Did I just find an installer in Knoxville? Did you install this tnaudio or who was the installer? I may need to come hear this and talk to you.
> 
> David


Yes i built these myself. I work at a shop in Knoxville. Knoxville actuallu has several really nice sounding cars that compete on our competiton team. You should definately listen to all of them at the next show in May. A few of us will be at the Cars and Coffee event this weekend as well.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

tnaudio said:


> Here are mine in the Versa. Not the quality of everyone elses but they blend well with the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


HOLY COW..... !!!

I love this.... Fantastic job sir !!


----------



## Tritty

Hello from Australia! This is my front stage, Audible Physics AR3-P in the pillars with Scanspeak Illuminator D3004 tweeters in the sails  really happy with how they turned out! Installed in an 09 CJ Lancer.






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ransdaleroberts

Awesome work, they must sound amazing.... I shall soon put up my install as well... Have to touch the 10 mark...


----------



## ransdaleroberts

Beautiful craftsmanship.... Which speakers are they ?


----------



## Hugg727




----------



## seafish

Hugg727 said:


>


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Tritty

ransdaleroberts said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship.... Which speakers are they ?




Thanks mate  the pillar speakers are Audible Physics AR3-P and the sail panel tweeters are Scanspeak Illuminator D3004.


----------



## tarantula




----------



## derickveliz

*Very nice tarantula, I like to see the Mids as far left and as far right, that's a bonus for a wide stage and aiming away from reflective materials helps tuning preventing reflections.*

D.


----------



## aviduser

Here's mine, 2013 f 150. Helps having a professional audio installer/fabricator as a friend. I wanted to keep them as low profile as possible. Voce 3.0/tweet.


----------



## neoysj

Greetings from Indonesia...


----------



## poochieone

aviduser said:


> Here's mine, 2013 f 150. Helps having a professional audio installer/fabricator as a friend. I wanted to keep them as low profile as possible. Voce 3.0/tweet.




Purdy


----------



## 1fishman

neoysj said:


> Greetings from Indonesia...


Lots of Satori goodness, what tweeters are they R or RN?


----------



## neoysj

1fishman said:


> Lots of Satori goodness, what tweeters are they R or RN?


Tweeter : SATORI TW29RN-B 
Midrange : 5" SATORI MW13P-4
Midbass : 6½" SATORI MW16P-4


----------



## eddieg

Hey, 

I'd thought maybe it would be nice to post this here. 

Car - Subaru legacy 2010 2.0

Speakers - Tweeters HAT L1v1 (8ohms) + Morel Elate CDM 880 - custome xover.

I did'nt want to go fibergalssing auto parts such as the front speaker grills on the dash or rebuild the a-pillars so I've decided to go 3D printing approach on these and drew some sketches using solidworks based on youtube tutorials. 














































Just making some circles - extruding them, using sphere methods to create the pods and some more shell cutting, placing holes, attaching pieces together and there you have it - a ready to use pod! 

Sent the pods to be printed using stratasys printers - the green stuff you see is ABS and the white is called ASA over FDM printing 

The green is flexible and stands up to 97 celcius degrees after heat treatment.
The ASA is very strong and durable and is durable to above 100 degrees and as well superlight (both are) so I chose the ASA finally. 










Painted black, no finishing such as sanding or bondo - like it the way it is, I think it is still very rare to see 3D printed objects in vehicles so the raw matterial to me - is beautiful. 

And as well inserted helicoils (threaded inserts) to the holes. and done some fittment testing and placed wires.

Then as well attached the RAM mounts ball bases.














































Then I've attached the entire POD+RAM mount arm and bases to the a-pillar.










You can then see the elements inside with the normal grill (Morel CDM 880)



















And for the final looks of it - the CDM paired with the "elate" grills (mine were not provided with the lotus grill)



















I know it is not a pretty as most builds I see here but I still think it is something not ordinary and wanted to share. 

Thanks, 

Eddie


----------



## claydo

Nice work eddie!


----------



## eddieg

Thanks


----------



## Babs

That'll get it done. Nice!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Great job Eddie! I'm glad to see that the plans you shared with me came through. I imagine those have the potential to sound amazing in your car.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

If you're 3D printing enclosures, you need to use a TON of sealant to make the enclosure airtight. I've been building 3D enclosures for about a year now, and all of my old ones are useless because they must be sealed. Liquid Nails for subfloors works well, mortite works better but it's not as pretty.

protip : the blue PLA is stronger than the other colors. Weird but true.


----------



## narvarr

Patrick Bateman said:


> If you're 3D printing enclosures, you need to use a TON of sealant to make the enclosure airtight. I've been building 3D enclosures for about a year now, and all of my old ones are useless because they must be sealed. Liquid Nails for subfloors works well, mortite works better but it's not as pretty.
> 
> protip : the blue PLA is stronger than the other colors. Weird but true.


That would depend on your printer settings. I've printed quit a few enclosures in ABS that were water and air tight. Print head temp and layer height affects that tremendously.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Yep, someone on diyaudio said the same thing, then wondered why his 3D printed enclosures weren't working properly.

If you don't believe me, run an impedance sweep on the enclosure, you'll see the issue immediately.


----------



## eddieg

Jason, Babs, Patrick 

First of all thanks.

Morel CDM are a C.A.R filtered speaker setup, you can operate them without an enclosure and they would still sound good. 

I've only built 3D printed pods for the tweeter and dome midrange and yes I'm sure I have there several issues to overcome and maybe some would not be possible to, not looking for perfection but to enjoy good sound. 

Currently I'm in the first stages of this system tuning and I've used xover points to get in to an initial curve.

Xover points are - 

woofers at 6db slope 90 hz to 500hz 
Mids are at 6db slope 1100hz to 6300hz 
Tweeters are at 6db slope to 8000hz - yes, that's right 6-8K at 6db and this is how it sounds best for me.

I've only used the EQ to correct 5khz issues and between 120hz to 500hz by ear. 

I'm still before the stage of doing each speaker avg measuring, sweeps and timing (APL) but that is still a long way - for now I'm enjoying tweaking it each time a little bit moving from one preset to another. 

As for the plastic -this is not a home made printer injecting PLA/ABS or PETG strings, it is a Comex and FDM Statasys printers printing from tuners (powder), the variety of materials is much larger and the printers offset (accuracy is 30 microns deviation) 

The white ASA, yes, it is airy a bit and needs to be sealed inside if you really want to give it treatment, I've could have used epoxy resin for that I guess but didn't go that distance must admit and therefore I can only thank you so much for this wonderful advise! 

But do we turn this thread to a discussion or do I dare to open (when I can) the entire install/build log for this car? 

Any ways - Patrick, I find it a great honor being advised by you so openly and would appreciate any input you wish to share! 

Thanks again, P.S did you see the Aleph1 project by Morel and Stratasys? 

Aleph1 Audio | The 3D Printed Speaker

Eddie


----------



## Catalyx




----------



## I800C0LLECT

Wow. Love that look

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoparMike

Catalyx, those look amazing.


----------



## Catalyx

MoparMike said:


> Catalyx, those look amazing.


Thanks, I'm super happy with how they look and sound!

Those are Morel MT350 tweeters and Flux Audio M80 Reference mids. The pillars were made by Bing at Simplicity In Sound.


----------



## gumbeelee

Catalyx said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## almatias




----------



## james_spearo




----------



## Babs

almatias said:


>



That's certainly one way of dealing with a pesky display console. I'm dealing with that as well a bit on my driver side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon225

MoparMike said:


> Catalyx, those look amazing.


Indeed very beautiful. Love the look.


----------



## Jscoyne2

Im making mine right now. They are gonna be so ugly >. < 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Jscoyne2 said:


> Im making mine right now. They are gonna be so ugly >. <
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


That's the spirit! Rock on!


----------



## Socalstangman

Catalyx said:


>


I live in Socal and I know they do good work there, how much is something like this?


----------



## Catalyx

07maximan said:


> I live in Socal and I know they do good work there, how much is something like this?


Are you asking how much Simplicity In Sound would charge for them? Bing did a lot of other work on the build so I don't know what portion of the fee was for the pillars.

I would recommend going to John of JT Audio because he's in the Cypress area and can make kick ass pillars. His profile on this site is here and his facebook page is here.


----------



## Socalstangman

Catalyx said:


> Are you asking how much Simplicity In Sound would charge for them? Bing did a lot of other work on the build so I don't know what portion of the fee was for the pillars.
> 
> I would recommend going to John of JT Audio because he's in the Cypress area and can make kick ass pillars. His profile on this site is here and his facebook page is here.


Thanks. I'll check him out


----------



## michaelsil1

07maximan said:


> Thanks. I'll check him out


JT is really good.


----------



## almatias

07maximan said:


> I live in Socal and I know they do good work there, how much is something like this?


Nice


----------



## papasin

michaelsil1 said:


> JT is really good.



x2


----------



## Jscoyne2

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

Working on it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

Im impressed now. You guys do a phenomenal job. This project is kickin my butt. I have way more respect for those of you who pull this off

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Jscoyne2 said:


> Im impressed now. You guys do a phenomenal job. This project is kickin my butt. I have way more respect for those of you who pull this off
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


You're farther than a lot of folks, and taking the bull by the horns to do it yourself, so credit where credit is due.. Good work.

I've got one little fab job under my belt which I got lucky on, and I learned a bunch from. But since then, I've yet to strike a lick at my pillars for the upcoming 3-way.. It's coming.


----------



## Yawar538

Comments...?


----------



## dgage

Yawar538 said:


> Comments...?


Gorgeous?


----------



## captainobvious

Almost complete. I have to wrap the other one and get the press fit grills done up. Good practice for me on the wrapping as I'm not very good at it and don't have much experience with it. This one came out "ok", but not great. The material is not a 4-way stretch only 2-way so it is challenging with a piece this size and with the contours around the build-off area.


----------



## seafish

captainobvious said:


> Almost complete. I have to wrap the other one and get the press fit grills done up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


That's going to look (and sound lol) lovely!!!


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


>


This is an awesome build! Steve are these a reverse mount or front mount on the actual baffle? Hard to tell.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> This is an awesome build! Steve are these a reverse mount or front mount on the actual baffle? Hard to tell.


Rear mounted. They attach from the rear via threaded inserts in the baffle. This was done so that no screws would be visible on the front baffle piece. My hope was that they would look equally good with the grills on, or removed. Still have to work out a little wrinkle but we'll see.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Must be nice! That's phenomenal... The local test fitter asking for a similar setup yet?


----------



## captainobvious

I800C0LLECT said:


> Must be nice! That's phenomenal... The local test fitter asking for a similar setup yet?


Hah! Thanks.

Not yet he hasn't, but he's not really into car audio :blush:


----------



## LBaudio

here are one more A-Pillars from me....this time I fabed them for KIA RIO. Drivers used will be MIcroprecision Ser 7 tweeter and Fountek FR89 wide band driver. Final finish is paint that matches to the part of the dash/B-Pillars, etc......will also create a build log in Build Logs where will be more pics of fabrication posted.....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio

here are one more A-Pillars from me....this time I fabed them for KIA RIO. Drivers used will be MIcroprecision Ser 7 tweeter and Fountek FR89 wide band driver. Final finish is paint that matches to the part of the dash/B-Pillars, etc......will also create a build log in Build Logs where will be more pics of fabrication posted.....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Build log:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...oprecision-7-fountek-fr-89-a.html#post3891905


----------



## thehatedguy

I love the scallops.


----------



## oabeieo

Me too. Those are like the fat lady


----------



## seafish

^^^SUPERB job!!!!!


----------



## Babs

I hate it when that happens.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

LBAudio- Those are terrific. High degree of difficulty there and you came out with a very nice shape and kept the hvac vent functional. Very well done.


----------



## captainobvious

Update on the pillars I'm finishing up (from a few posts back).

All that's left is to wait for the black microsuede flocking and adhesive to fully cure and then they are done. (I'll get a pic or two of that when complete).


----------



## Babs

Outstanding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndm

captainobvious said:


> [/URL]


What fabric is that covering the pillar?


----------



## captainobvious

ndm said:


> What fabric is that covering the pillar?


It's a headliner material that matches the factory material. It has a think foam backer. Unfortunately, it's only 2-way stretch so not easy to use. The Parts-Express high end black speaker grill cloth looks very similar so I'd recommend that as an alternative.

This stuff:
Mellotone Premium Black Speaker Grill Cloth Yard 64" Wide


It's not cheap but it's a true black color, is about twice as thick as the normal grill cloth and much more durable.


----------



## ndm

captainobvious said:


> It's a headliner material that matches the factory material. It has a think foam backer. Unfortunately, it's only 2-way stretch so not easy to use. The Parts-Express high end black speaker grill cloth looks very similar so I'd recommend that as an alternative.
> 
> This stuff:
> Mellotone Premium Black Speaker Grill Cloth Yard 64" Wide
> 
> 
> It's not cheap but it's a true black color, is about twice as thick as the normal grill cloth and much more durable.


I have some of the parts express other stuff and it is not a true black. Thats why I am looking for the good stuff. Yours looks very nice.


----------



## Kriszilla

I use the Mellotone and it's definitely a pure black. I covered my factory dash speaker grills with Mellotone Premium after I had to chop them up to make my mids fit. That was two years ago and they haven't faded at all.


----------



## nineball76

Was going to get started, pulled the mids out to see how they'll fit in the corners of the dash....









Arc Black 4.0 are totally taking over the dash if I use em.


----------



## smgreen20

Sundown Audio SA tweeter from the 6.5v2 comp set and the SA2.75FR


----------



## chasinbass

Some amazing examples of imagination and workmanship. These are mine and were my first attempt at fiberglass so they dont really compare to some of these but here goes.


----------



## LBaudio

captainobvious said:


> Update on the pillars I'm finishing up (from a few posts back).
> 
> All that's left is to wait for the black microsuede flocking and adhesive to fully cure and then they are done. (I'll get a pic or two of that when complete).


Steve, those turned out really nice. When assembled with grills they looks awesome!


----------



## captainobvious

ndm said:


> I have some of the parts express other stuff and it is not a true black. Thats why I am looking for the good stuff. Yours looks very nice.



Yeah I have both versions of theirs to compare side by side. The normal stuff is "ok", but not a true black color and too thin. If you brush or spray adhesive on it, it has a much higher chance of bleeding through.


----------



## captainobvious

LBaudio said:


> Steve, those turned out really nice. When assembled with grills they looks awesome!



Thank you sir, much appreciated!


----------



## Ride154

*Show me why*

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum but have been reading my @ss of the last couple of weeks. No stranger to simple audio installs but ready to take it to the next level. In the front I want my old school 3 way MB Quarts. In the back I have a 12" MB Quart sub. I went throu every page of this thread and Andy Wehmeyer's post about on and off axis. All this info got me confused, so here's my Q. 

What the best position and direction for the 2" tweet and 4" mid? 
And please elaborate why! 

Option 1, flat on the dash, facing up




Option 2, in the sail panel, facing centre car




Option 3, in the sail panel, facing ... well ... my face 




At work I have a 3D printer, so this is the first test print





Thx in advance!


----------



## LBaudio

I would start with option3 or with similar arangement on the a-pillars. The less reflections from dash gauge cluster the better. BUT, you should definitely test positions before you start with fabrication, only this way you will find arrangement that will suit to you and your car


----------



## captainobvious

I tend to agree because of the size of the tweeter. The larger the diaghram the more it is going to roll off at higher frequencies off axis (sometimes called "beaming"). I would attempt the third option for that reason and work your way back from there to the 2nd option and see what works best. If your able to get the response you want out of the tweeter in the second configuration, that would likely be a great location as well by being lower profile, and may provide a little more depth.
The important thing though is angling them enough that you get enough top end response from the tweeters (WITH eq of course).


----------



## Ride154

Thx for your reactions. 
At the moment I have a 5/6 channel amp and bi-amping the passive filter, so no eq. Saving for dsp later this year and hoping to switch to different amps, but one at a time. This weekend one of the tweets came lose, so a perfect time for the next step. I also saw some builds with the tweets and mids pointing slightly up to the rearview mirror. Why is that?


----------



## seafish

Also, in any configuration, it should always help with stage to mount the mids wider then the tweets and the tweets higher then the mids.


----------



## papasin

seafish said:


> Also, in any configuration, it should always help with stage to mount the mids wider then the tweets and the tweets higher then the mids.



*Any configuration* and *always* are risky generalizations in my experience when it comes to this as each environment is different. I've had cases in different vehicles where one configuration yields better results than what one would have thought it should. Experimentation is key.


----------



## seafish

papasin said:


> *Any configuration* and *always* are risky generalizations in my experience when it comes to this as each environment is different. I've had cases in different vehicles where one configuration yields better results than what one would have thought it should. Experimentation is key.


Fair enough.


----------



## Precisionmike

I did a system years ago with those same mids, the 19.02nx tweets, and Quart 8". Here is what I did, just set up for the driver's seat with delay. Be careful with those mids- they prefer a large enclosure. Good luck


----------



## ironman80

Correct me if I'm wrong, but without time correction tweeter should be located further than the mid...
My printed version of pods:








Previously, I measured the signal delay time and determined shift.


----------



## LBaudio

Correct!
Looks like good start...nice pods


----------



## Ride154

Can you explain why the tweeter should be farther away? 
Are the higher tones faster?
How do you determine how much farther?
Yours look about 1 cm back. 
Thx for the info


----------



## Babs

ironman80 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but without time correction tweeter should be located further than the mid...
> My printed version of pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, I measured the signal delay time and determined shift.


^I'm really digging those baffles! Nice!


If I interpret this article correctly, I'd guess Mr Buwalda would dissagree with you. Topics pertaining to this being ITD, IID, and HRTF.



From article part II said:


> ...a combination of _*ITD and IID are dominant for frequencies between approximately 500 Hz and 2,000 Hz and IID, in concert with HRTF, are dominant above about 2,000 Hz*_. That means when deciding where to put your midrange driver with respect to the tweeter driver, _*the midrange should always be mounted further away from you*_, while still keeping a “line of sight,” i.e., the tweeter nor the panel itself blocking the midrange.


Links to the excellent write-up (THANK YOU Scott!):
Pillars Part I
Pillars Part II


There is that principle though of OPSODIS, by having smaller drivers closest inward, then mids further outward.

I'm kinda wrestling with these at present.

The concept of placing mids "further away" indicates distance for closer or easier alignment I think, for working with IID/ITD/HRTF, so I think I understand Scott's point there.

For OPSODIS placement, the concept of placing tweeters "closer in" I think isn't in terms of distance to ear, but rather placement in stage... So theoretically you could apply both, if your mids can be further away from listener but still to the outside of the tweeters in the stage. Granted that'd be quite an interesting car that would allow that.


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> *Any configuration* and *always* are risky generalizations in my experience when it comes to this as each environment is different. I've had cases in different vehicles where one configuration yields better results than what one would have thought it should. Experimentation is key.


Richard,
As you can see there's Scott's reasoning I mention above, the case for mids further away than tweeters. I know you've done different configurations with different tweeter placements in our 8th Civic platform, what's your take-away on what you considered your favorite setup for stage? Or is it simply (and I agree) that listening and placement experimentation is essential and unavoidable?

The way the pillar presents itself, it looks like if I'm to keep it all in the pillar as much as possible, the tweeter is going to have to be the further driver, unless I can cut the pillar and recess the tweeter into pillar above the mid at some angle while recessing the 10F into the window area and more forward.. Kind of defying the easy route for the build.


----------



## papasin

Babs said:


> Richard,
> 
> As you can see there's Scott's reasoning I mention above, the case for mids further away than tweeters. I know you've done different configurations with different tweeter placements in our 8th Civic platform, what's your take-away on what you considered your favorite setup for stage? Or is it simply (and I agree) that listening and placement experimentation is essential and unavoidable?
> 
> 
> 
> The way the pillar presents itself, it looks like if I'm to keep it all in the pillar as much as possible, the tweeter is going to have to be the further driver, unless I can cut the pillar and recess the tweeter into pillar above the mid at some angle while recessing the 10F into the window area and more forward.. Kind of defying the easy route for the build.


Scott,

Sorry, somehow I missed this. I'm happy with my setup, and haven't changed it since around April of 2015, but it has been in that same configuration with just a swap to the 12m since September 2014 or thereabouts (for me, that's an eternity  ).










It's all about trade offs in a car as we all know. But it just so happens that in this config it is consistent with what you cited above that the mid is a little further out than the tweeter (albeit not by much). What I'm also using is a 30mm tweeter, so there is great flexibility in the crossover that I can select with it to allow it to play fairly low.

Finally, as far as staging goes, I attribute my current setup to have solid depth and width to the addition of proper rear-fill. I have had this in the past, but after going 3-way since late 2014, had to skip it for awhile until after re-adding it right before finals last year. At the end of the day, I'm pretty happy with the setup and have been working on a couple other builds. As I alluded to in the previous post, there isn't one formula (and I would say even for the same car). It comes down to an understanding of *what* trade offs you have made, and how you are going to address those said trade offs. Sorry for the long winded post and hope that makes sense.

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## Ziggyrama

papasin said:


> Scott,
> 
> Sorry, somehow I missed this. I'm happy with my setup, and haven't changed it since around April of 2015, but it has been in that same configuration with just a swap to the 12m since September 2014 or thereabouts (for me, that's an eternity  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about trade offs in a car as we all know. But it just so happens that in this config it is consistent with what you cited above that the mid is a little further out than the tweeter (albeit not by much). What I'm also using is a 30mm tweeter, so there is great flexibility in the crossover that I can select with it to allow it to play fairly low.
> 
> Finally, as far as staging goes, I attribute my current setup to have solid depth and width to the addition of proper rear-fill. I have had this in the past, but after going 3-way since late 2014, had to skip it for awhile until after re-adding it right before finals last year. At the end of the day, I'm pretty happy with the setup and have been working on a couple other builds. As I alluded to in the previous post, there isn't one formula (and I would say even for the same car). It comes down to an understanding of *what* trade offs you have made, and how you are going to address those said trade offs. Sorry for the long winded post and hope that makes sense.
> 
> Happy 4th everyone.


Interesting statement about rear fill. I have tried it recently a couple of times and I found myself liking the effect. I find that it brings in more depth and spaciousness to the sound while not altering the staging from the front. I have it tied to the rear channel on the HU amp so fading towards the back adds more or less of it. I will continue to experiment with it once I finish tuning the front setup.

What is the finish on the mid pod? Is it wrapped with cloth?


----------



## Babs

Richard, thanks for the insight. 

Ziggyrama, I think it's a suede of some kind of memory serves correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

Ziggyrama said:


> Interesting statement about rear fill. I have tried it recently a couple of times and I found myself liking the effect. I find that it brings in more depth and spaciousness to the sound while not altering the staging from the front. I have it tied to the rear channel on the HU amp so fading towards the back adds more or less of it. I will continue to experiment with it once I finish tuning the front setup.


I'm using L-R in the Civic to derive rear-fill, which is quite a bit different than just utilizing the HU and fading it front or back. Some good reading here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n/22523-hey-werewolf-confusion-about-l-r.html

and here:

https://gain11.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/haas-effect-precedence-effect/

On a couple other builds, we use PL2 which works differently, but also yields some excellent results.



Ziggyrama said:


> What is the finish on the mid pod? Is it wrapped with cloth?





Babs said:


> Ziggyrama, I think it's a suede of some kind of memory serves me correctly.



Pillars wrapped in street suede...all the credit goes to JT Audio and Accessories.


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> Pillars wrapped in street suede...all the credit goes to JT Audio and Accessories.



"Street Suede". Might that be a brand or type? I was considering something similar for the front of the IB wall behind the seats. Googling now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama

I was thinking about using alcantara to wrap tweeter pods once I make them. It's similar to suede. I have a few things wrapped in it already and it is fabulous. JPM coach works does a lot of work with the fabric. It may require 2 parts stitched together, not sure. The suede pillar look awesome, btw.


----------



## ironman80

Ride154 said:


> Can you explain why the tweeter should be farther away?
> Are the higher tones faster?
> How do you determine how much farther?
> Yours look about 1 cm back.
> Thx for the info


Unfortunately English is not my native language, I can not find the right words, I'm sorry. The question is not in speed, but the distance to the speakers. If a speaker is closer, it is necessary to push back. Physical offset or time delay.

I used Arta software to determine the transit time of the signal from the speaker to the listening position








The signal comes from the HI faster than from MID:








In my case, it was the equivalent distance of 11mm... So I pushed the speaker on the distance and got the following structure in which both the speaker signals arrive at the same time.


----------



## ironman80

Babs said:


> ^I'm really digging those baffles! Nice!
> 
> Links to the excellent write-up (THANK YOU Scott!):
> Pillars Part I
> Pillars Part II


Thank you.

And thank you again for the links! Very interesting.


----------



## Babs

ironman80 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And thank you again for the links! Very interesting.


Glad to share.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

There is so much good info on this thread.. Love it!


----------



## ErinH

ironman80 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but without time correction tweeter should be located further than the mid...
> My printed version of pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, I measured the signal delay time and determined shift.


Do you not have a DSP with time alignment? If not, I understand.

If so, I'd work toward trying to not have such a hard edge at the tweeter and just flush it more with the surface of the mid.


----------



## ironman80

ErinH said:


> Do you not have a DSP with time alignment? If not, I understand.
> 
> If so, I'd work toward trying to not have such a hard edge at the tweeter and just flush it more with the surface of the mid.


I have a 6 channels DSP (Sound Monitor DTA-500X) and 3 way + sub system. HI and Midrange is one channel in my case. With passive x-over.


----------



## Yardman

Greetings All!!

I've been visiting Diyma for years and have been on the sidelines watching and listening...with piqued interest! I've read through sooooo many threads in their entirety and must say that you guys with your thousands of posts are heroes in this industry!

There are many people out there reading and not posting. Many of whom are skilled individuals. How can we hear from them? The reason I'm asking this is because there's just so many (finite...although many) types of vehicle out there and so many are lost right where the pros answer "...all vehicles are diff and each enthusiast needs to EXPERIMENT to arrive at an acceptable setup..." What is that really? I've had some interesting installs in my own vehicle since the 90s and to date I have absolutely noooooo idea what an "ideal" imaging and staging reproduction in the vehicular environment can be...

My systems have been very clean and accurate sounding as far as FR is concerned, BUT this imaging and staging thing has got me! I was always trying to get closer to Anita Baker, Air Supply and Tracy Chapman that I removed my dashboard in the nineties and placed four 6.5" coaxially mounted components up there!!! It was awesome! But wasn't like my B&Ws at home. 

Tried kick panels but had issues with RHD vehicles with the gas pedal right next to the panel! For many years I tried but to no avail. Abandoned the imaging and staging thing for a while...till now. The A-pillar bug got me good!!! Now I can dust off and repaint my Macintosh MC420, and like a 16yr old, grin all the way to imaging and staging....FINALLY!!....I think....

I've been fabricating for a few weeks now, eager to post my progress! But as luck would have it my new amp (Helix A4 Competition) drowned after replacing an amp that was in the same position for many moons...WTF!!! After a few posts I'll upload some pics of my current setup.

Thanks to all the greats! Past and present!


----------



## Mullo47

Welcome yard man


----------



## Mullo47

I really interested to hear about / see a Jamaican leaning towards ships side of car audio and not a dozen audax ht210t0 with realistic tweets and ev midbass, what's your system consist of?


----------



## Yardman

Glad to be here Mullo47!! Thanks!
We have lots of spl/mobile PA (competition) systems here. I've done many (in my days!)
But I've always been on a personal quest to do something very different each time. Unfortunately I only know of one other person interested in imaging and staging in car. Not to say there aren't others. Here's hoping they visit Diyma and realize they aren't alone.

Eventually, with a few coming outta the woodwork we'll see new entrants. As requested... They'll realize the helpful nature of the enthusiasts here on this forum...

Equipment:
1. Eclipse HU AVN726E
2. Bit One
3. JL Audio 300/4 v3
4. Helix A4 Competition
5. Hertz HT25 tweets
6. Anthony Gallo 3" (from micro TI)
7. Hertz Mille 6.5" Midbass
8. JL Audio 13W3v3 (x1)


----------



## ndm

Yardman said:


> Greetings All!!
> 
> I've been visiting Diyma for years and have been on the sidelines watching and listening...with piqued interest! I've read through sooooo many threads in their entirety and must say that you guys with your thousands of posts are heroes in this industry!
> 
> There are many people out there reading and not posting. Many of whom are skilled individuals. How can we hear from them? The reason I'm asking this is because there's just so many (finite...although many) types of vehicle out there and so many are lost right where the pros answer "...all vehicles are diff and each enthusiast needs to EXPERIMENT to arrive at an acceptable setup..." What is that really? I've had some interesting installs in my own vehicle since the 90s and to date I have absolutely noooooo idea what an "ideal" imaging and staging reproduction in the vehicular environment can be...
> 
> My systems have been very clean and accurate sounding as far as FR is concerned, BUT this imaging and staging thing has got me! I was always trying to get closer to Anita Baker, Air Supply and Tracy Chapman that I removed my dashboard in the nineties and placed four 6.5" coaxially mounted components up there!!! It was awesome! But wasn't like my B&Ws at home.
> 
> Tried kick panels but had issues with RHD vehicles with the gas pedal right next to the panel! For many years I tried but to no avail. Abandoned the imaging and staging thing for a while...till now. The A-pillar bug got me good!!! Now I can dust off and repaint my Macintosh MC420, and like a 16yr old, grin all the way to imaging and staging....FINALLY!!....I think....
> 
> I've been fabricating for a few weeks now, eager to post my progress! But as luck would have it my new amp (Helix A4 Competition) drowned after replacing an amp that was in the same position for many moons...WTF!!! After a few posts I'll upload some pics of my current setup.
> 
> Thanks to all the greats! Past and present!


Welcome.

My idea of imaging and great staging would be sitting a reasonable distance from your B&W setup with the drivers eye level and equidistant from your listening position. If that can be reproduced in the car then you are probably doing pretty good.


----------



## Yardman

Thanks NDM! 
I've been trying for that for a very long time. Until a-pillar/dash pods + TA it's been a ***** doing that in a RHD vehicle!

One of my current vehicles is a LHD '93 Toyota Landcruiser. Favorite vehicle of all time! Problem is that when you're sitting that high in your seat relative to the vehicle floor, it's very hard to get your stage height up. I know the science says that we're not very sensitive aurally in the vertical plane....BUT....sitting in a landcruiser is like sitting at your dining table. Upright, with knees at a 90 degree angle. An easy 4' between floor and ears (I'm 6'3" - had to cut seat rail and extend 6", only my 6 yr old can sit behind the driver...).

In most other personal passenger vehicle you sit a little lower, but most of all your legs are outstretched. Which translates to kick panels being quite a bit forward of your seating position. PLD takes a hit even in the kicks of my vehicle.

A-pillar to the rescue!!! My kick panels are dedicated to mid bass duties (60-250hz). Also, with my older model vehicle there's an awfully large instrument cluster hump!!! Had to raise the pods to clear...good thing I'm tall

That's why I'm loving this thread soooo much. I've saved most of the pics here. So many are unbelievably beautiful (hope they sound good), and they're a ***** to fabricate!!!


----------



## ironman80

Yardman said:


> Equipment:
> ...
> 5. Hertz HT25 tweets
> ...


Once I had these speakers. I believe that in this case they are the weak link.
HT28 will be a better choice.


----------



## eddieg

Just a quick post update to comment 1593 page 64 

The right side CDM had a mechanic failure after I've swapped a power supplier to my Nexus 7 tablet - not sure how and why it just started to distort. 

The high pass is fine simply a mechanical failure, The guys at Morel were wonderful and the speaker was replaced. 

When I received the replacement CDM I was as well supplied with a pair of the Lotus grills for the CDM880. 

These grills are an eye candy and they have this hypnotizing phantom movement visual effect to them if you just start looking at them for a long time - worth a picture. 

P.S the Lotus grill are designed for minimal interference with the front sound wave, it's not just for the looks of it, if you can see the speaker, the speaker can see you...




















By the way - by Patric's advise I've added a bit of foaming to the pods - can't harm right? I can't really tell the difference but it's a good advise so I've followed.


----------



## Mullo47

Those gallo 4" sounds amazing in that little ball and they play a pretty wide band, I think up to 18khz and sounds very neutral, good choice for midrange imo


----------



## Yardman

ironman80 said:


> Once I had these speakers. I believe that in this case they are the weak link.
> HT28 will be a better choice.


I have been liking them a lot in testing. They're better than the trusted MB Quart set I put out to pasture. Brighter than my laid back B&W:surprised:
Would love to get the matching Mille tweets though...:laugh:

System is very detailed and "strong" with just the Gallos and mid bass( Helix being repaired...short of 4 channels)
REW showed the Gallos flat all the way down to 180hz but high freq extension
is not as great I intentionally included the tweeter in my pods because I feared the early roll-off


----------



## Yardman

Here goes...


----------



## Jscoyne2

eddieg said:


> Just a quick post update to comment 1593 page 64
> 
> The right side CDM had a mechanic failure after I've swapped a power supplier to my Nexus 7 tablet - not sure how and why it just started to distort.
> 
> The high pass is fine simply a mechanical failure, The guys at Morel were wonderful and the speaker was replaced.
> 
> When I received the replacement CDM I was as well supplied with a pair of the Lotus grills for the CDM880.
> 
> These grills are an eye candy and they have this hypnotizing phantom movement visual effect to them if you just start looking at them for a long time - worth a picture.
> 
> P.S the Lotus grill are designed for minimal interference with the front sound wave, it's not just for the looks of it, if you can see the speaker, the speaker can see you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - by Patric's advise I've added a bit of foaming to the pods - can't harm right? I can't really tell the difference but it's a good advise so I've followed.


How are those mounted

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

Hey JScoyne2, 

Look at page 64, you will see the entire build process. 

Basically I am using RAM mounts ball joints, bases and sockets and arms to connect the pieces together. 

A 1inch ball base is screwed to the A pillar, One short double sided extension arm that connects to the ball base on the A pillar and on the other side another such ball base is screwed to the CDM pod and that is attached to the other side of the ARM. 

There is a passage whole between the tweeter pod to the midrange pod to pass wires unseen by the eye and there is an exit hole in the CDM pod for both speakers wires. 

The wires are protected in a braided sleeving and shrink tubes to give it a better look. 

Eddie


----------



## Jscoyne2

eddieg said:


> Hey JScoyne2,
> 
> Look at page 64, you will see the entire build process.
> 
> Basically I am using RAM mounts ball joints, bases and sockets and arms to connect the pieces together.
> 
> A 1inch ball base is screwed to the A pillar, One short double sided extension arm that connects to the ball base on the A pillar and on the other side another such ball base is screwed to the CDM pod and that is attached to the other side of the ARM.
> 
> There is a passage whole between the tweeter pod to the midrange pod to pass wires unseen by the eye and there is an exit hole in the CDM pod for both speakers wires.
> 
> The wires are protected in a braided sleeving and shrink tubes to give it a better look.
> 
> Eddie


Woah. Thats just cheating. I shoulda done that instead of my a pillar glassing crap. I take it some pvc caps and 1" long thread rod to hold tweeter would work just as well to hold two caps together. Are the Arm mounts super tight? As in there is no risk of them moving around from a pothole or such..

What parts did you use exactly. Quick google shows alot if different arm types. Possible links or part numbers?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

that's not cheating, that is simply building a pod instead of a fiberglass build. 

Some people find it "insane" to do fiberglassing because it contains hazardous materials (explosive if mixed wrongly) to inhale and mix one with each other, not to mention the amount of sanding and measuring needed until you reach a good finish. 

But the looks of pods in many times simply looks detached, not a part of the vehicle and many people like the integrated looks that can only be achieved via fiberglass builds unless you can mount at the OEM locations. 

But you can find great looking pods such as nemez11 (valery from Germany) at ebay or shockpods and there are further more workshops that offer good looking pods (mostly from Germany). 

In my case I wanted to learn a bit of 3D printing sketching and I have access to some real good 3D printers - the process for the private print jobs is still very expensive if you want to use industrial materials and printing but as said - you can definitely use PVC caps, hair gel plastic boxes etc to build your own nice looking pod - with a bit of creativity you can make it look and sound great! 

And this is not cheating - I avoided fiberglass because I have to small kids at home, a 4 year old and a new born (currently 5 months) and no workshop to work at so fiberglass was out of the question even if I would use epoxy instead of polyester resin.

Edit: 

To add ontop of all the above my concern was also that I do not have the will, power and desire to rebuild each time I change a car, I just want to take a pod, install it in one car and then when I move to the other one just take the pods with me to the next one...


I missed a question - Are the RAM mounts super tight? - let's just say they are up to military standards


----------



## Jscoyne2

eddieg said:


> that's not cheating, that is simply building a pod instead of a fiberglass build.
> 
> Some people find it "insane" to do fiberglassing because it contains hazardous materials (explosive if mixed wrongly) to inhale and mix one with each other, not to mention the amount of sanding and measuring needed until you reach a good finish.
> 
> But the looks of pods in many times simply looks detached, not a part of the vehicle and many people like the integrated looks that can only be achieved via fiberglass builds unless you can mount at the OEM locations.
> 
> But you can find great looking pods such as nemez11 (valery from Germany) at ebay or shockpods and there are further more workshops that offer good looking pods (mostly from Germany).
> 
> In my case I wanted to learn a bit of 3D printing sketching and I have access to some real good 3D printers - the process for the private print jobs is still very expensive if you want to use industrial materials and printing but as said - you can definitely use PVC caps, hair gel plastic boxes etc to build your own nice looking pod - with a bit of creativity you can make it look and sound great!
> 
> And this is not cheating - I avoided fiberglass because I have to small kids at home, a 4 year old and a new born (currently 5 months) and no workshop to work at so fiberglass was out of the question even if I would use epoxy instead of polyester resin.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> To add ontop of all the above my concern was also that I do not have the will, power and desire to rebuild each time I change a car, I just want to take a pod, install it in one car and then when I move to the other one just take the pods with me to the next one...
> 
> 
> I missed a question - Are the RAM mounts super tight? - let's just say they are up to military standards


I looked at arm mounts. There are tons of different types. Camera, motor cycle, gps, ect. Which one did you use exactly?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

You will need: 

4 of these: 

https://www.amazon.com/RAM-Mounts-R...TF8&qid=1468486112&sr=8-6&keywords=ram+mounts

Two of these: 

https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Compos...TF8&qid=1468486112&sr=8-3&keywords=ram+mounts

If you build a tweeter pod which is very small of weight you can even extend the arms either with a longer arm: 

https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Double...TF8&qid=1468486204&sr=8-5&keywords=ram+mounts

Or a double swivel arm: 

https://www.amazon.com/Ram-Mount-Do...TF8&qid=1468486204&sr=8-8&keywords=ram+mounts

Or with two short arms and a ball adjuster: 

https://www.amazon.com/Ram-Mount-Do...F8&qid=1468486204&sr=8-14&keywords=ram+mounts

These are all B size (1 inch ball) - they have up to the E size which is strong enough to hold a laptop on a racing boat. 

You can find such solutions from ARKON USA as well or BRODIT (Sweden) PROCLIP solution line.


----------



## Jscoyne2

Btw. Idk if you read the thread on diffraction but almost no a pillar glass builds address it. Yours do

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

Not sure exactly to what you refer - the ability to aim and adjust the speakers? 

It's a part of the advantages pods that are adjustable bring with them - you can aim. 

But to everything that has pros there are also cons. 

By building the speaker to a location you can push it far back in to a corner and get it horn loaded for example, with a pod its much harder to achieve or impossible.


----------



## Yardman

In the beginning...


----------



## Yardman

As time goes by...


----------



## Yardman

Project passing the "what the hell is this" stage... At the spray shop.


----------



## Yardman

Close to the end... At the machine shop. Pre and post polish.


----------



## Yardman

Bit one trim... On a iMac support arm...


----------



## Yardman

All polished and ready for installation.


----------



## Yardman

More pics...


----------



## Yardman

Installation... Didn't go as smooth as it should. Damaged the Gallos!
Most delicate driver in my 30 yrs experience with speakers. Clumsiness sets in with age I guess. 

Beautiful sound coming from ugly drivers...ordered a new pair!


----------



## Yardman

Completion... Or so I think.

Rear of pods and interior are glassed, kick panel enclosures are almost 1/2" thick!!

Sound is much more than I thought it would be, but need a pro (you know who you are) to come to Ocho Rios on vacation so I can get some idea of where I fall short.

Helix being repaired so no tuning as yet. Just time alignment and some visuals of the performance through REW. No upper octaves, no lowest octaves...for now.


----------



## bkjay

Looks good,Keep it up.


----------



## pickup1

Man I would like to do these,but the Texas heat and sun..


----------



## seafish

Yardman, that is some VERY creative fab work you are doing there. TBH, I shuddered at the first pics (LOL), but it ended up looking very NICE. Can't wait to hear your opinion on the sound.


----------



## Yardman

bkjay said:


> Looks good,Keep it up.




Appreciated! Halfway there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yardman

pickup1 said:


> Man I would like to do these,but the Texas heat and sun..




I live where tourists come for the sun...lol. I can easily change 4 shirts per day ( all soaking wet) doing this project!!! Go for it. When I'm stressed I need music (in car), and we're mostly stressed so you can imagine how much we're willing to do for sound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yardman

seafish said:


> Yardman, that is some VERY creative fab work you are doing there. TBH, I shuddered at the first pics (LOL), but it ended up looking very NICE. Can't wait to hear your opinion on the sound.




You know how fab work goes, the fabricator visualises the finished task but unlookers gawk at it's current state...lol

As far as "the sound" goes I can safely say that what I'm hearing so far has surpassed my expectations! I've never had such "body" in my face... Everything seems to be coming from the pods...the midbass drivers totally disappear!!! 

Please note though that whilst I understand the science of sound nothing can prepare you for the challenges you face in understanding how to achieve that awsome experience in a motor vehicle environment!!! And when you think you've got it, people like papasin change their setup!!! Wasn't that the same awsome system? Yes. But there's still further to go. Now where does that leave me who've just started?

Much appreciated seafish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass

Those really came out awesome ! You took PVC to a new level !


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

My passenger side mid has some nasty reflections going on and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to address it? 

.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

Thinking of trying the mid ina kickpanel and leaving the tweet up top

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass

Must be that dinosaur bone resonating lol I just had to say that ha ha


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

chasinbass said:


> Must be that dinosaur bone resonating lol I just had to say that ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


Haha yea yea. Its deadened on the inside. Its actually a very solid enclosure. Just horrible reflections. I didnt play the testing game. I just aimed it at me and glassed it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yardman

chasinbass said:


> Those really came out awesome ! You took PVC to a new level !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


Many thanks chasinbass! I considered a lot of materials like most people in the thread, but resorted to pvc due to its footprint and ease of manipulation. I have a farm so I work with pvc alot. Found a piece of 3" schedule 40 and speaker fit perfectly!

I would've gone with aluminum but availability here is something else. It ended up heavier than I expected but wouldn't shift a nanometer if the cruiser fell off a cliff!!:laugh:

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Mullo47

Damn yard man, those came out really nice and the best part about it is the fact that you actually have them in an enclosure which will dramatically increase the gallo's sound, I could just imagine that solid front stage.


----------



## Mullo47

I wasn't ready to post anything until I atleast glass the pods but while changing angles I find that aiming them directly at you 90 degrees they sound really horrible, exactly like jscoyne's complain, mids in the kick sounds good till localization come and your stage ends up right where the speaker is located.


----------



## Mullo47

I've had them in this position for about 2 months now with butle tape holding them in place, the extra wire is tweeter wires that I'm still trying to find the sweet spot for. So far the a pillars make the stage so wide, the sound appears to be coming from the tip of the mirrors but the stock position is a little bit too low so I'm gonna glass them higher.


----------



## Yardman

Mullo47 said:


> Damn yard man, those came out really nice and the best part about it is the fact that you actually have them in an enclosure which will dramatically increase the gallo's sound, I could just imagine that solid front stage.


Thanks Mullo47!!!
The enclosure size is very close to the 4" spheres the drivers belong to: ~35 cubic inches. The in your face nature of a-pillar enclosures reduces the need for large amounts of energy to deliver high enough spl. So without even driving them hard they are extremely loud and clear. 

It would be nice to have a similar sized driver for a AB comparison...but they are very dynamic! Interestingly, the average driver would be very satisfied with the gallos alone with its meaty output...but people on this forum are not average...lol.


----------



## Mullo47

My car is a 2004 Honda Civic coupe and my test equipment is, Kenwood ddx 9702s, helix dsp pro, mcintosh mcc444 playing the mids and tweets and jl audio 300/4 playing the midbass, speakers are dynaudio system 362.


----------



## Yardman

Mullo47 said:


> I wasn't ready to post anything until I atleast glass the pods but while changing angles I find that aiming them directly at you 90 degrees they sound really horrible, exactly like jscoyne's complain, mids in the kick sounds good till localization come and your stage ends up right where the speaker is located.


Question for the pros while they comment on Mullo47's post above. Why is my vocalist right where I want them on the "audiophile" tracks of varying genres, but my regular tracks like Air Supply and Bob Marley have the stage moving noticeably to the left of center. Any experience with this?

I have tracks from Marantz, Macintosh, Focal JM labs, B&W, etc. From classical to hiphop the image is rock solid (not well defined but on point), but as soon as I change to my usual tracks...


----------



## Yardman

Mullo47 said:


> I've had them in this position for about 2 months now with butle tape holding them in place, the extra wire is tweeter wires that I'm still trying to find the sweet spot for. So far the a pillars make the stage so wide, the sound appears to be coming from the tip of the mirrors but the stock position is a little bit too low so I'm gonna glass them higher.


Nice drivers Mullo47. My stage stops at the Gallos but I'm not beating myself up...yet (tweets not playing and no real tuning done). What I notice though is that due to the proximity (and axis) of the left-side mid any image on that side is better defined. 

Please bear with us that are late to the party, but we're here and are just having these experiences.


----------



## chasinbass

Ya I have used PVC a lot too , I built speaker mounts for my anarchy mids with it , speaker fit in it perfectly in 6" 


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yardman

chasinbass said:


> Ya I have used PVC a lot too , I built speaker mounts for my anarchy mids with it , speaker fit in it perfectly in 6"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk




Sweeeeeeeeet! Was reluctant at first...but you see how it turned out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Yardman said:


> Question for the pros while they comment on Mullo47's post above. Why is my vocalist right where I want them on the "audiophile" tracks of varying genres, but my regular tracks like Air Supply and Bob Marley have the stage moving noticeably to the left of center. Any experience with this?
> 
> I have tracks from Marantz, Macintosh, Focal JM labs, B&W, etc. From classical to hiphop the image is rock solid (not well defined but on point), but as soon as I change to my usual tracks...



Keep in mind that vocalists are not always recorded in the dead center of tracks. If the track was recorded dead center than there are a few things to check. Mute all other drivers except each pair as you go through (start with midranges) and listen to make sure they are centered. First, use your amplitude adjustments (gain), then use time alignment. Do this for each set of drivers. 
Next, burn yourself a 1/3rd octave pink noise disk. Go through each 1/3rd octave and listen to where it appears to emanate from. These should sound centered. If it sounds farther left (for example), then you need to adjust that particular eq band reduce the left/increase the right until it becomes centered. This inbalance in left vs right side response causes stage shifting and fixing that is the most important method for increasing focus in soundstaging (in my opinion).


-Steve


----------



## seafish

Jscoyne2 said:


> My passenger side mid has some nasty reflections going on and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to address it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Throw a towel or two over the dash and see if that helps out with your reflections and imaging. It very likely will and if so, get or make a dash mat.


----------



## Mullo47

Lol, while I love listinening to bob Marley, after playing some of his tracks I usually end up with one ear appearing to be clogged up because he appears to be at the extreme left or right of the stage with the backup singers either center or on the opposite side of the stage, so for the people who has mid in the kick or door, it sounds really horrible.


----------



## Mullo47

Yardman, play coming in from the cold and see if he's dead center, I cans tell the exact order that the backup singers are positioned on either sides on the track


----------



## Yardman

captainobvious said:


> Keep in mind that vocalists are not always recorded in the dead center of tracks. If the track was recorded dead center than there are a few things to check. Mute all other drivers except each pair as you go through (start with midranges) and listen to make sure they are centered. First, use your amplitude adjustments (gain), then use time alignment. Do this for each set of drivers.
> Next, burn yourself a 1/3rd octave pink noise disk. Go through each 1/3rd octave and listen to where it appears to emanate from. These should sound centered. If it sounds farther left (for example), then you need to adjust that particular eq band reduce the left/increase the right until it becomes centered. This inbalance in left vs right side response causes stage shifting and fixing that is the most important method for increasing focus in soundstaging (in my opinion).
> 
> 
> -Steve


Much appreciated Steve! I have the pink noise already so it's just tuning time...:beerchug:


----------



## eddieg

Yardman said:


> Completion... Or so I think.
> 
> Rear of pods and interior are glassed, kick panel enclosures are almost 1/2" thick!!
> 
> Sound is much more than I thought it would be, but need a pro (you know who you are) to come to Ocho Rios on vacation so I can get some idea of where I fall short.
> 
> Helix being repaired so no tuning as yet. Just time alignment and some visuals of the performance through REW. No upper octaves, no lowest octaves...for now.


True DIY spirit Yardman! 

This is what DIY is all about.

I suggest to open a tune blog in the correct sub forum. 

Provide the pips there the following data: 

Each speaker placement and its distance from your head (or the mid point of the driver headrest).
Each speaker size and frequency range and how it is being cut off by xover or DSP and what other gear you may have. 

You would be surprised how much info just from that you will get to improve your sound.


----------



## Yardman

eddieg said:


> True DIY spirit Yardman!
> 
> This is what DIY is all about.
> 
> I suggest to open a tune blog in the correct sub forum.
> 
> Provide the pips there the following data:
> 
> Each speaker placement and its distance from your head (or the mid point of the driver headrest).
> Each speaker size and frequency range and how it is being cut off by xover or DSP and what other gear you may have.
> 
> You would be surprised how much info just from that you will get to improve your sound.


I will get on that right away eddieg!!! Will post back here any progress made.

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Yardman

eddieg said:


> True DIY spirit Yardman!
> 
> This is what DIY is all about.
> 
> I suggest to open a tune blog in the correct sub forum.
> 
> Provide the pips there the following data:
> 
> Each speaker placement and its distance from your head (or the mid point of the driver headrest).
> Each speaker size and frequency range and how it is being cut off by xover or DSP and what other gear you may have.
> 
> You would be surprised how much info just from that you will get to improve your sound.


eddieg, I forgot to ask if you were gonna be the first pro to travel to Jamaica on vacation...


----------



## Mullo47

I'll be in Ocho Rios in September, hopefully we can meet up somewhere for a audition


----------



## Installer Josh

pickup1 said:


> Man I would like to do these,but the Texas heat and sun..


Find a *3m crystalline tint* dealer and have your windshield tinted. The 70% is more than enough to block out most of the IR.


----------



## Yardman

Mullo47 said:


> I'll be in Ocho Rios in September, hopefully we can meet up somewhere for a audition




Great!!! Put on your "critical listening" suit and I'll give you a tour of my town while enjoying some concert style experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

Courtesy of Gary at DBrevolution.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

I'm surprised I don't have a better day time shot of my pillars actually. 

Plastidip is a perfect coating for pillars if you have a nice vinyl dash. It has a rubbery feel to it which matches most interiors well. And also covers up slight imperfections awesomely 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983

TwistdInfinity said:


> I'm surprised I don't have a better day time shot of my pillars actually.
> 
> Plastidip is a perfect coating for pillars if you have a nice vinyl dash. It has a rubbery feel to it which matches most interiors well. And also covers up slight imperfections awesomely
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Came out nicely. Hoping i have a similar outcome by Sunday. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

TwistdInfinity said:


> I'm surprised I don't have a better day time shot of my pillars actually.
> 
> Plastidip is a perfect coating for pillars if you have a nice vinyl dash. It has a rubbery feel to it which matches most interiors well. And also covers up slight imperfections awesomely
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk



Pretty cool. Hadn't though of plastidip. Interesting idea. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

That sail panel looks sexy nice work!


----------



## cms983

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass

Those came out really nice ! I did a great job !


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass

U did a great job I meant !


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983

chasinbass said:


> U did a great job I meant !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


Lol. Thanks. Took long enough. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass

Totally worth it though


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38

cms983 said:


> Lol. Thanks. Took long enough.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


How's it sound?


----------



## cms983

chasinbass said:


> Totally worth it though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


It sure was. No more nasty 15db holes in my response to deal with. 


bnae38 said:


> How's it sound?


Going to make my first adjustments tomorrow. Just trying to find some time. I can already tell these mid-ranges are going to sound awesome though. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38

Nice.

Always wanted to try gb25...


----------



## dgage

cms983 said:


> Lol. Thanks. Took long enough.


Is that the GB25? I assume it is but for some reason it looks pretty big in your sail panel. Gorgeous though!


----------



## Ride154

Hi Guys,

Last week i started experimenting with the 3d printer and make some pods for the mids and tweets in the sailpanel. At the moment it looks like this. 



Far from being done but i have a question.
I want a ring on top of the mid to cover the ring but i was wondering is this a good idea? 
With beaming of the mid in mind. 
Beaming is bad, right?



Thx in advance. Greetings Menno


----------



## Babs

Ride154 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week i started experimenting with the 3d printer and make some pods for the mids and tweets in the sailpanel. At the moment it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Far from being done but i have a question.
> I want a ring on top of the mid to cover the ring but i was wondering is this a good idea?
> With beaming of the mid in mind.
> Beaming is bad, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thx in advance. Greetings Menno


That is way cool! Love it.
Nah folks do rings over the front of mids all the time.. Kind of a wave-guide style I see a good bit, sometimes with or without grilles. Were it me, I'd look for a wide chamfered (flat) ring that isn't too 'deep' (basically a very low profile), to minimize its impact. But I'd certainly not shy away from a nice grill cover setup.



Soon but not soon enough I'll have something respectible hopefully to post in here.


----------



## ransdaleroberts

Looks wonderful. Hope to see your completed install soon and feedback on them. So 3D printing is already reached retail markets... :stunned:


----------



## Babs

ransdaleroberts said:


> So 3D printing is already reached retail markets... :stunned:


How much fun it'd be to have such a thing.. Especially if poly resin sticks to the material well.


----------



## SkizeR

some pillars i just finished up for a friend. Audible Physics Ram 2's wrapped in alcantara


----------



## poochieone

SkizeR said:


> some pillars i just finished up for a friend. Audible Physics Ram 2's wrapped in alcantara




Damn that looks beyond awesome. Got more pics of different angles? Would love to see what those curves look like.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo

Nice skiz. Looks good dood.


----------



## SkizeR

poochieone said:


> Damn that looks beyond awesome. Got more pics of different angles? Would love to see what those curves look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

oabeieo said:


> Nice skiz. Looks good dood.


thanks. they came out aiming a bit different then planned. its tough when the car is 500 miles away and they fail to disclose that the pillars lean/tilt a certain way lol


----------



## Babs

SkizeR said:


> some pillars i just finished up for a friend. Audible Physics Ram 2's wrapped in alcantara


Saw those on FB.. Very dang sharp. 
I still haven't found my alcantara alternative poor-boy version. 
Gave up and ordered SEM texture and primer. :sad:


----------



## SkizeR

Babs said:


> Saw those on FB.. Very dang sharp.
> I still haven't found my alcantara alternative poor-boy version.
> Gave up and ordered SEM texture and primer. :sad:


Honestly, I wouldn't bother with off brand suede. It fades so quickly and just doesn't look right

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama

SkizeR said:


> thanks. they came out aiming a bit different then planned. its tough when the car is 500 miles away and they fail to disclose that the pillars lean/tilt a certain way lol


Ah, nice job. I was thinking of using alcantara to build my pods in sail panels. My a pillars are already wrapped as well as other interior parts, so this would fit nicely. Have you done sail panels with tweeters mounted and wrapped in alcantara?


----------



## SkizeR

Ziggyrama said:


> Ah, nice job. I was thinking of using alcantara to build my pods in sail panels. My a pillars are already wrapped as well as other interior parts, so this would fit nicely. Have you done sail panels with tweeters mounted and wrapped in alcantara?


no. not yet at least. sail panels i cant picture being easy to wrap. i guess it will depend on the design


----------



## ErinH

SkizeR said:


> thanks. they came out aiming a bit different then planned. its tough when the car is 500 miles away and they fail to disclose that the pillars lean/tilt a certain way lol


yea... I noticed this on one of the pictures you posted on FB. Looked like the driver's side was pointed more toward the chest than the head. I've had this happen before but my reason is worse than yours. The stupid baffle didn't stay put. Drove me nuts for a year until I finally fixed it.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Oh dear. Those look amazing

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

ErinH said:


> yea... I noticed this on one of the pictures you posted on FB. Looked like the driver's side was pointed more toward the chest than the head. I've had this happen before but my reason is worse than yours. The stupid baffle didn't stay put. Drove me nuts for a year until I finally fixed it.


yeah. the passenger one looks like its pointing down, but its actually pointing the same as the driver (at chest level). i couldnt find anyone local with a fiesta ST. i did have him measure the distance between the two, and measure where he sits and where his head is. i set as a makeshift "interior" and set them that way. what i didnt know what that they lean in towards the car, and tilt back. oh well. hes happy. lesson learned: find a car local or take notes of every measurement possible. not just distance. to be fair, this is the only set of pillars ive done away from the car that have had this issue. maybe ill re-do them one day


----------



## Babs

Maybe a line drawn from a level to set horizontal might help. 

Yeah I can only imagine if you don't actually have the car how interesting that could get in a hurry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo

It's crazy how unsymmetrical cars are made until you really start looking At them 
Are used to have a 2004 Mustang in the steering wheel is crooked from the factory you wouldn't know it until you own one then have to drive it every day


----------



## DavidRam

SkizeR said:


> some pillars i just finished up for a friend. Audible Physics Ram 2's wrapped in alcantara


Wow dude, those turned out amazing! I love Alcantara and have done a few things with it, too! Where do you get yours from?


----------



## SkizeR

DavidRam said:


> Wow dude, those turned out amazing! I love Alcantara and have done a few things with it, too! Where do you get yours from?


Thanks. I actually get it from work

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam

SkizeR said:


> Thanks. I actually get it from work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Are you able to supply me with some?? I usually get it from JPM Coachworks, but they sell by the yard and I don't usually need that much...


----------



## Babs

DavidRam said:


> Are you able to supply me with some?? I usually get it from JPM Coachworks, but they sell by the yard and I don't usually need that much...


You better hurry if you're going to get any more from them.. Looks like they're closing their doors.


----------



## DavidRam

Babs said:


> You better hurry if you're going to get any more from them.. Looks like they're closing their doors.


I know, it's sad. I have dealt with them a lot and they are a great company... They did a center console lid with black Alcantara and contrast stitching for my Ram. It turned out perfect!

The good news is that they will continue to be a fabrics supplier, they are just closing their custom products and services department. 

Here is the division that will continue to exist: JPM Supply Co – JPM Supply Company


----------



## bertholomey

Groovy! Thanks for posting that - I was certainly sad to see they weren't going to do custom work in the future. Great guys!


----------



## Ziggyrama

Babs said:


> You better hurry if you're going to get any more from them.. Looks like they're closing their doors.


Ooohh, that's a bummer. They did my dash pieces along with the pillars and some stitching, it looks incredible. I was actually thinking about farming the pods work to them, as they can handle some very challenging parts. Any other places that do that type of work?


----------



## DavidRam

Ziggyrama said:


> Ooohh, that's a bummer. They did my dash pieces along with the pillars and some stitching, it looks incredible. I was actually thinking about farming the pods work to them, as they can handle some very challenging parts. Any other places that do that type of work?


It would be cool to see some pics of the work they did for you, if you feel like posting them...
I agree they do amazing work.


----------



## danno14

Very nicely done Nick!


----------



## Ziggyrama

DavidRam said:


> It would be cool to see some pics of the work they did for you, if you feel like posting them...
> I agree they do amazing work.


Sure. All work was done on my 2011 STI. I had them wrap my a-pillars first, since I have an AFR gauge in a pod which didn't look great, IMO. They did a great job with that, and added STI logo stitching to make it pop a little more. After that, I had an idea to wrap the dash center arch along with the parts in the doors to make it look more cohesive, and add stitching to take it to the next level. This was a very challenging piece to work with given the stitching and shape. They were reluctant to try it since they attempted that part before and it failed but after some discussions over the phone, they decided to take on the challenge. It came out awesome. As far as I know, it is one of a kind center dash trim piece that they did, along with the door side pieces.

In one of the photos, you can see the stock tweeter sail panel. I was thinking of fabricating a pod for the tweeters and wrapping it with Alcantara to make it look nice. I think that would flow nicely with the rest of the interior. The gauge pod I purchased wrapped already from SMY performance, competing the overall look.


----------



## SkizeR

danno14 said:


> Very nicely done Nick!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Ziggyrama said:


> Sure. All work was done on my 2011 STI. I had them wrap my a-pillars first, since I have an AFR gauge in a pod which didn't look great, IMO. They did a great job with that, and added STI logo stitching to make it pop a little more. After that, I had an idea to wrap the dash center arch along with the parts in the doors to make it look more cohesive, and add stitching to take it to the next level. This was a very challenging piece to work with given the stitching and shape. They were reluctant to try it since they attempted that part before and it failed but after some discussions over the phone, they decided to take on the challenge. It came out awesome. As far as I know, it is one of a kind center dash trim piece that they did, along with the door side pieces.
> 
> In one of the photos, you can see the stock tweeter sail panel. I was thinking of fabricating a pod for the tweeters and wrapping it with Alcantara to make it look nice. I think that would flow nicely with the rest of the interior. The gauge pod I purchased wrapped already from SMY performance, competing the overall look.


That is fantastic! An incredible concept and execution - just makes the vehicle have a much more bespoke feel about it.....some added character.

Couple shots of the one-off dash piece for my car. I had a single-DIN HU with a plate that was fashioned to fit in the stock opening. Alex and the crew mounted that plate within their dash covering and covered it perfectly.


----------



## Ziggyrama

bertholomey said:


> That is fantastic! An incredible concept and execution - just makes the vehicle have a much more bespoke feel about it.....some added character.
> 
> Couple shots of the one-off dash piece for my car. I had a single-DIN HU with a plate that was fashioned to fit in the stock opening. Alex and the crew mounted that plate within their dash covering and covered it perfectly.


That looks great! Very nicely done. I really like your pillars and how the tweeters are integrated. Did you do that yourself? I am a noob as far as fabrication but will probably be attempting to build the sail panel pods soon.

Looks like BRZ interior, correct ? Great car, btw.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks. I figured that since there are pillars in the pics, we haven't strayed too far off topic. I wish I possessed such talents - no these are the work of Mark Worrell in Hickory, NC. And you are correct - 2013 BRZ


----------



## DavidRam

Ziggyrama said:


> Sure. All work was done on my 2011 STI. I had them wrap my a-pillars first, since I have an AFR gauge in a pod which didn't look great, IMO. They did a great job with that, and added STI logo stitching to make it pop a little more. After that, I had an idea to wrap the dash center arch along with the parts in the doors to make it look more cohesive, and add stitching to take it to the next level. This was a very challenging piece to work with given the stitching and shape. They were reluctant to try it since they attempted that part before and it failed but after some discussions over the phone, they decided to take on the challenge. It came out awesome. As far as I know, it is one of a kind center dash trim piece that they did, along with the door side pieces.
> 
> In one of the photos, you can see the stock tweeter sail panel. I was thinking of fabricating a pod for the tweeters and wrapping it with Alcantara to make it look nice. I think that would flow nicely with the rest of the interior. The gauge pod I purchased wrapped already from SMY performance, competing the overall look.


Looks amazing! Thanks for the pics... Is that the black Alcantara or charcoal?



bertholomey said:


> That is fantastic! An incredible concept and execution - just makes the vehicle have a much more bespoke feel about it.....some added character.
> 
> Couple shots of the one-off dash piece for my car. I had a single-DIN HU with a plate that was fashioned to fit in the stock opening. Alex and the crew mounted that plate within their dash covering and covered it perfectly.


That looks awesome too!


----------



## Ziggyrama

DavidRam said:


> Looks amazing! Thanks for the pics... Is that the black Alcantara or charcoal?


It is black Alcantara with red stitching, matching the OEM colors. The STI seats come with the same material and stitching so it looks oem. Most people think it is factory.

Sorry for the somewhat off topic pics. Although you can see the sail panels and what I am planning to do.

Skizer, your work looks fantastic. Do you do work for members on this forum?


----------



## Babs

Figured I'd show off the partially complete unfinished pillars. Will house a GB10 and GB25. 


























Got some work to do yet but it's coming along. Considering a completely hidden covering with grill cloth. Got some gray cloth that showed up today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beak81champ

After all your hard work, maybe finish the recessed part and also come up with a complete cover that's maybe magnetic, to hide from prying eyes when you are away from your ride. Seems a waste doing all that fiberglass, body filler, and sanding to just completely cover it up! Of course, that is simply my opinion...lol. They do look pretty awesome, by the way!


----------



## DavidRam

Babs said:


> Figured I'd show off the partially complete unfinished pillars. Will house a GB10 and GB25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some work to do yet but it's coming along. Considering a completely hidden covering with grill cloth. Got some gray cloth that showed up today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are looking really good, man! I like the idea of being completely covered with grill cloth, especially for sun and theft protecting...


----------



## knifedag007

I love this thread, so many good ideas.


----------



## oabeieo

Those are pretty tight babs


----------



## beef316

My turn. 










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

beef316 said:


> My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



That right there is way cool junior!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

On pillars. Put a freaking day in. Jeez!!! But primer tells all and spares no ego. 

















MUCH work to do. Ordered a flock kit too. That might be pretty cool. We shall see. I imagine flock isn't very forgiving as well and will show boo boos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno

Got these done on Saturday.. I will snag the picture of the in the car.. Shout out to Rob Bess @ Audio Specialist.. Learned a few tricks from him too..


----------



## 1998993C2S

AccordUno -
Great work on the A-Pillar enhancements. What model Beyma units are being used?


----------



## cms983

Babs said:


> On pillars. Put a freaking day in. Jeez!!! But primer tells all and spares no ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH work to do. Ordered a flock kit too. That might be pretty cool. We shall see. I imagine flock isn't very forgiving as well and will show boo boos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The primer really shows the imperfections. I used sun activated spot putty to fill in the little pits in mine. Dries quick and easy to sand. Flawless results for me

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno

the pillars will have the 3" 3FR30 full range and the door sails have the Beyma SPL50 tweeter. I will post installed pictures later (getting the transmission serviced).


----------



## Babs

cms983 said:


> The primer really shows the imperfections. I used sun activated spot putty to fill in the little pits in mine. Dries quick and easy to sand. Flawless results for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk



Good idea. I'd thought of glaze filler.. stuff in the tube. Don't much need to mix up a pallet of rage gold.. just something smooth to fill in the divits. 

















Yes my paint booth is a burn barrel under the deck. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno

Installed (Mad Props to Rob Bess @ Audio Specialists for covering them and the trim ring):


----------



## chasinbass

Wow I like that ! Great job !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Who in the SoCal area can make me a pair of dash "pods" that are basically a "slice of cake" design. 
I just need the back to come up 1.5"-2". So it would be something that merges and sits atop the stock location, but rises up towards the back(some room before it butts up against the windshield). 
I want it to look as stock and integrated as possible. I can come up with a drawing of it if you need. Would like a black speaker cloth finish. 

You can message me a quote for the pair for a 2014 (same as 2015, 2016, 2017) Toyota Highlander dash. Thanks!

(If I would get better response elsewhere, please point me to the right direction)


----------



## SkizeR

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Who in the SoCal area can make me a pair of dash "pods" that are basically a "slice of cake" design.
> I just need the back to come up 1.5"-2". So it would be something that merges and sits atop the stock location, but rises up towards the back(some room before it butts up against the windshield).
> I want it to look as stock and integrated as possible. I can come up with a drawing of it if you need. Would like a black speaker cloth finish.
> 
> You can message me a quote for the pair for a 2014 (same as 2015, 2016, 2017) Toyota Highlander dash. Thanks!
> 
> (If I would get better response elsewhere, please point me to the right direction)


JT..


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

JT is too busy. I tried to work with him on 2 occasions, and he is booked. Which is great for him, and bad for me. He is also a bit more south than the SoCal/LA area.


----------



## eviling

Do it yourself. You sound like you know enough to do it. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis

Anyone know any central Texas installers to do work like yalls?


----------



## knifedag007

dcfis said:


> Anyone know any central Texas installers to do work like yalls?


There are two installers at Custom Sounds that can do this kind of work but no guarantees you would get them taking a car there, plus the price would be sky high.
Check with Jason at Woodall Autosports in Cedar Park if they are even still open. He is good with fiberglass


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Anyone know where to get sail panel pods made in NE PA....??? NY/NJ maybe...???


----------



## aholland1198

AccordUno said:


> Installed (Mad Props to Rob Bess @ Audio Specialists for covering them and the trim ring):




What drivers are those? Looks really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno

aholland1198 said:


> What drivers are those? Looks really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are beyma SQL60 Tweeters and 3FR30 midranges. I have pictures of the midranges some where.. sorry don't have full picture of the midrange just parts of it (install judging ones)


----------



## Ziggyrama

So I finally got around to molding my tweeter pods using apoxie sculpt (great product) and now I'd like to wrap them with Alcantara. It may be challenging so I'd like to get your opinion on this. Doable? I assume there would be a seam somewhere, which is OK. Normally, I'd be sending this off to JPM but they stopped doing this type of work about a month ago so I either need to do it myself or find someone that can do this for me.


----------



## dallasneon

My tweeter pods....Ground Zero Plutoniums... GZPC 165SQ

Making sure I got the aim right...







Vinyl wrapping







Passenger side







Driver side








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

MB2008LTZ said:


> Anyone know where to get sail panel pods made in NE PA....??? NY/NJ maybe...???



For what vehicle and speaker? If they aren't too crazy, I can probably do the work.


----------



## DavidRam

Ziggyrama said:


> So I finally got around to molding my tweeter pods using apoxie sculpt (great product) and now I'd like to wrap them with Alcantara. It may be challenging so I'd like to get your opinion on this. Doable? I assume there would be a seam somewhere, which is OK. Normally, I'd be sending this off to JPM but they stopped doing this type of work about a month ago so I either need to do it myself or find someone that can do this for me.


Those look great! Definitely do the Alcantara... To bad we lost JPM's upholstery services, as they were my go-to for that type of work, too. I imagine that an upholstery shop would be able to do the work and adding some red stitching to it would really tie it in the with the rest of the JPM stuff...


----------



## Ziggyrama

captainobvious said:


> For what vehicle and speaker? If they aren't too crazy, I can probably do the work.


Would you be able to do mine? I have the Alcantara, just need someone that has done this.


----------



## captainobvious

You're a little far north for me, plus suede/alcantara is not something I'd have a high comfort level for wrapping with.

I would highly recommend reaching out to Steve at Syracuse Customs though as they do nice work there and he is a great guy to deal with. That actually may be a better idea for the gent above as well as I'm in SE Pa and Steve's shop is probably closer for him as well.


----------



## jtaudioacc

ebay pods custom mounted and sail panels. AP speakers


----------



## Ziggyrama

jtaudioacc said:


> ebay pods custom mounted and sail panels. AP speakers


Looks good. Can you post a link to this pod?


----------



## Babs

jtaudioacc said:


> ebay pods custom mounted and sail panels. AP speakers



One of the nicer installations I've seen with those pods. Certainly looks better than just a ball suspended by a stem from a pillar I think. Looks much more "integrated" for lack of better word. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidRam

jtaudioacc said:


> ebay pods custom mounted and sail panels. AP speakers


Wow, those look great!!!


----------



## seafish

jtaudioacc said:


> ebay pods custom mounted and sail panels. AP speakers


Just BEAUTIFUL!!! 

I am hoping to do something just like that in my truck but with the mids mounted to the outside on the sail and the tweets on the pillar.

Which AP drivers are those?? Is the mid pod a big enough volume for it??


----------



## Catalyx

jtaudioacc said:


> ebay pods custom mounted and sail panels. AP speakers


Nice one John!


----------



## bertholomey

seafish said:


> Just BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> I am hoping to do something just like that in my truck but with the mids mounted to the outside on the sail and the tweets on the pillar.
> 
> Which AP drivers are those?? Is the mid pod a big enough volume for it??


Please correct if wrong, but I believe they are the NZ3AlBe drivers. Should be enough volume for these.


----------



## seafish

bertholomey said:


> seafish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> I am hoping to do something just like that in my truck but with the mids mounted to the outside on the sail and the tweets on the pillar.
> 
> Which AP drivers are those?? Is the mid pod a big enough volume for it??
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct if wrong, but I believe they are the NZ3AlBe drivers. Should be enough volume for these.
Click to expand...

The german pods are barely .5 liter each even without the driver mounted, which is a little small for the NZ3 according to Rishi. He recomends 1 liter though some have used .75 with no ill effects.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Ziggyrama said:


> Looks good. Can you post a link to this pod?


this guy, there's a thread on here somewhere. 

http://stores.ebay.com/nemez111?_trksid=p2047675.l2563





Babs said:


> One of the nicer installations I've seen with those pods. Certainly looks better than just a ball suspended by a stem from a pillar I think. Looks much more "integrated" for lack of better word.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thanks, that stem thing one, i didn't think it would hold too great, and then it would stick in so far. i actually had normal pillars just about done, and my customer really wanted these in. so i started over. but mounted them my way. lol



bertholomey said:


> Please correct if wrong, but I believe they are the NZ3AlBe drivers. Should be enough volume for these.


customer actually brought me two sets of pods. one was for the actual airspace recommended i guess. i just know they were ginormous. huge. i said, no way. lol


----------



## 1fishman

jtaudioacc said:


> thanks, that stem thing one, i didn't think it would hold too great, and then it would stick in so far. i actually had normal pillars just about done, and my customer really wanted these in. so i started over. but mounted them my way. lol


 Do you mind sharing how you did it your way? As long as it's not classified or anything too top secert...


Looking at them, the best i could guess, is you used heat and pressure to make the pods fit nice and tight like that.

I'm not a big fan of pods but mounted like that they really look great!


----------



## seafish

jtaudioacc said:


> customer actually brought me two sets of pods. one was for the actual airspace recommended i guess. i just know they were ginormous. huge. i said, no way. lol


So IYO how does it all SOUND???? 

Also, sent ya a pm about the larger pods.


----------



## Ride154

Precisionmike said:


> I did a system years ago with those same mids, the 19.02nx tweets, and Quart 8". Here is what I did, just set up for the driver's seat with delay. Be careful with those mids- they prefer a large enclosure. Good luck


Hi Mike, can you remember what crossover points you were using for the mids? And how much power you were sending to the mids? 
I installed them yesterday night and going to make some adjustments this week.


----------



## robtr8

JT - That looks great!

Here's my pods from the same guy.










I don't have enough processor power to tune the system properly. The mids are way to "in your face" pointed directly so I just turned them up for now.


----------



## geshat00

robtr8 said:


> JT - That looks great!
> 
> Here's my pods from the same guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have enough processor power to tune the system properly. The mids are way to "in your face" pointed directly so I just turned them up for now.


Boss no reflections on the mids?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jheitt142

Anyone have a link to the pods? I've tried searching the bay but have no luck

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sq2k1

Here is the sellers store on ebay:

http://stores.ebay.com/nemez111?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Hope this is what you meant...it was actually posted just a few posts prior to your own. I have bought pods from nemez111 on ebay myself and they have good craftmanship. I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Jheitt142

Oh man I just scrolled up and saw it. Oops haha. But thank you 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass

dallasneon said:


> My tweeter pods....Ground Zero Plutoniums... GZPC 165SQ
> 
> Making sure I got the aim right...
> View attachment 157042
> 
> Vinyl wrapping
> View attachment 157050
> 
> Passenger side
> View attachment 157058
> 
> Driver side
> View attachment 157066
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those came out nice.


----------



## DavidRam

Just got these in from Germany:

https://postimg.org/image/wnsz6kys5/

https://postimg.org/image/rqfelgwt1/

https://postimg.org/image/jm7agqadx/



I made the base out of polycarbonate:
https://postimg.org/image/lfa751vkl/
https://postimg.org/image/jg7k50jdh/
https://postimg.org/image/irypm2knp/


----------



## rozek260

Honda crv alpine f1 spx z18t 3 way


----------



## Ziggyrama

DavidRam said:


> Just got these in from Germany:
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/wnsz6kys5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/rqfelgwt1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/jm7agqadx/
> 
> 
> 
> I made the base out of polycarbonate:
> https://postimg.org/image/lfa751vkl/
> https://postimg.org/image/jg7k50jdh/
> https://postimg.org/image/irypm2knp/


The pods are from Germany?

What did you use for the wrap?


----------



## DavidRam

Ziggyrama said:


> The pods are from Germany?
> 
> What did you use for the wrap?


Yes sir, from Germany. I used a thin carpet/dash mat material. 3m spray adhesive and a heat gun. I had to heat the Lexan to bend it to the contour of the dash, and of course lots of cutting and sanding to get it to the shape it is... 

Here is installed: https://postimg.org/image/ou1kco5qt/


----------



## almatias

rozek260 said:


> Honda crv alpine f1 spx z18t 3 way




Great work


----------



## geshat00

Mine are on the dash but attached to the apillars

























Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

geshat00 said:


> Mine are on the dash but attached to the apillars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Wow....super nice waveguide on that tweeter!!! 

What speakers are those and did you make those beautiful pods yourself??

What are the enclosures made from...aluminum or fiberglass painted silver?


----------



## geshat00

seafish said:


> Wow....super nice waveguide on that tweeter!!!
> 
> What speakers are those and did you make those beautiful pods yourself??
> 
> What are the enclosures made from...aluminum or fiberglass painted silver?


Celestion avp305. I always loved them in my home theater. They are sweeter in my car 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ride154

Last week I finally had time to finish my pods. Now its time for some adjustments


----------



## dallasneon

Ride154 said:


> Last week I finally had time to finish my pods. Now its time for some adjustments


Whoa! Those look amazing!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Ride154 said:


> Last week I finally had time to finish my pods. Now its time for some adjustments


AMAZING...what did you make them from??

and what mid driver is that??


----------



## danno14

rozek260 said:


> Honda crv alpine f1 spx z18t 3 way


very nice! I have somethng like this in mind for my car


----------



## Ride154

Thx Guys, I made the pods with our 3D printer and then a couple of layers putty, primer and paint, all from a can. And a lot of sanding and wet sanding. You can look a bit back in this thread and here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/#/topics/92531?page=185&_k=ocasxo

The speakers are an old school MB Quart set.


----------



## LBaudio

and another a-pillats from me








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## danno14

LBaudio said:


> and another a-pillats from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Ok, I now have new reference pics for what I really really like! 
Nice!!!


----------



## LBaudio

Thank you!
if you like this design you might want to find my other build logs...Alfa, Kia, Ford Focus...in all those build logs are featured similar pillars


----------



## Ziggyrama

LBaudio said:


> Thank you!
> if you like this design you might want to find my other build logs...Alfa, Kia, Ford Focus...in all those build logs are featured similar pillars


Do you wrap pods with fabric like Alcantara? I am looking for someone to wrap my tweeter pods.


----------



## LBaudio

if something can not be wrapped without a stitching Im not interested, and to wrap those in alcantara is mission impossible, lol. Usually they end up in Paint or Flock


----------



## BMW Alpina

sq2k1 said:


> Here is the sellers store on ebay:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/nemez111?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> Hope this is what you meant...it was actually posted just a few posts prior to your own. I have bought pods from nemez111 on ebay myself and they have good craftmanship. I am happy with my purchase.


I also waiting for my pods from him...
subscribing to this thread


----------



## LBaudio

....and another one set of A-pillars for Renault Twingo - small European car. Pillars are made for Morel dome mid and tweeters as part of front 3-way system.


----------



## LBaudio

....and another one set of A-pillars for Renault Twingo - small European car. Pillars are made for Morel dome mid and tweeters as part of front 3-way system.


----------



## LBaudio

another A-Pillar -Skoda Octavia project - this time for Morel Elate Limited drivers


----------



## captainobvious

Very nice work sir!


----------



## MacLeod

Definitely very nice work! Too bad you can't buy those premade. It's so damn hard to get in to a shop that does custom work like that around here. I tried two different places with my old Accord. One outright blew me off and the other was always full and could never get me in. I just don't have the patience to do proper fiberglass work and think I'd rage quit and start breaking things. One of these day I'm probably gonna have to bite the bullet and learn how to though.


----------



## LBaudio

...come here over the pond and take a pair of pillars with you, lol You will have yours done and get a free learning course at the same time....

here are primed and wet sanded pillars for twingo - test fit with drivers


----------



## MacLeod

LBaudio said:


> ...come here over the pond and take a pair of pillars with you, lol You will have yours done and get a free learning course at the same time....
> 
> here are primed and wet sanded pillars for twingo - test fit with drivers


That's just pure artwork right there brother.


----------



## LBaudio

Thank you bro!


----------



## danno14

LBaudio said:


> ...come here over the pond and take a pair of pillars with you, lol You will have yours done and get a free learning course at the same time....


The most expensive pillars ever! BUT that would sure as heck be a cool trip!!!
Damn fine work sir, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Telly_Tilt

I've only read thru about 15 pages so far in this thread but I am sooo motivated to make my own custom a-pillars for my Focal 3-1/2" mid ranges and my Focal tweeters for my 07 F-150!

I've never done any body work before but I am very mechanical and after thumbing thru this thread and looking at a couple of youtube vids, I'm confident I can/will make some nice custom A-pillars for my truck!

I think I will look at some more vids and go down to the junk yard and pick up a set of pillars there to practice with first! 

I'm playing around now trying different angles and positions for the speakers.

P.S., any tips for a noob starting out? 

Thanks!


----------



## DavidRam

Jeep JK tweeter grill replacement, with aluminum pods


----------



## SHAGGS

Telly_Tilt said:


> I've only read thru about 15 pages so far in this thread but I am sooo motivated to make my own custom a-pillars for my Focal 3-1/2" mid ranges and my Focal tweeters for my 07 F-150!
> 
> I've never done any body work before but I am very mechanical and after thumbing thru this thread and looking at a couple of youtube vids, I'm confident I can/will make some nice custom A-pillars for my truck!
> 
> I think I will look at some more vids and go down to the junk yard and pick up a set of pillars there to practice with first!
> 
> I'm playing around now trying different angles and positions for the speakers.
> 
> P.S., any tips for a noob starting out?
> 
> Thanks!


Look for a cheap set of your A pillars on Fleebay or from local junkyards.
(condition and color don't really matter if you're going to wrap them)
Keep the originals, just in case your first attempt doesn't go as smoothly as you hope, or if you want to go back to stock for resale purposes.


----------



## Telly_Tilt

SHAGGS said:


> Look for a cheap set of your A pillars on Fleebay or from local junkyards.
> (condition and color don't really matter if you're going to wrap them)
> Keep the originals, just in case your first attempt doesn't go as smoothly as you hope, or if you want to go back to stock for resale purposes.





I'm going to read up and watch some vids for a week or two while i get my supplies and practice A-pillars purchased! 

thanks for that nooby tip SHAGGS! :beerchug:


----------



## Telly_Tilt

AccordUno said:


> Installed (Mad Props to Rob Bess @ Audio Specialists for covering them and the trim ring):



This is nice!

I think this is how i want to build my midrange/tweet pillars.

Looks like this has a removable grill cloth.

I'd rather not have the shiny parts of the speakers exposed for all to see.

I noticed that most people don't cover the tweeters with covers.

Will covering the tweeters impede the quality of the sound coming out or something?

That is a really good look!


----------



## Telly_Tilt

I have a couple of probably stupid sounding questions, to some...

I want to mount my Focal tweet and 3-1/2" midrange drivers in my A-pillars.

First of all, I want to have the pod sealed if possible but it seems that all of the pillars I see here have the giant holes in the back which would allow sound and air to travel up and down the inside of the pillar trim, right?

Can't I just make a hole just big enough to run the wires and after the project is complete, just seal the hole with silicone or something like that?

I guess what I'm saying is, if I use the sticks to elevate the rings and then cloth the area and glass it, what are the big holes for in the pillar trim?

Please excuse my ignorance on the topic, as I'm as green as it gets when it comes to customizing and using body filler. :blush:

Thanks.


----------



## chasinbass

Sometimes the holes are needed to clear magnets , mine I did as you suggested and are sealed except for wires and they are siliconed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telly_Tilt

Ok, that's what I figured but with the project above , the guy's tweeter magnets were nowhere near the holes. 

I just wanted to make sure because I'd rrather have a sealed enclosure for my midrange. 

I'm going to study up a little more and start this project in about a week!

Thank you and everyone for your input!


----------



## Ziggyrama

Update, decided to tackle the sail panel enclosures myself. Wrapped with Alcantara, my 1st wrapping job ever:


----------



## Babs

Wow that's gorgeous! I would love to get my hands on a few yards of that fabric.


----------



## Ziggyrama

Babs said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! I would love to get my hands on a few yards of that fabric.


You can get some from JPM Supply. They sell by foot or by yard.

JPM Supply Co – JPM Supply Company


----------



## LBaudio

nice sail panels.


----------



## brett

LBaudio said:


> nice sail panels.



agreed! great job, especially for your first time. did you not wrap the other panels though? fwiw, if you did, equally as good but i might suggest that they'd look better without the stitching.


----------



## Ziggyrama

Thanks guys. The tweeter pods I did myself. I sculped the pods using Apoxie Sculp which works like playdoe but hardens in 24 hours and is sandable and paintable. The ring where the tweeter mounts is made of Abs plastic 2 inch pipe which I cut to half inch depth so that I can glue it on and sculpt around it. The mounting panel is OEM panel where factory tweeters were mounted. They are a-symmetrical to reduce the off axis angle for the driver. The wrapping is with Alcantara which stretches diagonally so starting with the right angle is key. Due to the shape, it is impossible to do it without a seam so I made one on the bottom where you can barely see it, folded the edge, glued together and butted both sides flush.

The pillars and other panels were wrapped and stitched by JPM Coachworks. You cannot see this in pics but the stitching matches the rest of the interior which has it on the seats and shifter trim, also made with Alcantara and some of it is black leather. The pillars have STI logo stitched on them. JPM did a great job with it, although if you stare at it, in some spots it is not perfectly aligned with other lines. You have to look for it to notice. I am very happy with it. I have seen folks do the trim pieces without stitching and it looks good but I felt it needed something to break up the bland sea of black panels. That was the thinking behind it. I don't have the skills to stich but I think I can do wrapping after doing this for the first time. I have some material left over, I am thinking of wrapping B pillars to give them a more plush look.


----------



## brainbot1

3D printed PLA speaker aperiodic pods of .4 ft^3, stuffed with polyfill for scanspeak 10f-g10s. Very happy with the improvement of getting these forward. 

Edit: 0.4 liters not ft^3


----------



## pocket5s

almost half a cubic foot in those pods? aperiodic and stuffed? I must be missing something, because I don't see a half cube pod in that pic.


----------



## brainbot1

pocket5s said:


> almost half a cubic foot in those pods? aperiodic and stuffed? I must be missing something, because I don't see a half cube pod in that pic.



0.4 liters, my apologies. Ill edit the original post.


----------



## LBaudio




----------



## edouble101

LBaudio said:


>



Beautiful!! Pics of these in the car?


----------



## LBaudio

Will post more pics when I got them back flocked.... probably in friday


----------



## almatias

LBaudio said:


>



Painted? Fabric? Courvin?
Great work!!!!

Edit: admiration


----------



## LBaudio

They will end up finished in Flock. I suggested paint, but it is too flashy for customer.

Thank you guys for your nice comments!


----------



## dcfis

Is there any great coax speakers that anybody uses in their A pillar?


----------



## LBaudio

MAybe some Morel Integras 4", not sure what Illusion audio got in this segment.....the other option is to go twiterless with good quality widebander


----------



## MrGreen83

dcfis said:


> Is there any great coax speakers that anybody uses in their A pillar?




Carbon c3 cx. 3" midrange with the tweeter in the middle. 

http://www.illusionaudio-america.com/carbon/carbon-c3-cx/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis

MrGreen83 said:


> Carbon c3 cx. 3" midrange with the tweeter in the middle.
> 
> http://www.illusionaudio-pamerica.com/carbon/carbon-c3-cx/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I'm looking at, though I've only seen a few. Is there a reason why this combo isn't more loved? I'm sure you guys would love to save on the effort of aiming and glassing seperates if this was close in performance


----------



## captainobvious

LBaudio said:


> They will end up finished in Flock. I suggested paint, but it is too flashy for customer.
> 
> Thank you guys for your nice comments!



LB- What do you use for flock adhesive? The stuff that typically comes with my flock kits is thick and less than excellent. Wondering if you have a product or process that works a little better...?

Excellent work as always sir.


-Steve


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> LB- What do you use for flock adhesive? The stuff that typically comes with my flock kits is thick and less than excellent. Wondering if you have a product or process that works a little better...?
> 
> Excellent work as always sir.
> 
> -Steve


Excellent question.

I also wonder if that adhesive is in any way compatible with the same stuff you guys use for vinyl or suede? I just ordered up a can of THIS for if the suede shows itself feasible for my pillars.


----------



## abusiveDAD

LB, very nice work


----------



## LBaudio

captainobvious said:


> LB- What do you use for flock adhesive? The stuff that typically comes with my flock kits is thick and less than excellent. Wondering if you have a product or process that works a little better...?
> 
> Excellent work as always sir.
> 
> 
> -Steve


Hey Steve.... I dont do Flocking myself, so I cant give you exact answer. I asked a friend of mine and he said that he orders 2 part Flock adhesive from UK heres two links...hope it helps
Thomas & Vines Ltd - Flock Adhesive Sales
https://floc-king.co.uk/collections/adhesives


----------



## D34dl1fter

dcfis said:


> Is there any great coax speakers that anybody uses in their A pillar?


I use the morel integra 4's in mine and have nothing but great things to say about them....the 402 is the model number I believe...


----------



## captainobvious

Scott- for bonding fabrics to plastics in your car, I would highly recommend that you use the DAP Weldwood HHR adhesive. Holds up to the heat of the environment and provides an excellent bond. Can be brushed or sprayed on.


----------



## Babs

Finally something respectable to show in this thread that's actually finished..


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1fishman

Babs said:


> Finally something respectable to show in this thread that's actually finished..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll say! Those look great, nice work.


----------



## seafish

NICELY done!!! Bet they sound incredible!!


----------



## DavidRam

Babs said:


> Finally something respectable to show in this thread that's actually finished..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those turned out great! The frogs look good in there...


----------



## AyOne

Those fit really nicely. It's temping me to want to get some midranges.


----------



## SPAZ

captainobvious said:


> Scott- for bonding fabrics to plastics in your car, I would highly recommend that you use the DAP Weldwood HHR adhesive. Holds up to the heat of the environment and provides an excellent bond. Can be brushed or sprayed on.


Awesome!


----------



## Telly_Tilt

Babs said:


> Finally something respectable to show in this thread that's actually finished..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Man, that looks factory!

Excellent work!


----------



## Souths1der

Babs said:


> Finally something respectable to show in this thread that's actually finished..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's amazing.


----------



## werner sline

eddieg said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'd thought maybe it would be nice to post this here.
> 
> Car - Subaru legacy 2010 2.0
> 
> Speakers - Tweeters HAT L1v1 (8ohms) + Morel Elate CDM 880 - custome xover.
> 
> I did'nt want to go fibergalssing auto parts such as the front speaker grills on the dash or rebuild the a-pillars so I've decided to go 3D printing approach on these and drew some sketches using solidworks based on youtube tutorials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just making some circles - extruding them, using sphere methods to create the pods and some more shell cutting, placing holes, attaching pieces together and there you have it - a ready to use pod!
> 
> Sent the pods to be printed using stratasys printers - the green stuff you see is ABS and the white is called ASA over FDM printing
> 
> The green is flexible and stands up to 97 celcius degrees after heat treatment.
> The ASA is very strong and durable and is durable to above 100 degrees and as well superlight (both are) so I chose the ASA finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted black, no finishing such as sanding or bondo - like it the way it is, I think it is still very rare to see 3D printed objects in vehicles so the raw matterial to me - is beautiful.
> 
> And as well inserted helicoils (threaded inserts) to the holes. and done some fittment testing and placed wires.
> 
> Then as well attached the RAM mounts ball bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I've attached the entire POD+RAM mount arm and bases to the a-pillar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can then see the elements inside with the normal grill (Morel CDM 880)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the final looks of it - the CDM paired with the "elate" grills (mine were not provided with the lotus grill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is not a pretty as most builds I see here but I still think it is something not ordinary and wanted to share.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eddie


holy molly ! you ain't joking with those pillars ! I neved seen printed speaker box ! 
Those are the kind of pillars I could be ok with : I mean they don't get in the way and don't distur the eye sight.
You did a very good job.
Glad to see that car hifi enthousiast can be anywhere !


----------



## crackinhedz

All credit goes to Alex (WhereAmEye?) Who built me a sweet set of pillars and his buddy that does Auto upholstery down in NC that did the vinyl wrap. Came out great!


----------



## Babs

crackinhedz said:


> All credit goes to Alex (WhereAmEye?) Who built me a sweet set of pillars and his buddy that does Auto upholstery down in NC that did the vinyl wrap. Came out great!


Nice job! I'm digging that stitching solution. I had thought of doing that with some suede a great fellow here donated to me to give a go on my pillars. There was no way one piece would work, but two would have with a nice stitched seam around drivers.


----------



## crackinhedz

Scott, yours looks factory. Outstanding!


----------



## DavidRam

crackinhedz said:


> All credit goes to Alex (WhereAmEye?) Who built me a sweet set of pillars and his buddy that does Auto upholstery down in NC that did the vinyl wrap. Came out great!
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those turned out VERY nice!


----------



## crackinhedz

Thanks David, they look and sound great! Now my stage is eye level and even a little deeper than when I was just doing a 2way with mids in the doors. I love it.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm looking forward to hearing them soon!


----------



## Telly_Tilt

Does ANYONE know of someone who does custom A pillars (and knows what they're doing) within a 50 mile radius of Cleveland Ohio?

I've asked around but no one seems to know anyone.

I need them for my 2007 Ford F-150.

Thanks.


----------



## almatias




----------



## Babs

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

Couple shots in daylight. I'm digging how they turned out. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geogena

almatias said:


>




Very nicely done! Are those the Revelators? What amps are You powering them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almatias

geogena said:


> Very nicely done! Are those the Revelators? What amps are You powering them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes!
Midrange 12m
Tw, provisionally, german maestro.
Waiting for delivery D3004.
Amplifier:
MCC204


----------



## geogena

almatias said:


> Yes!
> Midrange 12m
> Tw, provisionally, german maestro.
> Waiting for delivery D3004.
> Amplifier:
> MCC204




Are running it full active? What are the rest of your gears? HU, processor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almatias

geogena said:


> Are running it full active? What are the rest of your gears? HU, processor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Full active!
99PRS
scan 18w (RF 200ix)
Double IDQ 10" (JL 750/1)


----------



## geogena

almatias said:


> Full active!
> 99PRS
> scan 18w (RF 200ix)
> Double IDQ 10" (JL 750/1)



That's impressive. I like the orientation of the Tweets and the 12M. Good job! Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almatias

geogena said:


> That's impressive. I like the orientation of the Tweets and the 12M. Good job! Where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Japan


----------



## Babs

almatias said:


> Japan



You guys over there do some great pillar work. I've noticed from surfing the web some of the pillars I've seen are outrageously aggressive. I'll bet that sounds great too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## almatias

Babs said:


> You guys over there do some great pillar work. I've noticed from surfing the web some of the pillars I've seen are outrageously aggressive. I'll bet that sounds great too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im my case, it sounds perfectly wide soundstage and with a very good depth.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Couple shots in daylight. I'm digging how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




They look fantastic Babs! Great job - fantastic finish on them - I can't wait to hear them!!!!


----------



## chefhow

OUTSTANDING WORK Babs!!!


----------



## gregerst22

The pillars are sealed in the back with aprox .6 - .7 liters


----------



## Babs

Wow! Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregerst22

Thanks. It's hard to get good pics in the car because the interior is so dark but I think the pillars turned out pretty good. They blend in pretty well with the interior and aren't obstructing my view at all while still being aimed at the rearview mirror.


----------



## Telly_Tilt

omg, i finally have someone who REALLY knows what they're doing!

this guy says he uses lasers to properly get the right aim for the speakers and uses acrylic instead of wood to make the rings because he said that he's seen wood go bad overtime from all of the sun i guess.

he showed me his CNC machine and some type of laser cutting machine, he has a 3D printer and a lot of stuff i never heard of!

he took one of my tweeters and one of my mid range speakers and said he'd give them back in the morning. he said he's going to take a bunch of measurements and input the data into several computer programs.

he showed my a ton of his work and all i can say is WOW!

he said he will have them ready in a matter of days.

this guys is REALLY good at making things look like it came from the factory!

i can't wait! :snacks:


----------



## danno14

Telly_Tilt said:


> omg, i finally have someone who REALLY knows what they're doing!
> 
> this guy says he uses lasers to properly get the right aim for the speakers and uses acrylic instead of wood to make the rings because he said that he's seen wood go bad overtime from all of the sun i guess.
> 
> he showed me his CNC machine and some type of laser cutting machine, he has a 3D printer and a lot of stuff i never heard of!
> 
> he took one of my tweeters and one of my mid range speakers and said he'd give them back in the morning. he said he's going to take a bunch of measurements and input the data into several computer programs.
> 
> he showed my a ton of his work and all i can say is WOW!
> 
> he said he will have them ready in a matter of days.
> 
> this guys is REALLY good at making things look like it came from the factory!
> 
> i can't wait! :snacks:


Pictures, or it didn't happen!


Looking forward to what he does for ya


----------



## Telly_Tilt

danno14 said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to what he does for ya



I can't wait!!! 


wait...

...i hope i'm not overestimating this guy.  :surprised:


----------



## captainobvious

Who is he? Where is he located? Texas? Was thinking Chris Pate by your description.


----------



## pocket5s

Definitely sounds like Pate. The CNC laser, use of acrylic, etc. but could be wrong. 

However, saying he uses lasers to aim the speakers isn't entirely correct. Laser by themselves just make the aiming symmetrical and nothing else. As Chris stated on facebook (today I believe), he first tests the speaker location by ear, which everyone should do, then uses a laser to make both sides symmetrical.


----------



## Souths1der

I recently picked up some tweeters that came with mounting pods that I could velcro to my dash when I went 3-way. They're OK, but I'd really like go back to my Vifa's, and get some pillar's done, they sounded so much better. I do not have fabrication skills though. I'm also not a fan of the only shop around me. Went there to get a quote on something a few months ago, I decided I'd keep things as-is at that time and left feeling uneasy.


----------



## bradknob

Jut about wrapped these up. Pressed grills last night. Will add pics when I get them installed


----------



## sq2k1

Interesting approach to the fabrication Bradknob....I like them. Good job.


----------



## bradknob

sq2k1 said:


> Interesting approach to the fabrication Bradknob....I like them. Good job.




Thanks.... those are the L4 flangless, so that insert is actually holding the speakers in place


----------



## sq2k1

Ah ok... was not aware they made them flangeless....hmmmmmm going to check this out actually....


----------



## beak81champ

Those turned out gorgeous, man!


----------



## beef316

beef316 said:


> My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


These are available if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14

beef316 said:


> These are available if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice! Vehicle Year and model ?


----------



## mikegt94

C3CX 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## beef316

danno14 said:


> Nice! Vehicle Year and model ?


Mk5 jetta or golf/gti

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1998993C2S

Okay I give up. The speaker component is ? 

I have a MY06 VW Jetta MkV series,, and if the tea leaves are read properly, these custom fabricated A-Pillars fit this model VW. 

What is the asking price for the pair? Cheers, M/S Atlanta, GA



beef316 said:


> My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam

1998993C2S said:


> Okay I give up. The speaker component is ?


I'mna guess, Illusion Audio Carbon C3CX. 

If that is actually what they are, they are awesome coaxs btw...


----------



## lashlee

I posted these in the build update but here's some highlights: 
2014 Accord Hybrid EX-L
Hertz Mille ML280, ML700


----------



## beef316

1998993C2S said:


> Okay I give up. The speaker component is ?
> 
> I have a MY06 VW Jetta MkV series,, and if the tea leaves are read properly, these custom fabricated A-Pillars fit this model VW.
> 
> What is the asking price for the pair? Cheers, M/S Atlanta, GA


They have housed audible physics ram2a reverb acoustic f2be. Most 2" wb drivers will work. 

They are custom made by Russ at Octave and fit an mkv vw jetta, golf or gti. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orenade

Hi guys, this is Shawn from Malaysia. I got my car done up in a local Audio shop here, below is some pics for the custom A pillar to share. Thanks.


----------



## justgotone

Just got these done last week.

Scanspeak Limited Edition D2604/8320-02 
1" Textile Dome Tweeter


----------



## Babs

Orenade said:


> Hi guys, this is Shawn from Malaysia. I got my car done up in a local Audio shop here, below is some pics for the custom A pillar to share. Thanks.


Those look great.. I notice as I've surfed a lot of Asian car audio, there's definitely a trend over there for 1. nice pillar work and 2. vertical speaker placement whenever possible.. It's amazing to see cars where I might shy away from the possibility of straight vertical mids and tweets, then find a vertical placement build in that same car from one of the Asian fabricators.


----------



## Orenade

Babs said:


> Those look great.. I notice as I've surfed a lot of Asian car audio, there's definitely a trend over there for 1. nice pillar work and 2. vertical speaker placement whenever possible.. It's amazing to see cars where I might shy away from the possibility of straight vertical mids and tweets, then find a vertical placement build in that same car from one of the Asian fabricators.


Thanks for viewing and the comments.
If you're interested to see more similiar setup, please pm me.  
This shop really have nice workmanship.
















Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

2013 Subaru BRZ, Audison Thesis Violino 1.5ii


----------



## bradknob

Just wrapped these up for a 4" morel in a Durango


----------



## ErinH

I haven't posted my latest build pics up in this thread, but some of you probably saw them in my build log. If so, feel free to ignore.


These are my finished pillars. The pillars are wrapped in black mellotone grill cloth. They hide the mid/tweeter which is set in to the window/pocket area. When I want to work on the speakers I just remove the pillar to access the speakers. 

Speakers are the same as I posted a while back: Tweeters are Dayton ND16 and mids are AudioFrog GB25 in sealed enclosure. 

Window area was treated with various density/thickness foam to keep the sound from reflecting off the hard surfaces around it which would create more comb filtering.

The whole idea here was to hide the speakers. Out of sight out of mind. For years I've been staring at the speakers on my dash and it messed with my ability to just 'listen'. However, I also added a white, wide-angle LED to each window connected to an on/off switch. This way I can 'show off' the pillar speakers if someone wants to see them. 


I don't have many of the 'build' aspect because I was just in a hurry to get it all finished. But here's what I do have...


----------



## 20to20

2017 golf r


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

The Frog hardware is off the chain good isn't it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I haven't posted my latest build pics up in this thread, but some of you probably saw them in my build log. If so, feel free to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my finished pillars. The pillars are wrapped in black mellotone grill cloth. They hide the mid/tweeter which is set in to the window/pocket area. When I want to work on the speakers I just remove the pillar to access the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers are the same as I posted a while back: Tweeters are Dayton ND16 and mids are AudioFrog GB25 in sealed enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> Window area was treated with various density/thickness foam to keep the sound from reflecting off the hard surfaces around it which would create more comb filtering.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea here was to hide the speakers. Out of sight out of mind. For years I've been staring at the speakers on my dash and it messed with my ability to just 'listen'. However, I also added a white, wide-angle LED to each window connected to an on/off switch. This way I can 'show off' the pillar speakers if someone wants to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have many of the 'build' aspect because I was just in a hurry to get it all finished. But here's what I do have...



The F-117 of pillar builds. Love it. Totally stealth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 20to20

Babs said:


> The Frog hardware is off the chain good isn't it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




O yeah man.. the potential is unreal with those things .. they need very little to sound great in almost any atmosphere .. great speakers at a great price too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telly_Tilt

Orenade said:


> Thanks for viewing and the comments.
> If you're interested to see more similiar setup, please pm me.
> This shop really have nice workmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


man, that's a good job!

Floor, sides and ceiling!

That's what I'm going to do when I get my brand new truck in about 2021!


----------



## bradknob

V3.0 for my jeep. I think these will stick around for a bit.


----------



## nineball76

Brad what could you do with a decent inexpensive CNC? 

http://www.maslowcnc.com/

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob

nineball76 said:


> Brad what could you do with a decent inexpensive CNC?
> 
> http://www.maslowcnc.com/
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk




Dude, wow. Interesting design. I haven't really needed anything larger than my 31" cut area but for $500 would be worth giving it a shot. Ima keep an eye on that


----------



## thehatedguy

Go look at post 16 on this thread...those are stealth too...



Babs said:


> The F-117 of pillar builds. Love it. Totally stealth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rton20s

thehatedguy said:


> Go look at post 16 on this thread...those are stealth too...












Ha! That looks like a "before" picture.


----------



## justgotone

I have airbags in my pillars, we didn't remove anything just made sure to mount the tweets (in my case) behind (to the back side) of where the airbag is. That's where space allowed due to the large profile of the tweeters


----------



## thehatedguy

Told you mine were stealth too

I actually pulled the factory fabric off of the pillars, cut the pillar covers, put some metal mesh in the opening, blended it back in, and then pulled the factory fabric back over it all.

You can see the edge of the grill just a tiny bit in that picture.


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> Told you mine were stealth too
> 
> 
> 
> I actually pulled the factory fabric off of the pillars, cut the pillar covers, put some metal mesh in the opening, blended it back in, and then pulled the factory fabric back over it all.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the edge of the grill just a tiny bit in that picture.



Nicely done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rob3980

My car goes in to start some custom pillars in the morning. Exited to see how they turn out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

forgot to add these here. Steves (Captainobvious) pillars i recently did housing some satori 5" mids


----------



## seafish

^^^now THAT'S what I'm talking about. LOL...

Did he send you the pillars to do with measurements, or did you also have the car ??


----------



## SkizeR

seafish said:


> ^^^now THAT'S what I'm talking about. LOL...
> 
> Did he send you the pillars to do with measurements, or did you also have the car ??


i had the car for those. no way in hell would have those been possible without the car. its actually a sealed enclosure thats molded to the car. check his build log to see how they were made


----------



## ndm

SkizeR said:


> i had the car for those. no way in hell would have those been possible without the car. its actually a sealed enclosure thats molded to the car. check his build log to see how they were made


What brand suede is that?


----------



## SkizeR

ndm said:


> What brand suede is that?


alcantara


----------



## ndm

SkizeR said:


> alcantara


Sweet. The elusive Alcantara. I have to find a supplier for that stuff.


----------



## SkizeR

ndm said:


> Sweet. The elusive Alcantara. I have to find a supplier for that stuff.


Theres one distributor for america and you gotta have a business license to get it. Luckily a friend who owns a shop for it for me while I'm getting situated setting up my business license

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

ndm said:


> Sweet. The elusive Alcantara. I have to find a supplier for that stuff.


You can also search for UltraSuede. It's the same thing without the fancy name.


----------



## Ziggyrama

SkizeR said:


> Theres one distributor for america and you gotta have a business license to get it. Luckily a friend who owns a shop for it for me while I'm getting situated setting up my business license
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Unless this changed very recently, that is not true. JPM sells it by the yard. No licenses required.

https://www.jpmsupplyco.com/collections

I bought some recently to wrap my pods.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Ziggyrama said:


> Unless this changed very recently, that is not true. JPM sells it by the yard. No licenses required.
> 
> https://www.jpmsupplyco.com/collections
> 
> I bought some recently to wrap my pods.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Hmmm, didnt know that. But its more expensive than dealer cost :/

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama

SkizeR said:


> Hmmm, didnt know that. But its more expensive than dealer cost :/
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


If you can get it cheaper, that's pretty awesome. In case you don't need a full yard, you can also buy by the foot which is lots of material to wrap a few pods or panels, for $40. Not bad.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Ziggyrama said:


> If you can get it cheaper, that's pretty awesome. In case you don't need a full yard, you can also buy by the foot which is lots of material to wrap a few pods or panels, for $40. Not bad.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's cool of them to offer that

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## justgotone

SkizeR said:


> forgot to add these here. Steves (Captainobvious) pillars i recently did housing some satori 5" mids


The pics won't load, can't see them. But I'll be visiting Steve Monday for tuning and will hopefully get to see them.


----------



## Ziggyrama

SkizeR said:


> Yeah that's cool of them to offer that
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


BTW, the pillars look awesome! Great job! 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## austriuz

good job


----------



## captainobvious

pocket5s said:


> You can also search for UltraSuede. It's the same thing without the fancy name.



Hmmm, is that true? I didn't think they were the same product. Alcantara has some stretching properties that most other suedes I've sampled just don't have. Also just a more durable and finer material than others I've sampled. Guess I'll have to make sure I get proper "ultrasuede" in a sample to check.


----------



## pocket5s

captainobvious said:


> Hmmm, is that true? I didn't think they were the same product. Alcantara has some stretching properties that most other suedes I've sampled just don't have. Also just a more durable and finer material than others I've sampled. Guess I'll have to make sure I get proper "ultrasuede" in a sample to check.


Alcantara is made in Italy and Ultrasuede in Japan but marketed in the US. They have different marketing, branding and all that, but were created by the same guy in the 70's.


----------



## Ziggyrama

pocket5s said:


> Alcantara is made in Italy and Ultrasuede in Japan but marketed in the US. They have different marketing, branding and all that, but were created by the same guy in the 70's.


Interesting and since it was the same guy, it implies they are different. It doesn't make sense to "invent" the same product twice.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

I have both alcantara and ultrasuede on hand (Steve, the ultrasuede was the black 8x8" sample). Theyre not the same.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama

SkizeR said:


> I have both alcantara and ultrasuede on hand (Steve, the ultrasuede was the black 8x8" sample). Theyre not the same.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Cool. Based on your experience, how are they different? I have lots of runtime with Alcantara, I never used ultra suede.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Ziggyrama said:


> Cool. Based on your experience, how are they different? I have lots of runtime with Alcantara, I never used ultra suede.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Have only used alcantara but I have a large sample of ultrasuede. They just look different and feel different. Alcantara seems to have more stretch too. Not sure of the durability of ultrasuede though.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

i could use some stretchy suede in grey...about 2yds if anyone wants to help a brotha out


----------



## SkizeR

Mic10is said:


> i could use some stretchy suede in grey...about 2yds if anyone wants to help a brotha out


go alcantara, its worth it. im sure you have a friend whos a dealer that can get it cheaper than the website posted above.


----------



## Mic10is

SkizeR said:


> go alcantara, its worth it. im sure you have a friend whos a dealer that can get it cheaper than the website posted above.


Hey there friend


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah Mic, the Alcantara is certainly a bit pricey but much easier to work with because of how much stretch it allows 2 way. Its also a very high quality, durable product.
If you dont have a lot of curve that will cause you trouble, i have some different gray suede for you bud. Let me know.


----------



## SkizeR

I actually got my samples of alcantara yesterday. There's a few grays to choose from.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

SkizeR said:


> I actually got my samples of alcantara yesterday. There's a few grays to choose from.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I could use a dark gray, like graphite gray
Thanks


----------



## captainobvious

Completed these recently. Sorry for the poor quality pics.


----------



## dgage

Thanks for taking time out from the commercials Captain Obvious to share your nice work.  What did you use for the top coating, is that SEM paint in a can? Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious

dgage said:


> Thanks for taking time out from the commercials Captain Obvious to share your nice work.  What did you use for the top coating, is that SEM paint in a can? Thanks.


After body work, I did SEM high build primer, SEM Texture coat, then knocked down high spots to even out the texture consistency, then top coated with several coats of SEM Trim Black.



Thanks


----------



## AccordUno

You already cut into the dash? Wow.. Nice..


----------



## captainobvious

AccordUno said:


> You already cut into the dash? Wow.. Nice..



Yeah this is on the donation build. It's an older Nissan 240sx.

Thanks


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Was fortunate enough to have my build featured on the audiofrog facebook page, the most challenging part were the midbass enclosures though. Link to the build below...

Build thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/293521-heisenberg-sq-build.html


----------



## seafish

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> Was fortunate enough to have my build featured on the audiofrog facebook page, the most challenging part were the midbass enclosures though. Link to the build below...


Looking GOOD!!! Did you do the stitching yourself??


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

seafish said:


> Looking GOOD!!! Did you do the stitching yourself??


Thanks bro, it was actually done by a local car upholstery guy. He did a fine job on the finish as these pillars were a bit tricky due to their odd shape. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jani X

GZUF60SQ in a 3dl wool-filled enclosure leaking to the backside from a 1" hole  

Works.


----------



## rob3980

No grills In yet but just putting them in as I type this

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980

No grills In yet but just putting them in as I type this

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980

No grills In yet but just putting them in as I type this

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1998993C2S

*Rob3980 - *

The mid-range A-pillars look great, a-whole-lotta work for certain. 
What make/model vehicle? Possibly a pickup?

Cheers, M/S


----------



## rob3980

1998993C2S said:


> *Rob3980 - *
> 
> 
> 
> The mid-range A-pillars look great, a-whole-lotta work for certain.
> 
> What make/model vehicle? Possibly a pickup?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, M/S




2015 Ford F 150 Lariat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaglife81

rob3980 said:


> No grills In yet but just putting them in as I type this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look amazing. They have an upscale oem look to them. Like they came in a 20K optioned Mercedes. The right shape and material is key, alot of people I think just go with function ignoring form. Yours has that rare function and form.


----------



## SkizeR

Some pillars i just finishedYMA member MB2008LTZ in his Chevy Cruze with Pioneer Stage 4 midranges



(side note, time for a new polarizing filter. its making some weird sploches on the glass and fabric at certain filter angles :/ )


----------



## MB2008LTZ

SkizeR said:


> Some pillars i just finishedYMA member MB2008LTZ in his Chevy Cruze with Pioneer Stage 4 midranges
> 
> 
> 
> (side note, time for a new polarizing filter. its making some weird sploches on the glass and fabric at certain filter angles :/ )



Thank Nick, you did an amazing job! The ride home was quite an enjoyable sonic experience.


----------



## SkizeR

MB2008LTZ said:


> Thank Nick, you did an amazing job! The ride home was quite an enjoyable sonic experience.


Thanks Mike!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob

Just changed up the grills on mine finally.



























Will work on the tweeter pods next


----------



## DavidRam

bradknob said:


> Just changed up the grills on mine finally.
> 
> 
> Will work on the tweeter pods next


They turned out great bro! 

I need to grow some balls and try to do some A-pillar pods myself, too...


----------



## mrichard89

MB2008LTZ said:


> Thank Nick, you did an amazing job! The ride home was quite an enjoyable sonic experience.


Congrats! These look absolutely amazing. What's the rest of your setup consist of? Sorry if you've already posted a build log somewhere else. I'm just awestruck by these!


----------



## bradknob

DavidRam said:


> They turned out great bro!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to grow some balls and try to do some A-pillar pods myself, too...




I haven't known you to be one To shy away from tearing shut up. Get at it.


Made the tweeter grills last night.


----------



## Jlugo360

Illusion Audio C3cx's sail panel Pods


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2

not as clean looking and top notch as some of the ones posted here but i'm happy with what i did....


----------



## lashlee

Its hard to be unhappy with those results! Great job.


----------



## NDSUBuckeye

So I am planning on getting started with this project soon (my first A-Pillars). This is what I have to work with. Any problem with covering those windows? I will be putting in an Audison Voce 3.0 Mid and 1.1 Voce Tweet.


----------



## Garcbomber

That is quite the dash/pillar design, what vehicle? Over-engineered much?


----------



## NDSUBuckeye

Toyota Venza. I like that I have some room but wasn't sure if I should cover the window or try and build the back pillar out a bit and install them there. It has airbags but I haven't taken the pillar off yet to see where exactly that runs (if it runs under there at all). Should be a fun first pillar project.


Garcbomber said:


> That is quite the dash/pillar design, what vehicle? Over-engineered much?


----------



## knifedag007

NDSUBuckeye said:


> So I am planning on getting started with this project soon (my first A-Pillars). This is what I have to work with. Any problem with covering those windows? I will be putting in an Audison Voce 3.0 Mid and 1.1 Voce Tweet.


Just Tint out those little windows to where you cant see the back side of what you build. That will give you so much more room to work with.


----------



## DPGstereo

2013 Ram 3500 project:


----------



## DPGstereo




----------



## seafish

DPGstereo said:


> 2013 Ram 3500 project:
> 
> View attachment 188282


Looks great.... are those the KAXBLT tweets??


----------



## DPGstereo

[/ATTACH]


----------



## DPGstereo

Focal No 7


----------



## DPGstereo

Jlugo360 said:


> Illusion Audio C3cx's sail panel Pods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very intrigued by the Illusion C3cx. How do they sound?






-


----------



## DPGstereo

Babs said:


> The F-117 of pillar builds. Love it. Totally stealth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Digg'in those McIntosh meters.....





-


----------



## Jlugo360

DPGstereo said:


> Very intrigued by the Illusion C3cx. How do they sound?-


They sound awesome, i love them! Before these i ran a 2-way passive setup, Morel Tempo Ultra's with an upgraded tweeter to a Virtus series tweet but after going with these i don't see me going in another direction anytime soon




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo

Jlugo360 said:


> They sound awesome, i love them! Before these i ran a 2-way passive setup, Morel Tempo Ultra's with an upgraded tweeter to a Virtus series tweet but after going with these i don't see me going in another direction anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I understand the "point source" speaker to perform best in an on-access setup?
I like the idea. Seems you need the right dash configuration to be visually appealing. 






-


----------



## Jlugo360

DPGstereo said:


> I understand the "point source" speaker to perform best in an on-access setup?



In my case they're on axis so i couldn't tell you since i personally haven't listened to them on off axis setups..


DPGstereo said:


> you need the right dash configuration to be visually appealing. -


If they look this good on sail panels that usually take a little 1" tweeter i honestly can't imagine them in any other setup where they wouldn't look any good, with other options like A-pillars they should make for some "pretty installs" (for those who like them pillars) i personally don't like them as they stand out a little too much for my taste, if i had factory dash openings I would've just thrown them in there like some others have as i like everything looking as stock as possible. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo

Jlugo360 said:


> In my case they're on axis so i couldn't tell you since i personally haven't listened to them on off axis setups but i heard of other people using them in vehicles with the factory speaker "dash openings" with great results. My installer told me that when he has installed them in the dash the tweeter seemed a bit "too much" since the sound it's bouncing of the windshield so he just attenuates the tweet and thats it.
> 
> If they look this good on sail panels that usually take a little 1" tweeter i honestly can't imagine them in any other setup where they wouldn't look any good, with other options like A-pillars they should make for some "pretty installs" (for those who like them pillars) i personally don't like them as they stand out a little too much for my taste, if i had factory dash openings I would've just thrown them in there like some others have as i like everything looking as stock as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've seen the installed, without covers. Something about them, I like the look of the speaker. Only heard great things about them.
Do you think they would play loud enough for a SPL setup?

Asking because, planning on a system for my Daughter in a F150. She'll want at least two 12" subs. Thinking about Illusion C8"s in front doors?



.

.


----------



## Jlugo360

They can definitely get loud enough, i'm not too sure about the SPL side as that's not what i do but i'm guessing as long as you're feeding them clean power it should be fine. 

I got mines matched to C6's since the C8's wouldn't fit without modifying my door panels (which i don't like) but if you can fit C8's that's perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focused4door

NDSUBuckeye said:


> So I am planning on getting started with this project soon (my first A-Pillars). This is what I have to work with. Any problem with covering those windows? I will be putting in an Audison Voce 3.0 Mid and 1.1 Voce Tweet.



We just got a van that has windows like that, I am tall enough that I am looking down through them so don't really see anything useful out of them. I think I am going to limo tint and put a recessed pod in there.

I could see in a vehicle where you sit lower they might be useful to see out of in really tight parking spaces, but even then you could probably move forward or back and see out the side windows or windshield to compensate.


----------



## NDSUBuckeye

I have been looking out of them as I drive to see if I even use them and it seems as though they are worthless to me. However, I pulled the dash grills to see what was in there and how much room I had there and I was pretty shocked at how much room was under the 2.5 inch speaker that was in there. I started wondering if I should build a pod that peaks up out of where the grills are and angles the plane of the speaker towards me or is at very least perpendicular to the windshield to avoid direct reflections. 



Focused4door said:


> We just got a van that has windows like that, I am tall enough that I am looking down through them so don't really see anything useful out of them. I think I am going to limo tint and put a recessed pod in there.
> 
> I could see in a vehicle where you sit lower they might be useful to see out of in really tight parking spaces, but even then you could probably move forward or back and see out the side windows or windshield to compensate.


----------



## rob3980

Finally got around to snapping quick pics of the pillars with the grills on.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL

rob3980 said:


> Finally got around to snapping quick pics of the pillars with the grills on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome work!


----------



## nadams5755

i like my c3cx in sails. i felt the enclosure needed to be a bit bigger or vented (so i vented down into the doors)


----------



## Jlugo360

nadams5755 said:


> i like my c3cx in sails. i felt the enclosure needed to be a bit bigger or vented (so i vented down into the doors)




Sweet! Did you built them pods yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755

Jlugo360 said:


> Sweet! Did you built them pods yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, *jtaudioacc* did them.


----------



## SHAGGS

nadams5755 said:


> no, *jtaudioacc* did them.


Those are ****ing TITS, man!
No suprise, who did them.
He does some _*really*_ nice work!


----------



## a5150g

Rainbow Profi in matching car's trim.


----------



## alex1002

my Hyundai accents?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfreak

Not exactly a pillar install but they're close. Dash and sails. Install by MusicarNW


----------



## LBaudio

Half way done - 





































Pics of finished and installed pillars soon, they will be two tone painted - Silver metalic/black


----------



## mliebs

LBaudio said:


> Half way done -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of finished and installed pillars soon, they will be two tone painted - Silver metalic/black


Those are beautiful. Wish I had the time/patience/ability to build something of that level.


----------



## LBaudio

mliebs, thank you,....heres some pics of taped off pillars - ready for second colour - Black,...they will be two tone painted


----------



## masnow

What tactic or methods are used to adhere the velour (or other fabric) around the edges of the a pillar?


----------



## bradknob

masnow said:


> What tactic or methods are used to adhere the velour (or other fabric) around the edges of the a pillar?




If you use a good glue, like
Landau top and trim adhesive, you can run a line of It along the backside of the pillar and just stretch the fabric around and stick it to the back. It won’t go anywhere


----------



## Jcmamma

I didnt do the work but i thought it was done very well.


----------



## SkizeR

some i recently finished in a VW Golf R


----------



## Mike-G

Those are sexy.


----------



## Timelessr1

Very nice Nick! Are those the gb25's?


----------



## SkizeR

Timelessr1 said:


> Very nice Nick! Are those the gb25's?


Thanks John, and yes they are

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14

^^ 
Wow!
Nick, you keep elevating your game!


----------



## LBaudio

Nice upholstery work, I like that you manage to upholster them without stitching. IMHO stitches ruin all work that was put into project,....
Keep up good work


----------



## almatias

Bewith C-50


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Finished mine a couple weeks ago. Stevens component 2-way set. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

WhereAmEye? said:


> Finished mine a couple weeks ago. Stevens component 2-way set.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great looking pillars! Great components!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback

2016 VW Polo with Rockford T2 components. A simple A Pillar that's not overdone as was the clients request


----------



## cycleguy

I have been looking at these A pillar builds which I must say there is some nice jobs been posted . Am I right in thinking it is better to mount your mid and tweeters on axis to the driving position in the vehicle? As I’m about to change things up in my work van with the below pairing along with the SB Acoustic 6.5 mid bass drivers in the front doors.


----------



## pocket5s

not necessarily. testing, testing, testing will determine that. some point them wherever and then just tune what they have. some do silly things like use laser points and pick some arbitrary point on the headliner and think that is awesome. no... all a laser does is make sure each side is symmetrical.

a pillar install will have to deal with reflections off the dash, windshield and sideglass. how much is based on where on the pillar they are and the angle of the windshield and so on.


----------



## EFMax

I am so loving the creativity on show here, some really good stuff that I have been liking along the way with a little "page thanks" on the ones I have seen so far..

My little efforts on my current car..


----------



## Smash

pocket5s said:


> not necessarily. testing, testing, testing will determine that. some point them wherever and then just tune what they have. some do silly things like use laser points and pick some arbitrary point on the headliner and think that is awesome. no... all a laser does is make sure each side is symmetrical.
> 
> a pillar install will have to deal with reflections off the dash, windshield and sideglass. how much is based on where on the pillar they are and the angle of the windshield and so on.


What are you using to test and determine what's best?


----------



## pocket5s

Smash said:


> What are you using to test and determine what's best?


ears 

seriously, not really something you can measure with a tool. You are listening for the image smearing, or placements are wrong, things like that. a common example of a midrange issue would be the left center (or right center) is not equal distant from the left to the center, it is closer to the left (collapsed). so instead of the images being like:

L______LC______C______RC______R

they are:

L__LC__________C__________RC__R

That is more common with sail midranges, but some pillar set ups can do that too. 

smearing would be lack of focus, something like:

L___LC......LC___C___RC......RC___R

or maybe 

L__LC...LC____C....C____RC...RC__R

where the "..." represents a big, unfocused part of the stage.

edit: they took out my spacing, so had to put in underscores


----------



## nadams5755

latest stuff in my car by *jtaudioacc*


----------



## brett

i've struggled with this in the past with pillar mids as well. i've never had sail mids, though. i know andy suggests positioning mids in the doors, jut below the sails. you think that would help alleviate this? or, is there really no good way around this?




pocket5s said:


> ears
> 
> seriously, not really something you can measure with a tool. You are listening for the image smearing, or placements are wrong, things like that. a common example of a midrange issue would be the left center (or right center) is not equal distant from the left to the center, it is closer to the left (collapsed). so instead of the images being like:
> 
> L______LC______C______RC______R
> 
> they are:
> 
> L__LC__________C__________RC__R
> 
> That is more common with sail midranges, but some pillar set ups can do that too.
> 
> smearing would be lack of focus, something like:
> 
> L___LC......LC___C___RC......RC___R
> 
> or maybe
> 
> L__LC...LC____C....C____RC...RC__R
> 
> where the "..." represents a big, unfocused part of the stage.
> 
> edit: they took out my spacing, so had to put in underscores


----------



## almatias

nadams5755 said:


> latest stuff in my car by *jtaudioacc*



amazing!!!


----------



## Jscoyne2

Not exactly A-pillars and you've all seen it but whatevs.























Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38

Ooo fluffy


----------



## Jscoyne2

bnae38 said:


> Ooo fluffy


People pet my doors when we drive. Its.. hilarious

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38

Jscoyne2 said:


> People pet my doors when we drive. Its.. hilarious
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


LOL was just going to ask if they purr when you pet them


----------



## Jscoyne2

bnae38 said:


> LOL was just going to ask if they purr when you pet them


Heh









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755

brett said:


> i've struggled with this in the past with pillar mids as well. i've never had sail mids, though. i know andy suggests positioning mids in the doors, jut below the sails. you think that would help alleviate this? or, is there really no good way around this?


Getting the response curve of left and right looking very similar/close makes it easier to get staging correct.

I find the LC/RC can be tough when levels and/or TA are incorrect.

I set the TA on the right side with the tracerite tool and set the left by ear. The left side gets set by doing center placement, I set the center with TA and left levels. I use “out of phase” vocal tracks to ensure the left and right levels are good as well. (Sometimes you push the center over but the left levels are too low, usually a sign something else is wrong with the tune)

From there, LC/RC is usually pretty good, but that’s what centering tones are for. 

I don’t know what andy’s additional justifications are for putting the mid in the top of the door like bmw or Mercedes. People tend to put them on top in the pillars/sails to raise up the stage height.


----------



## pocket5s

nadams5755 said:


> Getting the response curve of left and right looking very similar/close makes it easier to get staging correct.
> 
> I find the LC/RC can be tough when levels and/or TA are incorrect.
> 
> I set the TA on the right side with the tracerite tool and set the left by ear. The left side gets set by doing center placement, I set the center with TA and left levels. I use “out of phase” vocal tracks to ensure the left and right levels are good as well. (Sometimes you push the center over but the left levels are too low, usually a sign something else is wrong with the tune)


The problem with this is, from what you describe, are missing the phase alignment from left mid to left tweeter (which comes from the difference in distance from mid to ear and tweeter to ear). Granted, the tool doesn't entirely get this correct either, mostly due to slight differences in how you measure more than the tools fault. For this reason personally, even though I built the tracerite tool based on Erin's spreadsheet, I don't use it and I do TA by ear. The tool is excellent for those that don't yet understand what they are hearing and want/need a simple solution to get you almost there.



nadams5755 said:


> From there, LC/RC is usually pretty good, but that’s what centering tones are for.


doing differential eq (left and right sides the same) can certainly help with LC and RC, but nothing on an rta and eq can fix when reflections from side glass collapse the stage. 



nadams5755 said:


> I don’t know what andy’s additional justifications are for putting the mid in the top of the door like bmw or Mercedes. People tend to put them on top in the pillars/sails to raise up the stage height.


I would suggest that people largely put them in the pillars and sails because everyone else puts them there, and they have no real acoustical reasons other than "it worked for so-and-so".

As for Andy's recommendations, well, he's really smart. He really is. The trouble I've seen is he leaves out important contextual items that can completely change an answer. I don't think i've ever seen him give a 'wrong' answer per se, but it is easy for the uninitiated to be mislead because they didn't have all the information or some prior knowledge of the subject. 

Regarding the top of the doors, I suspect it has to do with them being a large (relatively) flat surface, like a big baffle, and you have fewer of the reflection problems that you have with a sail or a-pillar setup. The problem of course if very few doors can accommodate a speaker up there. There is usually a door pull or buttons in the way, not much depth to put a speaker and the dash on modern vehicles is right there so you'll have that reflection to contend with as well. In the end, from a fab point of view, it is probably easier to just build pillars and pillars are far less expensive to replace than a full door panel should you need to do so.

Raising the stage height is a good answer, but usually incorrect, at least pertaining to a midrange. The human hearing doesn't perceive height as well as width when localizing, so many vehicles can get away with a lower mounted mid (door or kick panel) and not have a stage height problem. My car, a dodge charger, had kick panel mids with pillar tweeters (hidden, not a wart sticking out) and not a single person ever said I had a stage height issue, including a finals judge who said my staging and imaging was on point. Some vehicles will have that issue, but most won't, so it isn't a universal answer.


----------



## benny z

pocket5s said:


> wart


I giggled.


----------



## mattkim1337

Did these sail panel pods/tweeter housings in my garage/driveway. Was saving these up for a separate thread, but this thread will do. I'm redoing my install so these will be abandoned anyways. 

I did a 2 month "apprenticeship" at Musicar NW and attribute most of my success in this build from everything I learned there (through observation). This was only my second time ever using a router so it was quite the learning experience. Turned out ok though!

*Mini Build Log:*

*Sail Panel Midrange Pods:*

Routed acrylic mounting rings. Test fitted GB25. Aimed and glued ring to sail panel:









Body filled the living hell out it. Smoothed and painted black. Mounted GB25 into pod.









Mounted in car. 









*Tweeter Housings:*

Created this MDF template from scratch. Transferred to acrylic MANY times. Stacked.









Body filled imperfections. Added roundover. Painted black. GB10's mounted.









Final install in the car:


----------



## dhmcfadin

Mobile Toys built these for me recently. 

































https://imgur.com/a/oIY6Ut7


----------



## Timelessr1

dhmcfadin said:


> Mobile Toys built these for me recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/oIY6Ut7


Awesome!! Smart idea since you have the grab handles!!


----------



## DavidRam

dhmcfadin said:


> Mobile Toys built these for me recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/oIY6Ut7


Man, that looks amazing! And those Morel grills are the best looking on the market, imho...


----------



## dhmcfadin

DavidRam said:


> Man, that looks amazing! And those Morel grills are the best looking on market, imho...




I love those grills! Those aren’t the morel elate behind there either. I reached out to Casey Thorson at morel and he hooked me up!


----------



## Twisted_Oracle

Here is mine in my sierra. Not as nice as most of you guys have but i am happy with them....for now.
Dayton rs28f and rs125


----------



## kanadian-kaos

For those of you using coned midranges (not domed), are you creating an actual sealed enclosure behind them or using them IB? Semi sealed with gasketing and deadener? Full sealed with fiberglass? Or open backed into the a pillar?


----------



## mattkim1337

kanadian-kaos said:


> For those of you using coned midranges (not domed), are you creating an actual sealed enclosure behind them or using them IB? Semi sealed with gasketing and deadener? Full sealed with fiberglass? Or open backed into the a pillar?


I've had the best results with a sealed enclosure for my cone mid (Audiofrog GB25). Made a big difference in lower end extension (my electrical crossover is like 125 hz higher than my measured acoustic crossover), so the speaker isn't working as hard as it used to when it was open back in the sail panel.


----------



## EFMax

kanadian-kaos said:


> For those of you using coned midranges (not domed), are you creating an actual sealed enclosure behind them or using them IB? Semi sealed with gasketing and deadener? Fully sealed with fibreglass? Or open backed into the A-Pillar?


Mine are sealed. The shop that did mine have blended the front in very nice and flush to the A-Pillar, the back is using the space between the small front side window and the fiberglassed A-pillar but it forms a seal.. the results I am unable to compare on a before or after as they were just fitted from the new purchase of the mids but I am very impressed with the performance. I play mine now. from 125Hz - 5KHz.. with a -24dB slope on either side.. and because of their off axis angle, I get zero windscreen reflections.


----------



## pocket5s

EFMax said:


> and because of their off axis angle, I get zero windscreen reflections.


Wrong


----------



## pocket5s

kanadian-kaos said:


> For those of you using coned midranges (not domed), are you creating an actual sealed enclosure behind them or using them IB? Semi sealed with gasketing and deadener? Full sealed with fiberglass? Or open backed into the a pillar?


Most do not seal an a-pillar, for the simple reason it can be quite difficult to do, and some speakers like as much airspace as you can give them. Others, namely those that run the GB25's can use a really small sealed enclosure quite effectively, given they have the room to build it.


----------



## mattkim1337

EFMax said:


> Mine are sealed. The shop that did mine have blended the front in very nice and flush to the A-Pillar, the back is using the space between the small front side window and the fiberglassed A-pillar but it forms a seal.. the results I am unable to compare on a before or after as they were just fitted from the new purchase of the mids but I am very impressed with the performance. I play mine now. from 125Hz - 5KHz.. with a -24dB slope on either side.. and because of their off axis angle, I get zero windscreen reflections.


Your midranges propagate sound equally in all directions (omnidirectional until beaming frequency), so some of their sound is firing off the windscreen, no matter how it may be angled. The reflection is certainly happening, and can reveal itself as a peak or dip in your frequency response measurements, which can (usually) be fixed with eq.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

mattkim1337 said:


> Your midranges propagate sound equally in all directions (omnidirectional until beaming frequency), so some of their sound is firing off the windscreen, no matter how it may be angled. The reflection is certainly happening, and can reveal itself as a peak or dip in your frequency response measurements, which can (usually) be fixed with eq.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Very close. Frequency response anomalies from reflections can be eq’d but that doesn’t solve all reflection problems, and generally causes other problems along the way. 

Reflections can cause stage collapsing, image ghosting, smearing and other similar artifacts that’s can’t be addressed correctly with eq. 

And beaming isn’t like an on/off switch. In other words beaming alone doesn’t cause a reflection to not happen. Beaming causes a lowering of the amplitude off axis, the degree of which is dependent on the driver design. So even off axis the frequencies above the beaming point will still get reflected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EFMax

I accept what you are both saying. The system in my car has been set up using an Audio Control RTA machine and this has helped a lot - my choice of speaker has the tweeter in the centre and is very much a dual concentric design, with this in mind and with each speaker angled towards the opposite side's headrest, then the overall soundstage and the imaging is to my ears as near perfect as it can get so I am pleased with the final results.


----------



## SkizeR

Just finished these up the other day.. https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...lery/410915-infiniti-qx56-install-rescue.html


----------



## mrichard89

Those look amazing, Nick. What vehicle and what drivers are you using?


----------



## pocket5s

really nice integration. how is the tweeter secured?


----------



## dhmcfadin

Beautiful Nick!


----------



## SkizeR

mrichard89 said:


> Those look amazing, Nick. What vehicle and what drivers are you using?


Thanks. Hertz mille midranges and image dynamics tweeters supplied by the customer




pocket5s said:


> really nice integration. how is the tweeter secured?


Thanks Robert. If you look at the build log i go into some detail about it but i made the cutout for the tweeter the perfect size for the threaded housing of the tweeter. The tweeter is able to screw right into it and i used a few dabs of hot glue as backup. 




dhmcfadin said:


> Beautiful Nick!


Thanks Dominic


----------



## pocket5s

SkizeR said:


> Thanks Robert. If you look at the build log i go into some detail about it but i made the cutout for the tweeter the perfect size for the threaded housing of the tweeter. The tweeter is able to screw right into it and i used a few dabs of hot glue as backup.


Ah I see. It looked like a dayton tweeter, some of which have no real provisions for mounting. I'll look at the log for more details.


----------



## alex1002

You do some beautiful work. Really like how it looks like it came with the car from the factory.


SkizeR said:


> Just finished these up the other day.. https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...lery/410915-infiniti-qx56-install-rescue.html


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

pocket5s said:


> Ah I see. It looked like a dayton tweeter, some of which have no real provisions for mounting. I'll look at the log for more details.


nah, geoff hasnt posted enough **** from PE for me to consider them yet :laugh:


----------



## preston

Wow those look nice and very integrated.

Do you have any pictures of the pillars with the grilles off and the mids installed ? 

Do you have any comments on cross aiming the speakers vs mounting more on axis ? ("pointing at the rear view mirror"). Was this primarily an aesthetic decision to keep them buried in the pillar low key or do you prefer that mounting ?


----------



## SkizeR

preston said:


> Wow those look nice and very integrated.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the pillars with the grilles off and the mids installed ?
> 
> Do you have any comments on cross aiming the speakers vs mounting more on axis ? ("pointing at the rear view mirror"). Was this primarily an aesthetic decision to keep them buried in the pillar low key or do you prefer that mounting ?


I dont think i have any pics with the grill off. Must have slipped my mind. As far as off axis vs on axis, this person in particular wanted them mounted off axis and looking oem for the most part. It was an aesthetic decision. I think on axis is always better from a sound perspective, even if hardly discernible in some situations.


----------



## robtr8

In the end, it was a whole lot easier for me to buy new pillar covers and just drill some holes in the dash.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

That's not a bad idea at all! You can still paint them too. Hrmm. I'm getting ready to buy some GB15 tweeters to replace my 3 way but this makes me think twice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## preston

So ballsy to cut into your dash - especially when you're not able to get under there and confirm what's behind them. Unless you did, but must not have been easy making sure. 
Are you happy with the sound and staging ? 

They look good enough you can tell the buyer its stock when you sell the car !


----------



## robtr8

The XC90 has side panels on the dash plus I popped out the vents. Felt around up there to make sure I was missing anything vital.

They do look good, really like Andy’s stuff.

As to the sound, let me qualify this by saying, for the music that I play while driving, this thing sounds awesome. I play a lot of Michael McDonald, new blues and Rittz. Gotta have clean deep bass, punchy mid-bass and mids and tweets that can keep up.

https://youtu.be/i1kjJeDiG_w


----------



## slimxb8

Won't attach ugh


----------



## Stycker

This was my first attempt at a-pillars. It was a lot of work. It took two weekends to complete.


----------



## Stycker

closer shot


----------



## dhmcfadin

Stycker said:


> closer shot




Looks great! Now that you’ve done it once, imagine what rev 2 could look like!


----------



## tnaudio

Great job! How do they sound?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker

Thank you. I think rev. 2 would go much smoother and quicker. I tried to wrap them in vinyl but it was an epic failure. I thought about taking them to a local upholstery shop. I heard about flocking on this site then looked it up on youtube. Flocking is very easy but doesn't look as nice as some of he fabulous vinyl and leather wraps I've seen on here. As for the sound it is way better than the two way. Staging is high and centered and musically detailed. Here is a picture of what I used to have.


----------



## slimxb8




----------



## slimxb8




----------



## slimxb8

This was 1st go around. Stage was way to narrow, sterile... Lifeless. Took these out and went to horns, the from there to the nz3s


----------



## Souths1der

This thread really makes me jealous. Anybody of you serious builders have access to a Challenger to make me some????? :laugh:


----------



## vietjdmboi

All done by JT audio and acc!


----------



## captainobvious

Some pieces I am wrapping up for a GTO...


----------



## captainobvious




----------



## LBaudio

love the shapes of those pods


----------



## LBaudio

love the shapes of those pods


----------



## mattkim1337

Those are quite awesome. I want to make something like that one day... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## preston

dumb questions - 

Is that SEM textured paint ?
Will you then paint over that with a vehicle specific black paint or leave as is ? 
Is there grille cloth stretched over that mid grille ? I can't tell if thats the raw grille or not. 
Is that the stock hybrid audio grill or did you make it ? if its the Hybrid audio grille did you remove the "badge" or is it sill on there underneath the cloth ? 

Sorry for the dumb and trivial questions but I am literally at the same point as you in building some pods for L4's in my truck and I'm trying to decide how to finish them.


----------



## captainobvious

I used SEM texture, then evened out the texture finish a bit, then used several coats of SEM Trim Black color coat. 



There are 2 grill options for the client. One is a press fit grill and that one is a ring with grill cloth stretched over it. The other is a custom grill to fit on the L3SE midrange. It was made custom for the client and provided to me.








preston said:


> dumb questions -
> 
> Is that SEM textured paint ?
> Will you then paint over that with a vehicle specific black paint or leave as is ?
> Is there grille cloth stretched over that mid grille ? I can't tell if thats the raw grille or not.
> Is that the stock hybrid audio grill or did you make it ? if its the Hybrid audio grille did you remove the "badge" or is it sill on there underneath the cloth ?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb and trivial questions but I am literally at the same point as you in building some pods for L4's in my truck and I'm trying to decide how to finish them.


----------



## chasingSQ

looking good steve , im about to make some new pillars for the brz ,


----------



## Soulfield

captainobvious said:


> I used SEM texture, then evened out the texture finish a bit, then used several coats of SEM Trim Black color coat.
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 grill options for the client. One is a press fit grill and that one is a ring with grill cloth stretched over it. The other is a custom grill to fit on the L3SE midrange. It was made custom for the client and provided to me.


I used the SEM texture and several coats of SEM warm grey. Matched the Nissan Frontier trim color and texture pretty well. The key to the texture is the distance from can to trim as you spray. Their youtube videos were very helpful and I highly recommend them.


----------



## cycleguy

vietjdmboi said:


> All done by JT audio and acc!


Very nice as we have come to expect from JT. Can I ask you how do they sound and I know they are going to be very well setup. The reason for asking is I'm about to make my own pillar builds for a 3 inch mid and tweeter setup and I am not a fan of the pillar builds that have the drivers more on axis and have herd a few here mention they can be a little in you face sound wise. I much prefer the look JT has got there 

Thanks


----------



## nadams5755

in my experience, on-axis is a little easier to tune and the in-your-face sound is usually related to tuning.

however, they can be difficult to see around if they're large.


----------



## ToNasty

nadams5755 said:


> in my experience, on-axis is a little easier to tune and the in-your-face sound is usually related to tuning.
> 
> however, they can be difficult to see around if they're large.


This is what im worried about. I will probably be 20 degrees or so off axis with my tweeters maybe a little more as im trying not to use pods in this truck


----------



## rockinridgeline

More like show off your dash pods, but here are a few pics of my 2019 Jeep GC with pods by Steve Cook at Audio X


----------



## Kocil

I've taking inspirations from this particular thread.
Allow me to give something back.

A wooden A pilar, with AP RAM 1 tweeter and AP NZ3Albe Mid.


----------



## preston

Well that's something new ! I assume its an overlay, not an actual pillar carved out of hardwood. It looks like it though. Classy - it looks like it might need some matching trim somewhere else in the dash. What kind of car is it ?


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Wow!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosg_313

I recently did this for a buddy of my from work. Focal es 165k2 components


----------



## seafish

carlosg_313 said:


> I recently did this for a buddy of my from work. Focal es 165k2 components


I am sure that it is really nice but it is hard to tell.... is there any chance of getting a better pic??


----------



## Kocil

preston said:


> Well that's something new ! I assume its an overlay, not an actual pillar carved out of hardwood. It looks like it though. Classy - it looks like it might need some matching trim somewhere else in the dash. What kind of car is it ?


It is a Honda BR-V.


----------



## estanley1

Kocil said:


> I've taking inspirations from this particular thread.
> 
> Allow me to give something back.
> 
> 
> 
> A wooden A pilar, with AP RAM 1 tweeter and AP NZ3Albe Mid.


Now that is cool on many levels. Original as hell, beautiful, skilled craftsmanship, tasteful execution, and the list goes on. Exceedingly well done, Sir! Even in a thread chocked full of the fruits of astonishingly skillful labor, this community STILL has a trick or two up its collective sleeve to prove that even when truly beautiful work starts to become monotonous, there are still some stones out there yet to be turned. And if that's not inspiring you're a tough, tough sell.
A+ Man, thank for sharing, you "gave back" indeed! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

well, that is something different, dont want even think how much sanding was involved


----------



## nirschl

Here are a few pics from my new build(Toyota Landcruiser Prado). L3SE and L1ProR2’s. L6SE in the doors.


----------



## LBaudio

Nice work nirschl!,... heres mine - TEAM HYBRIDS SLO


----------



## nirschl

LBaudio said:


> Nice work nirschl!,... heres mine - TEAM HYBRIDS SLO


Likewise! Those look fantastic! ?


----------



## JCsAudio

Kocil said:


> I've taking inspirations from this particular thread.
> Allow me to give something back.
> 
> Dude, that is incredible!


----------



## jcesl2

Kocil said:


> I've taking inspirations from this particular thread.
> Allow me to give something back.
> 
> A wooden A pilar, with AP RAM 1 tweeter and AP NZ3Albe Mid.


Wow. That looks great. Did you add any wood accents to the doors or dash?

I kind of wish all the carbon fiber trim in my car was wood. More classy.


----------



## seafish

Kocil said:


> It is a Honda BR-V.


REALLY nice job on those wooden a pillars...

Care to share where you got the laminate material from??


----------



## Kocil

seafish said:


> REALLY nice job on those wooden a pillars...
> 
> Care to share where you got the laminate material from??


Thanks for the nice compliments from everyone.
It is actually the usual fiber glass, 
covered with "water transfer printing" technique.
You may find the tutorials on youtube.


----------



## seafish

Kocil said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments from everyone.
> It is actually the usual fiber glass,
> covered with "water transfer printing" technique.
> You may find the tutorials on youtube.


Thanks for the info...just an AWESOME job,,, I am a woodworker and looks like you actually carved it!!!


----------



## Kocil

seafish said:


> Thanks for the info...just an AWESOME job,,, I am a woodworker and looks like you actually carved it!!!


Ooops ... 
I should not reveal the secret, should I ? 

I guess you are itching to carve a real one now.


----------



## Jscoyne2

ErinH said:


> I haven't posted my latest build pics up in this thread, but some of you probably saw them in my build log. If so, feel free to ignore.
> 
> 
> These are my finished pillars. The pillars are wrapped in black mellotone grill cloth. They hide the mid/tweeter which is set in to the window/pocket area. When I want to work on the speakers I just remove the pillar to access the speakers.
> 
> Speakers are the same as I posted a while back: Tweeters are Dayton ND16 and mids are AudioFrog GB25 in sealed enclosure.
> 
> Window area was treated with various density/thickness foam to keep the sound from reflecting off the hard surfaces around it which would create more comb filtering.
> 
> The whole idea here was to hide the speakers. Out of sight out of mind. For years I've been staring at the speakers on my dash and it messed with my ability to just 'listen'. However, I also added a white, wide-angle LED to each window connected to an on/off switch. This way I can 'show off' the pillar speakers if someone wants to see them.
> 
> 
> I don't have many of the 'build' aspect because I was just in a hurry to get it all finished. But here's what I do have...


i REALLY like that your installs all try to look hidden. I see all these beautiful A-pillars and all i can think of is how much im gonna stare at that speaker until i hear an instrument from it. I will def be making my next install as hidden as possible on the pillars.


----------



## Jscoyne2

SkizeR said:


> forgot to add these here. Steves (Captainobvious) pillars i recently did housing some satori 5" mids


what did u think of those mids? i have the 6.5s and i LOVE them.


----------



## Jscoyne2

SkizeR said:


> Just finished these up the other day.. https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...lery/410915-infiniti-qx56-install-rescue.html


I really like this Skizer, Great work.


----------



## captainobvious

Jscoyne2 said:


> what did u think of those mids? i have the 6.5s and i LOVE them.





It's a world-class midrange for sure. I find them better than the Scan 12M by a small margin. Pretty crazy for what they cost too.


----------



## preston

captainobvious said:


> It's a world-class midrange for sure. I find them better than the Scan 12M by a small margin. Pretty crazy for what they cost too.


I just ordered a pair to try in place of some L4's in my Cadillac. Good enough for Captain Obvious and ErinH, good enough for me ! I have Scan 12M in my truck so could be interesting but the installs are probably too different to compare very well (kicks vs pillars). Been rocking these L4's for years so it should be interesting to listen to the difference.


----------



## dhmcfadin

captainobvious said:


> It's a world-class midrange for sure. I find them better than the Scan 12M by a small margin. Pretty crazy for what they cost too.




Dumb question but what mids are those?


----------



## Jscoyne2

dhmcfadin said:


> Dumb question but what mids are those?


Satori mr16p or the smaller version anyway

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## cycleguy

This is my first time doing A pillars happy with them so far This is a UK 2017 
transit Custom Van


----------



## cycleguy

couple more pictures


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I wish had the skills to pull off what you guys have. These look great!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Jscoyne2 said:


> what did u think of those mids? i have the 6.5s and i LOVE them.


I own them in black, they're excellent and a fantastic value.

After a bunch of listening I'd place them like this: 12mu > MR13P > 12m. The character of the 12mu's and the MR13P's is different. The MR13P's are _slightly _ smoother while the 12mu's do something special with vocals that I really like and they are slightly more transparent/detailed. Note that all three of those are world class.


----------



## Jscoyne2

dhmcfadin said:


> Dumb question but what mids are those?


https://www.audioxpress.com/article...mr13p-4-a-new-home-audio-5-25-midrange-driver

bunch of info on them.


----------



## dhmcfadin

Jscoyne2 said:


> https://www.audioxpress.com/article...mr13p-4-a-new-home-audio-5-25-midrange-driver
> 
> 
> 
> bunch of info on them.




Awesome, thank you!


----------



## LBaudio

cycleguy said:


> couple more pictures
> View attachment 238463
> 
> 
> View attachment 238465


very nice and clean - I like it


----------



## shizzon

Pillars for my 2017 Jeep Compass


----------



## cycleguy

shizzon said:


> Pillars for my 2017 Jeep Compass


Very nicely done what model midrange is that you have used ?


----------



## pw91686

cycleguy said:


> Very nicely done what model midrange is that you have used ?


those are the jl c7 midrange and tweeters


----------



## mumbles

shizzon said:


> Pillars for my 2017 Jeep Compass


As I said in your other post, those look fabulous!


----------



## shizzon

Some more build pics. I decided to put the tweeter a bit more on-axis after the initial wrap/layup.


----------



## mrichard89

pw91686 said:


> those are the jl c7 midrange and tweeters


Those look great. How are you liking the C7 speakers? What are you powering them with?

Matt


----------



## mumbles

shizzon said:


> Some more build pics. I decided to put the tweeter a bit more on-axis after the initial wrap/layup.


Holy crap! Did you build a second set or scrap the first ones and start over?


----------



## shizzon

mumbles said:


> Holy crap! Did you build a second set or scrap the first ones and start over?


Luckily I was able to add to the existing structure; I needed to modify them anyways to flush mount the tweeters so I figured that I would place them a bit more on-axis while I was doing it.


----------



## shizzon

mrichard89 said:


> Those look great. How are you liking the C7 speakers? What are you powering them with?
> 
> Matt


I purchased the JL C7's without listening or demoing and have yet to throw any power to them so I don't have any comments in regards to the sound.

I will be using JL's FiX-86/TwK-88 for OEM integration and DSP; I have 2 JL HD600/4's that I will have on the C7's (midbass-drivers will run off one of the 600/4's bridged) and one HD1200/1 that will be driving 2X 10W6v3's in a bass reflex enclosure (all of which will be hidden in the spare tire/cargo hold.


----------



## dhmcfadin

Out with the old, in with the new...

Old- Morel mids and tweets

























New-AF GB10/GB25
























Mobile Toys in College Station, Texas built both sets of pillars.


----------



## mumbles

dhmcfadin said:


> Out with the old, in with the new...
> 
> Old- Morel mids and tweets
> New-AF GB10/GB25


Both installs look great! Both speaker sets are on my shortlist... can you comment on how they compare?


----------



## dhmcfadin

mumbles said:


> Both installs look great! Both speaker sets are on my shortlist... can you comment on how they compare?


I haven't had a chance to tune with the AF's yet so I cant give a clear comparison but I will say that I swapped the morels because I wanted more output and impact 300hz-2000hz. What I wanted, I think, is a limitation of a domed mid. Even without eq, the AF's are a breath of fresh air. Totally different listening experience. And I enjoyed the Morels prior to this swap.


----------



## mattkim1337

dhmcfadin said:


> I haven't had a chance to tune with the AF's yet so I cant give a clear comparison but I will say that I swapped the morels because I wanted more output and impact 300hz-2000hz. What I wanted, I think, is a limitation of a domed mid. Even without eq, the AF's are a breath of fresh air. Totally different listening experience. And I enjoyed the Morels prior to this swap.


I was in the same situation. Went from 3 inch morel dome mids to GB25. Huge improvements in both output and accuracy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob

After a few pillar variations, I now have no speakers in them. Not going back to oem so....

What I started with..










And now.... tried to build them out to hide the size of the sail pods a little


----------



## benny z

That looks really nice!


----------



## JCsAudio

Those look nice bradknob, how did you make that profile?


----------



## SHAGGS

WOW!


----------



## bradknob

V8toilet said:


> Those look nice bradknob, how did you make that profile?






benny z said:


> That looks really nice!






SHAGGS said:


> WOW!




Thanks!

The profile of the pillar was made with 2 part expanding foam and fiberglass. Then a cnc and router were used to make the insert trim and aluminum


----------



## Azzie

Center is right at the middle of dash. Both speakers blend nicely into the stage. Some people thought those aren't producing any sound


----------



## SinisterDodge

Anybody have any pictures or ideas for a pillars in a Dodge Durango or Jeep Grand Cherokee?


----------



## bradknob

SinisterDodge said:


> Anybody have any pictures or ideas for a pillars in a Dodge Durango or Jeep Grand Cherokee?




A few posts up is my grand Cherokee, and here’s a few other iterations in my jeep and one from a Durango


----------



## SinisterDodge

bradknob said:


> A few posts up is my grand Cherokee, and here’s a few other iterations in my jeep and one from a Durango




BRAD! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for thank you brotha your awesome  I’m pretty sure that old saying fits in right here lol “love at first sight”  these are the ones! Now I need someone who can build them for me!

















Any idea as to who built these?


----------



## bradknob

SinisterDodge said:


> BRAD! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for thank you brotha your awesome  I’m pretty sure that old saying fits in right here lol “love at first sight”  these are the ones! Now I need someone who can build them for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea as to who built these?




Ayyyyyy, glad I could help. I built all of the ones posted above. If your not in a huge rush, I can build you a set. I’m booked up for at least 4 weeks at the moment. If you want, Shoot me a message and we can discuss some details


----------



## DPGstereo

bradknob said:


> Ayyyyyy, glad I could help. I built all of the ones posted above. If your not in a huge rush, I can build you a set. I’m booked up for at least 4 weeks at the moment. If you want, Shoot me a message and we can discuss some details



______________________________________________________________


What do you build for a 2018 Ford F250...to accommodate an Illusion C3X?


----------



## bradknob

DPGstereo said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you build for a 2018 Ford F250...to accommodate an Illusion C3X?




This is just work I do on the side, I do t have a template or mold or anything to duplicate these designs. But I’m sure I could do something similar for a 250. I’ll shoot u a pm shortly, to not clutter this thread


----------



## nadams5755

DPGstereo said:


> What do you build for a 2018 Ford F250...to accommodate an Illusion C3X?


mobile toys in tx does a lot of trucks with very similar setups and they're a big orca shop. they may be able to send you some pillars/sails for c3cx


----------



## carlosg_313

Posted this pic in the wrong thread. Lol next step is fab the sail panel to fit the tweeter.


----------



## Bluenote

That looks good Carlos! Can’t wait to hear them!


----------



## SinisterDodge

bradknob said:


> Ayyyyyy, glad I could help. I built all of the ones posted above. If your not in a huge rush, I can build you a set. I’m booked up for at least 4 weeks at the moment. If you want, Shoot me a message and we can discuss some details




My maaan! All of those pillars are dope you do amazing work bro. I’m very interested in getting these done from you PM inbound


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I'll be building some pillars shortly for my 2013 Subaru Legacy. Anyone seen any Legacy builds that I can gain inspiration from? Here are the drivers that I'll be using.

Audible Physics NZ3Albe and Illusion Audio Carbon Tweeters.


----------



## mumbles

FartinInTheTub said:


> I'll be building some pillars shortly for my 2013 Subaru Legacy. Anyone seen any Legacy builds that I can gain inspiration from? Here are the drivers that I'll be using.
> 
> Audible Physics NZ3Albe and Illusion Audio Carbon Tweeters.


I don't know about Legacy specific builds, but I remember Bing did a number of Subaru builds back in the day.

I really liked the AP's in my Mustang, but they won't fit in my Audi  Your AP and Illusion combo look like they were built by the same company... look forward to your build!


----------



## seafish

FartinInTheTub said:


> I'll be building some pillars shortly for my 2013 Subaru Legacy. Anyone seen any Legacy builds that I can gain inspiration from? Here are the drivers that I'll be using.
> 
> Audible Physics NZ3Albe and Illusion Audio Carbon Tweeters.


I used that exact same combo in my truck until I swapped to Esotar 430 meds with Piccolo Supremo tweets just to have much higher power handling ability.

While I realize that this is a pillar mounting thread, one of the NICE things about that Illusion tweeter is that it is so small it can get tucked into the VERY front corner of the windshield/dash/pillar. In fact, if the Subaru has a dash mount location that will fit the NZ3 mids, you can mount them there and then also tuck the C8 tweest into the corners and have them crossfire over the mids with the added benefit of keeping the mid and tweet VERY close together.

Of course that configuration necessitates testing or feedback to determine if the up firing mids will sound good in that location. Depending on the slope of the windshield and other parameters, it can sound REALLY good in some cars and trucks (the Dodge Ram cones to mind as a vehicle where dash up firing placement generally works extremely well).

While I cannot find a weblink right now, I have a PDF copy of research done by Harman that investigates and summarizes some of the problems and advantage of such a location, If you want. PM me with an email address and I'll email you a copy .

Just my .02


----------



## seafish

Found the research paper link from above.

Mind you, there is ALOT of car speaker placement info in the research article. The TLDR parts I am referring to about up firing into the windshield are near the end, pages 10, 11 and 12. 

That being said, the whole read is interesting stuff!!!

http://www.jjracoustics.com/128-AES_2010.pdf


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Wow... some great info! In my car I'm having some problems with my wideband placement in the dash. Those speakers look fantastic together and the NZ3ALBE is incredibly shallow and has a sloped magnet. This should make for a compact pillar build. How did the AP drivers work in a pillar? Can you give me some details on your pillars? How much better sonically did the esotars sound?




seafish said:


> FartinInTheTub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building some pillars shortly for my 2013 Subaru Legacy. Anyone seen any Legacy builds that I can gain inspiration from? Here are the drivers that I'll be using.
> 
> Audible Physics NZ3Albe and Illusion Audio Carbon Tweeters.
> 
> 
> 
> I used that exact same combo in my truck until I swapped to Esotar 430 meds with Piccolo Supremo tweets just to have much higher power handling ability.
> 
> While I realize that this is a pillar mounting thread, one of the NICE things about that Illusion tweeter is that it is so small it can get tucked into the VERY front corner of the windshield/dash/pillar. In fact, if the Subaru has a dash mount location that will fit the NZ3 mids, you can mount them there and then also tuck the C8 tweest into the corners and have them crossfire over the mids with the added benefit of keeping the mid and tweet VERY close together.
> 
> Of course that configuration necessitates testing or feedback to determine if the up firing mids will sound good in that location. Depending on the slope of the windshield and other parameters, it can sound REALLY good in some cars and trucks (the Dodge Ram cones to mind as a vehicle where dash up firing placement generally works extremely well).
> 
> While I cannot find a weblink right now, I have a PDF copy of research done by Harman that investigates and summarizes some of the problems and advantage of such a location, If you want. PM me with an email address and I'll email you a copy .
> 
> Just my .02
Click to expand...


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I used to drool over Bing's builds. Didn't remember seeing any Legacys like mine being upgraded. Oh well... I'll post mine for the next guy!

And yes! Ths mids and tweeters look great together. They are both Beryllium composites. I've only built one set of pillars in my life so this should be interesting! I appreciate ideas.





mumbles said:


> FartinInTheTub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building some pillars shortly for my 2013 Subaru Legacy. Anyone seen any Legacy builds that I can gain inspiration from? Here are the drivers that I'll be using.
> 
> Audible Physics NZ3Albe and Illusion Audio Carbon Tweeters.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Legacy specific builds, but I remember Bing did a number of Subaru builds back in the day.
> 
> I really liked the AP's in my Mustang, but they won't fit in my Audi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your AP and Illusion combo look like they were built by the same company... look forward to your build!
Click to expand...


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I'm interested in getting some pillars made for my legacy. Could someone in here point me in the right direction to a reasonable a fabricator?


----------



## rton20s

FartinInTheTub said:


> I'll be building some pillars shortly for my 2013 Subaru Legacy. Anyone seen any Legacy builds that I can gain inspiration from? Here are the drivers that I'll be using.
> 
> Audible Physics NZ3Albe and Illusion Audio Carbon Tweeters.


Those do look great together. Though, now you need to sell your "old" AlBes to get the better matching new NZ3s.


----------



## mzmtg

seafish said:


> Found the research paper link from above.
> 
> Mind you, there is ALOT of car speaker placement info in the research article. The TLDR parts I am referring to about up firing into the windshield are near the end, pages 10, 11 and 12.
> 
> That being said, the whole read is interesting stuff!!!
> 
> http://www.jjracoustics.com/128-AES_2010.pdf


More interesting stuff: 
Optimal Location and Orientation for Midrange and High Frequency Loudspeakers in the Instrument Panel of an Automotive Interior
Automotive Doors as Loudspeaker Enclosures
Automotive Audio Design (A Tutorial)
Subjective Evaluation of Reproduced Sound in Automotive Spaces


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Thats some good info! Thanks for posting.





mzmtg said:


> seafish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the research paper link from above.
> 
> Mind you, there is ALOT of car speaker placement info in the research article. The TLDR parts I am referring to about up firing into the windshield are near the end, pages 10, 11 and 12.
> 
> That being said, the whole read is interesting stuff!!!
> 
> http://www.jjracoustics.com/128-AES_2010.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> More interesting stuff:
> Optimal Location and Orientation for Midrange and High Frequency Loudspeakers in the Instrument Panel of an Automotive Interior
> Automotive Doors as Loudspeaker Enclosures
> Automotive Audio Design (A Tutorial)
> Subjective Evaluation of Reproduced Sound in Automotive Spaces
Click to expand...


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I've got the mdf rings ready to go. Getting excited about the pillar build. ?


----------



## Xravnos

Getting them ready for pillars.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CIAG73

New guy here. Here's my Morel Hybrid 602, Virtus 3-way, and CCWR 254. Also have a Ultimo Titanium 102 all being pushed by Morel amps in a 2017 F-150 SuperCab.


----------



## EFMax

Xravnos said:


> Getting them ready for pillars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


They look proper sexy...


----------



## EFMax

CIAG73 said:


> New guy here. Here's my Morel Hybrid 602, Virtus 3-way, and CCWR 254. Also have a Ultimo Titanium 102 all being pushed by Morel amps in a 2017 F-150 SuperCab.


How do you find the staging on this setup ?


----------



## CIAG73

EFMax said:


> CIAG73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New guy here. Here's my Morel Hybrid 602, Virtus 3-way, and CCWR 254. Also have a Ultimo Titanium 102 all being pushed by Morel amps in a 2017 F-150 SuperCab.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the staging on this setup ?
Click to expand...

Perfection!!! Absolutely amazing sound!!! I've had Infinity set up with 2 sets of Perfect 900s and KAPPA1000W pushed by 2 Kappa amps and Morel are by far superior. The CCWR 254 really fill in a gap I never knew was missing.


----------



## metanium

CIAG73 said:


> New guy here. Here's my Morel Hybrid 602, Virtus 3-way, and CCWR 254. Also have a Ultimo Titanium 102 all being pushed by Morel amps in a 2017 F-150 SuperCab.


Nice! What kind of processing for the center channel?


----------



## CIAG73

i wasn't thinking that it was going to make much of a difference so I just have them connected to the front outputs of a kenwood excelon DNX995S. I will be changing it soon. I was wondering if it would help to enclose them. i'm going to put some sound mat behind them today just outta curiosity.


----------



## JH1973

Going to be doing my first set of pillars soon.How important is it to seal off or does it matter with a 3" mid and tweeter?Seems like most people just cut a hole in the back for magnet space and wire exit?


----------



## toneloc2

JH1973 said:


> Going to be doing my first set of pillars soon.How important is it to seal off or does it matter with a 3" mid and tweeter?Seems like most people just cut a hole in the back for magnet space and wire exit?


might depend on what speakers your using... i sealed my recent ones.... you could just seal them then open the back out later.... good luck with your build.


----------



## LBaudio

I usualy leave them open at the back - less problems later with tuning. You dont need an enclosure for mid to control that 2-3 mm of excursion from 250-400 and up


----------



## nirschl

New flare for the L3SE’s.


----------



## LBaudio

nice shapes


----------



## seafish

LBaudio said:


> nice shapes


Thus spoken by the master of !!!!


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah, those came out very nice. Good job.


----------



## Nakamichifan

Two words..... Next Level!! ?


----------



## ToNasty

They're almost done 

The baffle is removable so I won't have to build new ones if I wanted to switch speakers































Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakamichifan

I like very much!! Thinking outside the box! I mean baffle!! ?


----------



## LBaudio

seafish said:


> Thus spoken by the master of !!!!


Thanks man!!!!

But there is a lot of guys with beautiful pillars and skills,.... passion and love for car audio and music reproduction led us all of us to make beautiful car audio pieces of install....I enjoy doing this!

I will soon start with new project for me personally - cant wait,....this time in Alfa Romeo GT....will start new build log


----------



## Tweaked

Hey everyone, fairly new here, and just found this thread. Been slowly reading through and checking out the installs. Figured I'd share mine. Components are the JBL 660GTI 60th Anniversary Competition set.


----------



## Lanson

Don't y'all ever get concerned that you're making a nasty blind spot, one that could later land you in hot water if an accident occurred? 



I mean, some cars have wicked frontal blind spots at the A-pillar as it is, and the angles chosen by the manufacturer are specifically to reduce blind spot issues while keeping structural integrity in a rollover situation. But some of these pillar pods just seem too much to look around/over in traffic.


Am I being dumb? My pillars are in the log here as well but I always tried to keep the lines of vision the same as stock.


Sorry to be a negative nancy, but it was on my mind.


----------



## SkizeR

Lanson said:


> Don't y'all ever get concerned that you're making a nasty blind spot, one that could later land you in hot water if an accident occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, some cars have wicked frontal blind spots at the A-pillar as it is, and the angles chosen by the manufacturer are specifically to reduce blind spot issues while keeping structural integrity in a rollover situation. But some of these pillar pods just seem too much to look around/over in traffic.
> 
> 
> Am I being dumb? My pillars are in the log here as well but I always tried to keep the lines of vision the same as stock.
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a negative nancy, but it was on my mind.


My largest pillars to date only took up an extra 2 inches from the pillar. Build em right and they will hardly take up any space

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson

SkizeR said:


> My largest pillars to date only took up an extra 2 inches from the pillar. Build em right and they will hardly take up any space
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Right, that's my take. I just don't ever want either myself or in an even worse scenario, a set of pillars I build for someone else to be the reason they get in a wreck.


Not to take away from the folks on here and their awesome work, I just wonder if we should be more mindful of this parameter.


----------



## SkizeR

Lanson said:


> Right, that's my take. I just don't ever want either myself or in an even worse scenario, a set of pillars I build for someone else to be the reason they get in a wreck.
> 
> 
> Not to take away from the folks on here and their awesome work, I just wonder if we should be more mindful of this parameter.


Also gotta remember that your just doing what they want. If you wont do it, someone else will. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty

Lanson said:


> Right, that's my take. I just don't ever want either myself or in an even worse scenario, a set of pillars I build for someone else to be the reason they get in a wreck.
> 
> 
> Not to take away from the folks on here and their awesome work, I just wonder if we should be more mindful of this parameter.


I see your point. Mine are big but big at the bottom. My direct line of sight is above them. So I'm fine

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

Mine pillars are quite big too, but from seating position they block only approx 4 cm (1,6") of windscreen (from black border on the windscreen), which is in accordance to EMMA Rulebook.


----------



## LBaudio

Mine pillars are quite big too, but from seating position they block only approx 4 cm (1,6") of windscreen (from black border on the windscreen), which is in accordance to EMMA Rulebook.


----------



## ToNasty

And done









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2

nice work man


----------



## ToNasty

toneloc2 said:


> nice work man


I wish I could say it was my work 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

practice makes perfect


----------



## Gas Is Expensive

CIAG73 said:


> New guy here. Here's my Morel Hybrid 602, Virtus 3-way, and CCWR 254. Also have a Ultimo Titanium 102 all being pushed by Morel amps in a 2017 F-150 SuperCab.


I can't help but be honest about this one. I really don't like what I'm seeing. It kind of makes me want to cry.


----------



## Lanson

Gas Is Expensive said:


> I can't help but be honest about this one. I really don't like what I'm seeing. It kind of makes me want to cry.



Yeah I think everyone that did see it decided to take a "if you can't think of something nice to say..." attitude about those pics, but I am in agreement.


CIAG73 you missed the point of the thread.


----------



## Gas Is Expensive

Lanson said:


> Gas Is Expensive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but be honest about this one. I really don't like what I'm seeing. It kind of makes me want to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think everyone that did see it decided to take a "if you can't think of something nice to say..." attitude about those pics, but I am in agreement.
> 
> 
> CIAG73 you missed the point of the thread.
Click to expand...

You're not too far off, actually. The thread's "point" is to demonstrate examples of A-pillars, not B-pillars. ?


----------



## CIAG73

Sorry, I only saw the mid-range and tweeters part of the post. But I am working on the A-pillars now to add 3.5's.


----------



## captainobvious

Big??


----------



## Lanson

Username checks out. :laugh:





captainobvious said:


> Big??


----------



## LBaudio

captainobvious said:


> Big??


nah,...just right


----------



## Kocil

ToNasty said:


> And done


The speaker pod and the mirror are perfectly matched.
What a nice design.


----------



## Kocil

FartinInTheTub said:


> I've got the mdf rings ready to go. Getting excited about the pillar build. ?


I have a pair of AP NZ3 Albe, waiting to be installed too ...
Lets see how's your going first


----------



## ToNasty

Kocil said:


> The speaker pod and the mirror are perfectly matched.
> 
> What a nice design.


I didnt even notice that.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings

Massive


----------



## LBaudio

^ - very nice


----------



## Mullings

Nicer


----------



## D34dl1fter

Mullings said:


> Nicer


sounds better!


----------



## Redliner99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings

Those pods are beautiful


----------



## Redliner99

Mullings said:


> Those pods are beautiful




Thank you I had way too much time and Energy into them but I'm happy with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugg727

Hugg727 said:


>


These are actually for sale now. If you have an A6 or A7 they will work.


----------



## tRidiot

I must.... resist... the desire for pods and 3-way in my Z. 

Must... resist...


----------



## dgage

tRidiot said:


> I must.... resist... the desire for pods and 3-way in my Z.
> 
> Must... resist...


Do you live more than once?


----------



## nappyboo

ToNasty said:


> I didnt even notice that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## almatias




----------



## SkizeR

Bumping this..


Here we have an 06 Acura TL that came to us in pretty bad shape. I will not be posting those photos, as i don't want to start a roast-fest, as this was the worst install we have had to fix to date, while also including some of the most expensive and high end gear we have had the pleasure of working with to date. Back to the install, The car features a very nice set of speakers, the Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeter and midrange, and their 7 Series midbass along with Focal subwoofers all powered by Tru Technologies Billet (stage 4) amplifiers, and processed with a Helix Pro. When the car came to us, the midbass was in the doors, but the foam rings they put around the diameter of the drivers was being pressed against the surround and cone and made for some nasty results. The midranges were in kick panels that were bulky and cracking apart, and the tweeters were in in tumor-like A-pillars that faded from dark gray to light tan. The trunk was an absolute disaster in terms of wiring and mounting of gear. We were given 3 days to make the system sound as good as we possibly can. In those 3 days, Kevin and I managed to move the tweeters to the sail panels, the mids to the A-pillars, fix the midbass situation and apply some ResoNix Sound Solutions deadening products to get rid of the rattles and resonance from the doors, as well as clean up the wiring in the trunk to be safe. Of course, once this was all done we polished it off with a tune. The end result was a system that not only looked much better, but was not even comparable in sound.
















The Micro Precision Z-Studio midranges were moved to the pillars and aimed to the opposite headrests with the pillars built in an infinite baffle configuration. The grills were fabricated out of acrylic and aluminum mesh that matches the tweeter. The Z-Studio tweeters were moved to sail panels and were also aimed at the opposite head rests. Before they were installed, we cleaned them up with some polish as their finish was pretty tarnished.
























The Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeters were mounted into pods that attach to the oem sail panels and were wrapped in an OEM vinyl. Before final install, they were polished since their finish was tarnished to get back to that brand new look.


----------



## JH1973

Soooo sweet looking Nick!! You are a skilled man......


----------



## LBaudio

SkizeR said:


> Bumping this..
> 
> 
> Here we have an 06 Acura TL that came to us in pretty bad shape. I will not be posting those photos, as i don't want to start a roast-fest, as this was the worst install we have had to fix to date, while also including some of the most expensive and high end gear we have had the pleasure of working with to date. Back to the install, The car features a very nice set of speakers, the Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeter and midrange, and their 7 Series midbass along with Focal subwoofers all powered by Tru Technologies Billet (stage 4) amplifiers, and processed with a Helix Pro. When the car came to us, the midbass was in the doors, but the foam rings they put around the diameter of the drivers was being pressed against the surround and cone and made for some nasty results. The midranges were in kick panels that were bulky and cracking apart, and the tweeters were in in tumor-like A-pillars that faded from dark gray to light tan. The trunk was an absolute disaster in terms of wiring and mounting of gear. We were given 3 days to make the system sound as good as we possibly can. In those 3 days, Kevin and I managed to move the tweeters to the sail panels, the mids to the A-pillars, fix the midbass situation and apply some ResoNix Sound Solutions deadening products to get rid of the rattles and resonance from the doors, as well as clean up the wiring in the trunk to be safe. Of course, once this was all done we polished it off with a tune. The end result was a system that not only looked much better, but was not even comparable in sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Micro Precision Z-Studio midranges were moved to the pillars and aimed to the opposite headrests with the pillars built in an infinite baffle configuration. The grills were fabricated out of acrylic and aluminum mesh that matches the tweeter. The Z-Studio tweeters were moved to sail panels and were also aimed at the opposite head rests. Before they were installed, we cleaned them up with some polish as their finish was pretty tarnished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeters were mounted into pods that attach to the oem sail panels and were wrapped in an OEM vinyl. Before final install, they were polished since their finish was tarnished to get back to that brand new look.


Those MP midranges are huge, but still looking good!
I wonder how MP 7 midbass perform - did you install one or two pairs,.... I never liked them due to really low output capability, just too soft, without real impact.... Had quite a few friends who run them, and they all sold them as soon as they could  (the bluish wooden cone)


----------



## SkizeR

LBaudio said:


> Those MP midranges are huge, but still looking good!
> 
> I wonder how MP 7 midbass perform - did you install one or two pairs,.... I never liked them due to really low output capability, just too soft, without real impact.... Had quite a few friends who run them, and they all sold them as soon as they could  (the bluish wooden cone)


They didnt have super high output but there was more than I expected 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmazyn

I completed these about a week ago.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## m95roadster

SkizeR said:


> The Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeters were mounted into pods that attach to the oem sail panels and were wrapped in an OEM vinyl. Before final install, they were polished since their finish was tarnished to get back to that brand new look.



Beautiful job! Where did you find the Acura OEM vinyl?


----------



## SkizeR

m95roadster said:


> Beautiful job! Where did you find the Acura OEM vinyl?


Thank you. We actually stock a black vinyl that has matched EVERY car except for one that has come in. It's a vinyl out of the Detroit book which is where you find the source of all OEM fabrics. I can list the part number later when I go through my email

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Part number from Miami Corp.. L7868. Its not cheap by any means, but it matches pretty much any car that comes through our doors. This is actually not the one out of the Detroit book, but one that is almost identical to it. The one out of the Detroit book of this texture has trouble with adhesive and should only be used for stuff like seats where it's just stitched and slipped over/on. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## m95roadster

SkizeR said:


> Part number from Miami Corp.. L7868. Its not cheap by any means, but it matches pretty much any car that comes through our doors. This is actually not the one out of the Detroit book, but one that is almost identical to it. The one out of the Detroit book of this texture has trouble with adhesive and should only be used for stuff like seats where it's just stitched and slipped over/on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## SkizeR

m95roadster said:


> Awesome, thanks man!


No worries. I'd get a sample before you order it. They will gladly send one out. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

dmazyn said:


> I completed these about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Nice. Is that alcantara?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01LSi

dmazyn said:


> I completed these about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




What speakers are those and can you easily make a second set  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmazyn

Speakers are Morel Piccolo's and AF GB 25's.


----------



## Otterman

I’ll keep this on a GTI/Golf R theme and throw mine in the mix (they’re in my build log as well). Just finished these a few weeks ago. 
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenx82

CIAG73 said:


> New guy here. Here's my Morel Hybrid 602, Virtus 3-way, and CCWR 254. Also have a Ultimo Titanium 102 all being pushed by Morel amps in a 2017 F-150 SuperCab.


Got pics of the box for that sub? I can't find anyone that makes a decent box for SuperCabs. Everything is for crew cabs.
I tried MTI, but they wanted $600+ for a rear console box or underseat box like their Stage 1 but built to the SuperCab depth (for two 8s).

I'd love to run a single 12 in a console-type box, but not for $600.


----------



## LBaudio

If you fab your own and not hold back on materials, you can build it for the half of price (600 USD) IMHO....


----------



## SkizeR

tenx82 said:


> Got pics of the box for that sub? I can't find anyone that makes a decent box for SuperCabs. Everything is for crew cabs.
> 
> I tried MTI, but they wanted $600+ for a rear console box or underseat box like their Stage 1 but built to the SuperCab depth (for two 8s).
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to run a single 12 in a console-type box, but not for $600.


$600 is super cheap for that, fyi. MTI boxes as a whole are insanely cheap for what you're getting. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker

a sealed box is a sealed box as long as the materials used are quality. See if Subthump makes a box for for vehicle. Mine was $110.00 delivered.


----------



## Catalyx

Otterman said:


> I’ll keep this on a GTI/Golf R theme and throw mine in the mix (they’re in my build log as well). Just finished these a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 249745


Nice work! My GTI had very similar A-pillars but the vinyl split in the sun so it was redone with fabric that looks even more OEM. I'll post photos sometime soon.


----------



## mpm17

My Tang Band 25-2176S tweeter in a custom pod. Mounted in my 2012 Mini Cooper Coupe S.


----------



## JH1973




----------



## DavidRam

JH1973 said:


>


Wow, nice work! Looks like the tweeters are dead nuts on axis.


----------



## mumbles

Courtesy of Steve Cook @ Audio X


----------



## JH1973

DavidRam said:


> JH1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice work! Looks like the tweeters are dead nuts on axis.
Click to expand...

Thanks,yeah the tweeters are on axis now as where before in the 2-way they were behind the stock grilles pointing straight across.It's cool,I've got the presets on the DSP to play the old 2-way front and the new 3-way.Hit the button and it is absolutely night and day! These GB's sound amazing and I haven't even EQed yet.......<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Otterman

mumbles said:


> Courtesy of Steve Cook @ Audio X




These are just simply awesome. Been following your build log for these pics! Integrated enough not to be obtrusive, while the custom grills with the Audi logo provide that little touch of bling. Beautiful work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Tesla Model S Pillars Build Video, Part 1


----------



## SkizeR

Tesla Model S Pillars Build Video, pt. 2


----------



## Otterman

SkizeR said:


> Tesla Model S Pillars Build Video, pt. 2


Just watched this. Great work all-around, but that grill work is next level. Very impressive.


----------



## SkizeR

Otterman said:


> Just watched this. Great work all-around, but that grill work is next level. Very impressive.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage

Great looking work. Video looks like another level of professionalism. I could have done without the phone call but to each their own. Thanks for sharing how you built them. Very cool.


----------



## JH1973

SkizeR said:


> Tesla Model S Pillars Build Video, pt. 2


Speechless man just speechless!! You better be charging A LOT of money for what you know and can do,period ended!


----------



## SkizeR

dgage said:


> Great looking work. Video looks like another level of professionalism. I could have done without the phone call but to each their own. Thanks for sharing how you built them. Very cool.


Just adding some comedic relief lol. the guy on the other end is my best friend and my "on call" employee




JH1973 said:


> Speechless man just speechless!! You better be charging A LOT of money for what you know and can do,period ended!


Thank you


----------



## dgage

SkizeR said:


> Just adding some comedic relief lol. the guy on the other end is my best friend and my "on call" employee


 And you did so much better on the language until you brought him into it.


----------



## SkizeR

dgage said:


> And you did so much better on the language until you brought him into it.


What ****in language?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

Nice design on those, grills are sick! How thick is the pillar wall...seems very thin to me?


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

SkizeR said:


> Tesla Model S Pillars Build Video, pt. 2


Love how they turned out, great work Nick! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

LBaudio said:


> Nice design on those, grills are sick! How thick is the pillar wall...seems very thin to me?


Thanks. And what part? Are you talking about areas we modified or the actual oem pillar?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cycleguy

Nice work but not my favourite builds I have seen you make in the past. I love that machine you have there for cutting What is it Nick ?


----------



## LBaudio

SkizeR said:


> Thanks. And what part? Are you talking about areas we modified or the actual oem pillar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


the modded part/and the whole pillar together. from the video I got impression that whole pillar is pretty thin..... Im sayn this coz Im used to do things very thick/solid and non-resonating.... baffle thickness <I use on my pillars is 1,5"thick, walls are 1" thick and whole pillar ABS get at least 4-6 layers of fiberglass mat/rowing for a solid base + 1-2layers of damping mats/brax exvibration paste, wool,....
BUT I understand thay we DIYers have much more time to make things as we do than you "pros"


----------



## SkizeR

LBaudio said:


> the modded part/and the whole pillar together. from the video I got impression that whole pillar is pretty thin..... Im sayn this coz Im used to do things very thick/solid and non-resonating.... baffle thickness _rowing for a solid base + 1-2layers of damping mats/brax exvibration paste, wool,....
> BUT I understand thay we DIYers have much more time to make things as we do than you "pros"_


_Keep in mind that not everything is filmed. The whole enclosure that stretches behind the pillar is completely stuffed with chop strand glass, then again behind the pocket. I'd say on any part that was modified on the pillar above the baffle is no less than 3/8" thick, and no less than half inch thick around and behind the baffle, and again, solid completely behind the tweeter.. inches thick. The pillar weighs a ton and there is only fiberglass used. No lead bb's or anything like that. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk_


----------



## Hugg727

@SkizeR These came out great. I am really enjoying my the system. I actually went to a holiday party and there were 3 other model S owners there. You should have seen their faces when they got in the car and looked at these pillars. They remembered the pillars in my Audi and they were expecting something similar...completely blown away. I eventually went through the entire car with them and again, they were very impressed. Could have some potential business coming soon.

When are you posting the sub build videos??? That came out great as well!!!


----------



## SkizeR

Hugg727 said:


> @SkizeR These came out great. I am really enjoying my the system. I actually went to a holiday party and there were 3 other model S owners there. You should have seen their faces when they got in the car and looked at these pillars. They remembered the pillars in my Audi and they were expecting something similar...completely blown away. I eventually went through the entire car with them and again, they were very impressed. Could have some potential business coming soon.
> 
> When are you posting the sub build videos??? That came out great as well!!!


Thanks! Those videos will be out when I get home from the shop before 2am lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedynoguy

SkizeR said:


> Thanks! Those videos will be out when I get home from the shop before 2am lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


2AM? Working on anything interesting?


----------



## fatstrat

n_olympios said:


> Completed but not quite installed yet.


Awesome job, real nice.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Just got done with the reinstall in my current car. 

Equipment:
Pioneer p99rs
Audiofrog gb 10, 25, 60 and gb 12d4
Zapco AP 150.6(front speakers)
Zapco Z 1kd ii (sub)

































































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980

19 Ram 1500 with c7s


----------



## rob3980




----------



## rob3980




----------



## JH1973

Wow,those are super sweet Rob!


----------



## farfromovin

Rob, is your truck finished and tuned? Looks amazing, but I’m curious, the c7’s seem aimed a bit forward? Looks like the fire at the rear view mirror. Kinda hard to know just by looking at a pic. I’m just now reading about on/off axis and how it relates to beaming. I’m curious on your thoughts how it sounds.
I’ll be installing a 3 way active soon, c7’s were my first thought but all the AudioFrog love around here makes me second guess that. I’m sure both would sound very good tuned properly.


----------



## rob3980

farfromovin said:


> Rob, is your truck finished and tuned? Looks amazing, but I’m curious, the c7’s seem aimed a bit forward? Looks like the fire at the rear view mirror. Kinda hard to know just by looking at a pic. I’m just now reading about on/off axis and how it relates to beaming. I’m curious on your thoughts how it sounds.
> I’ll be installing a 3 way active soon, c7’s were my first thought but all the AudioFrog love around here makes me second guess that. I’m sure both would sound very good tuned properly.


I’ll shoot you a pm so we don’t clutter this post.


----------



## cueball981

rob3980 said:


> I’ll shoot you a pm so we don’t clutter this post.


Rob,

Curious, did you have a shop fabricate your pillar pods or did you do this yourself? Either way they turned out AMAZING! I would love to do the same thing in my '19 Ram!


----------



## rob3980

cueball981 said:


> Rob,
> 
> Curious, did you have a shop fabricate your pillar pods or did you do this yourself? Either way they turned out AMAZING! I would love to do the same thing in my '19 Ram!


 I have a shop that does all my builds for me.


----------



## ToNasty

rob3980 said:


> View attachment 259350


This is pretty much how my midrange and tweeter are placed. I've never had a setup where my mids and tweeters are so off axis. Its going to be fun tuning 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## biglou001




----------



## preston

Audiofrog - conquering the Mobile Audio scene one pillar at a time !


----------



## tarantula




----------



## dcfis

Looks great man


----------



## DavidK442

I just completed installation of a 3-way front end in my 2007 Galant Ralliart. The main goal was to block as little vision as possible because the factory A-pillars are already intrusive.
Would have preferred a vertical arrangement, but too much obstruction. Grilles would have been nice, but again, too bulky. This is my first serious fiberglass project. Very happy with how it all turned out.

I used the standard stick and hot glue process to get angles but then used modeling clay to build my final form for the fiberglass. "Milk-shaked" the inside with a resin/filler mix and finished the outside with body filler, flat black spray paint and many hours of sanding. Used Dayton drivers (thank you very much Solen.ca for all us Canadians). Tweeters: NHP25F-4, Mids: RS100P-4, MidBass: RS180P-4. Dayton DSP-408 crossover and MTX Amps.

So, how does it sound? Still tuning, but to my reasonably discerning ear, fantastic! Excellent imaging and a more coherent sound than the door mounted 6 inches and dash tweeters. Also easier to EQ the vocal range. Well worth the effort and eye rolls from the family.
(My very first impressions were not so favorable, but after finding that I had reversed the polarity on the passenger mid-range, everything came together nicely.)


----------



## LBaudio

nice!


----------



## preston

Yes that looks great ! Good job.


----------



## boricua69

Just fun!


----------



## Thor23278

After reading through this thread, I decide to take a shot at it myself. My entire build is still a bit of a work in progress. This is my first time installing anything other than a subwoofer in a vehicle. The mid-range is a placeholder. I have Tang Bands bamboos and Founteks eroute to see which ones I prefer. Tweeters are the Seas Prestige textile. I cut everything a little oversized so I have the option to upgrade in the future and utilize spacers to adapt if necessary. This will be covered with a single grill. Midbass will be Audio Development W600s and I'll be running active with a DSP.

So far things have been going pretty smooth. We'll see how fiberglassing and blending with Bondo goes. 

Also, I do have PVC board. Would it be better for me to use the MDF as the template and make the bases from PVC instead?


----------



## toneloc2

DavidK442 said:


> I just completed installation of a 3-way front end in my 2007 Galant Ralliart. The main goal was to block as little vision as possible because the factory A-pillars are already intrusive.
> Would have preferred a vertical arrangement, but too much obstruction. Grilles would have been nice, but again, too bulky. This is my first serious fiberglass project. Very happy with how it all turned out.
> 
> I used the standard stick and hot glue process to get angles but then used modeling clay to build my final form for the fiberglass. "Milk-shaked" the inside with a resin/filler mix and finished the outside with body filler, flat black spray paint and many hours of sanding. Used Dayton drivers (thank you very much Solen.ca for all us Canadians). Tweeters: NHP25F-4, Mids: RS100P-4, MidBass: RS180P-4. Dayton DSP-408 crossover and MTX Amps.
> 
> So, how does it sound? Still tuning, but to my reasonably discerning ear, fantastic! Excellent imaging and a more coherent sound than the door mounted 6 inches and dash tweeters. Also easier to EQ the vocal range. Well worth the effort and eye rolls from the family.
> (My very first impressions were not so favorable, but after finding that I had reversed the polarity on the passenger mid-range, everything came together nicely.)
> 
> View attachment 268603
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268604
> 
> 
> View attachment 268611
> 
> 
> View attachment 268605
> 
> 
> View attachment 268606
> 
> 
> View attachment 268607
> 
> 
> View attachment 268608
> 
> 
> View attachment 268609
> 
> 
> View attachment 268610


those turned out nice.. were in canada are you


----------



## Thor23278

Fountek's came in. I'm busy all week and won't be able to glass till next week, so I've decided to use this week to hot glue the panels into place and i will be experimenting with alignment angles until then. I made a set of panels out of PVC as well. I'm not done with the design yet. I'll be chopping the inside leg/corner and angling it inward to lessen the amount it crawls onto the dash. I also need to relieve a bit more material on the windshield side to make it easier to remove the a-pillar.

Of course I can't crank the volume since they're open air, but this has really raised the sound stage and I'm picking up more subtle sounds in my music. Stock location was the 3.5" in the dash corner firing into the windshield, and the tweeters I had flush mounted into the sides of the a pillars firing across the windshield.


----------



## krisfnbz

Thor23278 said:


> Fountek's came in. I'm busy all week and won't be able to glass till next week, so I've decided to use this week to hot glue the panels into place and i will be experimenting with alignment angles until then. I made a set of panels out of PVC as well. I'm not done with the design yet. I'll be chopping the inside leg/corner and angling it inward to lessen the amount it crawls onto the dash. I also need to relieve a bit more material on the windshield side to make it easier to remove the a-pillar.
> 
> Of course I can't crank the volume since they're open air, but this has really raised the sound stage and I'm picking up more subtle sounds in my music. Stock location was the 3.5" in the dash corner firing into the windshield, and the tweeters I had flush mounted into the sides of the a pillars firing across the windshield.


I love those tweeters! Definitely my most used tweeter over the years.... Looks good.


----------



## Thor23278

Completely changed it up. Even though I never finished the initial build, I had it tuned pretty nicely and thrme sound was coming right underneath and to the left in my rearview mirror. I was pretty happy. Then put the window down and rested my arm on the door panel and lean slightly to the left. I completely lost the Left channel. It looked nice, but the sound stage was way too narrow.

Version 2 will be further off-axis, but much more flush to the pillars to keep everything wider.


----------



## seafish

That its so much better...I think your ears are gonna appreciate the vertical orientation as well!!


----------



## Thor23278

Finished product. since the volume is pretty small, they are vented. I honestly don't really know what I'm doing, but I ended up with two layers of speaker grill material over the openings to the metal a pillars and that seemed to give the founteks a little more control(?) on the cone movement. I have them crossed at 250hz 24db and they show no distortion/tapping at volumes that are near uncomfortable, though they do start to get rather punchy. I have a UMIK-1 on the way so I can try my hand at tuning. I'm happy with it as my first attempt, but I really need to round out the bottom of the pods more to match the speakers. Can't do that without a lot of work. Since my pillars only cost me $35 each I may make another version sometime in the future.


----------



## farfromovin

Well I wanted to do A pillars, but for the life of me I could not find material that matches this brown suede material so I did some sail pods instead. I do like that they’re bolted in using one of the factory mirror studs. Each pod is about .6L. The speaker mount was printed from ABS and each one is aimed at the opposite seatbelt on the B pillars. Images pretty good after a quick tune. I went a little crazy on the texture spray cause I was just thrilled to see something besides fiberglass or duraglass after a couple days of layers and sanding lol.


----------



## toneloc2

finally got mine done... had to cut both grab handles off.. but for a jeep they fit nice.


----------



## toneloc2

farfromovin said:


> Well I wanted to do A pillars, but for the life of me I could not find material that matches this brown suede material so I did some sail pods instead. I do like that they’re bolted in using one of the factory mirror studs. Each pod is about .6L. The speaker mount was printed from ABS and each one is aimed at the opposite seatbelt on the B pillars. Images pretty good after a quick tune. I went a little crazy on the texture spray cause I was just thrilled to see something besides fiberglass or duraglass after a couple days of layers and sanding lol.


those turned out nice lov the finish coating on them


----------



## DavidK442

farfromovin said:


> Well I wanted to do A pillars, but for the life of me I could not find material that matches this brown suede material so I did some sail pods instead. I do like that they’re bolted in using one of the factory mirror studs. Each pod is about .6L. The speaker mount was printed from ABS and each one is aimed at the opposite seatbelt on the B pillars. Images pretty good after a quick tune. I went a little crazy on the texture spray cause I was just thrilled to see something besides fiberglass or duraglass after a couple days of layers and sanding lol.


Serious craftsmanship and they do not block your vision. Great job.


----------



## farfromovin

toneloc2 said:


> those turned out nice lov the finish coating on them





DavidK442 said:


> Serious craftsmanship and they do not block your vision. Great job.


Thx guys. Took me a while to learn how to use CAD software to make those mounting plates. I may refinish them down the road to soften the hard edges a bit and lighten up on the texture.
I will say the pods are very solid and a great tool I acquired to help was a Milwaukee M12 die grinder with some 3M roloc 36 grit pads. Makes fast work of removing fiberglass.


----------



## fatstrat

farfromovin said:


> Well I wanted to do A pillars, but for the life of me I could not find material that matches this brown suede material so I did some sail pods instead. I do like that they’re bolted in using one of the factory mirror studs. Each pod is about .6L. The speaker mount was printed from ABS and each one is aimed at the opposite seatbelt on the B pillars. Images pretty good after a quick tune. I went a little crazy on the texture spray cause I was just thrilled to see something besides fiberglass or duraglass after a couple days of layers and sanding lol.


Those are looking real good.


----------



## gwalsh

My Kia Soul recent upgrade to 3 way.


----------



## seafish

gwalsh said:


> My Kia Soul recent upgrade to 3 way.
> View attachment 271785


That looks great!!! 

...looks like you could also put a shallow t 8" sub mounted right in the center of your dash!!! JK/[email protected]!!!

Are those the mid woofers mounted horizontally over the side vents?? If so, which are they??


----------



## gwalsh

The factory oem tweeters were originally mounted over the side vents firing straight up. They were covered over. I’m considering ditching the rear fill and using that DSP channel for a center dash speaker, AF GB40 or GB60 or their new GS8 - I have the space. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrGreen83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee




----------



## toneloc2

There are some great craftsmanship going on


----------



## Otterman

Version 2.0 in the Fiesta ST...


----------



## Otterman




----------



## Otterman

And version 3.0 in the VW Golf R...


----------



## Otterman




----------



## Adecchio

My 3 way set up on L322 range rover


----------



## fatstrat

Just completed. JL C7's in Jeep Renegade.


----------



## seafish

^^^

DIFFERENT and I like it!!!
How does it sound??


----------



## fatstrat

seafish said:


> ^^^
> 
> DIFFERENT and I like it!!!
> How does it sound??


Sounded a little tinny or bright but couldn't turn it up. wife was with. I'll see tomorrow. I'll have to see what REW says, but i'm a little clueless with software. Still learning. I'll keep posted. I was building these below and had trouble gluing skin on. Gave up and went this route.


----------



## Redliner99

fatstrat said:


> Sounded a little tinny or bright but couldn't turn it up. wife was with. I'll see tomorrow. I'll have to see what REW says, but i'm a little clueless with software. Still learning. I'll keep posted. I was building these below and had trouble gluing skin on. Gave up and went this route.
> View attachment 276839
> View attachment 276840


Tear that off and prime then paint them black with SEM texture coat will give close to the same look. Also are your midrange open baffles in the back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatstrat

Redliner99 said:


> Tear that off and prime then paint them black with SEM texture coat will give close to the same look. Also are your midrange open baffles in the back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's 70.00 a qt. I already bought two different glues and two different vinyls, and a sprayer. These are getting awfully expensive for someone who's laid off right now. No, no open baffles. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fatstrat

Redliner99 said:


> Tear that off and prime then paint them black with SEM texture coat will give close to the same look. Also are your midrange open baffles in the back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No open baffles. That paint is expensive 70/qt. I don't mind spending money but 2 different glues and 2 different wraps and a spray gun. These are getting extremely expensive for a guy who's laid off right now. I do appreciate the help and guidance though.


----------



## Redliner99

You can get it in a can for 17$ I used them on 2 sets of pilars and they can still feels full. Way easier than wrapping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatstrat

Redliner99 said:


> You can get it in a can for 17$ I used them on 2 sets of pilars and they can still feels full. Way easier than wrapping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where ? Quick search and of course Amazon comes up 55.00 and 15.00 shipping for a quart.


----------



## LBaudio

Got them primed second time and wetsanded to 2000 grit. still need some work on routing speaker cables to the tweeter, and then two tone paint.


----------



## Redliner99

fatstrat said:


> Where ? Quick search and of course Amazon comes up 55.00 and 15.00 shipping for a quart.











Amazon.com: SEM 39853 Black Texture Coating Aerosol - 16 oz. : Automotive


Buy SEM 39853 Black Texture Coating Aerosol - 16 oz.: Clear Coats - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage

LBaudio said:


> Got them primed second time and wetsanded to 2000 grit. still need some work on routing speaker cables to the tweeter, and then two tone paint.


JUST WOW!


----------



## dTor

Here is my first-ever DIY attempt at fiberglass, glass filler, and upholstery. It ain't the prettiest, but it works. I will eventually redo them, and next time I won't be using angular baffles.


----------



## Middleby

LBaudio said:


> Got them primed second time and wetsanded to 2000 grit. still need some work on routing speaker cables to the tweeter, and then two tone paint.


Jesus.....impressive to say the least. Would love to see other angles whether painted or not. Nicely done and from what I can see of them probably one of the better executions I’ve seen and I’ve looked at a gazillion of pillars before I started cutting into mine. Wish you had a build log for these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

You will find install pics under Build Logs & Project Install Gallery - Alfa Romeo GT, you can also search for my other installs


----------



## Pospa

My first pillars


----------



## KDunlap

Here is my first pillar sail build


----------



## antardaksh

A PIllar build for VW Vento (Polo Sedan)

I had tried to match the paint to OEM color but there are imperfections in the finish and color.
Sail panel was painted in matte black to match OEM color


----------



## MrGreen83

2018 Accord w/ Gladen Aerospace 28mm tweeter (in sails) & 80 PP midrange (in pillars) 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjk_bail

Pospa said:


> My first pillars
> View attachment 277340




These look really good, nice work. I'd like to know if you have a 550hz dip from the mid-range. Asking because the tweet is very close to the mid-range and I'm wondering if it will effect the 500 to 600hz on a pink noise RTA measurement.


----------



## preston

Wow some of y'all "first pillars" look amazing !

I find matching interior paint colors to be the most difficult part of it. I often cheat and just wrap them in black speaker cloth as its very flexible and doesnt look half bad. Much cheaper and easier to work with than vinyl or alcantar. I generally try to pain them though as pillars with weird shapes are hard to wrap properly. I can't sew so no seams for me !

Its kind of funny, wrapping can be harder to pull off, but requires a lot less finishing work. Painting is "easier" until you remember the 18 hours of sanding and filler and finish work. That's why textured coatings were invented they hide a lot


----------



## LBaudio

Since I fab pretty complex shaped pillars any kind of wraping in leather and stitching is out of question. Painting pillars and everything that goes with it - a countless hours of sanding and wetsanding is for "big boys"...it is the most demanding and it shows all the attention to details and it represent the ability of installer and what he is capable of.
Matching pillar colour to the rest of cars interior is a bit of PITA. I usually go with two tone painted pillars, where one of the choosen colors is the color of the vehicles outside paint, the other is black semi mat texturized or some other paint that goes with interior of the vehicle. Me personally dont like too shiny painted pillars, since they can be an issue with sun reflecting off of them.

I never relly that textured paint will hide imperfections.....the same goes for flok.


----------



## ezmason

2001 f350


----------



## ezmason

Got to have face masks every where.


----------



## LBaudio

FORD S-Max


----------



## LBaudio

SKODA SUPERB - HAT L3SE + JBL C660 GTI


----------



## DoubleCrown

Did you do the Alfa in the PSsounds vid?


----------



## DoubleCrown

I see what you mean about 2000grit.


----------



## LBaudio

DoubleCrown said:


> Did you do the Alfa in the PSsounds vid?


Alfa Was my personal car and yes, I fabed the whole system,.... you can find build log under buildlogs here on this board,. Now newer Alfa GT is next personal project - Pioneer/HAT/JBL/CROWN/BRAX.... but untill then, I still have a couple of pillars and one complicated doorpanels to fab before I jump on GT. GT will be pretty complex and big project with approx 4,5kW in AB class total wattage - 3 way front + 2 x 15" subs


----------



## LBaudio

Alfa 156 pillars + midrange pods


----------



## LBaudio

chrisler a-pillars - DD Bullet tweeter - SPL build


----------



## DoubleCrown

LBaudio said:


> Alfa Was my personal car and yes, I fabed the whole system,.... you can find build log under buildlogs here on this board,. Now newer Alfa GT is next personal project - Pioneer/HAT/JBL/CROWN/BRAX.... but untill then, I still have a couple of pillars and one complicated doorpanels to fab before I jump on GT. GT will be pretty complex and big project with approx 4,5kW in AB class total wattage - 3 way front + 2 x 15" subs


I knew it!! I take my hat off to you sir. 
I have a Alfa 166. Wow I'm fanboying out, that was as titled, a truly artisan build.


----------



## LBaudio

DoubleCrown said:


> I knew it!! I take my hat off to you sir.
> I have a Alfa 166. Wow I'm fanboying out, that was as titled, a truly artisan build.


Thank you, and greetings to another Alfa owner - 166 is really nice for its age. Hope it doesnt make you grey hair, hahahaha.


----------



## DoubleCrown

LBaudio said:


> Thank you, and greetings to another Alfa owner - 166 is really nice for its age. Hope it doesnt make you grey hair, hahahaha.


Every electrical and interior component works perfectly from factory i don't know what you mean.


----------



## captainobvious

LBaudio said:


> SKODA SUPERB - HAT L3SE + JBL C660 GTI



Killer work as usual!!


----------



## LBaudio

captainobvious said:


> Killer work as usual!!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## soundboy

Hey, someone have/use ScanSpeak speakers in A-pillar? Would like to see some Pictures of it🙏😋


----------



## LBaudio

Sails


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Thesis Violinios in the A-Pillars and and Thesis Voces in custom dash pods:

Fiberglassed and cloth-wrapped...

*AFTER:*


----------



## MythosDreamLab

LBaudio said:


> Alfa 156 pillars + midrange pods


Love to see your "AFTER" shots, if you are finished and have your drivers mounted...


----------



## LBaudio

MythosDreamLab said:


> Love to see your "AFTER" shots, if you are finished and have your drivers mounted...


those were done for a friends car,...he just got the car from the painter, he is assembling it as we speak. I will post some pics as soon as he put everything together.


----------



## nadams5755

newer benz glc43, door is open though. sadly, not my vehicle. scanspeak 12m and r3004. work by @jtaudioacc:


----------



## Vx220

LBaudio said:


> Sails


are these the TangBand drivers? Can I ask what model no and what crossover points?

thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleCrown




----------



## DoubleCrown

Inspired. Upgrading from super cheap Dayton tweets to sb29s in my bros car


----------



## DoubleCrown




----------



## MrGreen83

How do u guys feel about vinyl vs cloth wrapped pillars? 

Considering swapping my vinyl for cloth just cuz the rest of the headliner is cloth. Feels like it would blend better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Lang

Some of you guys are true artists. I couldn't build one from scratch if my life depended on it.


----------



## LBaudio

MrGreen83 said:


> How do u guys feel about vinyl vs cloth wrapped pillars?
> 
> Considering swapping my vinyl for cloth just cuz the rest of the headliner is cloth. Feels like it would blend better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


speaker grill cloth usually looks pretty good on pillars, especially on those with more complex negative shapes that are hard to wrap in vinyl without stitching. Another option is flok . Issue with thin fabrics is that glue easily penetrates trough when upholstering, so some extra attention should be payed.


----------



## preston

5.25" Satori MP-13P with Scanspeak tweeters. I originally sealed the box and its fairly large (never measured) but I felt like the driver was constrained. I opened up a 1.25" hole in the bottom of the box to "breathe" through the carpeted dash mat almost like a rough aperiodc port and it improved. Response was good. These replaced some other pods I had running Scanspeak 12M 4" mids. 

Ironic that I"m posting this as I just moved the same drivers to dash locations (also a bit of fabrication there) for more stealth. I orginally did a lot of auditioning between pods and dash and earlier I preferred the pods, but maybe I"m a better tuner now because the dash is sounding very nice. Not just tonally , but less "in your face" with more stage depth. Tweeters remained on the pillars. 
























Not everything has to be built of wood and fiberglass - I have a lot of experience with metal shaping from hot rodding, so I built a lot of the stucture out of .060 steel with a 3/4" wood base and baffle. By the time you fold, bend, and weld the steel is very stiff, combine that with a generous coat of fiber fill inside and out plus another outer coat of finishing filler, there is no resonance at all and more internal volume vs all wood. I suck at fiberglassing, always have, so I use it sparingly. I drilled a hole and welded a nut to the inside of the a-pillar and use a single 1/4" bolt to mount them from the inside of the box (leave room for you fingers).


----------



## haakono

A couple of a-pillar builds for the different speakers I had in my old Toyota Yaris a while back:























































This was for a Focal K2 165KRX3 component set. Later on I changed this for a 90s Sony XS-HS1/XS-HS6 setup and made new pillars for the very special tweeter in that setup:


----------



## DoubleCrown




----------



## DoubleCrown

Still need a bit of finesseing


----------



## mumbles

haakono said:


> A couple of a-pillar builds for the different speakers I had in my old Toyota Yaris a while back:
> 
> View attachment 320448
> 
> 
> View attachment 320445


Great work, not intrusive at all. @haakono how is the staging with speakers firing across the dash off-axis?


----------



## MythosDreamLab

mumbles said:


> Great work, not intrusive at all. @haakono how is the staging with speakers firing across the dash off-axis?


Speaking of which, you got yours mounted yet?


----------



## Esscueonly

4 years and they still look great. Dan Ungaro and David Cruz sure did a fantastic job.


----------



## mumbles

MythosDreamLab said:


> Speaking of which, you got yours mounted yet?


You clearly don't understand the speed, or lack thereof, at which I move...


----------



## SkizeR

A little teaser of a 2021 Lamborghini Huracan Evo's pillars. 3D design on the grill that we matched to the OEM grill pattern.


----------



## mumbles

Always stellar work Nick!!!


----------



## LBaudio

SkizeR said:


> A little teaser of a 2021 Lamborghini Huracan Evo's pillars. 3D design on the grill that we matched to the OEM grill pattern.
> 
> 
> View attachment 325043


you really bring design and complexity to another level, awesome work as usual


----------



## Stycker

Does this mean you won't be working on Subaru's anymore?


----------



## SkizeR

Stycker said:


> Does this mean you won't be working on Subaru's anymore?


Hey, we'll work on any car if you want to pay our labor rate lol


----------



## preston

Stycker said:


> Does this mean you won't be working on Subaru's anymore?


Sure he will, as long as your comfortable paying Lamborghini prices !

(just a dig at Nick's new high end ventures, not actually making any editorial comment on what he charges)

Oops looks like I am one post too late !


----------



## SkizeR

preston said:


> Sure he will, as long as your comfortable paying Lamborghini prices !
> 
> (just a dig at Nick's new high end ventures, not actually making any editorial comment on what he charges)
> 
> Oops looks like I am one post too late !


Our labor rate hasnt changed since the move 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Catalyx

MrGreen83 said:


> How do u guys feel about vinyl vs cloth wrapped pillars?
> 
> Considering swapping my vinyl for cloth just cuz the rest of the headliner is cloth. Feels like it would blend better.


My A pillars were originally vinyl but one of the tighter curves around the mid split open and I had to get both of them re-wrapped in fabric which looks and feels much better anyway.


----------



## SkizeR

MrGreen83 said:


> How do u guys feel about vinyl vs cloth wrapped pillars?
> 
> Considering swapping my vinyl for cloth just cuz the rest of the headliner is cloth. Feels like it would blend better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the headliner is cloth, wrap them in cloth.


----------



## Mullings

2006 Mitsubishi Evo 9 I completed recently


----------



## 07azhhr

SkizeR said:


> A little teaser of a 2021 Lamborghini Huracan Evo's pillars. 3D design on the grill that we matched to the OEM grill pattern.
> 
> 
> View attachment 325043


The work looks great as always Nick. But the sail's shape doesn't look like it blends well with the pillar. Maybe it is just the pic.


----------



## SkizeR

07azhhr said:


> The work looks great as always Nick. But the sail's shape doesn't look like it blends well with the pillar. Maybe it is just the pic.


That might be because this isn't a sail panel, it's the pillar. We filled the triangle "hole" in the pillar. The grill pattern and 3d texture matches the OEM door grill perfectly.


----------



## 07azhhr

Pillar vs sail is not going to matter lol. If it doesn't blend it doesn't blend. I hope it looks more seemless when there are not hard shadows cause in that pic it just doesn't look like it blends. Hopefully it is just the pic. I know I wouldn't be satisfied with something looking out of place. You had the opportunity to fill the window cavity and blend the pillar and accompaning paneling around those little windows to make it look like the window wasn't ever there. The choice you went with looks more like an after thought. Again I hope it is just the pic and the hard shadows making it look like that.


----------



## SkizeR

07azhhr said:


> Pillar vs sail is not going to matter lol. If it doesn't blend it doesn't blend. I hope it looks more seemless when there are not hard shadows cause in that pic it just doesn't look like it blends. Hopefully it is just the pic. I know I wouldn't be satisfied with something looking out of place. You had the opportunity to fill the window cavity and blend the pillar and accompaning paneling around those little windows to make it look like the window wasn't ever there. The choice you went with looks more like an after thought. Again I hope it is just the pic and the hard shadows making it look like that.


Oh. I see what you're saying. Yes, most likely lighting. I have an LED light stick sitting right out of frame to light the area that was producing hard light. Definitely not natural looking. But got the job done as far as lighting the car. Windshield is tinted and let's almost no light in, so I needed to provide some light or not take a picture at all.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Every day when I drive my work beater MK7 GTI I picture a 3” driver replacing that stupid useless triangle shaped window.


----------



## RickWilson

SkizeR said:


> Oh. I see what you're saying. Yes, most likely lighting. I have an LED light stick sitting right out of frame to light the area that was producing hard light. Definitely not natural looking. But got the job done as far as lighting the car. Windshield is tinted and let's almost no light in, so I needed to provide some light or not take a picture at all.


I was just on a video call with Nick to finalize my dash pods for my new mids and tweets and he walked me around the that Lambo. 1 - the sail panels are exquisite and 2 - wait till he reveals the rest of build, it’s S Tier (per usual).


----------



## Focused4door

UNBROKEN said:


> Every day when I drive my work beater MK7 GTI I picture a 3” driver replacing that stupid useless triangle shaped window.



I used to think that, now I think should remove the glass and go bigger driver with an aperiodic vent to the outside where the glass used to be. I can't quite sort out how I would keep it looking relatively normal on the outside.


----------



## SkizeR

Yeah, these were to date the hardest thing to photograph. Alcantara looks weird in photos, and the shop doesn't have great lighting in the main room yet. So using external lighting and matching color temps is not easy. Here's the best I was able to get. About to pull it outside into natural light to see what I can get.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I finally built something worth taking a picture of. I’m pretty happy with how they came out.


----------



## LBaudio

looking really good!


----------



## LBaudio

spy pics of sails im working on


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Beryliums... LBaudio?


----------



## LBaudio

yes


----------



## Fernando

Amazing 🤩 work / always from LBAudio .


----------



## SkizeR

2021 Lamborghini Huracan Evo, featuring BLAM Multix Mids and Tweeters


----------



## Curt D

Gb25s and Blam going in the sails. 1st time doing mids in pillars and doing sails. 2017 civic hatch. Pic in car is before the new sails.


----------



## LBaudio

Finished


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Not quite...

Finished = Installed


----------



## TomtheCat

Curt D said:


> Gb25s and Blam going in the sails. 1st time doing mids in pillars and doing sails. 2017 civic hatch. Pic in car is before the new sails.
> View attachment 328984


Great job! I'm aiming to do a similar setup, what's your impression of the staging/imaging?


----------



## Mullings

This is @Myface’s Nissan Rogue, I’ll post the build log one day when I have some spare time.


----------



## Mullings

This is also for another member on here


----------



## Mullings

Just installed these today in a GTR I’m working on, I’ll post the pillars tomorrow after I wrap them.


----------



## vactor

Curt D said:


> Gb25s and Blam going in the sails. 1st time doing mids in pillars and doing sails. 2017 civic hatch. Pic in car is before the new sails.
> View attachment 328983
> View attachment 328985
> 
> View attachment 328984


wanna make an extra set of pillar n sell them to me?


----------



## Niebur3

Mullings said:


> This is also for another member on here


Beautiful. Which mids are those?


----------



## SkizeR

Niebur3 said:


> Beautiful. Which mids are those?


Pretty sure the SB acoustics Textreme


----------



## Mullings

Niebur3 said:


> Beautiful. Which mids are those?


SB acoustics satori textreme


----------



## Stycker

Damn nice Kevin. The "Hershey's Kiss speaker" is unusual.


----------



## LBaudio

Mercedes C AMG - Focal MW3.5


----------



## mumbles

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Fernando

Amazing


----------



## UNBROKEN

Guess I finally have something to contribute. Pillars by MTI. Sails by me. Focal 3.5WM and TBM


----------



## Patriot83

Yep, that's A1 work right there. Very sweet. Just curious, do you do this for a living or just a hobby?


----------



## LBaudio

Patriot83 said:


> Yep, that's A1 work right there. Very sweet. Just curious, do you do this for a living or just a hobby?


If you are asking me, … it is just a hobby😉


----------



## Mullings

LBaudio said:


> Mercedes C AMG - Focal MW3.5


Very nice, please post pictures of it in the car, that’s gotta look killer.


----------



## ParDeus

LBaudio said:


> Mercedes C AMG - Focal MW3.5


Amazing work!

If you want to do a set for a CLS63 AMG, tell me where to send them and how much $$ to include!


----------



## mumbles

UNBROKEN said:


> Guess I finally have something to contribute. Pillars by MTI. Sails by me. Focal 3.5WM and TBM
> View attachment 346892
> 
> View attachment 346891
> 
> View attachment 346890


That looks terrific, nicely done!!!


----------



## mumbles

These are not complete, still need some finish work and they need to be wrapped in something which I'm still figuring out... Going to @naiku GTG this weekend and this is how they will be installed, so...

Special shout out to @LBaudio for reaching out to me with encouragement!


----------



## LBaudio

you know what they say - The man learn to swin faster if somebody pushes him into the pool!
Glad you took my encuragment and jumped on this project,.... well done!


----------



## mumbles

LBaudio said:


> you know what they say - The man learn to swin faster if somebody pushes him into the pool!
> Glad you took my encuragment and jumped on this project,.... well done!


Thank you my friend, not close to being in your league, but, I appreciate your encouragement and inspiration!


----------



## LBaudio

Man, it is the least i can do to encourage and give some suggestion of how to do things. I dont take it as any kind of competition between ourselfs, but only as a hobbyst enthusiasm and with a wish on my mind that everybody end up with product that everybody is proud of. We all were beginners st some point on our car audio path. This is one of the reasons i share so much pics of my projects, so everybody with basic tools can do something similar.
Im glad you decided to give it a try, im sure that this is not your last project, and next you will start with much more confidence armored with experiences that you gained!


----------



## JI808

I also dropped my 6 1/2s in the factory 2 1/2 location.


----------



## mumbles

JI808 said:


> I also dropped my 6 1/2s in the factory 2 1/2 location.
> 
> View attachment 347079


That’s some PFM right there!


----------



## JI808

mumbles said:


> That’s some PFM right there!


You'll get to hear it this weekend.


----------



## mumbles

JI808 said:


> You'll get to hear it this weekend.


Yes sir, looking forward to it!


----------



## oabeieo

6,5s in an xB dash 
Love it!!!

so is there more 6.5s in the doors !?
(If so that’s Rad)!


----------



## JI808

oabeieo said:


> 6,5s in an xB dash
> Love it!!!
> 
> so is there more 6.5s in the doors !?
> (If so that’s Rad)!


8s will be going in the doors along with 3-inchers.


----------



## ScottyDeePee

So I’m very happy with how they came out 
I’m not the best painter but I’m happy 
And I’m liking the no grill look thus far 
And I thought the handles would take away from the tweeters but I’m surprised that they sound good even being blocked a little
Think cause how good the midrange speakers are ! Sound amazing 
Still have a bunch of tuning a head of me


----------



## dumdum

Question for makers of lots of these pods… do you try and ensure the acoustic location of the mid and tweeter lines up before you build a tweeter into somewhere?

ie listen to the midrange solo’d and the tweeter solo’d and see if the edge of the sound stage they present jumps from one to the other or if left and right give the same stage boundary’s?

for me this is very important for a solid soundstage and imaging… and I’ll be honest you don’t know why it’s a thing to listen for until you hear a car which is done perfectly and everything lines up perfectly with scalpel like precision


----------



## ScottyDeePee

Understand


----------



## ScottyDeePee

I will say this I’m happy with them my buddy who printed them wants to redo them with out the handles 
I wanted the handle 
They’re aimed pointing up to the rear view mirror


----------



## LBaudio

I always test positions and speaker angling for each driver if that is an option,....better to have some things sorted befor install, and it is easyer to tune later...


----------



## ScottyDeePee

I agree


----------



## RickWilson

I guess I never posted these here. My final pillars containing Morel Supremo Piccolo and MM3. Fabbed by MTI, installed myself. 2021 GMC Sierra AT4.


----------



## LBaudio

Very nice!


----------



## mumbles

dumdum said:


> Question for makers of lots of these pods… do you try and ensure the acoustic location of the mid and tweeter lines up before you build a tweeter into somewhere?
> 
> ie listen to the midrange solo’d and the tweeter solo’d and see if the edge of the sound stage they present jumps from one to the other or if left and right give the same stage boundary’s?
> 
> for me this is very important for a solid soundstage and imaging… and I’ll be honest you don’t know why it’s a thing to listen for until you hear a car which is done perfectly and everything lines up perfectly with scalpel like precision


I attempted to do some “aiming” and found an arrangement I really liked, but due to the size of the speakers and shape of the dash just couldn’t make it work. Like most things in car audio, what I wound up with was a compromise.


----------



## mumbles

RickWilson said:


> I guess I never posted these here. My final pillars containing Morel Supremo Piccolo and MM3. Fabbed by MTI, installed myself. 2021 GMC Sierra AT4.
> View attachment 347466
> 
> View attachment 347468
> 
> View attachment 347471
> 
> View attachment 347465
> 
> View attachment 347462
> View attachment 347463
> 
> View attachment 347467
> View attachment 347469
> 
> View attachment 347464


Was the upper trim piece where the grabhandle went? That is a really attractive design!


----------



## RickWilson

mumbles said:


> Was the upper trim piece where the grabhandle went? That is a really attractive design!


Yup exactly, gives them a place to terminate the wrap as well. And thanks! I think it fits the aesthetic of the truck pretty well


----------



## ScottyDeePee

The


RickWilson said:


> I guess I never posted these here. My final pillars containing Morel Supremo Piccolo and MM3. Fabbed by MTI, installed myself. 2021 GMC Sierra AT4.
> View attachment 347466
> 
> View attachment 347468
> 
> View attachment 347471
> 
> View attachment 347465
> 
> View attachment 347462
> View attachment 347463
> 
> View attachment 347467
> View attachment 347469
> 
> View attachment 347464


They do very nice work pricy but nice work


----------



## M_Mark28

dumdum said:


> Question for makers of lots of these pods… do you try and ensure the acoustic location of the mid and tweeter lines up before you build a tweeter into somewhere?
> 
> ie listen to the midrange solo’d and the tweeter solo’d and see if the edge of the sound stage they present jumps from one to the other or if left and right give the same stage boundary’s?
> 
> for me this is very important for a solid soundstage and imaging… and I’ll be honest you don’t know why it’s a thing to listen for until you hear a car which is done perfectly and everything lines up perfectly with scalpel like precision


Ive never fabricated a pillar, when you guys are testing angles/locations do you have the mid in some kind of enclosure or is it open air while listening ?


----------



## mumbles

M_Mark28 said:


> Ive never fabricated a pillar, when you guys are testing angles/locations do you have the mid in some kind of enclosure or is it open air while listening ?


I didn’t build any type of enclosure, just not enough room. I did place a 1/2” thick piece of insulation behind the drivers to dissipate the back wave and prevent rattling.


----------



## oabeieo

dumdum said:


> Question for makers of lots of these pods… do you try and ensure the acoustic location of the mid and tweeter lines up before you build a tweeter into somewhere?
> 
> ie listen to the midrange solo’d and the tweeter solo’d and see if the edge of the sound stage they present jumps from one to the other or if left and right give the same stage boundary’s?
> 
> for me this is very important for a solid soundstage and imaging… and I’ll be honest you don’t know why it’s a thing to listen for until you hear a car which is done perfectly and everything lines up perfectly with scalpel like precision


I agree , this is important. Especially midrange

I always try to be not firing directly to other side of car because of so many dips and it looses envolopment pretty bad because there usually less then -10db difference sometimes between L and R from ear to ear

although for cosmetics I’ll do it anyway only if I absolutely can’t or customer refuses otherwise

then I’ll use the best driver for off axis I can get


----------



## dumdum

mumbles said:


> I didn’t build any type of enclosure, just not enough room. I did place a 1/2” thick piece of insulation behind the drivers to dissipate the back wave and prevent rattling.


A very small enclosure will not sound very nice generally, however for the purpose of testing and measurement I am happy using one so that I can measure and also listen to reflections and how point source a driver sounds in a single location, tweeters are obviously easy to mount, but I find that you don’t really know about reflections until you build and make the mounting more permanent, but it gives you a good idea with a small enclosure 👍🏼


----------



## teh_squirrel

dumdum said:


> A very small enclosure will not sound very nice generally, however for the purpose of testing and measurement I am happy using one so that I can measure and also listen to reflections and how point source a driver sounds in a single location, tweeters are obviously easy to mount, but I find that you don’t really know about reflections until you build and make the mounting more permanent, but it gives you a good idea with a small enclosure 👍🏼


I'd really like to hear more about your strategy for placement, I did read through your build thread, but I think that planning and placement is so important. Watching pssound and how he does the aim is helpful, but there are so many things to shoot for. My dash has this nasty hump over the instrument panel that makes left to right challenging. The front windows are very long and it makes aiming the tweeter so that it doesn't reflect off the door windows harder. The angle of the windshield means that I have the tweeter a lot closer or it will reflect some into that hump. This is an older picture from when I had the morels that shows the dash hump angles, my pods now are higher up on the pillar (about 4cm higher):


----------



## LBaudio

mounting tweeters a bit higher like you did will help quite a bit to avoid issues that that dash lump brings into the play. When testing position look for homogenous soundstage from left to right, stage height, focuses, L/LC/C/RC/R, and such things, dont judge spectral balance since it will change big time when speakers will be installed with properly separated front/back output.


----------



## JI808

dumdum said:


> Question for makers of lots of these pods… do you try and ensure the acoustic location of the mid and tweeter lines up before you build a tweeter into somewhere?
> 
> ie listen to the midrange solo’d and the tweeter solo’d and see if the edge of the sound stage they present jumps from one to the other or if left and right give the same stage boundary’s?
> 
> for me this is very important for a solid soundstage and imaging… and I’ll be honest you don’t know why it’s a thing to listen for until you hear a car which is done perfectly and everything lines up perfectly with scalpel like precision


I'm not a pillar pod guy by any means. If I have someone ask me to do pillars I'm minimalistic with the design so it doesn't obscure vision. Too often I've seen what seems like a competition to get larger and larger drivers stuffed into a pillar build. I've seen 6 1/2 and 7s in pillars. 

Another issue I've found with pillar builds is that even after all that work, they limit the sound stage to within the pillars and everything is compressed. I prefer a wider stage that extends beyond the windshield/pillars.

I didn't explain it in my earlier post showing my pillar build, but here's the method to the madness.

In my xB build I wanted width outside the pillars so I decided to stick the 3" mids in the doors right in front of/above the window switches.










These will be on-axis to the driver's seat.









With the 3" location determined it left me looking for a place to put the tweeters. I considered the sail panels but they weren't as wide in the vehicle as the 3". I also considered putting them in the headliner. While that would've worked great, the things I'll be doing to the headline would make service a PITA if I needed to replace one for whatever reason. I didn't want to drop the headliner to replace a tweeter. So, I use the 3" location to locate the tweeters. Take a look.

Here's the driver's side pillar/sail/3" location cut out. If you draw a light straight up from the mid location, you'll run into the tweeter location hidden in the A-pillar. That location puts the tweeter physically wider in the vehicle than it would be if it were in the sail panel.










Here's the passenger side without upholstery. This gives a better visual of the location of the 3" (just imagine the 3" location in the upholstered section of the door panel in front of the window switch) and tweeter in the pillar than the previous image where the pillar is upholstered.

So by moving the tweeter physically higher in the pillar, the mid/tweet are in line with one another vertically and I've widened my sound stage to points that are now outside the A-pillars/windshield.









Now I've had people comment that "Man I bet that stage is really high". It isn't. You have to keep in mind that you're hearing the combined output of multiple drivers (in this case the 6 1/2s in the dash and tweets in the pillars - not just the tweeters. With everything time aligned, levels adjusted, and EQ'd, the sound will be perceived to come from a point between those drivers. You stage is never going to be at the extreme of one driver location or the other.

As of now my stage width is pretty much at the pillars. Not what I like, but everyone motions to the windshield "It's like a concert right here". Stage height is at eye/middle of the windshield/horizon level as it should be.

When I add the 3s to the doors (first of all, people will say the mid/tweet are too far apart ) the 6 1/2s in the dash will be pulling midbass duty (making them more difficult to localize) and the 3/tweet combo will be playing most of the information. That means the stage will become wider (out by the mirrors) instead of being within the windshield/pillar as it is now.

Later, when I add 8s to the doors (directly below/vertically aligned with the 3s), things will get even wider in the vehicle. With the 8/6/3/tweet combo installed I'll also have the option of running any combination of four drivers. That will be fun.

So for me the trick is to not focus on individual drivers, but the combined locations per side to get to my goal. Your stage boundaries are typically going to be at a point between the combination of drivers per side.

It doesn't matter how wide your tweeters are in the vehicle. If your mids are moved farther in (closer to dash center) they're going to limit your stage width for the simple fact that they'll be TA'd, level adjusted, and EQ'd to sound like one speaker when playing in conjunction with the tweeters. When blended together you're not hearing individual drivers, but now you've got a full "speaker" playing The sound that speaker produces is going to be at a point between all of the drivers comprising that speaker. Where that point is will be determined by your output curve. As a test, a simple level adjustment were you have more midbass and less upper freq info will skew that point towards the midbass.

This is the same principle we use to create a center image in the car when using only left/right drivers.


----------



## dumdum

JI808 said:


> I'm not a pillar pod guy by any means. If I have someone ask me to do pillars I'm minimalistic with the design so it doesn't obscure vision. Too often I've seen what seems like a competition to get larger and larger drivers stuffed into a pillar build. I've seen 6 1/2 and 7s in pillars.
> 
> Another issue I've found with pillar builds is that even after all that work, they limit the sound stage to within the pillars and everything is compressed. I prefer a wider stage that extends beyond the windshield/pillars.
> 
> I didn't explain it in my earlier post showing my pillar build, but here's the method to the madness.
> 
> In my xB build I wanted width outside the pillars so I decided to stick the 3" mids in the doors right in front of/above the window switches.
> 
> View attachment 347570
> 
> 
> These will be on-axis to the driver's seat.
> View attachment 347571
> 
> 
> With the 3" location determined it left me looking for a place to put the tweeters. I considered the sail panels but they weren't as wide in the vehicle as the 3". I also considered putting them in the headliner. While that would've worked great, the things I'll be doing to the headline would make service a PITA if I needed to replace one for whatever reason. I didn't want to drop the headliner to replace a tweeter. So, I use the 3" location to locate the tweeters. Take a look.
> 
> Here's the driver's side pillar/sail/3" location cut out. If you draw a light straight up from the mid location, you'll run into the tweeter location hidden in the A-pillar. That location puts the tweeter physically wider in the vehicle than it would be if it were in the sail panel.
> View attachment 347573
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the passenger side without upholstery. This gives a better visual of the location of the 3" (just imagine the 3" location in the upholstered section of the door panel in front of the window switch) and tweeter in the pillar than the previous image where the pillar is upholstered.
> 
> So by moving the tweeter physically higher in the pillar, the mid/tweet are in line with one another vertically and I've widened my sound stage to points that are now outside the A-pillars/windshield.
> View attachment 347572
> 
> 
> Now I've had people comment that "Man I bet that stage is really high". It isn't. You have to keep in mind that you're hearing the combined output of multiple drivers (in this case the 6 1/2s in the dash and tweets in the pillars - not just the tweeters. With everything time aligned, levels adjusted, and EQ'd, the sound will be perceived to come from a point between those drivers. You stage is never going to be at the extreme of one driver location or the other.
> 
> As of now my stage width is pretty much at the pillars. Not what I like, but everyone motions to the windshield "It's like a concert right here". Stage height is at eye/middle of the windshield/horizon level as it should be.
> 
> When I add the 3s to the doors (first of all, people will say the mid/tweet are too far apart ) the 6 1/2s in the dash will be pulling midbass duty (making them more difficult to localize) and the 3/tweet combo will be playing most of the information. That means the stage will become wider (out by the mirrors) instead of being within the windshield/pillar as it is now.
> 
> Later, when I add 8s to the doors (directly below/vertically aligned with the 3s), things will get even wider in the vehicle. With the 8/6/3/tweet combo installed I'll also have the option of running any combination of four drivers. That will be fun.
> 
> So for me the trick is to not focus on individual drivers, but the combined locations per side to get to my goal. Your stage boundaries are typically going to be at a point between the combination of drivers per side.
> 
> It doesn't matter how wide your tweeters are in the vehicle. If your mids are moved farther in (closer to dash center) they're going to limit your stage width for the simple fact that they'll be TA'd, level adjusted, and EQ'd to sound like one speaker when playing in conjunction with the tweeters. When blended together you're not hearing individual drivers, but now you've got a full "speaker" playing The sound that speaker produces is going to be at a point between all of the drivers comprising that speaker. Where that point is will be determined by your output curve. As a test, a simple level adjustment were you have more midbass and less upper freq info will skew that point towards the midbass.
> 
> This is the same principle we use to create a center image in the car when using only left/right drivers.


Vertically aligned physically does not mean the drivers will present in a vertical alignment acoustically unless they are very close together, reflections from an angled surface will mess that up

Your tweeter will present far wider than the mid

I would get the mid as close to the tweeter as I could get it, again recognising the influence of the slope of the screen on width and depth as our ears determine it

also time alignment works to help make a point source image when drivers are playing through a crossover that’s good… if you have an instrument that’s only heard in the midrange or tweeter you will hear the sound stage boundary move to where each driver presents acoustically, and not as one point source


----------



## JI808




----------



## oabeieo

dumdum said:


> Vertically aligned physically does not mean the drivers will present in a vertical alignment acoustically unless they are very close together, reflections from an angled surface will mess that up
> 
> Your tweeter will present far wider than the mid
> 
> I would get the mid as close to the tweeter as I could get it, again recognising the influence of the slope of the screen on width and depth as our ears determine it
> 
> also time alignment works to help make a point source image when drivers are playing through a crossover that’s good… if you have an instrument that’s only heard in the midrange or tweeter you will hear the sound stage boundary move to where each driver presents acoustically, and not as one point source


again, this is exactly right !!!


(There an old saying) the closer together they are , the farther apart they will sound) 

Dumdum is right on this ….


----------



## JI808

oabeieo said:


> again, this is exactly right !!!
> 
> 
> (There an old saying) the closer together they are , the farther apart they will sound)
> 
> Dumdum is right on this ….


I’ll do me and no one that listens will not be any wiser. 🤷‍♂️

The number of times I've heard "that won't work"...


----------



## Mullings

I literally built and wrapped these in 1 day. Customer drove up from Virginia for a tune, heard a few cars i’m working on and Fell in love with the bliesma t25s and morel mm3, all of which I have in stock, so he gave me 2 days to build, install and tune the system. He left the shop super happy before it even got dark on the second day.


----------



## mumbles

Impressive! I saw your work up close in Toms Nissan while at @naiku s GTG this weekend. Sounded great and the install was super clean… nice job 👍🏻


----------



## Myface

Mullings said:


> I literally built and wrapped these in 1 day. Customer drove up from Virginia for a tune, heard a few cars i’m working on and Fell in love with the bliesma t25s and morel mm3, all of which I have in stock, so he gave me 2 days to build, install and tune the system. He left the shop super happy before it even got dark on the second day.


YEP! U the man! Absolutely a great installer- fabricator & tuner.👍


----------



## Mullings

mumbles said:


> Impressive! I saw your work up close in Toms Nissan while at @naiku s GTG this weekend. Sounded great and the install was super clean… nice job 👍🏻


Thank you sir


----------



## Uberverbosity

Are there any ‘behind the scenes’ photos of the upholstery?
I can’t picture how the stitching was done. I assume it was done before the material was stretched over the pods?


----------



## Mullings

Myface said:


> YEP! U the man! Absolutely a great installer- fabricator & tuner.👍


Thanks for the kind words Tom, I heard you had a blast


Uberverbosity said:


> Are there any ‘behind the scenes’ photos of the upholstery?
> I can’t picture how the stitching was done. I assume it was done before the material was stretched over the pods?





Uberverbosity said:


> Are there any ‘behind the scenes’ photos of the upholstery?
> I can’t picture how the stitching was done. I assume it was done before the material was stretched over the pods?





Myface said:


> YEP! U the man! Absolutely a great installer- fabricator & tuner.👍


Double post.


----------



## Mullings

Uberverbosity said:


> Are there any ‘behind the scenes’ photos of the upholstery?
> I can’t picture how the stitching was done. I assume it was done before the material was stretched over the pods?


Sorry, when you only have 2 days to make, wrap, lengthen 20 wires to relocate a plug behind the driver side pillar, and so much more, there’s really no time to take pictures till it’s all done. I’m fabricating some pillars for a car that’s gonna compete in master class, I’ll post step by step progress from start to finish, but yes, it has to be stitched before you apply it to the panel.


----------



## Uberverbosity

Mullings said:


> Sorry, when you only have 2 days to make, wrap, lengthen 20 wires to relocate a plug behind the driver side pillar, and so much more, there’s really no time to take pictures till it’s all done. I’m fabricating some pillars for a car that’s gonna compete in master class, I’ll post step by step progress from start to finish, but yes, it has to be stitched before you apply it to the panel.


It's a beautifully formal touch that adds a lot of class.
Nice work.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

That was my thought. Both very clean and the stitching looked really symmetrical.


----------



## LBaudio

JI808 said:


> I’ll do me and no one that listens will not be any wiser. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> The number of times I've heard "that won't work"...


it definitely would work, but will it be better than if the pillars would be done with some theory in mind be it car audio or home audio,....usually tweeters are close to midrange drivers, by theory, not more distanced than 1/4 of wave lenght of crossover frequency. We people just dont have good perception of issues that happens when drivers are aligned in vertical maner to some degree, we are much more sensible to horizontal plane.

I had stage that ended up on the outer side of side rear view mirror on both sides with pillar installed mid+tw.,...and many others that compete in emma


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1




----------



## JI808

LBaudio said:


> it definitely would work, but will it be better than if the pillars would be done with some theory in mind be it car audio or home audio,....usually tweeters are close to midrange drivers, by theory, not more distanced than 1/4 of wave lenght of crossover frequency. We people just dont have good perception of issues that happens when drivers are aligned in vertical maner to some degree, we are much more sensible to horizontal plane.
> 
> I had stage that ended up on the outer side of side rear view mirror on both sides with pillar installed mid+tw.,...and many others that compete in emma


I've found that too often people will allow what they see to influence what they hear.

I refer to it as visual listening.

This vehicle will be able to run seven different front stage driver combinations and the listener will see none of the drivers.

So that makes it difficult for people to pass judgement on how the vehicle sounds based on what they see. They'll be forced to just sit and listen.

Then I can get feedback based on what they're actually hearing instead of "Well, if you had your tweeters up on the dash instead of in the kicks, the stage would be higher"

So what happens? Go the the junkyard, get pillars, install tweets but never wire them. Keep running the tweets in the kicks.

Later...same person, same car..."Now the stage is nice and high"


----------



## LBaudio

Agree with you to a degree, especially if this is non competition system… not sure how would the system pass let say EMMA judging - focuses and positions.

back in the day we did similar jokes with unconnected speakers on the dash, almost nobody noticed except emma judges🤣🥳, not to mention “after”cable swap comments 🤣💪💪


----------



## mumbles

LBaudio said:


> it definitely would work, but will it be better than if the pillars would be done with some theory in mind be it car audio or home audio,....usually tweeters are close to midrange drivers, by theory, not more distanced than 1/4 of wave lenght of crossover frequency. We people just dont have good perception of issues that happens when drivers are aligned in vertical maner to some degree, we are much more sensible to horizontal plane.


I feel like I understand what you are saying regarding theory. Given the compromises needed inside a car, do you think the 1/4 wave length still applies? I built my pillars 4 times until I was happy with the shape, placement and size and again, it was all a compromise. The speakers shoot almost directly across the dash at each other, and I'm generally pleased with the soundstage but I'm considering re-building them to be more on axis and stacked tweeter over the mid.


----------



## ScottyDeePee

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> View attachment 347959
> 
> 
> View attachment 347960
> 
> 
> View attachment 347961
> 
> 
> View attachment 347963
> 
> 
> View attachment 347962
> 
> 
> View attachment 347964
> 
> 
> View attachment 347966
> 
> 
> View attachment 347965
> 
> 
> View attachment 347968
> 
> 
> View attachment 347967


Awesome!!! Thinking I need to redo my midrange pillors dame you lol great work


----------



## SkizeR

Looks like I forgot to post my own pillars..

2019 Volvo S60 R Design
Accuton Automotive C030AM-04-710 Tweeter 
Vanguard Automotive Design, Stony Point, NY

Honestly, I want to re-do them again lol.


----------

